# Lace party with britgirl August 2, 2015. Advent Calendar Scarf KAL



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.

************

For the last two Christmases, I have participated in the Advent Calendar Scarf designed by Kristin Benecken on Ravelry. I really enjoyed these immensely. Christmas is such a special season and sharing my love of knitting as well as interacting with people from all around the world at this time was such a delight. Kristin offered 24 different patterns, one for each day from 1st December up until Christmas Eve. I set aside time each evening to knit the daily pattern and share the camaraderie with all these other knitters, as we shared pictures of our knitting and talked about the different Christmas traditions of our different cultures, I hope there will be a KAL to participate in again this year, as I have incorporated knitting the Advent Calendar scarf into my Christmas traditions. Usually I have got two scarves out of it, so I have been able to knit all 24 patterns and then knit some of my favourites again to complete the second shawl.

In preparation for this KAL I have been knitting the 2010 Advent Calendar scarf. I had hoped to have been able to knit all 24 patterns before the start of it, but unfortunately just have not had enough time. I have just completed Day 19. I was planning posting pics again of the different days' patterns so you could pick which ones take your fancy, but have since found a project page on Ravelry that has the different patterns identified in just a couple of pics. I am giving the link below. I do hope you all get as much pleasure from knitting this as I have had.

I know I posted the link to the pattern this past week, but here it is once again for any newcomers.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-calendar-scarf

You will see a link there to the pattern. You only need to print the days you choose to knit.

I also found this project page which shows pics of the different days' designs, which might help you pick and choose which ones you want to knit.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/nancycat/advent-calendar-scarf-2

There are three main elements to the scarf, the daily stitch patterns and the spacers in between them, plus the garter stitch edges. The daily stitch counts may vary, whilst that of the spacer remains the same. To accommodate this, adjustments may be made on rows 1 and rows 8 of the spacer. This is important, because the spacer, although primarily in garter stitch, has one row with yo's, k 2togs and ssk's which is also beaded. The scarf begins with Day 1 pattern. This calls for a cast on of 87 stitches. Even using laceweight, I found this to be too wide for me, so I played around to come up with a reduced number of stitches that would work with most days' patterns without having to make too many adjustments. Since the spacers are throughout and that stitch count needs to remain the same, I estimated a size that I thought would be doable.

I settled on 67 stitches as that fit the Day 1 pattern, and the adjustment on the spacer was the same as in the pattern as written, ie decreasing 1 stitch on row 1 of the spacer.
I took a look at all the patterns, figuring how many stitches there needed to be to make a pattern work. I tried to stay within 2-3 stitches of that number 66, and I got all my number of stitches to be between 64 and 68 stitches. I have found that that with blocking, the stitch differences even out fairly well, especially as the spacer always has same number of stitches.

I have calculated the number of stitches for each day's pattern and will post that in another post.

Here is an example of how I figured how many stitches were needed. I looked at the particular pattern eg for Day 2. It is a 13 stitch pattern repeat plus 3 stitches, so I was looking at four pattern repeats (4x 13 stitch pattern repeat) = 52 stitches + 3 + 6 edge stitches = 61 stitches. I decided to add 2 extra stitches to each end = 65, which is close to the 66 count for the spacers. When I added extra stitches, I knit them on right side row and purled on wrong side. I called these "filler" stitches.

I had begun with 67 stitches for Day 1. With the spacer between it and Day 2, I decreased 1 stitch on row 1. Above, I just showed the count for Day 2 = 65, so then I decreased 1 stitch on row 8 of the spacer, thus having the correct number of stitches ready for Day 2 pattern.

If you decide to knit this reduced size, but don't want to knit all the patterns, just remember to look at the stitch counts and adjust in rows 1 and 8 of the spacer as needed.

My laceweight scarf measures about 10 1/2", relaxed after blocking. The current fingering one that I am knitting measures about 12", so I am sure will be a little wider after blocking. These were with 67 stitches cast on as opposed to 87 as written in the pattern.

Hope this is of help if you decide you want a smaller size than in the original pattern. If you knit the size as per the pattern, the adjustments for the spacers are already included in the pattern.

Sue


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I am in ...running to my stash to see if I have enough of any one color....or if I need to shop


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome. Glad you have joined us.

Sue


debbie pataky said:


> I am in ...running to my watch to see if I have enough of any one color....or if I need to shop


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have my yarn all ready to go. I have been looking forward to this. Thank you, Sue. .....and welcome to Debbie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome Debbie Pataky  

Nice opening Sue.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone...will keep you update on a PDF file for the charts...so far I have figured out that they do not copy and paste...would have to convert the documents to word documents...the chart lines get lost, but well, maybe I can save each as a image and go that way.

Anyway, Sue this is a great start...thanks for hosting!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Sue, for hosting us for this adventure. Looking forward to working on this scarf.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got my yarn and beads all ready to get started!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

These are the calculations that I used for my laceweight scarf. I cast on 20 less stitches than the pattern called for.


Since there is a spacer section between each pattern, I used that to come up with a base number. With a stitch pattern of 5 stitches plus 6 garter edge stitches, 66 seemed a good number. From that I worked out what adjustments to make for each pattern. 


**Day 1**
L-R. 3 edge stitches +60 stitches (6 x 10 sts pattern repeats). + 1 filler stitch + 3 edge stitches. = 67 stitches.

**Day 2**

Spacer:
Decrease 1 stitch on row 1 = 66 stitches
Decrease 1 stitch on row 8. =65 stitches

Pattern Day 2
3 edge stitches + 4 filler stitches + 52 stitches (4x 13 stitch pattern repeat) + 3 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches =65 stitches
Filler stitches are knit on RS and purl on WS

**Day 3**
Spacer 
Increase 1 stitch on row 1 =66 sts.

Pattern Day 3
3 edge stitches+2 fillers sts + 54 stitches ( 9x 6 stitch pattern repeat) + 4 filler sts + 3 edge sts = 66 stitches

**Day 4**
Day 4 Spacer:
Decrease 2 stitches on row 8

Day 4 Pattern:
Add 1 filler stitch at each end,
L-R 3 edge stitches + 6 filler stitches + 48stitches (4 x12 stitch pattern repeat) + 4 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches = 64 stitches 

**Day 5**
Day 5 Spacer:
Increase 2 stitches on row 1 (66 stitches)
Decrease 2 stitches on row 8

Day 5 Pattern
Added 1 extra stitch on each end.
3 edge stitches + 2 filler stitches + 44 stitches ( 4 X11 stitch pattern repeat) +12 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches = 64 stitches.

**Day 6**
Day 6 Spacer;
Increase 2 stitches on row 1 (66 stitches)
Increase 2 stitches on row 8 (68 stitches)

Day 6 Pattern;
3 edge stitches + 1 filler stitch + 60 stitches ( 10x6 stitch pattern repeat) + 1 filler sitch + 3 edge stitches =68 stitches.

**Day 7**
Day 7 Spacer
Decrease 2 stitches on row 1
Increase 1 stitch on row 8

Day 7 Pattern
As per pattern (67 stitches)

**Day 8 **

Day 8 Spacer:
Decrease 1 stitch on row 1 (66 stitches)

Day 8 Pattern
Added 3 filler stitches at each end,

3 edge stitches + 3 filler stitches +54 stitches ( 6x 9 stitch pattern repeat) + 3 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches

**Day 9**

Day 9 Spacer:

Increase 1 stitch on row 8 (67 stitches)

Day 9 Pattern:

As per pattern (67 stitches)

**Day 10**

Day 10 Spacer:
Decrease 1 stitch on row 1 (66 stitches)
Increase 1 stitch on row 8 (67 stitches)

Day 10 Pattern:

As per pattern chart

**Day 11**

Day 11 Spacer:
Decrease 1 stitch on row 1 (66 stitches)

Day 11 Pattern
As per pattern chart

**Day 12**

Day 12 Spacer
As per pattern chart

Day 12 Pattern
As per pattern chart

**Day 13**

Day 13 Spacer:
Increase 1 stitch on row 8

Day 13 Pattern (67 stitches)
As per pattern chart

**Day 14**

Day 14 Spacer:
Decrease 1 stitch on row 1 (66 stitches)
Increase 2 stitches on row 8 (68 stitches)

Day 14 Pattern (68 stitches)

For this one, I omitted the first filler stitch at right hand end
L-R 3 edge stitches + 5 filler stitches + 56 stitches (7x 8 stitch pattern repeat) + 1 stitch + 3 edge stitches = 68 stitches.

I then knit 3 rows of garter stitch to get ready for Kitchener stitch grafting (for garter stitch)

I cast on 67 stitches again and knit the beginning 4 rows and Day 1 pattern again., then partially knit the spacer section, Decreasing1 stitch on row 1. I only knit 6 rows of the spacer section, then grafted it to other part of the scarf.

***********

This will give you a scarf just like I knit.

I will type up the counts for the remaining patterns as soon as I get a chance, but what you have here would enable you to get started if you wish to do the smaller width like I did.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! This looks like a great start, Sue! I will read more closely later. Just checking in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just popping in to save my spot! 
Still haven't decided what to use...


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Would love to give this a try!!!
Have to check if I have enough yarn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are the counts for Days 15-24. I am only giving counts for the patterns, not how to adjust in the spacers. I have only knit through Day 19 so far, but am working to get them all done.

Day 15
66 stitches
3 edge stitches + 6 filler stitches + 42 stitches (2x 21 stitch pattern repeat) + 12 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches = 66 stiches
Day 16
66 stitches
3 edge stitches + 21 filler stitches + 36 stitches (4x9 stitch pattern repeat) + 3 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches = 66 stitches
Day 17
66 stitches
3 edge stitches + 3 filler stitches + 48 stitches (6x8 stitch pattern repeat) +9 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches = 66 stitches
Day 18
68 stitches
3 edge stitches + 1 filler stitch +60 stitches (10x6 stitch pattern repeat) + 1 filler stitch + 3 edge stitches = 68 stitches
Day 19
3 edge stitches + 10 stitches + 50 stitches (5 x 10 stitch pattern repeat) + 1 filler stitch + 3 edge stitches = 67 stitches
Day 20
66 stitches
3 edge stitches + 5 filler stitches + 50 (5x 10 stitch pattern repeat) + 5 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches = 66 stitches

Day 21
65 stitches
3 edge stitches + 2 filler stitches + 55 stitches (5 x 11 stitch pattern repeat) + 2 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches = 65 stitches
Day 22
65 stitches
3 edge stitches + 2 filler stitches + 55 stitches (5 x 11 stitch pattern repeat) + 2 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches = 65 stitches
Day 23
67 stitches
3 edge stitches + 6 filler stitches + 50 stitches (5 x 10 stitch pattern repeat) + 5 stitches + 3 edge stitches = 67 stitches
Day 24
67 stitches
3 edge stitches + 5 filler stitches + 50 stitches (5 x 10 stitch pattern repeat) + 6 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches = 67 stitches.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, DFL. I am sorry that I don't know how to do that!

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Hi everyone...will keep you update on a PDF file for the charts...so far I have figured out that they do not copy and paste...would have to convert the documents to word documents...the chart lines get lost, but well, maybe I can save each as a image and go that way.
> 
> Anyway, Sue this is a great start...thanks for hosting!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, looking forward to seeing your progress pics.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I have my yarn all ready to go. I have been looking forward to this. Thank you, Sue. .....and welcome to Debbie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. Hope you can join in.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Welcome Debbie Pataky
> 
> Nice opening Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. Look forward to seeing your progress pics.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Sue, for hosting us for this adventure. Looking forward to working on this scarf.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great. I am hoping to add some beads to a couple more of the patterns I still have to do.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I've got my yarn and beads all ready to get started!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> Wow! This looks like a great start, Sue! I will read more closely later. Just checking in.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, Jane. I am sure you will decide a wonderful yarn and beads. I am going to have to get off here shortly and spend a little time with the GKs, but wanted to get this going. Will keep popping in to check on things and see if there are any questions.

Sie


jscaplen said:


> Just popping in to save my spot!
> Still haven't decided what to use...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, my 2 pages already & I haven't had a chance to read anything.
I wanted to mention a new MKAL on the horizon:
Free for a limited time - before start up September 1st - then the price will increase with each clue
This is by the same person that designed Foolish Hearts & Alaska Blue - which I test knit in grey. ;-)
Mountain Trails - MKAL by Leedra Scott
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mountain-trails---mkal


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi everyone...will keep you update on a PDF file for the charts...so far I have figured out that they do not copy and paste...would have to convert the documents to word documents...the chart lines get lost, but well, maybe I can save each as a image and go that way.
> 
> Anyway, Sue this is a great start...thanks for hosting!!!


DFL we had this problem with the Morning Dove pattern... when we updated our Adobe the lines printed again... you might try that and see if it clears up the problem first...  it would save a lot of fussing and printing


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, Gail. Glad you are joining us. I hope you will have a lot of fun doing this. It is nice to try out new patterns. I love most of the patterns here. I already knit one scarf with the first days and a repeat of Day 1 and am now working my way through the second scarf for which I will knit Days 15-24, then I have to go back to my first scarf and pick out my favourite four or five patterns, which might be hard to do.

The original pattern called for 1000 yards, but that would be for all 24 days. For my laceweight, Days 1-14 and Day 1 again, I used just under 500 yards. For the fingering one I am doing currently I think it will be no more than 700 yards, but that is just a guess.

Sue


Gail DSouza said:


> Would love to give this a try!!!
> Have to check if I have enough yarn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I just signed up, although I will be away when it starts, but at least I will get the pattern for when I am ready to try. I see my September and Octobers already filling up!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh, my 2 pages already & I haven't had a chance to read anything.
> I wanted to mention a new MKAL on the horizon:
> Free for a limited time - before start up September 1st - then the price will increase with each clue
> This is by the same person that designed Foolish Hearts & Alaska Blue - which I test knit in grey. ;-)
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Once again I will be here, mostly Lurking, and knitting the red Guernsey, Happy Adventing to all who are tackling the task!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's fine, Julie. Good luck with your Guernsey.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Once again I will be here, mostly Lurking, and knitting the red Guernsey, Happy Adventing to all who are tackling the task!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's fine, Julie. Good luck with your Guernsey.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just to get me on the Watched List. Great to see this scarfs patterning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi everyone...will keep you update on a PDF file for the charts...so far I have figured out that they do not copy and paste...would have to convert the documents to word documents...the chart lines get lost, but well, maybe I can save each as a image and go that way.
> 
> Anyway, Sue this is a great start...thanks for hosting!!!


I would try clicking on the chart and then saving it as a jpg file. Then you can import the picture to a word document, including all the pics in one document. After saving the word document (my computer makes me do this), you can convert it to a pdf with everything in one file. I do this all the time when writing up home inspection reports where I include numerous photos.

Another other possibility is that the charts were done on a spread sheet format and that is where they can be saved.

The 3rd possibility is that they were done on a special knitting program at which point I don't what to say.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Welcome, Gail. Glad you are joining us. I hope you will have a lot of fun doing this. It is nice to try out new patterns. I love most of the patterns here. I already knit one scarf with the first days and a repeat of Day 1 and am now working my way through the second scarf for which I will knit Days 15-24, then I have to go back to my first scarf and pick out my favourite four or five patterns, which might be hard to do.
> 
> The original pattern called for 1000 yards, but that would be for all 24 days. For my laceweight, Days 1-14 and Day 1 again, I used just under 500 yards. For the fingering one I am doing currently I think it will be no more than 700 yards, but that is just a guess.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue!
Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my 2 pages already & I haven't had a chance to read anything.
> I wanted to mention a new MKAL on the horizon:
> Free for a limited time - before start up September 1st - then the price will increase with each clue
> This is by the same person that designed Foolish Hearts & Alaska Blue - which I test knit in grey. ;-)
> ...


Thank you, Jane. I bought Alaska Blue and the yarn for it. It is in my queue. I haven't manage to cast on yet :thumbdown: I have signed up for this.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> I am in ...running to my stash to see if I have enough of any one color....or if I need to shop


Welcome, Debbie. Can't go wrong shopping. 

Welcome, Gail. This is a fun place to be.

Sue, I won't be joining in, however, I may be culling your stitch patterns for my entrelac.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my 2 pages already & I haven't had a chance to read anything.
> I wanted to mention a new MKAL on the horizon:
> Free for a limited time - before start up September 1st - then the price will increase with each clue
> This is by the same person that designed Foolish Hearts & Alaska Blue - which I test knit in grey. ;-)
> ...


Thanks, Jane. Another one signed up for!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Jane. I just signed up, although I will be away when it starts, but at least I will get the pattern for when I am ready to try. I see my September and Octobers already filling up!
> 
> Sue


I see that happening to me, too, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just saw this and want to share it with people. It is a very short display of color choices from New Stitch A Day's new yarn project. Don't know if others have been getting their fund raising posts for their new yarn venture. I usually don't pay them any mind any more but tuned in today for some reason. This link has a short display of color combos from nature and I really liked the way they did it and thought you would find some inspiration here

http://yarnfund.com/projects/pacifica-yarn-company/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I, too, will be quietly following and saving your pattern selections.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This will give you a scarf just like I knit.
> 
> Sue


Only if I could knit as nice as you


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

I will be lurking and watching. I'll have to check the yarn supply and see what is on hand. I like the idea of a narrower version.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to our newbies!  We are glad you are here. 

Thank you for all of your hard work and excellent start, Sue! This is such a temptation. I even know which yarn and beads I would use. :?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Before I go back to the first post & start catching up, I wanted to share my progress pic of Be With You.
I was mid-way through clue 2 when I had to put it aside. Two months later, I started back in & kept having trouble with the stitch count. It was only on the ends, though, the patterned part was fine. Three times, I fudged the increases on the ends to make the stitch count right & every time on the next row, I had too many stitches again.
I consulted with Boo & eventually we realized what I was dong: there is a ktb at each end which I was reading as a kfb. Looks a lot alike in fine print!
I was hung up on this for a while now - it was driving me nuts - well more nuts than usual. I felt like I had one of those magically refilling glasses. I am looking forward to making a little progress now.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for hostessing (is that a word?), Sue! I am in - well, sort of. I don't need a lace scarf, but I do need a curtain for the bottom half of my bathroom window. I am very tempted to do it in Day 15. I LOVE that lace pattern. If I can find some time - that silly time has hidden itself again - I will cast on for that and work my curtain along with you if that is okay! I will be using size 10 cotton thread for the curtain. Swatching will give me the needle size, I hope.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> Thanks Sue!
> Really looking forward to this!


its good to see you in the Lace Party... I'm a Bay Area girl too.. but right now we are up here in Oregon... your Avatar looks like Crater Lake...I'm curious if I'm right or is it Taho??? maybe some place else just as beautiful


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Before I go back to the first post & start catching up, I wanted to share my progress pic of Be With You.
> I was mid-way through clue 2 when I had to put it aside. Two months later, I started back in & kept having trouble with the stitch count. It was only on the ends, though, the patterned part was fine. Three times, I fudged the increases on the ends to make the stitch count right & every time on the next row, I had too many stitches again.
> I consulted with Boo & eventually we realized what I was dong: there is a ktb at each end which I was reading as a kfb. Looks a lot alike in fine print!
> I was hung up on this for a while now - it was driving me nuts - well more nuts than usual. I felt like I had one of those magically refilling glasses. I am looking forward to making a little progress now.


Jane that is wonderful!! I'm glad you were able to figure out the issue. it sounds like you were correcting it on the back side LOL and thanks for bringing to mind another one of my favorite movies "The Bishops Wife" where Cary Grant makes the boubon bottle refill itself over and over  I love that movie and watch it every year during the holidays..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am considering using my red alpaca for the advent scarf and my bare natural for the Fuchia in the fall... one is lace weight which I think I could use the actual pattern piece for and not worry about changing the count... the other is fingering and easy to get if I need more... since it is in a natural color I could dye it if I wanted it to be a pretty purple


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Before I go back to the first post & start catching up, I wanted to share my progress pic of Be With You.
> I was mid-way through clue 2 when I had to put it aside. Two months later, I started back in & kept having trouble with the stitch count. It was only on the ends, though, the patterned part was fine. Three times, I fudged the increases on the ends to make the stitch count right & every time on the next row, I had too many stitches again.
> I consulted with Boo & eventually we realized what I was dong: there is a ktb at each end which I was reading as a kfb. Looks a lot alike in fine print!
> I was hung up on this for a while now - it was driving me nuts - well more nuts than usual. I felt like I had one of those magically refilling glasses. I am looking forward to making a little progress now.


That is coming along nicely, Jane. I hate it when I do that with a pattern and it does tend to drive a person nuts when it happens!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

In case anyone was wondering, Elizabeth has put up the into for Glacier.
Glacier MKAL by Elizabeth Ravenwood
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glacier-mkal


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your progress on Be with You, Jane. It looks great. Wonderful that you figured out what the problem was. 

Welcome, Nancy. Glad to have you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your Be With You is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is wonderful!! I'm glad you were able to figure out the issue. it sounds like you were correcting it on the back side LOL and thanks for bringing to mind another one of my favorite movies "The Bishops Wife" where Cary Grant makes the boubon bottle refill itself over and over  I love that movie and watch it every year during the holidays..


A great film :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There are a lot of wonderful patterns there. So you have plenty to choose from.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Debbie. Can't go wrong shopping.
> 
> Welcome, Gail. This is a fun place to be.
> 
> Sue, I won't be joining in, however, I may be culling your stitch patterns for my entrelac.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I saw this too. I loved the variegated yarn there, but it was already sold out.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I just saw this and want to share it with people. It is a very short display of color choices from New Stitch A Day's new yarn project. Don't know if others have been getting their fund raising posts for their new yarn venture. I usually don't pay them any mind any more but tuned in today for some reason. This link has a short display of color combos from nature and I really liked the way they did it and thought you would find some inspiration here
> 
> http://yarnfund.com/projects/pacifica-yarn-company/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. Your knitting is nice too. You have done some great projects.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Only if I could knit as nice as you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Before I go back to the first post & start catching up, I wanted to share my progress pic of Be With You.
> I was mid-way through clue 2 when I had to put it aside. Two months later, I started back in & kept having trouble with the stitch count. It was only on the ends, though, the patterned part was fine. Three times, I fudged the increases on the ends to make the stitch count right & every time on the next row, I had too many stitches again.
> I consulted with Boo & eventually we realized what I was dong: there is a ktb at each end which I was reading as a kfb. Looks a lot alike in fine print!
> I was hung up on this for a while now - it was driving me nuts - well more nuts than usual. I felt like I had one of those magically refilling glasses. I am looking forward to making a little progress now.


Glad you got it sorted, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> In case anyone was wondering, Elizabeth has put up the into for Glacier.
> Glacier MKAL by Elizabeth Ravenwood
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glacier-mkal


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have just heard from DS and they have arrived safely. He says it is warm :roll:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There is a great selection isn't there? So far Kristin has done five of these scarves, so there is a whole trove of patterns out there. I did her 2013 and 2014 ones although the 2014 was actually a mixture from the previous three years as she had been sick and wasn't even going to offer KAL last year, but everyone was begging for one so she quickly selected from the previous years' patterns to put one together. I think for many it has become part of their Christmas tradition. I certainly would like to knit more. they are south beautiful patterns and it is such fun to knit them.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I, too, will be quietly following and saving your pattern selections.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, Nancy. Do hope you join in. I believe someone even knit a really narrow version, with just 47 stitches. I thought I had saved that project page, but haven't been able to find it.

Sue


nancy787 said:


> I will be lurking and watching. I'll have to check the yarn supply and see what is on hand. I like the idea of a narrower version.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I saw this too. I loved the variegated yarn there, but it was already sold out.
> 
> Sue


I remember when they began NSAD not that long ago. They have proven to be extraordinarily entrepreneurial. I recall introducing KP to NSAD and within the day they had 400 sign ups and were shocked. I know this because they commented on it and I told them about KP. They then joined KP briefly to check out the community and have gotten a lot of support here. Now they have a great income venture and it might prove a good one for the knitting community.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> There is a great selection isn't there? So far Kristin has done five of these scarves, so there is a whole trove of patterns out there. I did her 2013 and 2014 ones although the 2014 was actually a mixture from the previous three years as she had been sick and wasn't even going to offer KAL last year, but everyone was begging for one so she quickly selected from the previous years' patterns to put one together. I think for many it has become part of their Christmas tradition. I certainly would like to knit more. they are south beautiful patterns and it is such fun to knit them.
> 
> Yes there are and samplers are always fun and interesting to do.
> 
> Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--sure know that feeling when the same mistake keeps popping up. It sure makes me feel like the stupid gene has been overly activated and can't wait to turn it off. Glad you found the error of your ways and are moving forward. It is looking good.

Norma--glad the kids landed safely and hope they settle not too far away from you.

Welcome to all the new voices here. Don't be shy; just jump into the chatter and ask whatever Q's you may have.

Onward and upward. The afternoon is wearing on and the temps are going down a bit. Almost time to get back into the garden and do some more weeding and salvaging of what I can. Found 2 heirloom squash plants that almost suffocated under the weeds but they are the only squash that has grown. 1000 yr old seed: I think that qualifies them as heirlooms.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Welcome to all the new voices here. Don't be shy; just jump into the chatter and ask whatever Q's you may have.


And a warm welcome from me, too, to the newcomers!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. Hope you get to knit it. Will look forward to your progress pics.

Sue


TLL said:


> Welcome to our newbies!  We are glad you are here.
> 
> Thank you for all of your hard work and excellent start, Sue! This is such a temptation. I even know which yarn and beads I would use. :?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about the mixup with the kfb's and ktb's. It looks like you have made some progress. I am still in clue1,not haning done anything to it in several weeks now, trying to finish a couple of other things.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Before I go back to the first post & start catching up, I wanted to share my progress pic of Be With You.
> I was mid-way through clue 2 when I had to put it aside. Two months later, I started back in & kept having trouble with the stitch count. It was only on the ends, though, the patterned part was fine. Three times, I fudged the increases on the ends to make the stitch count right & every time on the next row, I had too many stitches again.
> I consulted with Boo & eventually we realized what I was dong: there is a ktb at each end which I was reading as a kfb. Looks a lot alike in fine print!
> I was hung up on this for a while now - it was driving me nuts - well more nuts than usual. I felt like I had one of those magically refilling glasses. I am looking forward to making a little progress now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> I am in ...running to my stash to see if I have enough of any one color....or if I need to shop


Welcome to the Lace Party, Debbie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> Would love to give this a try!!!
> Have to check if I have enough yarn!


Welcome to the party, Gail.
Are you saying that you don't have a stash?
We'll have to help you get over that! ;-)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Once again I will be here, mostly Lurking, and knitting the red Guernsey, Happy Adventing to all who are tackling the task!


Me too. I love the idea of this but just don't have the time at the moment. I'm saving everything though and may get to it later.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Before I go back to the first post & start catching up, I wanted to share my progress pic of Be With You.
> I was mid-way through clue 2 when I had to put it aside. Two months later, I started back in & kept having trouble with the stitch count. It was only on the ends, though, the patterned part was fine. Three times, I fudged the increases on the ends to make the stitch count right & every time on the next row, I had too many stitches again.
> I consulted with Boo & eventually we realized what I was dong: there is a ktb at each end which I was reading as a kfb. Looks a lot alike in fine print!
> I was hung up on this for a while now - it was driving me nuts - well more nuts than usual. I felt like I had one of those magically refilling glasses. I am looking forward to making a little progress now.


That such a small thing could cause such frustration - but isn't that the usual way. Good to see you are making progress. I'll be interested to see how big this turns out, Jane. Still haven't started mine. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Me too. I love the idea of this but just don't have the time at the moment. I'm saving everything though and may get to it later.


I find the bookmarking system really great!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It would be great if you can knit along on your curtain. We would love to see how you are doing with it.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Thanks for hostessing (is that a word?), Sue! I am in - well, sort of. I don't need a lace scarf, but I do need a curtain for the bottom half of my bathroom window. I am very tempted to do it in Day 15. I LOVE that lace pattern. If I can find some time - that silly time has hidden itself again - I will cast on for that and work my curtain along with you if that is okay! I will be using size 10 cotton thread for the curtain. Swatching will give me the needle size, I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It would be great if you can knit along on your curtain. We would love to see how you are doing with it.
> 
> Sue


Which reminds me we've not heard from Belle for a long time- I wonder how her knitted curtain is progressing?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is wonderful!!


Thanks 


> I'm glad you were able to figure out the issue.


Me. too 


> ...and thanks for bringing to mind another one of my favorite movies "The Bishops Wife"...


I have that in my Christmas movie collection, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is coming along nicely, Jane...


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love your progress on Be with You, Jane. ..


Thank you, Bev. I'd probably be halfway through clue 3 now if I wasn't so stunned!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nancy787 said:


> ...I'll have to check the yarn supply and see what is on hand. I like the idea of a narrower version.


Welcome along, Nancy


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which reminds me we've not heard from Belle for a long time- I wonder how her knitted curtain is progressing?


Has anyone heard from her? I was wondering also. I sure hope she is healing up from her second knee surgery ok.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your Be With You is looking good :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you got it sorted, Jane!


Me, too, Julie. It was driving me batty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane...Glad you found the error of your ways and are moving forward. It is looking good...


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I'll be interested to see how big this turns out, Jane. ...


There are 211 stitches & I have only finished clue 2.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

* Here is a correction for Day 20*.

The stitch count is correct, however, I miscounted the number of stitches for the pattern repeat, as I discovered when I tried to actually knit it. It is an * 8 stitch pattern repeat, not a 10 stitch pattern repeat.*

* 3 edge stitches +6 filler stitches + 48 stitches (6 x 8 stitch pattern repeat) + 6 filler stitches + 3 edge stitches = 66 stitches *'

Sorry about that.

Sue



britgirl said:


> Here are the counts for Days 15-24. I am only giving counts for the patterns, not how to adjust in the spacers. I have only knit through Day 19 so far, but am working to get them all done.
> 
> Day 15
> 66 stitches
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the Day 20 pattern. It's a lovely pattern, but was a bear to knit with all those 3/9 stitches. The colour is off again in this pic. It is a pink not orange. I am thinking now of knitting Days 21-23 and then filling in with several patterns from the first scarf before finishing with Day 24. I am not going to worry about both ends being symmetrical this time.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I finally made it here- busy day outside. Thanks for a great start Sue and all the adjustment directions for the narrower scarf. I still need to seek out some yarn or go shopping again, as someone else suggested  

Jane, so glad you got that mistake figured out. That is so frustrating, but such a relief when you get it! Anyway it sure looks like it is coming along great! 

Welcome to all the newcomers who are joining in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, so glad you got that mistake figured out. ...Anyway it sure looks like it is coming along great! ..


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome to our newcomers 

Dang Jane, how frustrating, off by one little letter. So glad you were able to figure it out.

I like Day 20 Sue. Very pretty pattern. Although I cannot commit to doing the Advent scarf right now (waaaaaay to many WIP's) I think I will collect the days for later use.

Not much knitting done today but I did get the lifelines (four of them) in my Dancing Bees. I am not going to have it get snagged and pulled out again.

See y'all tomorrow ,

Melanie


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Welcome to the party, Gail.
> Are you saying that you don't have a stash?
> We'll have to help you get over that! ;-)


Oh! I do have a stash!
Have to go through it and see which one I have enough of for the project!!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Ronie said:


> its good to see you in the Lace Party... I'm a Bay Area girl too.. but right now we are up here in Oregon... your Avatar looks like Crater Lake...I'm curious if I'm right or is it Taho??? maybe some place else just as beautiful


Oh, it is a picture of Crater Lake!! We went up there last month when my daughter came to visit from Ireland!! We had a wonderful time!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are a few patterns to distract you.

Emma Stoleby Shui Kuen Kozinski
http://international.elann.com/product/emma-stole/

Whispered Inspiration Summer Cardigan by Flora Yang
http://international.elann.com/product/whispered-inspiration-summer-cardigan/

Miranda by Nickiknitz Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miranda-15

Leaf Fingerless Gloves by Knitty-Knit-Knit
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-fingerless-gloves

A bit early but cute
Santas Sleigh Knitted Dishcloth by Awkward StitchUations
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santas-sleigh-knitted-dishcloth

Calistoga Cowl by Nancy Queen
http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2015/7/22/calistoga-cowl-free-knitting-pattern

Crazy Magic by Susan Ashcroft
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crazy-magic
She has a lot of other free patterns.

an interesting stitch pattern
live live by Jhon Laserna
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/live-live


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which reminds me we've not heard from Belle for a long time- I wonder how her knitted curtain is progressing?


I was thinking of Belle earlier today. I too would like to see how here curtain is progressing.

Some lovely patterns there, Sue.

Didn't get as much knitting done as I had hoped. Got some pictures though. We took some friends down with us this evening. Stopped at their house. They have alpacas.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ..They have alpacas.


I want an alpaca!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Has anyone heard from her? I was wondering also. I sure hope she is healing up from her second knee surgery ok.


Hmmm I also was wondering... she must be on a lot of our minds right now  I hope all is well and that everything is healing nicely


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that's a very nice stitch pattern Sue... did I miss something?? did you do the stitch counts for days 1 through 15? Or are we starting in the middle and going out? I'm still not happy with my yarn decision so I won't get much done until tomorrow anyway..  

great pictures Bev.. it sounds like you had a very nice evening 

thanks for the patterns Jane I really like the first one


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the first pattern, Emma Stole too!!
It's simply gorgeous!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There are two posts on page 1 with all the counts. I was just correcting the one for day 20.

Sue


Ronie said:


> that's a very nice stitch pattern Sue... did I miss something?? did you do the stitch counts for days 1 through 15? Or are we starting in the middle and going out? I'm still not happy with my yarn decision so I won't get much done until tomorrow anyway..
> 
> great pictures Bev.. it sounds like you had a very nice evening
> 
> thanks for the patterns Jane I really like the first one


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> I love the first pattern, Emma Stole too!!
> It's simply gorgeous!!


I agree. When I checked to be sure the links were working, I had another close look at it & I am thinking that it is quite knit-worthy!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I agree. When I checked to be sure the links were working, I had another close look at it & I am thinking that it is quite knit-worthy!


Oh yes, would love to try it too!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too, Julie. It was driving me batty.


lol ! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is the Day 20 pattern. It's a lovely pattern, but was a bear to knit with all those 3/9 stitches. The colour is off again in this pic. It is a pink not orange. I am thinking now of knitting Days 21-23 and then filling in with several patterns from the first scarf before finishing with Day 24. I am not going to worry about both ends being symmetrical this time.
> 
> Sue


It is a lovely pattern. I would like to thank you again for all your hard work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I love those alpacas! The sunset was good, too :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few patterns to distract you.
> 
> Emma Stoleby Shui Kuen Kozinski
> http://international.elann.com/product/emma-stole/
> ...


Had to smile when I saw the Calistoga. Last week I needed to start a new travel/visiting project so cast on a scarf in Old Shale stitch. I'm using all the left over Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace from 3 Colour Affections I made a while ago. I weighed each colour, made each into 2 balls. I will knit a sequence to the middle and then reverse to the other end - very basic but it is quite pretty and fulfils the purpose very well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I was thinking of Belle earlier today. I too would like to see how here curtain is progressing.
> 
> Some lovely patterns there, Sue.
> 
> Didn't get as much knitting done as I had hoped. Got some pictures though. We took some friends down with us this evening. Stopped at their house. They have alpacas.


Beautiful fibre, beautiful animals, and a beautiful sunset. Sounds like a good day, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I want an alpaca!


I need a friend with one so I can visit and who is happy to sell me the fibre. My daughter is learnng to spin so she could do that part for me. Oh dear I'm sounding rather lazy here; I want the yarn without the hassle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Had to smile when I saw the Calistoga.


 That sounds great. Very creative
:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds great. Very creative
> :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma. The yarn is some of the left overs I decided were not right for your entrelac. Raph is busy with his own stuff at the moment so I am going to have a look at my stash for something suitable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a bit of a windfall today- a distant YS (other end of the City) is selling up/out and I have been able to purchase 4 balls of Rowan Silk for just $24, + Postage. I gather it is largely a Sapphire blue, Cait who is selling up expects there will be a few more real bargains at the end of the month. When it gets here I will be photographing it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a bit of a windfall today- a distant YS (other end of the City) is selling up/out and I have been able to purchase 4 balls of Rowan Silk for just $24, + Postage. I gather it is largely a Sapphire blue, Cait who is selling up expects there will be a few more real bargains at the end of the month. When it gets here I will be photographing it.


Sounds lovely, Julie. Rowan silk is gorgeous and usually very expensive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sounds lovely, Julie. Rowan silk is gorgeous and usually very expensive.


mmmm, that was why I snapped it up!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I love those alpacas! The sunset was good, too :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma. My friend introduced me to one and said She will want to sniff your face and your hair. And she did.  Then she pointed to one and started talking about her, that alpaca immediately looked at us and then walked toward us. She knew we were talking about her.  They seem quite smart. Oh and the fiber was to die for. My friend has bags of fiber and she is a knitter. She does not have the equipment to process the fiber, but she would like to get one and learn how to spin.

On the way home, my eyes felt a bit fuzzy and sticky-don't know how to put it. This last week I have been using my mink fingerless mitts over my eyes to block the light-I go to sleep before the guys of my house. I have been waking up with a mild head ache and fuzzy eyes.  I don't think my eyes like close encounters of the fiber kind.  But it was good to figure out what was going on.

Ooo, Linda, I hope we get some progress pics of this new project. It sounds quite lovely.  Oh, yes, it was a wonderful day.

I know what you mean about wanting the yarn without hassle. I also would rather spend my time knitting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a bit of a windfall today- a distant YS (other end of the City) is selling up/out and I have been able to purchase 4 balls of Rowan Silk for just $24, + Postage. I gather it is largely a Sapphire blue, Cait who is selling up expects there will be a few more real bargains at the end of the month. When it gets here I will be photographing it.


Julie, that sounds wonderful!! Yes, we all want to 'see' your good fortune.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, that sounds wonderful!! Yes, we all want to 'see' your good fortune.


Should have bought food- but I could not resist!


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Got the first 8 rows done...tonight going to my happy place with a do not ( unless fire or blood involved) disturb sign.


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ooh am so tempted! Won't be able to start till next month after finishing baby wips and holidays. Am just about to cast on Nanciann, can't have too much lace on the go surely?? Yes count me in!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DFL we had this problem with the Morning Dove pattern... when we updated our Adobe the lines printed again... you might try that and see if it clears up the problem first...  it would save a lot of fussing and printing


I think my Adobe is okay, but I will try that...right now, I cannot save an "image" of the charts...have been doing both regular Pages and the New version of Pages and neither will accept the charts.

So, I will keep chugging...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I would try clicking on the chart and then saving it as a jpg file. Then you can import the picture to a word document, including all the pics in one document. After saving the word document (my computer makes me do this), you can convert it to a pdf with everything in one file. I do this all the time when writing up home inspection reports where I include numerous photos.
> 
> Another other possibility is that the charts were done on a spread sheet format and that is where they can be saved.
> 
> The 3rd possibility is that they were done on a special knitting program at which point I don't what to say.


Will give this a try also...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. There is just something about having so many lace patterns together in one place to try out, and, have a finished scarf too.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> It is a lovely pattern. I would like to thank you again for all your hard work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, thanks forr sharing those pics. Alpacas are adorable. I saw a few at the sheep festival in May. Sounds like they have a liitle character.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma. My friend introduced me to one and said She will want to sniff your face and your hair. And she did.  Then she pointed to one and started talking about her, that alpaca immediately looked at us and then walked toward us. She knew we were talking about her.  They seem quite smart. Oh and the fiber was to die for. My friend has bags of fiber and she is a knitter. She does not have the equipment to process the fiber, but she would like to get one and learn how to spin.
> 
> On the way home, my eyes felt a bit fuzzy and sticky-don't know how to put it. This last week I have been using my mink fingerless mitts over my eyes to block the light-I go to sleep before the guys of my house. I have been waking up with a mild head ache and fuzzy eyes.  I don't think my eyes like close encounters of the fiber kind.  But it was good to figure out what was going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You have a lot more patience than me.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> I think my Adobe is okay, but I will try that...right now, I cannot save an "image" of the charts...have been doing both regular Pages and the New version of Pages and neither will accept the charts.
> 
> So, I will keep chugging...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome. You are at the place where we all seem to like to have several WIPs on the go at all times, and like to share what we are doing. Do hope you will keep visiting.

Sue


Elizabeth48 said:


> Ooh am so tempted! Won't be able to start till next month after finishing baby wips and holidays. Am just about to cast on Nanciann, can't have too much lace on the go surely?? Yes count me in!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Should have bought food- but I could not resist!


Oh, I understand completely. Just remember, if you do not eat, you cannot knit.



Welcome, Elizabeth. We specialize in WIP's here. One thinks things are under control, then someone (spelled J A N E ;-) ) posts some gorgeous lace and one just has to cast on a new WIP. Not saying that I have this problem at all. I do, but I don't call it a problem.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Sue, Ohhhh, this is beautiful! I am away at the moment and cant't start. ;0(


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I want an alpaca!


So do I!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a bit of a windfall today- a distant YS (other end of the City) is selling up/out and I have been able to purchase 4 balls of Rowan Silk for just $24, + Postage. I gather it is largely a Sapphire blue, Cait who is selling up expects there will be a few more real bargains at the end of the month. When it gets here I will be photographing it.


What a yummy treat!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh alpacas. My LYS is having a spinning class for absolute beginners. I am going to be good else I'll end up with a roving stash, lol.

Sounds like yummy yarn Julie. Sapphire blue is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I need a friend with one so I can visit and who is happy to sell me the fibre. My daughter is learnng to spin so she could do that part for me. Oh dear I'm sounding rather lazy here; I want the yarn without the hassle.


I'm right there with you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I ran across this designer on Pinterest last night. He has some gorgeous patterns and they seem to be free (the ones I have checked anyway). Here is a link to one of them: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/queen-of-winter


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a bit of a windfall today- a distant YS (other end of the City) is selling up/out and I have been able to purchase 4 balls of Rowan Silk for just $24, + Postage. I gather it is largely a Sapphire blue, Cait who is selling up expects there will be a few more real bargains at the end of the month. When it gets here I will be photographing it.


That's great, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I ran across this designer on Pinterest last night. He has some gorgeous patterns and they seem to be free (the ones I have checked anyway). Here is a link to one of them: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/queen-of-winter


Gorgeous is right. Thanks, Toni!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> I ran across this designer on Pinterest last night. He has some gorgeous patterns and they seem to be free (the ones I have checked anyway). Here is a link to one of them: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/queen-of-winter


Yes, MMario has so many patterns on Ravelry...he also has some patterns to purchase, but there are so many that are free!!!! He also has a group on Yahoo...but honestly, I haven't gone in to create a Yahoo account and take part.

I have many of his saved to my library!!!


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Using 100% Alpaca wool, fingering weight, size 2 needles...seems a little dense...should I bump the needle size up before I get any futher


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That Rowan silk was a bargain, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Elizabeth48 said:


> Ooh am so tempted! Won't be able to start till next month after finishing baby wips and holidays. Am just about to cast on Nanciann, can't have too much lace on the go surely?? Yes count me in!


Welcome and we can't have too much lace!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It would be great if you can knit along on your curtain. We would love to see how you are doing with it.
> 
> Sue


Fingers crossed that this afternoon I will sort out thread and pattern and start the swatch. Thanks for letting me join with only doing one of the patterns.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Debbie, I love your yarn! I was going to cast on this afternoon with the next size up as I thought it would be a little dense. I am about average tensionwise. I think it is what suits your preference.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Didn't get as much knitting done as I had hoped. Got some pictures though. We took some friends down with us this evening. Stopped at their house. They have alpacas.


Alpaca! Yummy fiber!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> one just has to cast on a new WIP. Not saying that I have this problem at all. I do, but I don't call it a problem.


I call it a continuing and exciting adventure!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I am going to be good else I'll end up with a roving stash, lol.


And this would be bad because...???????


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Estonian Knitting Terms update:

Got on the computer to adjust formatting for these and discovered that half of the document is missing. Will continue to try to locate it, but if it is truly gone, gone, gone, then I will need to recreate it and that will take me some time. Sorry for the delay. I am saving all the PMs so I know who wants one when I get it all sorted.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Love it. I should really start this one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the Day 20 pattern. It's a lovely pattern, but was a bear to knit with all those 3/9 stitches. The colour is off again in this pic. It is a pink not orange. I am thinking now of knitting Days 21-23 and then filling in with several patterns from the first scarf before finishing with Day 24. I am not going to worry about both ends being symmetrical this time.
> 
> Sue


This is a wonderful pattern stitch but juxtaposing it against other stitches truly enhances its uniqueness.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Will give this a try also...


Should also say that sometimes I need to copy the image to a new page before it will let me copy/save


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've had this in my Ravelry library for many months now and this seems the perfect time to begin. Thanks for nudging me along. I'm in!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to hear from you Anita Please do join in :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--what fun to be with some alpacas. They are such a unique species. We have an alpaca farm that sells its wool in my region but have yet to visit. There are quite a few people who keep a few alpacas on their property so periodically I get to be around them. But about a year ago someone on Freecycle was giving away raw alpaca fiber and it was literally 2 miles down the road from me and I know the woman. So have several bags of this luscious stuff. Wanted to learn to spin and thought I would trade some of the fiber for lessons but still have not gotten it together to do.

Love your photos, as always

I think we all thought of Belle when ??? mentioned using one of the Advent pattern stitches for a crochet thread curtain. How could we not think of Belle with her grand oeuvre and wonder how she is healing.

Just dropped in for a quick read and now need to skadaddle. Have a great day all.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Estonian Knitting Terms update:
> 
> Got on the computer to adjust formatting for these and discovered that half of the document is missing. Will continue to try to locate it, but if it is truly gone, gone, gone, then I will need to recreate it and that will take me some time. Sorry for the delay. I am saving all the PMs so I know who wants one when I get it all sorted.


Do you have this PDF?

http://www.shelda.net/symbols.pdf


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I want the yarn without the hassle.


And why not?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a bit of a windfall today...


Sounds good, Julie - glad that you managed to get a good deal
- expecting pics


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Should have bought food- but I could not resist!


A knitter does not live on bread alone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Got the first 8 rows done...


WTG 
I am still dithering over the yarn & the size. A smaller size won't take as long to knit but a larger one will be more versatile.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Elizabeth48 said:


> ...Am just about to cast on Nanciann...


Nanciann is lovely - that was my introduction to Dee O'Keefe & lace knitting. Also how I met Sue.


> can't have too much lace on the go surely??


Definitely not.


> Yes count me in!


Yay!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I cannot save an "image" of the charts...


I think this is a case where the file has been protected so you cannot copy anything from it. The easiest option is to do a screen shot with Command+Shift+3 - since it seems that you are using a Mac. Then you can crop what you need from there.

I can understand why designers would want to protect their work but it makes it much more convenient if you can just snag the parts of the file that you want instead of having to print everything.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Do you have this PDF?
> 
> http://www.shelda.net/symbols.pdf


These are great! There are no symbols in my document, just the words for knitting terminology.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...then someone (spelled J A N E ;-) ) posts some gorgeous lace ...


Is that my cue?
Not sure whether there is any lace in this but it is free for a very short time - & you know what I always say, "Better to have it than wish that you did."

This pattern will be FREE from Aug 3 - 5; No codes needed
Lucky Mystery KAL by Shannon Sanchez
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lucky-mystery-kal


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> Sue, Ohhhh, this is beautiful! I am away at the moment and cant't start. ;0(


There is never a time limit here. Start when you can - we are always around - even if we have "relocated" to someone else's house. There will likely be someone still working on it - like me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> There are two posts on page 1 with all the counts. I was just correcting the one for day 20.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue... I sure did miss them LOL I actually even remember reading them and then it all went out my brain.. gosh I'll be glad when this grueling summer is over... not that it would actually improve my memory but its my excuse LOL I have them printed and day 20 corrected  still on the fence about what yarn to use.. I have some baby yarn that is white that might be perfect for the lesser counts  it would still be wide but very pretty! I had better hurry up and get it all straight soon!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I ran across this designer on Pinterest last night....


Ann was asking about MMario the other day. We really need to do an LP with one of his designs. With 185 lovely free patterns, it is difficult to choose.
I think that Winter Rose would be my first pick
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-rose-5
except that I still haven't blocked Montego & can't do another circle until I figure that out.
Uhura would be my next pick
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/uhura-2


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Using 100% Alpaca wool, fingering weight, size 2 needles...seems a little dense...should I bump the needle size up before I get any futher


Great start, Debby 
Size 2 seems pretty small to me. I use 3.5mm usually for lace weight & 4mm for fingering. that would be a 6 US.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...Thanks for letting me join with only doing one of the patterns.


Silly girl. Anything goes here. You know that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> Love it. I should really start this one.


Yes, Betsy, please join in!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Anita1955 said:


> I've had this in my Ravelry library for many months now and this seems the perfect time to begin. Thanks for nudging me along. I'm in!


Sometimes we just need a little company for encouragement.
Welcome aboard, Anita


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Do you have this PDF?...


I do now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I ran across this designer on Pinterest last night. He has some gorgeous patterns and they seem to be free (the ones I have checked anyway). Here is a link to one of them: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/queen-of-winter


that is beautiful Toni!! I too have spent quite a bit of time on Pinterest this weekend.. so many beautiful projects and so little time  I do love wasting a hour or so in there though..  It is my happy place  I have this downloaded and saved in my library thanks for bringing it to our attention!!

Julie sometimes we just need a little splurge and it sounds like you got a great deal!! I look forward to seeing your new yarn 

DFL It is worth a try..(updateing Adobe) We all thought ours were fine too but the charts wouldn't print right.. once we updated they printed fine... it was just one designers too... other charts printed out ok.. I don't remember the exact cause of the problem but I think it had to do with her system being updated so all of ours needed to be too.. someone else my have a better memory than me.. it only takes a few minutes to update and sure did save some frustration in the long run..  I hope you can get yours figured out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely.  Sounds like You got a good deal there, Julie.

Sue



Lurker 2 said:


> I had a bit of a windfall today- a distant YS (other end of the City) is selling up/out and I have been able to purchase 4 balls of Rowan Silk for just $24, + Postage. I gather it is largely a Sapphire blue, Cait who is selling up expects there will be a few more real bargains at the end of the month. When it gets here I will be photographing it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

debbie pataky said:


> Using 100% Alpaca wool, fingering weight, size 2 needles...seems a little dense...should I bump the needle size up before I get any futher


great start!!! I love the gray  I am seeing more and more gray yarn and loving it!! I am using it in my cowl


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, we will look forward to seeing some pics.

Sue


debbie pataky said:


> Got the first 8 rows done...tonight going to my happy place with a do not ( unless fire or blood involved) disturb sign.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I knit the August clue for 2105 scarf last night.
The border on Dancing Bees is slowly coming along - very slowly - but requires more focus so I cheated & knit on with the fingering weight.
I added an extra bead because that little space was calling to me for a little glitter.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Ann was asking about MMario the other day. We really need to do an LP with one of his designs. With 185 lovely free patterns, it is difficult to choose.
> I think that Winter Rose would be my first pick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-rose-5
> except that I still haven't blocked Montego & can't do another circle until I figure that out.
> ...


Uhura was one of the first patterns I ever stored in my library...well, being an original Trekie...what can I say!!!!!

I agree...his patterns are lovely and he has a great variety...I'm for Uhura!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh - I almost forgot my lovely flower. First time that my little peony bush bloomed - 8 inches in diameter! I had to cut it because the spindly stem couldn't support it.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

DFL It is worth a try..(updateing Adobe) We all thought ours were fine too but the charts wouldn't print right.. once we updated they printed fine... it was just one designers too... other charts printed out ok.. I don't remember the exact cause of the problem but I think it had to do with her system being updated so all of ours needed to be too.. someone else my have a better memory than me.. it only takes a few minutes to update and sure did save some frustration in the long run..  I hope you can get yours figured out.[/quote]

I had to update my Adobe to print a pattern recently. Other patterns from the same designer printed, but the one she had just released would not print until I updated. So maybe it does have to do with her system being updated already.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I almost forgot my lovely flower. First time that my little peony bush bloomed - 8 inches in diameter! I had to cut it because the spindly stem couldn't support it.


What a gorgeous flower! And I love the scent of peonies.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Generally, I would use a larger needle for the lace knitting. I usually use a size 3 for laceweight or even a size 4, and at least a size 5 for fingering. It all depends how open you want your lacework to be.
Sue


debbie pataky said:


> Using 100% Alpaca wool, fingering weight, size 2 needles...seems a little dense...should I bump the needle size up before I get any futher


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I got for Uhura!!


Maybe we can go for an MMario LP in January, she said hopefully.
The fall is starting to fill up & we tend to get pretty busy before Christmas.
I think that Toni has another workshop in the wings - oops - never finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf. Better get that out before the teacher asks to see my homework!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nancy787 said:


> What a gorgeous flower! And I love the scent of peonies.


It does smell lovely - much like a rose, I thought.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Is that my cue?
> you know what I always say, "Better to have it than wish that you did."


That's the best policy!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is fine. It is just so nice to have a pattern offering so many different stitch patterns. I am glad you have found one that you can use in another project. You'll have to share a pic of your swatch. You are using the crochet cotton, aren't you?

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Fingers crossed that this afternoon I will sort out thread and pattern and start the swatch. Thanks for letting me join with only doing one of the patterns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> great start!!! I love the gray  I am seeing more and more gray yarn and loving it!! I am using it in my cowl


It can also be livened up a bit with beads. Don't forget beads!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you enjoy your trip and join us when you get back.

Sue


Sandiego said:


> Sue, Ohhhh, this is beautiful! I am away at the moment and cant't start. ;0(


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I knit the August clue for 2105 scarf last night.
> The border on Dancing Bees is slowly coming along - very slowly - but requires more focus so I cheated & knit on with the fingering weight.
> I added an extra bead because that little space was calling to me for a little glitter.


That looks great, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I almost forgot my lovely flower. First time that my little peony bush bloomed - 8 inches in diameter! I had to cut it because the spindly stem couldn't support it.


Oh, that's beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that's beautiful!


I am so proud of it - it has persevered despite adversity!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! we have had rain and thunderstorms for the last 24 hours.. a nice break from our dry spell..I just hope that the thunder had lightning that never reached the ground.. the valley has had some fires caused from lightning they had last week... It seems like most of California is on fire again too .. I don't know how they keep their forests with the amount of fire they have been getting each year.. We had a Sheriffs convention going on here last week and some of them were 'Marine' officers.. there was lots of training going oh.. so much activity for one little town.. then we had the 'Cape Blanco' concert!! increased our population from 2000 to over 20,000!!! what a mess.. We stayed inside.. LOL most of those people camped at the park. It was a 3 day event.. it is a very pretty spot with the ocean and lighthouse right there but I am sure they all got wet and cold.. it does help our economy a lot!! I'm not sure how much the convention brings in but there were lots of badges all over the place too  

I woke up late again.. so I need to get scooting.. I want to get some more done on my cowl.. I am loving the entrelac process.. Thanks again Norma... its great to spread our wings and learn new things.. I will never shy away from this again 

Oh and welcome all the new names I see... Sue is a great teacher and I am sure you will enjoy this KAL... if you do maybe you will join in more of our Lace Party sessions..  we do have a very nice time in here  and welcome all who are interested.. we love to see pictures and hear about the projects being made


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Should we add adventurer to your list?

Sue


dogyarns said:


> I call it a continuing and exciting adventure!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe we can go for an MMario LP in January, she said hopefully.
> The fall is starting to fill up & we tend to get pretty busy before Christmas.
> I think that Toni has another workshop in the wings - oops - never finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf. Better get that out before the teacher asks to see my homework!


Jane your Peony is beautiful!!! I love them.. I had a friend who had a row of them lining her deck.. so beautiful!!! those were red.. I love the pink!
I'd be in for a MMario KAL in January!! I like the round one Toni linked to and the round one DFL linked to! and get going on that Winter Wonderland Scarf.. and thanks for bringing it up.. I'm going to wear mine today .. that way if I have to go up on the bridge I can cover my head and keep my chest warm .. and look good at the same time !!! LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Uhuru looks pretty nice. I don't think I should even consider another circle until I finish Montego. At least you have finished all the knitting on yours.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Ann was asking about MMario the other day. We really need to do an LP with one of his designs. With 185 lovely free patterns, it is difficult to choose.
> I think that Winter Rose would be my first pick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-rose-5
> except that I still haven't blocked Montego & can't do another circle until I figure that out.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome. I do hope you will join us for this.

Sue


njbetsy said:


> Love it. I should really start this one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome. I do hope you will join us for this.

Sue


njbetsy said:


> Love it. I should really start this one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, Anita. Glad you are going to join in. Look forward to seeing some progress pics.

Sue


Anita1955 said:


> I've had this in my Ravelry library for many months now and this seems the perfect time to begin. Thanks for nudging me along. I'm in!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I call it a continuing and exciting adventure!


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Debbie, your yarn looks so yummylitious!! Love your start. Find the results that you like with the yarn. Everyone is different. I like my lace a little looser. 

Welcome, Anita and good to see you again, Betsy. 

Jane, gorgeous peony!!!



Sue said:


> Should we add adventurer to your list?


Absolutely!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally found the pic. It was mentioned in a later post and I somehow kept missing it. I haven't started yet. Hopefully later this week when I finish another WIP.. This is looking really good. I do like the colour you are using.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I knit the August clue for 2105 scarf last night.
> The border on Dancing Bees is slowly coming along - very slowly - but requires more focus so I cheated & knit on with the fingering weight.
> I added an extra bead because that little space was calling to me for a little glitter.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Gorgeous colour. I love peonies. I have several but they just seem to come and go so quickly.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh - I almost forgot my lovely flower. First time that my little peony bush bloomed - 8 inches in diameter! I had to cut it because the spindly stem couldn't support it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I knit the August clue for 2105 scarf last night.
> The border on Dancing Bees is slowly coming along - very slowly - but requires more focus so I cheated & knit on with the fingering weight.
> I added an extra bead because that little space was calling to me for a little glitter.


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I almost forgot my lovely flower. First time that my little peony bush bloomed - 8 inches in diameter! I had to cut it because the spindly stem couldn't support it.


I love peonies but only have middling success with them. That is a beauty!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

January might be a good time. Once the festivities are all over and winter is upon us, it might be nice to have that to look forward to

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Maybe we can go for an MMario LP in January, she said hopefully.
> The fall is starting to fill up & we tend to get pretty busy before Christmas.
> I think that Toni has another workshop in the wings - oops - never finished my Winter Wonderland Scarf. Better get that out before the teacher asks to see my homework!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane I would go for Uhura in January.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, you are very welcome.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...increased our population from 2000 to over 20,000!!! what a mess...


Wow! I can imagine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

If necessary, I do have rice to get me through till the 11th (payday)!



eshlemania said:


> Oh, I understand completely. Just remember, if you do not eat, you cannot knit.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Elizabeth. We specialize in WIP's here. One thinks things are under control, then someone (spelled J A N E ;-) ) posts some gorgeous lace and one just has to cast on a new WIP. Not saying that I have this problem at all. I do, but I don't call it a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a yummy treat!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh alpacas. My LYS is having a spinning class for absolute beginners. I am going to be good else I'll end up with a roving stash, lol.
> 
> Sounds like yummy yarn Julie. Sapphire blue is one of my favorite colors.


It will be interesting to see it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane your Peony is beautiful!!! I love them.. I had a friend who had a row of them lining her deck.. so beautiful!!! those were red.. I love the pink!


My neighbours across the road have a lovely big bush with tons of flowers that hang over the low fence. They are a dark fuchsia colour on the outside & a light pink in the inside.


> ...and get going on that Winter Wonderland Scarf...


okay  


> I'm going to wear mine today .. that way if I have to go up on the bridge I can cover my head and keep my chest warm .. and look good at the same time !!! LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Julie!


I am rather excited, could take several days to get here- our mail deliveries have been cut in half- Monday, Wednesday and Friday only.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This is looking really good. I do like the colour you are using.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If necessary, I do have rice to get me through till the 11th (payday)!


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Oh, my, on the mail deliveries being cut in half. They have talked about it here, but nothing is in the wind yet.

Ronie, that is quite the difference in population, even if only for a weekend. I bet you who are not tourists really notice the difference trafficwise in cars and people.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Absolutely!! :thumbup: :thumbup:





britgirl said:


> Beautiful. Gorgeous colour. I love peonies. I have several but they just seem to come and go so quickly.





Normaedern said:


> I love peonies but only have middling success with them. That is a beauty!


Thank you, Bev, Sue & Norma  Mother Nature did all the work.
There is only one other flower on the plant - but it is going to be pretty small compared to this one - & it is taking its time opening so maybe it won't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That Rowan silk was a bargain, Julie. :thumbup:


I am not sure what it was originally, but I think it maybe about one third the usual price! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma 
Doing the scarf one section a month really makes the months fly - not sure if that is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds good, Julie - glad that you managed to get a good deal
> - expecting pics


Oh, I will for sure be recording it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A knitter does not live on bread alone.


Good thought Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane I would go for Uhura in January.


We seem to have several people interested.
I am hesitant to volunteer to host until I know my plans for then. With Michael away at university, we might be heading over to France then. So I might be very busy making preparations.
I suppose if it is right at the start...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ...
> 
> Julie sometimes we just need a little splurge and it sounds like you got a great deal!! I look forward to seeing your new yarn
> 
> ...


Could not resist! In the American understanding of the word, I think you are all enabling me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Lovely. Sounds like You got a good deal there, Julie.
> 
> Sue


Rowan yarns are usually rather special! It is sad we will no longer have a source in NZ. I reckon so, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I knit the August clue for 2105 scarf last night.
> The border on Dancing Bees is slowly coming along - very slowly - but requires more focus so I cheated & knit on with the fingering weight.
> I added an extra bead because that little space was calling to me for a little glitter.


It is looking good, Jane! I like the bead placement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I almost forgot my lovely flower. First time that my little peony bush bloomed - 8 inches in diameter! I had to cut it because the spindly stem couldn't support it.


Aren't peony's glorious!? Not frosty enough in Winter here to grow them successfully.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I think you are all enabling me!


It gives us vicarious joy.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is looking good, Jane! I like the bead placement.


Thank you, Julie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It gives us vicarious joy.
> ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: also permission to indulge when we find a good deal or maybe just good yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, my, on the mail deliveries being cut in half. They have talked about it here, but nothing is in the wind yet.
> 
> Ronie, that is quite the difference in population, even if only for a weekend. I bet you who are not tourists really notice the difference trafficwise in cars and people.


They have also cut 400 jobs, a very significant loss for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It gives us vicarious joy.
> ;-)


lol, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love peonies but only have middling success with them. That is a beauty!


I love them, too, but have had absolutely no success with them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane I would go for Uhura in January.


I would, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, my, on the mail deliveries being cut in half. They have talked about it here, but nothing is in the wind yet.
> 
> Ronie, that is quite the difference in population, even if only for a weekend. I bet you who are not tourists really notice the difference trafficwise in cars and people.


And it isn't a huge town she lives in either, but very lovely!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ann was asking about MMario the other day. We really need to do an LP with one of his designs. With 185 lovely free patterns, it is difficult to choose.
> I think that Winter Rose would be my first pick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-rose-5
> except that I still haven't blocked Montego & can't do another circle until I figure that out.
> ...


Jane, I think you should lead us in Winter Rose. That way, I can make it as a table cloth and can stop trying to figure out how to slip in and snatch your Montego.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Uhura was one of the first patterns I ever stored in my library...well, being an original Trekie...what can I say!!!!!


Me, too!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I almost forgot my lovely flower. First time that my little peony bush bloomed - 8 inches in diameter! I had to cut it because the spindly stem couldn't support it.


WOWZA! Gorgeous!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> That is fine. It is just so nice to have a pattern offering so many different stitch patterns. I am glad you have found one that you can use in another project. You'll have to share a pic of your swatch. You are using the crochet cotton, aren't you?
> 
> Sue


Had planned to be gone most of today with errands, all of which are ones that normally have me waiting, waiting, waiting. I ran them all in record time today. No one made me wait! Incredible! So now I am going to do a bit of catch-up work (very little) on the computer and then spend the rest of the time on my swatch. Hopefully back with pics soon!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Should we add adventurer to your list?
> 
> Sue


What a great idea!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Had planned to be gone most of today with errands, all of which are ones that normally have me waiting, waiting, waiting. I ran them all in record time today. No one made me wait! Incredible! So now I am going to do a bit of catch-up work (very little) on the computer and then spend the rest of the time on my swatch. Hopefully back with pics soon!


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Looking forward to seeing it!


I can't wait to see your swatch, Elizabeth. :thumbup:


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Count me in. I will be looking through my stash to find a yarn that works. I am currently working on 2 lace shawls (one almost done), so will do this as time allows. Love the idea of sampling lace stitch patterns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Jane, I think you should lead us in Winter Rose. That way, I can make it as a table cloth and can stop trying to figure out how to slip in and snatch your Montego.


Not only have I got to get a handle on blocking my Montego before I attempt another circle, my Dancing Bees is getting pretty large & will also require extreme measures.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> WOWZA! Gorgeous!


Thanks, Elizabeth. It isn't very often that I have a flower to show off.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome. We would love for you to join us here. We are all into lace here. This scarf is a great way to learn new stitches.

Sue


llamagenny said:


> Count me in. I will be looking through my stash to find a yarn that works. I am currently working on 2 lace shawls (one almost done), so will do this as time allows. Love the idea of sampling lace stitch patterns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

llamagenny said:


> Count me in.


Glad that you can join us, llamagenny 


> will do this as time allows. ...


Most of us are juggling several WIPs - so you have lots of company there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome llamagenny :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, lots and lots of pages in just a few hours  

Ronie - I just got back from 'invading' a town of 60,000 that blossoms to anywhere from 300,000 to 600,000 for just over a week. Walmart was sold out, lol.

Jane - lovely flower, and project.

I have already done Uhura but have been wanting to do it again. And get it right this time, lol. So I'm in 

Welcome to our new faces, hope you enjoy our little group.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane - lovely flower, and project....


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

An update on
Mountain Trails - MKAL by Leedra Scott
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mountain-trails---mkal

The freebie status expires as of midnight (EDT) August 3, 2015.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> An update on
> Mountain Trails - MKAL by Leedra Scott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mountain-trails---mkal
> 
> The freebie status expires as of midnight (EDT) August 3, 2015.


Ah, yes. I signed on. Now I need yarn. Somehow I never have enough in the weight required. Why is that?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nancy787 said:


> ... Somehow I never have enough in the weight required. Why is that?


You obviously haven't been spending enough time around us.
;-)


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I would love to have a go at Uhura and I love the day by day goal of this one....you don't get overwhelmed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> I would love to have a go at Uhura ...


That makes about 6, now.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Do we have a winner?&#128516;


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Estonian Knitting Terms update:
> 
> Got on the computer to adjust formatting for these and discovered that half of the document is missing. Will continue to try to locate it, but if it is truly gone, gone, gone, then I will need to recreate it and that will take me some time. Sorry for the delay. I am saving all the PMs so I know who wants one when I get it all sorted.


No problem, Elizabeth, thanks for taking the trouble.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ann was asking about MMario the other day. We really need to do an LP with one of his designs. With 185 lovely free patterns, it is difficult to choose.
> I think that Winter Rose would be my first pick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-rose-5
> except that I still haven't blocked Montego & can't do another circle until I figure that out.
> ...


Love the winter rose. Love his ptterns but haven't tried one yet - One day ----


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I knit the August clue for 2105 scarf last night.
> The border on Dancing Bees is slowly coming along - very slowly - but requires more focus so I cheated & knit on with the fingering weight.
> I added an extra bead because that little space was calling to me for a little glitter.


That is beautiful. Love the beads with that yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Welcome llamagenny :thumbup:


And welcome from me, too, llamagenny.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Quite stunning. Love peonies but they always make me giggle childishly because my MIL always talks about her penis flowering in the garden.



jscaplen said:


> Oh - I almost forgot my lovely flower. First time that my little peony bush bloomed - 8 inches in diameter! I had to cut it because the spindly stem couldn't support it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Quite stunning. Love peonies but they always make me giggle childishly because my MIL always talks about her penis flowering in the garden.


Oh dear!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Quite stunning. Love peonies but they always make me giggle childishly because my MIL always talks about her penis flowering in the garden.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear!


She mixes up quite a few words but at 92 she is allowed to. We know what she means and carry on with no comment though we may have to look away from each other now and then


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got my order from KnitPicks. Now I realize must stop looking at yarn for a while. The Blues I am planning using like a gradient. I already had an intermediate blue colour in my stash. The Alpace Cloud I wanted to try since they gave such a huge range of colours. I promised my SIL a shawl a few months ago. Her name is Mary and the red is called Mary, so I saw that as a sign. Now where will I ever get the time to make these? I was showing my GD my shawls and stash last night and she promptly put in an order for one for Homecoming. Had to buy myself some time, so I said how about prom instead.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well at her age, she certainly can get away with that, and it will give you a memory to enjoy.

Sue



linda09 said:


> She mixes up quite a few words but at 92 she is allowed to. We know what she means and carry on with no comment though we may have to look away from each other now and then


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My GKs have gone to spend a couple of hours with their other grandmother. How quiet the house seems now! We are enjoying their visit. We are happy that, even at the age of 15 and 20 respectively, they like to come and stay with us. My GD started dating about a year ago, and I figured she wouldn't be coming again, so really pleased when she asked to come for her annual stay. We will enjoy it as long as it happens.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> She mixes up quite a few words but at 92 she is allowed to. We know what she means and carry on with no comment though we may have to look away from each other now and then


Linda, thanks for that laugh! Sometimes I will intentionally say a word differently just for fun, but not quite like that. 🙀😀😊

I've been at my sisters house again this weekend so little time to spen online, and wow - almost 50 pages to go through between Norma's LP and this one.

Everyone has posted lovely projects. Bev, lovely pictures again! 
Jane, love your peony.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> She mixes up quite a few words but at 92 she is allowed to. We know what she means and carry on with no comment though we may have to look away from each other now and then


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, what gorgeous yarn! GD is lucky&#9786;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> My GKs have gone to spend a couple of hours with their other grandmother. How quiet the house seems now! We are enjoying their visit. We are happy that, even at the age of 15 and 20 respectively, they like to come and stay with us. My GD started dating about a year ago, and I figured she wouldn't be coming again, so really pleased when she asked to come for her annual stay. We will enjoy it as long as it happens.
> 
> Sue


That is a great tribute :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a busy place this is!!! I love it that we are talking about a project in January already!  Our calendar is wide open! People can start thinking about hosting, I will let you. 

Watercolour/alias VintageCrochet asked about hosting for two weeks. I offered the next two weeks (Aug 16 - 30) after Sue, but have not heard anything at all from her. Has anyone else? After that we are open until DFL and Fushia Flowers Oct 11 - 24. 

Please feel free to offer another WIP/UFO's session or tour or wonderful project for a couple of weeks. We love it all. 

Jane, your Peony is gorgeous!!! 

*Welcome to all of our new faces!* We are so glad you have decided to join us.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Quite stunning. Love peonies but they always make me giggle childishly because my MIL always talks about her penis flowering in the garden.


 :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just got my order from KnitPicks. Now I realize must stop looking at yarn for a while. The Blues I am planning using like a gradient. I already had an intermediate blue colour in my stash. The Alpace Cloud I wanted to try since they gave such a huge range of colours. I promised my SIL a shawl a few months ago. Her name is Mary and the red is called Mary, so I saw that as a sign. Now where will I ever get the time to make these? I was showing my GD my shawls and stash last night and she promptly put in an order for one for Homecoming. Had to buy myself some time, so I said how about prom instead.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> She mixes up quite a few words but at 92 she is allowed to. We know what she means and carry on with no comment though we may have to look away from each other now and then


I thought that one hilarious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just got my order from KnitPicks. Now I realize must stop looking at yarn for a while. The Blues I am planning using like a gradient. I already had an intermediate blue colour in my stash. The Alpace Cloud I wanted to try since they gave such a huge range of colours. I promised my SIL a shawl a few months ago. Her name is Mary and the red is called Mary, so I saw that as a sign. Now where will I ever get the time to make these? I was showing my GD my shawls and stash last night and she promptly put in an order for one for Homecoming. Had to buy myself some time, so I said how about prom instead.
> 
> Sue


I know the overload feeling. I really need a Guernsey for myself- but mine will be #3.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

August RMT has started:
http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-august-2015/
Here's my July cloth - not sure if I missed a row 'cause his head looks a bit flat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That is beautiful. Love the beads with that yarn.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Quite stunning. Love peonies but they always make me giggle childishly because my MIL always talks about her penis flowering in the garden.


That is too funny!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Quite stunning. Love peonies but they always make me giggle childishly because my MIL always talks about her penis flowering in the garden.


I can see how that might set you off.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just got my order from KnitPicks. ...


They all look lovely - I see that you have the mandatory green in there. Is that Verdant Heather? I was considering using that for Forest.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Do we have a winner?😄


Could be


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. Yes, that is Verdant Heather. It just caught my eye whilst looking through the catalogue.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> They all look lovely - I see that you have the mandatory green in there. Is that Verdant Heather? I was considering using that for Forest.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--Your garden 'penis' is stupendous. The colors remind me of the color hue palettes from nature that i sent a few days ago. 

I just went thru one of those frustrating 'stupid' experiences where I could not figure out why I had 4 extra stitches on a row of only 71 st. Fatigue at nite and stress in the a.m. contributed but finally had to re-engineer the pattern for alignment and reduce stitches where possible. Now back on track and on the way.

I like the Uhura for January. That seems to be the time I can relax enough to take on such a project. So add me to that winter list.

We had thunder and clouds this afternoon and temps cooling a bit. Feels great here. Need to go out and install a hose connector as the existing one just plain fell apart yesterday while watering. Poor purple peppers didn't get watered so actually wished it had rained seriously this afternoon, but only a few drops.

Worked on the punch list for this job that has not wanted to complete. Got to the end of the list, went to get the truck and loaded up. Can't believe it is done with a only a few touch ups needed. Totally forgot to call for a CO inspection as this job just felt like it was never getting done. I will be so happy to close it out. Next, need to finish the repair work on my rental and finally get it on the market. Am so anxious that I have missed the selling season. It has not been rented for 7 months and it is killing me, quite literally. If it was rented think of all the yarn I could have been buying. Maybe when finished then I can find the place of relaxation to knit more aggressively again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> August RMT has started:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-august-2015/
> Here's my July cloth - not sure if I missed a row 'cause his head looks a bit flat.


I did this one too Jane and it looks the same, so I don't think you missed a row - unless of course I did too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Can't believe it is done with a only a few touch ups needed


Good for you Tanya! That must feel good to have that just about completed. 
Glad that you were also able to figure things out and get back on track with your knitting!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Looking forward to seeing it!


This is not the swatch I had intended, but when it got down to size OO needles with the Day 15 pattern, I realized that I would not live long enough to knit the curtain. So, I looked around - now that I have my mind set on knitting this curtain, I _really_ want to knit it - and found another, simpler, lace pattern, English Mesh Lace. It is an all-over ground and I like how my sample came out.

Edited to add: now that I see them in close-up mode, I don't like them at all. Good thing the real thing looks good or else I would have to find another lace pattern to use and that would take patience. I understand that patience is a virtue, but I am not feeling very virtuous at the moment.

Here is my sample with cotton thread and another sample with fingering - I'll be doing the cotton, but thought you might be able to see the design better in the fingering:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just got my order from KnitPicks. Now I realize must stop looking at yarn for a while. The Blues I am planning using like a gradient. I already had an intermediate blue colour in my stash. The Alpace Cloud I wanted to try since they gave such a huge range of colours. I promised my SIL a shawl a few months ago. Her name is Mary and the red is called Mary, so I saw that as a sign. Now where will I ever get the time to make these? I was showing my GD my shawls and stash last night and she promptly put in an order for one for Homecoming. Had to buy myself some time, so I said how about prom instead.
> 
> Sue


Nice purchase Sue. Love that Alpaca cloud and of course I love th blues. Nice to have a GD who appreciates your talent :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> T...Here is my sample with cotton thread and another sample with fingering - I'll be doing the cotton, but thought you might be able to see the design better in the fingering:


Actually, the pattern looks clearer to me in the cotton. I prefer it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine was the same too. Not sure that I ever really saw the frog. I was definitely confused by the three dots at the bottom that I thought were wheels.

I'm not sure that I am going to do this month's as I have so much going on right now.

Sue


sisu said:


> I did this one too Jane and it looks the same, so I don't think you missed a row - unless of course I did too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> This is not the swatch I had intended, but when it got down to size OO needles with the Day 15 pattern, I realized that I would not live long enough to knit the curtain. So, I looked around - now that I have my mind set on knitting this curtain, I _really_ want to knit it - and found another, simpler, lace pattern, English Mesh Lace. It is an all-over ground and I like how my sample came out.
> 
> Edited to add: now that I see them in close-up mode, I don't like them at all. Good thing the real thing looks good or else I would have to find another lace pattern to use and that would take patience. I understand that patience is a virtue, but I am not feeling very virtuous at the moment.
> 
> Here is my sample with cotton thread and another sample with fingering - I'll be doing the cotton, but thought you might be able to see the design better in the fingering:


I think that it is a very pretty lace for a curtain! And you must have quite a bit of patience to even think about knitting curtains! How big is the window that you are covering?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really like it in the cotton. It looks less geometric, if that is the word, and more overall than in the fingering. Are you using size 00 needles?

Sue


dogyarns said:


> This is not the swatch I had intended, but when it got down to size OO needles with the Day 15 pattern, I realized that I would not live long enough to knit the curtain. So, I looked around - now that I have my mind set on knitting this curtain, I _really_ want to knit it - and found another, simpler, lace pattern, English Mesh Lace. It is an all-over ground and I like how my sample came out.
> 
> Edited to add: now that I see them in close-up mode, I don't like them at all. Good thing the real thing looks good or else I would have to find another lace pattern to use and that would take patience. I understand that patience is a virtue, but I am not feeling very virtuous at the moment.
> 
> Here is my sample with cotton thread and another sample with fingering - I'll be doing the cotton, but thought you might be able to see the design better in the fingering:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth--both of your lace sample look great. Love seeing how different yarns can create such different effects.

Sue--so nice for you that you got all those wonderful yarns.

Despite the threat of rain, the garden had no bugs tonite, so no bug bites. Yea!!!
Poor garden is so pitiful it makes me want to cry. But instead I send love to the plants and try to figure out what remedies to feed them. The squash is so bedraggled having struggled to survive under the forest of weeds. They look weak so I think they need silica for strength and then more fertilizer/compost. 
Wonder if it is too late to plant beets. Last year they were gargantuan and delicious and boy to I miss them this season.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Quite stunning. Love peonies but they always make me giggle childishly because my MIL always talks about her penis flowering in the garden.


Too funny :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ann was asking about MMario the other day. We really need to do an LP with one of his designs. With 185 lovely free patterns, it is difficult to choose.
> I think that Winter Rose would be my first pick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-rose-5
> except that I still haven't blocked Montego & can't do another circle until I figure that out.
> ...


There was one posted yesterday in the digest that was very pretty also, Golden Rose
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352380-1.html


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> There was one posted yesterday in the digest that was very pretty also, Golden Rose
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352380-1.html


I love this, thanks for posting the link. Seeing this up close like that makes it even lovelier than the pictures on MMarios pattern page.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I knit the August clue for 2105 scarf last night.
> The border on Dancing Bees is slowly coming along - very slowly - but requires more focus so I cheated & knit on with the fingering weight.
> I added an extra bead because that little space was calling to me for a little glitter.


Wow, you were fast with this month! And knitting for the year 2105! Really pretty and I like the extra beads.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I was thinking of Belle earlier today. I too would like to see how here curtain is progressing.
> 
> Some lovely patterns there, Sue.
> 
> Didn't get as much knitting done as I had hoped. Got some pictures though. We took some friends down with us this evening. Stopped at their house. They have alpacas.


Great pictures Bev! Those alpacas are so cute and what beautiful fiber. I have been spinning some alpaca fiber, that is a light brown color. In fact I have decided to use it for this advent scarf.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is a picture of the day one done with the homespun alpaca. The yarn is fluctuating between a lace weight to probably a sport weight


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, that is looking good. 
Sue


sisu said:


> Here is a picture of the day one done with the homespun alpaca. The yarn is fluctuating between a lace weight to probably a sport weight


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is Day 21 pattern. It is another interesting pattern. It would look better pinned out. I don't know where Kristin came up with these patterns. Most of them I have never seen before.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, I love your yarn. It looks great. Wonderful start and when it's done it will be soooo soft and warm. I am not biased at all when it comes to alpaca. 

ELizabeth, your pattern for curtains looks great. I like the white sample. It's more open. Don't know if that is the cotton or fingering.

Sue, it looks great.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of the day one done with the homespun alpaca. The yarn is fluctuating between a lace weight to probably a sport weight


Caryn, that is wonderful!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree, Elizabeth, the white for your curtain looks great!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wow, you were fast with this month! And knitting for the year 2105! Really pretty and I like the extra beads.


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of the day one done with the homespun alpaca. The yarn is fluctuating between a lace weight to probably a sport weight


Great start, Caryn


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We seem to have several people interested.
> I am hesitant to volunteer to host until I know my plans for then. With Michael away at university, we might be heading over to France then. So I might be very busy making preparations.
> I suppose if it is right at the start...


You know us Jane.. when the time is right we will be willing 

Your all right about the overloaded population.. taking forever just to get on the main road.. and crazy drivers.. most likely crazy from frustration of trying to get somewhere.. but it is over.. us smart ones stocked up and stayed home


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And it isn't a huge town she lives in either, but very lovely!!!


Thank you Pam!! I am so glad it is over too  It was held at Cape Blanco and every motel was booked  lots of revenue to help keep the county going


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is very pretty yarn.. It is just so easy to order online.. and so much fun.. I love the color choices and I know Mary will love that red 

Elizabeth great stitch pattern! very pretty 

Caryn that is a great start to scarf! I got the first 3 rows done.. I hope to get more done tomorrow.. I would like to get it finished in 2 or 3 weeks 

I decided on a soft white cotton blend I am sure I have enough.. I was thinking of doing the rests in a different color.. that I will have to play with.

I'm beat.. I will check in tomorrow


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I really like that day and the one before it!! She does have some great stitch patterns.. this last one reminds me of the Morning Dove border  Your yarn is working really well with this scarf!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> August RMT has started:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-august-2015/
> Here's my July cloth - not sure if I missed a row 'cause his head looks a bit flat.


That looks good. I think mine looks the same, but I'm visiting my sister and parents for a couple days so can't check until Wednesday when I'm back home.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> This is not the swatch I had intended, but when it got down to size OO needles with the Day 15 pattern, I realized that I would not live long enough to knit the curtain. So, I looked around - now that I have my mind set on knitting this curtain, I _really_ want to knit it - and found another, simpler, lace pattern, English Mesh Lace. It is an all-over ground and I like how my sample came out.
> 
> Edited to add: now that I see them in close-up mode, I don't like them at all. Good thing the real thing looks good or else I would have to find another lace pattern to use and that would take patience. I understand that patience is a virtue, but I am not feeling very virtuous at the moment.
> 
> Here is my sample with cotton thread and another sample with fingering - I'll be doing the cotton, but thought you might be able to see the design better in the fingering:


I love that pattern for a knitted curtain! Your swatches look great, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of the day one done with the homespun alpaca. The yarn is fluctuating between a lace weight to probably a sport weight


That is looking great, Caryn. I really like the color, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Day 21 pattern. It is another interesting pattern. It would look better pinned out. I don't know where Kristin came up with these patterns. Most of them I have never seen before.
> 
> Sue


Oooh, I like that one, too. Going to get started on mine after I get home later this week. Have the yarn and the beads ready to go. Too many WIPs going right now, but I'll manage.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Pam!! I am so glad it is over too  It was held at Cape Blanco and every motel was booked  lots of revenue to help keep the county going


And that's what makes those few days of torture worth it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue I really like that day and the one before it!! She does have some great stitch patterns.. this last one reminds me of the Morning Dove border  Your yarn is working really well with this scarf!


It reminds me of the Morning Dove, too.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the site, a beautiful scarf!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just got my order from KnitPicks. Now I realize must stop looking at yarn for a while. The Blues I am planning using like a gradient. I already had an intermediate blue colour in my stash. The Alpace Cloud I wanted to try since they gave such a huge range of colours. I promised my SIL a shawl a few months ago. Her name is Mary and the red is called Mary, so I saw that as a sign. Now where will I ever get the time to make these? I was showing my GD my shawls and stash last night and she promptly put in an order for one for Homecoming. Had to buy myself some time, so I said how about prom instead.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful colours, Sue - especially the blues. It is nice that your grandaughter appreciates your work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My GKs have gone to spend a couple of hours with their other grandmother. How quiet the house seems now! We are enjoying their visit. We are happy that, even at the age of 15 and 20 respectively, they like to come and stay with us. My GD started dating about a year ago, and I figured she wouldn't be coming again, so really pleased when she asked to come for her annual stay. We will enjoy it as long as it happens.
> 
> Sue


That is the key isn't it. Plan for the future but live in the moment and take as much pleasure as you can from the now. It is lovely that she still wants to visit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Elizabeth, patience might be a virtue but what you have is GREAT so who cares :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> August RMT has started:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-august-2015/
> Here's my July cloth - not sure if I missed a row 'cause his head looks a bit flat.


Cute.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> August RMT has started:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-august-2015/
> Here's my July cloth - not sure if I missed a row 'cause his head looks a bit flat.


Cute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is Day 21 pattern. It is another interesting pattern. It would look better pinned out. I don't know where Kristin came up with these patterns. Most of them I have never seen before.
> 
> Sue


That is another stunner :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful start, Caryn :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Yarn arrived and raring to go .Have to convert skeins to balls ,find needles and the usual stumbling blocks before clicking away .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Yarn arrived and raring to go .Have to convert skeins to balls ,find needles and the usual stumbling blocks before clicking away .


Photos?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I tried to add a pic but just wouldn't oblige .Will try again.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I just looked up long tail cast on and found it totally different from the one I do with my thumb .This has slowed me down as I must learn this method .Have been having a go and keep putting the yarn in the wrong place but will persevere .Constant learning since joining KP and I thought I knew most things about knitting .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, your yarn is a very pretty blue :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, love your yarn. There are many cast ons, and I think you can use the one that is most comfortable for you. I always use the knitted cast on.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, I really like your yarn. That will make a great scarf. Look forward to seeing pics as you progress.

Sue


annweb said:


> I tried to add a pic but just wouldn't oblige .Will try again.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. I didn't look it up, but I use the thumb method and know it as the long tail method. (Maybe I should take a look and see what it shows)That is what I used for this scarf. however, it the pattern calls for knitted cast-on or whatever I use that, but thumb method is what my Mum taught me and what I grew up with.

Sue


annweb said:


> I just looked up long tail cast on and found it totally different from the one I do with my thumb .This has slowed me down as I must learn this method .Have been having a go and keep putting the yarn in the wrong place but will persevere .Constant learning since joining KP and I thought I knew most things about knitting .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I used the tatted cast on for this dishcloth. Started in on one of the cable-owls and have just worked to just before a design row. Those with high-speed connection have my permission to post a copy to the correct parade.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I used the tatted cast on for this dishcloth. Started in on one of the cable-owls and have just worked to just before a design row. Those with high-speed connection have my permission to post a copy to the correct parade.


Very nice, Karen!!!

Beautiful yarn, Ann! It will make a wonderful scarf. 

We are off and running today. Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I think that it is a very pretty lace for a curtain! And you must have quite a bit of patience to even think about knitting curtains! How big is the window that you are covering?


The window is not huge. I need it to cover 19" in length and 24" in width - just the lower half of the window. I am making the curtain about 30" in width so it is not flat, but hangs with a few 'ruffles'. No patience required. This will be my 'go to' project when I am fed up with my other projects. Very relaxing because it is an easy pattern and I can see progress quickly. Well, I could see progress quickly with a 30 stitch swatch. 187 stitches might take me a bit longer to see progress.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Caryn, that is looking good.
> Sue


Thank you Sue. All the patterns are so pretty. It is fun to do them and have a sample. Love the new one you just posted.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, I love your yarn. It looks great. Wonderful start and when it's done it will be soooo soft and warm. I am not biased at all when it comes to alpaca.
> 
> ELizabeth, your pattern for curtains looks great. I like the white sample. It's more open. Don't know if that is the cotton or fingering.
> 
> Sue, it looks great.


Thanks Bev. I love alpaca too. I probably will have to spin more of the fleece I have in order to complete the scarf!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I really like it in the cotton. It looks less geometric, if that is the word, and more overall than in the fingering. Are you using size 00 needles?
> 
> Sue


Size 00? I know I _look_ stupid...

Size 2 is working well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Caryn, that is wonderful!!!


Thank you Toni.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--both of your lace sample look great. Love seeing how different yarns can create such different effects.


Thanks!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great start, Caryn


Thanks Jane.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Wow, you were fast with this month! And knitting for the year 2105! Really pretty and I like the extra beads.


Jane is big on planning ahead!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> The yarn is fluctuating between a lace weight to probably a sport weight


Once it is finished, no one is going to notice the fluctuations. It is one of the great things about handspun that it manages to look so even when knitted in lace. This is beautiful!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue that is very pretty yarn.. It is just so easy to order online.. and so much fun.. I love the color choices and I know Mary will love that red
> 
> Elizabeth great stitch pattern! very pretty
> 
> ...


Thank you Roni. Looking forward to seeing yours in the cotton. That might be an interesting addition to do the rests in a different color. Hope you got a good rest last night.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is looking great, Caryn. I really like the color, too.


Thanks Pam.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Way ahead of all of us!

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Jane is big on planning ahead!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> ELizabeth, your pattern for curtains looks great. I like the white sample. It's more open. Don't know if that is the cotton or fingering.


The white is the cotton that I am using. I wanted the curtain to be really open and lacy so it lets in lots of light, but with a few curves for privacy. Privacy is not a huge issue as the window faces the woods behind my house.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Size 00? I know I _look_ stupid...
> 
> Size 2 is working well.


US size 00 = 1.75mm needle size. You have to have laceweight thread/yarn. But it depends on your project...socks, yes! Curtains...maybe not.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is the key isn't it. Plan for the future but live in the moment and take as much pleasure as you can from the now. It is lovely that she still wants to visit.


Well said and so true!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> I agree, Elizabeth, the white for your curtain looks great!


Thanks! I am hoping that I can stick with this and get the curtain finished - or at least enough done to keep me moving forward - in this two weeks. I have been in my house 17 years and the same silly blind is still in that window. I really want this lace curtain there instead. All encouragement gratefully accepted!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful start, Caryn :thumbup:


Thanks Norma


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Elizabeth great stitch pattern! very pretty


Thanks!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> I tried to add a pic but just wouldn't oblige .Will try again.


Yay Ann! Love your new yarn. Such a pretty blue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just seize all those spare moments and knit a row or two.

I am curious to know what you do about the top and what type of rod and how you will hang it.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Thanks! I am hoping that I can stick with this and get the curtain finished - or at least enough done to keep me moving forward - in this two weeks. I have been in my house 17 years and the same silly blind is still in that window. I really want this lace curtain there instead. All encouragement gratefully accepted!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I love that pattern for a knitted curtain! Your swatches look great, too.


Thanks! The darker swatch with the beads is my 2015 Year of Beaded Lace Scarf. I think this was February's pattern.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Elizabeth, patience might be a virtue but what you have is GREAT so who cares :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The window is not huge. I need it to cover 19" in length and 24" in width - just the lower half of the window. I am making the curtain about 30" in width so it is not flat, but hangs with a few 'ruffles'. No patience required. This will be my 'go to' project when I am fed up with my other projects. Very relaxing because it is an easy pattern and I can see progress quickly. Well, I could see progress quickly with a 30 stitch swatch. 187 stitches might take me a bit longer to see progress.


Sounds pretty. Of course we will be waiting for patiently for progress pictures.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Constant learning since joining KP and I thought I knew most things about knitting .


Isn't it fabulous to be on such an exciting adventure? Love the yarn you are using. Such a beautiful color!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I used the tatted cast on for this dishcloth. Started in on one of the cable-owls and have just worked to just before a design row. Those with high-speed connection have my permission to post a copy to the correct parade.


Very nice Karen. I will have to look up tatted cast on. Haven't heard of that one yet.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I want you all to know that try as I might, I cannot get these advent charts to convert to a pages document on my iMac...I am so sorry...I will keep trying, but I don't have much hope. Short of taking a picture of them with my camera, I might not be able to do it....

But, I wanted to show you my next big project. I am going to making myself a sweater...here is the link:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-down-raglan

I will do this in my Posh Yarn from the first of July!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Once it is finished, no one is going to notice the fluctuations. It is one of the great things about handspun that it manages to look so even when knitted in lace. This is beautiful!


Thanks Elizabeth. That is good news, as I was a bit apprehensive.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> US size 00 = 1.75mm needle size. You have to have laceweight thread/yarn. But it depends on your project...socks, yes! Curtains...maybe not.


I'm using size 10 cotton crochet thread (I have cones of the stuff!). So the size 2/2.75mm needles open up the lace well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your new yarn Sue. I like the collection of blues. It's nice you have someone to knit for. My shawls end up on a shelf. Oh well, I like making them.

I like the frog dishcloth Jane, he is cute.

For a curtain I like the white version better Elizabeth. But the other one shows the pattern better. Go figure.

How is knitting with a variable yarn Caryn? Does it affect your tension? I bet the yarn is nice and soft being alpaca.

The Advent scarf designer does have some lovely stitches. This should be really pretty once done Sue.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just cease all those spare moments and knit a row or two.
> 
> I am curious to know what you do about the top and what type of rod and how you will hang it.
> 
> Sue


Spare moments...hmmm...not sure I understand that concept. LOL!

Top: it will automatically 'draw in' a bit, thus giving it the 'waves' with a stockinette stitch top. I will work stockinette stitch for a couple of inches, pick up all the stitches on the first row of the stockinette stitch and do a 3-needle bind off to make sure it is good and secure. I'll push a small-diameter tension rod through that casing to hang it. I'll try to remember to get pics of that process.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, I want you all to know that try as I might, I cannot get these advent charts to convert to a pages document on my iMac...I am so sorry...I will keep trying, but I don't have much hope. Short of taking a picture of them with my camera, I might not be able to do it....
> 
> But, I wanted to show you my next big project. I am going to making myself a sweater...here is the link:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-down-raglan
> ...


Okay...time for me to step in with my FoxIt Reader and work offline. Let me know the exact entry of the Knit-a-long project...and I probably have already downloaded and saved it to that folder name. I can tab and clip whatever I need...even IN FoxIt reader. Let me know the title within a day...and I can grab all of the folder's entries and work on the other computer (so I don't have to fuss with the next person wanting THIS computer).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> I tried to add a pic but just wouldn't oblige .Will try again.


That's a lovely color, Ann.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL that will be fabulous in your Posh Yarn :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Of course we will be waiting patiently for progress pictures.


I'll try for a progress pic at the weekend.

_No pressure, she says as she wipes the sweat from her brow._


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a lovey blue Annweb. Looking forward to see it worked up. I use the long tail all the time unless the pattern calls for something else. My first cast on was the knitted two-needle cast on as that was all that was in the book, lol. 

Nice dishie Karen. I will have to look up the tatted cast on.

Will you add any beads to your curtain Elizabeth? You know, for sparklies in the sun. 

I want to do that same sweater pattern DFL. I have the e-mag version and there were a few errata so check for updates. It's a beautiful sweater. Your yarn choice is yummy.

Spare moments - does NOT mean while cooking dinner. 'Let me finish this row, then I'll check the stove' does not always work so well for what is on the stove, lol.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I used the tatted cast on for this dishcloth. Started in on one of the cable-owls and have just worked to just before a design row. Those with high-speed connection have my permission to post a copy to the correct parade.


That looks great, Karen!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> I wanted to show you my next big project. I am going to making myself a sweater...here is the link:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-down-raglan
> 
> I will do this in my Posh Yarn from the first of July!!!


Gorgeous yarn and pattern!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> For a curtain I like the white version better Elizabeth. But the other one shows the pattern better. Go figure.


I had to have the other one show the pattern really well since it was for the 2015 scarf and for some strange reason everyone wants to be able to see a pic of the pattern they will be knitting each month. Who knew?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The white is the cotton that I am using. I wanted the curtain to be really open and lacy so it lets in lots of light, but with a few curves for privacy. Privacy is not a huge issue as the window faces the woods behind my house.


But never can tell about those bears in the woods (LOL).


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Okay...time for me to step in with my FoxIt Reader and work offline. Let me know the exact entry of the Knit-a-long project...and I probably have already downloaded and saved it to that folder name. I can tab and clip whatever I need...even IN FoxIt reader. Let me know the title within a day...and I can grab all of the folder's entries and work on the other computer (so I don't have to fuss with the next person wanting THIS computer).


I was so hoping you could help...so much more tech savvy than I am. Here is the link: (Sue, please correct me if I am wrong..)

http://www.von-stroh-zu-gold.de/muster/?p=40


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, I want you all to know that try as I might, I cannot get these advent charts to convert to a pages document on my iMac...I am so sorry...I will keep trying, but I don't have much hope. Short of taking a picture of them with my camera, I might not be able to do it....
> 
> But, I wanted to show you my next big project. I am going to making myself a sweater...here is the link:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-down-raglan
> ...


That is going to be a lovely sweater, DFL.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, that is it.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> I was so hoping you could help...so much more tech savvy than I am. Here is the link: (Sue, please correct me if I am wrong..)
> 
> http://www.von-stroh-zu-gold.de/muster/?p=40


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Will you add any beads to your curtain Elizabeth? You know, for sparklies in the sun.


No beads. Just plain, simple, unadorned, lace beauty!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Nice dishie Karen. I will have to look up the tatted cast on.





kaixixang said:


> I've started (knit cast on) and then re-cast on with what I call a tatted cast on the short-row bib I found on this computer's hard drive.
> 
> Pictures of the "half-hitch knot" are in this link: http://www.instructables.com/id/Learn-Needle-Tatting-With-My-Flower-Pendant/
> 
> You will not be doing the spacings for the loops...but having the extra 1-3 inch tail will be nice for briefly tightening the start loop before your first knit/purl/or ribbed edge.


I had to loop back in my replies to get the pictorial link again. It looks great when you have the correct needle to yarn combination. You cannot see the loops too well if mismatched.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--think I posted a response to you but on last weeks LP. It was about cast ons. Here is a link of cast on/cast off resources put together here on KP about 2+ yrs ago:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-107776-1.html

It is great to learn several different techniques for each of these as it gives us choices in our work.

BTW, love your blue yarn.

Caryn--your handspun is impressive. I would not be bothered with the variations in yarn thickness. Personally, I tend to like such yarns as they give added texture in a quiet way to the knit fabric. Your beginning work is great.

DFL--nice sweater pattern. It is such a different knitting experience doing shaped clothing from flat lace projects, one that I find enjoyable. It is probably good that I don't get into clothing for myself or I would have a few dozen sweaters in the drawers leaving me no room for anything else.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> But never can tell about those bears in the woods (LOL).


Ah, but my fierce protector scares those away. :roll:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tonight is my Knitting Guild meeting. At this one we turn in our entries for the county fair which begins in about 10 days. I have picked out ones for three categories, scarf, shawl and lace. I am entering my last year's Advent calendar. I am still debating whether this would be better as a scarf or as a lace entry.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Ah, but my fierce protector scares those away. :roll:


Awwww!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Elizabeth, he looks very cute and not a bit fierce :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Tonight is my Knitting Guild meeting. At this one we turn in our entries for the county fair which begins in about 10 days. I have picked out ones for three categories, scarf, shawl and lace. I am entering my last year's Advent calendar. I am still debating whether this would be better as a scarf or as a lace entry.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Either category would work, but it sure would work well for lace.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it is beautiful. I love the colour


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tonight is my Knitting Guild meeting. At this one we turn in our entries for the county fair which begins in about 10 days. I have picked out ones for three categories, scarf, shawl and lace. I am entering my last year's Advent calendar. I am still debating whether this would be better as a scarf or as a lace entry.
> 
> Sue


That is so beautiful, Sue! I think lace entry.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Elizabeth, he looks very cute and not a bit fierce :thumbup:


Unfortunately, you are right about the not fierce. Bears, if we had any, would have no challenger in our woods. LOL!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DFL, thanks for trying. You have more patience than me to do that.

Love your sweater pattern and it will look great in that yarn. Will look forward to progress pics when you get going with it.

Sue



dragonflylace said:


> Well, I want you all to know that try as I might, I cannot get these advent charts to convert to a pages document on my iMac...I am so sorry...I will keep trying, but I don't have much hope. Short of taking a picture of them with my camera, I might not be able to do it....
> 
> But, I wanted to show you my next big project. I am going to making myself a sweater...here is the link:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-down-raglan
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like when waiting for water to boil and you are just hanging around, or waiting for DH to get ready to go out, and he had said he was about ready..NOT. Those few minutes here and there can add up.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Spare moments...hmmm...not sure I understand that concept. LOL!
> 
> Top: it will automatically 'draw in' a bit, thus giving it the 'waves' with a stockinette stitch top. I will work stockinette stitch for a couple of inches, pick up all the stitches on the first row of the stockinette stitch and do a 3-needle bind off to make sure it is good and secure. I'll push a small-diameter tension rod through that casing to hang it. I'll try to remember to get pics of that process.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay...all 24 days are up and tabbed...dated 2010.

At least I know I have the right one as the folder date is July 29th 2015. On the the last of the messages and I'll be offline for a bit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Doesn't it? I do that, running from kitchen to living room to knit a little, especially if it is a project I am really into. Glad I am not the only one. Do I knit to eat or eat to knit?

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Spare moments - does NOT mean while cooking dinner. 'Let me finish this row, then I'll check the stove' does not always work so well for what is on the stove, lol.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ann--think I posted a response to you but on last weeks LP. It was about cast ons. Here is a link of cast on/cast off resources put together here on KP about 2+ yrs ago:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-107776-1.html
> 
> ...


It is a big project...but I have come to love the nuances of cables and I need a few warm things when I go visit my daughter in WA state....I may not do the waist shaping...with work on that as I go...it is top-down seamless construction, so I can change it as I knit...try it on and make adjustments. The pattern is actually very easy to follow with great charts!!! (of course, I had to color them in....)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Cute.


Thanks


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> No beads. Just plain, simple, unadorned, lace beauty!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I had to loop back in my replies to get the pictorial link again. It looks great when you have the correct needle to yarn combination. You cannot see the loops too well if mismatched.


thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> I tried to add a pic ...


What a lovely blue!! What colour beads are you going to use?
What is the fibre? You probably already said but I have forgotten.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, it is beautiful. I love the colour


Agreed!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> I just looked up long tail cast on and found it totally different from the one I do with my thumb ....


Except for the fact that it is something new to learn that you might decide that you prefer, I am sure that your CO is every bit as good. You just need it to be loose so that you can get nice points when you block.
I usually do the CO with a larger needle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I used the tatted cast on for this dishcloth. ..


Interesting, Karen
I remember that you gave us a link to that.
I like the way that the seed stitch fills in the corner.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Jane is big on planning ahead!


Yeah, but unfortunately her plans don't always work out. That 24 hour a day limit is so unfair.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> I just looked up long tail cast on and found it totally different from the one I do with my thumb .This has slowed me down as I must learn this method .Have been having a go and keep putting the yarn in the wrong place but will persevere .Constant learning since joining KP and I thought I knew most things about knitting .


I found this site by accident and learned something new everyday!! I was more of a crocheter and after playing with so many stitch patterns I was quickly becoming a knitter and have loved it ever since... that was 4.5 years ago.. then when the lace party opened up there was even more to learn!  I use my thumb with the longtail cast on.. what one are you using ?? (still learning ) and I love that blue !!! very calming color..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my start - might frog & restart with less stitches, though...
I spent ages doing & redoing the numbers to reduce the 87 stitches. I was torn between lace & fingering so did numbers for both but finally decided to go with the lace weight because I wanted to try this yarn out - & I really like the colour. Turns out, I only reduced it by 10 stitches - hardly worth the fuss - except 10 stitches times X rows will still make a lot less knitting.
I am wondering if it is still a little bigger than I wanted. I am also wondering if I might like it a little denser - or if I will stick with the more lacy look. I swatched with 4 different beads, too. So I am not anxious to lose more time getting this rolling.

I am sticking with my plan to do the patterns that I didn't get to do in 2014, then use some from 2010, but figured that I would start with the 1st section as for the 2010 version. I was very pleased to learn that it was the same as for 2014 - I really like that one.

I probably won't get anything more done for another couple of days because I am leaving for a swim meet this afternoon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Roni. Looking forward to seeing yours in the cotton. That might be an interesting addition to do the rests in a different color. Hope you got a good rest last night.


thanks Caryn I did.. and I am feeling even better... work was grueling because we were so slow.. I was working with a group of 20 somethings and a 17 yo... LOL they are funny... and bring a whole new aspect to work.. I'll be glad when things get back to normal though.. We are closing a few hours earlier this month!! so I will be more rested.. I sure don't want every weekend spent in bed LOL..

Jane I forgot to mention I think you wash cloth is very cute... I wish I had stuck with it.. some of the later months are very cute... thanks for sharing 

Karen that turned out nice.. I don't recall a 'tatted cast on' maybe I should look that one up too!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns wrote: Jane is big on planning ahead!


britgirl said:


> Way ahead of all of us!


You guys are making me blush.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...All encouragement gratefully accepted!


Go, Elizabeth, Go!!
;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The window is not huge. I need it to cover 19" in length and 24" in width - just the lower half of the window. I am making the curtain about 30" in width so it is not flat, but hangs with a few 'ruffles'. No patience required. This will be my 'go to' project when I am fed up with my other projects. Very relaxing because it is an easy pattern and I can see progress quickly. Well, I could see progress quickly with a 30 stitch swatch. 187 stitches might take me a bit longer to see progress.


I am very interested in your curtain... I have 3 large windows I want lace in.. and 2 small ones like yours... Belle's curtain is a large one.. and she designed it herself also.. I am wondering if I was a bit overly ambitious with my thoughts and maybe I'll be doing the small windows first..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Short of taking a picture of them with my camera, I might not be able to do it....


Did you try doing a screen shot (Command+Shift+3) & then cropping it?
I would do something with it but at the moment I am very short on time. Maybe after this next swim meet...


> I am going to making myself a sweater...


Gorgeous, DFL!! It will be glorious in that Posh.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I'll try for a progress pic at the weekend.
> _No pressure, she says as she wipes the sweat from her brow._


And who said that knitting doesn't qualify as a workout?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Spare moments - does NOT mean while cooking dinner. 'Let me finish this row, then I'll check the stove' does not always work so well for what is on the stove, lol.


Yeah - I find that it is even worse if you have something under the broiler.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Ah, but my fierce protector scares those away. :roll:


Yay, Juliet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am still debating whether this would be better as a scarf or as a lace entry.


Do you have another scarf to enter in its place? I know that you have lots that you can put in the lace entry. However, the fact that this one shows several different lace patterns certainly adds to the "lace" criteria.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane I forgot to mention I think you wash cloth is very cute... I wish I had stuck with it.. some of the later months are very cute... thanks for sharing ...


Thank you, Ronie 
They are all still there on her site if you wanted to pick one that you like. So far, March & April are my favourites.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL that is a beautiful sweater and I am sure with your amazing skills you will get it to fit like a glove  and the yarn you chose is so pretty!! I hope Karen can help you with the PDF files... 

Elizabeth your protector is awfully cute  You might want to add some bling to your curtain.. just think what it would look like with the sun shining through .. a few clear sparkles here and there would help with the drape too 

Sue that is beautiful. I'd put it in the scarf section only because I have seen your masterpieces over the year.. your Secret Garden would be a winner for sure!!! for the lace section


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am thinking Alpine or the one we did by Suzanne Haggar as a KAL here earlier in the year.

Both are in Knitpicks Glimmer and sparkly.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Do you have another scarf to enter in its place? I know that you have lots that you can put in the lace entry. However, the fact that this one shows several different lace patterns certainly adds to the "lace" criteria.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Unfortunately it has to have been knit since the last fair.

Sue


Ronie said:


> DFL that is a beautiful sweater and I am sure with your amazing skills you will get it to fit like a glove  and the yarn you chose is so pretty!! I hope Karen can help you with the PDF files...
> 
> Elizabeth your protector is awfully cute  You might want to add some bling to your curtain.. just think what it would look like with the sun shining through .. a few clear sparkles here and there would help with the drape too
> 
> Sue that is beautiful. I'd put it in the scarf section only because I have seen your masterpieces over the year.. your Secret Garden would be a winner for sure!!! for the lace section


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> And who said that knitting doesn't qualify as a workout?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone!! lots of great knitting going on.. beautiful yarns too  I go in late today so I plan on getting day one done and some of my cowl done... I have my DK cowl blocking and will take pictures of it and my horrible entrelac dishcloth  and share soon.. with our weather change the cowl is taking forever to dry.. we are suppose to be back to normal today.. and at 8am we are at 60 degrees so its looking good... we were cold and cloudy all day yesterday.. such a change from record heat earlier in the week.. 

DFL you sweater will be very handy in Washington State.. Pam lives there... its too bad we all couldn't catch up with each other... but these States are quite large and hundreds of miles across.. if you are driving up the coast though please drop me a note and maybe we could still meet up .. I could show you your designs in person .. 

Have a great day everyone.. I need to get scooting...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Unfortunately it has to have been knit since the last fair.
> 
> Sue


Well you have done so many.. has it already been a year?? wow time fly's ... I know you will pick the very best!.. and most likely be a blue ribbon winner too


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Yeah, but unfortunately her plans don't always work out. That 24 hour a day limit is so unfair.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a beautiful start, Jane. I love the colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am thinking Alpine or the one we did by Suzanne Haggar as a KAL here earlier in the year...


I recall both - but you did another Advent scarf last year, too - but I think that you gifted that one...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a beautiful start, Jane. I love the colour.


Thank you, Norma 
I really like the colour as well - the shade showing in the ball of yarn is more true. The knitted piece looks darker.
So far I like working with this yarn & it seems to be giving nice definition. Of course, it splits a bit as everyone warns. However, I am seriously considering getting some more. Such a good price & free shipping...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The shipping does put a downer on things. Some things from the States cost $30 shipping. I didn't go for it :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It is a big project...but I have come to love the nuances of cables and I need a few warm things when I go visit my daughter in WA state....I may not do the waist shaping...with work on that as I go...it is top-down seamless construction, so I can change it as I knit...try it on and make adjustments. The pattern is actually very easy to follow with great charts!!! (of course, I had to color them in....)


That sounds like a good way to do it and, of course, the coloring in of the charts has to be done.  Where in WA state does your daughter live?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The shipping does put a downer on things. Some things from the States cost $30 shipping. I didn't go for it :thumbdown:


S&H is a major deal breaker for me. Some places offer free shipping in the States but the cost for it to get here can be outlandish.
If company A can manage free shipping - or even a very low rate like $1.99, why can't company B?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my start - might frog & restart with less stitches, though...
> I spent ages doing & redoing the numbers to reduce the 87 stitches. I was torn between lace & fingering so did numbers for both but finally decided to go with the lace weight because I wanted to try this yarn out - & I really like the colour. Turns out, I only reduced it by 10 stitches - hardly worth the fuss - except 10 stitches times X rows will still make a lot less knitting.
> I am wondering if it is still a little bigger than I wanted. I am also wondering if I might like it a little denser - or if I will stick with the more lacy look. I swatched with 4 different beads, too. So I am not anxious to lose more time getting this rolling.
> 
> ...


Great start, Jane. I can't wait to get going on mine. My yarn is a similar color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great start, Jane. ...


Thank you, Pam 
Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam
> Looking forward to seeing yours.


Later this week, I promise!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> But, I wanted to show you my next big project.


Oh, my, DFL, that will be gorgeous. Progress pictures please. It will be such a pleasure to watch it grow.

Melanie, love your definition of what 'spare moments' does not mean.  Been there, done that. 

Karen, I think I forgot to comment on your hotpad/dishcloth. Looks great. 

Sue, your entry for the fair looks wonderful. I love the color.  I have no experience in fairs, but it does need to be entered. 

Elizabeth, love your fierce protector. 

Jane, lovely start. I love the color of your yarn also. And I see the beads. 



Ronie said:


> I am very interested in your curtain... I have 3 large windows I want lace in.. and 2 small ones like yours... Belle's curtain is a large one.. and she designed it herself also.. I am wondering if I was a bit overly ambitious with my thoughts and maybe I'll be doing the small windows first..


Perhaps you could join some doilies together with knitting or crocheting in between them, if you didn't want to tackle all that knitting. I have a ton of doilies that I have gotten at garage sales to do something with some day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is such a beautiful,colour, Jane. you have made a great start. What is the yarn? It has a lovely sheen to it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my start - might frog & restart with less stitches, though...
> I spent ages doing & redoing the numbers to reduce the 87 stitches. I was torn between lace & fingering so did numbers for both but finally decided to go with the lace weight because I wanted to try this yarn out - & I really like the colour. Turns out, I only reduced it by 10 stitches - hardly worth the fuss - except 10 stitches times X rows will still make a lot less knitting.
> I am wondering if it is still a little bigger than I wanted. I am also wondering if I might like it a little denser - or if I will stick with the more lacy look. I swatched with 4 different beads, too. So I am not anxious to lose more time getting this rolling.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my start - might frog & restart with less stitches, though...
> I spent ages doing & redoing the numbers to reduce the 87 stitches. I was torn between lace & fingering so did numbers for both but finally decided to go with the lace weight because I wanted to try this yarn out - & I really like the colour. Turns out, I only reduced it by 10 stitches - hardly worth the fuss - except 10 stitches times X rows will still make a lot less knitting.
> I am wondering if it is still a little bigger than I wanted. I am also wondering if I might like it a little denser - or if I will stick with the more lacy look. I swatched with 4 different beads, too. So I am not anxious to lose more time getting this rolling.
> 
> I am sticking with my plan to do the patterns that I didn't get to do in 2014, then use some from 2010, but figured that I would start with the 1st section as for the 2010 version. I was very pleased to learn that it was the same as for 2014 - I really like that one.


umm, I think you lost me somewhere in there, lol  Pretty color and a nice start.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Such a cute dog.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Ah, but my fierce protector scares those away. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> I tried to add a pic but just wouldn't oblige .Will try again.


What a Heavenly Blue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, lovely start. I love the color of your yarn also. And I see the beads....


Thank you, Bev 
You must have a great monitor because I can barely see them when I zoom in & I know where they are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The window is not huge. I need it to cover 19" in length and 24" in width - just the lower half of the window. I am making the curtain about 30" in width so it is not flat, but hangs with a few 'ruffles'. No patience required. This will be my 'go to' project when I am fed up with my other projects. Very relaxing because it is an easy pattern and I can see progress quickly. Well, I could see progress quickly with a 30 stitch swatch. 187 stitches might take me a bit longer to see progress.


I guess we all have different 'go to's' I like to have some gloves (short fingered) that I can pick up, when I need to change tack. I am starting to tire on the red Guernsey- possibly do some housework? Not sure on that one! 7cm up the armhole, but one side only.
I have been given a very large cone of cream wool, approximately 4 ply- thinking I will look for one of the Alice Starmore Aran designs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That is such a beautiful,colour, Jane. you have made a great start. What is the yarn? It has a lovely sheen to it.


Thanks, Sue.
It is yarn that I got from Suntek: Tencel Bamboo Cotton Yarn For Baby.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> umm, I think you lost me somewhere in there, lol  Pretty color and a nice start.


Thank you, Melanie 
Sorry that I got you lost.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... possibly do some housework? ...


Oh my gosh, you must be desperate! Quick CO some gloves!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Dogyarn...sure the fierce protector would be just that if needed ...a sweet dog .
Dragonfly......can you try to load the patterns into i books ? That is what I do on the i Pad .the sweater will be beautiful in that yarn .
Sue ....remembered who britgirl is! That is gorgeous work in a lovely colour .Think my blue is similar so hope it looks as good as yours when knitted .
Where will you be staying in the UK Sue ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is so beautiful, Sue! I think lace entry.


Think so, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my start - might frog & restart with less stitches, though...
> I spent ages doing & redoing the numbers to reduce the 87 stitches. I was torn between lace & fingering so did numbers for both but finally decided to go with the lace weight because I wanted to try this yarn out - & I really like the colour. Turns out, I only reduced it by 10 stitches - hardly worth the fuss - except 10 stitches times X rows will still make a lot less knitting.
> I am wondering if it is still a little bigger than I wanted. I am also wondering if I might like it a little denser - or if I will stick with the more lacy look. I swatched with 4 different beads, too. So I am not anxious to lose more time getting this rolling.
> 
> ...


I really like that deep blue, Jane.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh my gosh, you must be desperate! Quick CO some gloves!


For it to be getting to me, yes things are getting desperate! lol- :wink:  ;-)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jane--Your garden 'penis' is stupendous. The colors remind me of the color hue palettes from nature that i sent a few days ago.
> 
> I just went thru one of those frustrating 'stupid' experiences where I could not figure out why I had 4 extra stitches on a row of only 71 st. Fatigue at nite and stress in the a.m. contributed but finally had to re-engineer the pattern for alignment and reduce stitches where possible. Now back on track and on the way.
> 
> ...


Maybe, there is light at the end of your tunnel, Tanya. Fingers crossed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> This is not the swatch I had intended, but when it got down to size OO needles with the Day 15 pattern, I realized that I would not live long enough to knit the curtain. So, I looked around - now that I have my mind set on knitting this curtain, I _really_ want to knit it - and found another, simpler, lace pattern, English Mesh Lace. It is an all-over ground and I like how my sample came out.
> 
> Edited to add: now that I see them in close-up mode, I don't like them at all. Good thing the real thing looks good or else I would have to find another lace pattern to use and that would take patience. I understand that patience is a virtue, but I am not feeling very virtuous at the moment.
> 
> Here is my sample with cotton thread and another sample with fingering - I'll be doing the cotton, but thought you might be able to see the design better in the fingering:


I really like the cotton. :thumbup: Pretty pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Perhaps you could join some doilies together with knitting or crocheting in between them, if you didn't want to tackle all that knitting. I have a ton of doilies that I have gotten at garage sales to do something with some day.


That's the ultimate plan... I was thinking of something like King Solomon's knot between the doily's... but a nice small knitted one for the two small windows would be fun too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Dogyarn...sure the fierce protector would be just that if needed ...a sweet dog .
> Dragonfly......can you try to load the patterns into i books ? That is what I do on the i Pad .the sweater will be beautiful in that yarn .
> Sue ....remembered who britgirl is! That is gorgeous work in a lovely colour .Think my blue is similar so hope it looks as good as yours when knitted .
> Where will you be staying in the UK Sue ?


See your catching on!!! LOL it takes awhile.. my name is easy because it is the same as my username.. others are more inventive and are a bit harder to remember.. in a few months you will have it all


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like that deep blue, Jane.


It is called Ink - aptly named.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is called Ink - aptly named.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my start - might frog & restart with less stitches, though...


This is beautiful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> dogyarns wrote: Jane is big on planning ahead!
> 
> You guys are making me blush.


Excellent! Blushing helps with blood circulation. We are trying to keep you healthy!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Go, Elizabeth, Go!!
> ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I am very interested in your curtain... I have 3 large windows I want lace in.. and 2 small ones like yours... Belle's curtain is a large one.. and she designed it herself also.. I am wondering if I was a bit overly ambitious with my thoughts and maybe I'll be doing the small windows first..


Doing small first gives the courage to tackle large later.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh my gosh, you must be desperate! Quick CO some gloves!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love the name of your yarn, Jane.

Julie, how wonderful about your cone of cream wool. More guerneys???



Ronie said:


> would be fun too


 :thumbup: That's what it's all about, Ronie.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Elizabeth your protector is awfully cute  You might want to add some bling to your curtain.. just think what it would look like with the sun shining through .. a few clear sparkles here and there would help with the drape too


Great idea, but too late. I don't like putting beads on one-by-one and since I already have the curtain started, it is too late to thread them on. I have other windows to curtain and they would be much better ones to bead. Must keep this curtain thing going now that I seem to be on a roll.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Such a cute dog.
> 
> Sue


Thanks! She thinks she is, too! That's my Juliet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Ah, but my fierce protector scares those away. :roll:


Oh, my, what a ferocious and scary beastie. You're safe now.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess we all have different 'go to's' I like to have some gloves (short fingered) that I can pick up, when I need to change tack.


Yes, my 'go to' projects are my life-savers. They keep me from throwing my design work across the room.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Dogyarn...sure the fierce protector would be just that if needed ...a sweet dog .


Juliet is very sweet...when she's not being a Diva which, unfortunately, is most of the time.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I really like the cotton. :thumbup: Pretty pattern.


Thanks! Finally have the breakdown: I need to knit four repeats a day to finish in this LP. Will see how well I do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> It is a big project...but I have come to love the nuances of cables and I need a few warm things when I go visit my daughter in WA state....I may not do the waist shaping...with work on that as I go...it is top-down seamless construction, so I can change it as I knit...try it on and make adjustments. The pattern is actually very easy to follow with great charts!!! (of course, I had to color them in....)


the cables on the Fortune's Scarf have lace holes in the middle of the cable and smaller cables on the ends which I like the look of. i do enjoy cable as long as I don't have to use a 3rd needle. top down is fun to do altho I did my friend's sweater, a raglan, bottom up due to the miter square bottom. I bet I could re-engineer it for a top down version.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Oh, my, what a ferocious and scary beastie. You're safe now.


You have no idea how secure I feel!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great that you have that worked out. It always helps if you have a daily target. Then, when you reach it, sometimes you say just one more and get ahead of the game,

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Thanks! Finally have the breakdown: I need to knit four repeats a day to finish in this LP. Will see how well I do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> This is beautiful!


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks! Finally have the breakdown: I need to knit four repeats a day to finish in this LP. Will see how well I do.


Go, Elizabeth, Go!
You can do it!
(Waving pompoms)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...and get ahead of the game...


In another lifetime, maybe.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess we all have different 'go to's' I like to have some gloves (short fingered) that I can pick up, when I need to change tack. I am starting to tire on the red Guernsey- possibly do some housework? Not sure on that one! 7cm up the armhole, but one side only.
> I have been given a very large cone of cream wool, approximately 4 ply- thinking I will look for one of the Alice Starmore Aran designs.


 :thumbup: That is a great gift :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Go, Elizabeth, Go!
> You can do it!
> (Waving pompoms)


Cheering coming from the Welsh :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Julie, how wonderful about your cone of cream wool. More guerneys???


Thinking seriously of an Aran jumper. So much the same principle as the Guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Yes, my 'go to' projects are my life-savers. They keep me from throwing my design work across the room.


It does help! Wouldn't want the designing to falter!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I got day 1 done YAY!! Now I need to get ready for work ... I just watered my plants and have tons of tomatoes... I knew the thunderstorms would increase there production ... hopefully when I take pictures of my cowl and other items I will get a picture of the tomatoes and peppers too .. they all need a bit tidying up first...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: That is a great gift :thumbup:


It is a little tinged in places- elderly? sun? not sure how it was stored, I have yet to weigh it- am waiting to empty the cone of red wool, so I can subtract that from my total- it may have to have a shorter sleeve. I reckon the red Guernsey will give me a good idea how far the cream will go- a project for 2017 possibly- my green Guernsey may come first. The Turquoise one MUST come first being a commission.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> There was one posted yesterday in the digest that was very pretty also, Golden Rose
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352380-1.html


I agree, it is lovely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of the day one done with the homespun alpaca. The yarn is fluctuating between a lace weight to probably a sport weight


Looking good. It must be very satisfying to knit up yarn you have spun yourself.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Day 21 pattern. It is another interesting pattern. It would look better pinned out. I don't know where Kristin came up with these patterns. Most of them I have never seen before.
> 
> Sue


Another lovely pattern.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> I tried to add a pic but just wouldn't oblige .Will try again.


Beautiful yarn. love the colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> I just looked up long tail cast on and found it totally different from the one I do with my thumb .This has slowed me down as I must learn this method .Have been having a go and keep putting the yarn in the wrong place but will persevere .Constant learning since joining KP and I thought I knew most things about knitting .


I can do both but still prefer the thumb method. I haven't noticed any great advantage to long tail.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I can do both but still prefer the thumb method. I haven't noticed any great advantage to long tail.


Which thumb method do you use? There are 2: one very simple that always seems loose to me, and one that is very similar to a long tail c.o.

I've got to say, my confusion level is way too high. Have lost track of what yarns are being used and by whom. Got it that Sue is chosing a lace item for the county fair and that Elizabeth has chosen a cotton thread for her curtain. Big picture stuff only. Glad everyone is so busy with their yarn and knitting, tho. Always a great thing to happen.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

About to hit the road - something to tide you over while I'm gone...

free until August 20 with code adventure 
The Hills Less Travelled by Meagheen Ryan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-hills-less-travelled

Ascalon by Christelle Nihoul
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ascalon

Avalanche Leaf Yoke Pullover by Lillian May
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/406/Issue406.php


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Bookmarked the Avalanche Leaf Yoke. Thanks, Jane!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> About to hit the road - something to tide you over while I'm gone...
> 
> free until August 20 with code adventure
> The Hills Less Travelled by Meagheen Ryan
> ...


Both are great patterns and have them saved. The sweater looks like it would feel as comfy as a sweatshirt and nothing is better than that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> - possibly do some housework? Not sure on that one!


_ picking self up from floor after fainting and removing dust bunnies from clothing and hair _

Say it ain't so. Surely there is *something* you can do besides that.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

annweb said:


> Dogyarn...sure the fierce protector would be just that if needed ...a sweet dog .
> Dragonfly......can you try to load the patterns into i books ? That is what I do on the i Pad .the sweater will be beautiful in that yarn .
> Sue ....remembered who britgirl is! That is gorgeous work in a lovely colour .Think my blue is similar so hope it looks as good as yours when knitted .
> Where will you be staying in the UK Sue ?


I can do that .... no problem, but what I am trying to do is to transfer just the charts to a single document. I think Karen is working on it for us now....I have an iMac and these documents are not written in my format...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I already had the second one in my library.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> About to hit the road - something to tide you over while I'm gone...
> 
> free until August 20 with code adventure
> The Hills Less Travelled by Meagheen Ryan
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Great that you have that worked out. It always helps if you have a daily target. Then, when you reach it, sometimes you say just one more and get ahead of the game,
> 
> Sue


Or you stay up until 3am finishing the prior day's quota, lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I will be spending a week in the northeast, near Durham, then four days just outside London in Buckinghamshire with my cousin and three days in London with a friend.

Sue


annweb said:


> Sue ....remembered who britgirl is! That is gorgeous work in a lovely colour .Think my blue is similar so hope it looks as good as yours when knitted .
> Where will you be staying in the UK Sue ?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Been there, done that, but then pay the price the next day!

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Or you stay up until 3am finishing the prior day's quota, lol.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Go, Elizabeth, Go!
> You can do it!
> (Waving pompoms)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Cheering coming from the Welsh :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does help! Wouldn't want the designing to falter!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> _ picking self up from floor after fainting and removing dust bunnies from clothing and hair _
> 
> Say it ain't so. Surely there is *something* you can do besides that.


I've carried on knitting the Guernsey- and finally spoken to Cousin Jean- she was literally just back from holiday- the initials will go on the front, so that is the side I am working now- we will make a decision later as to whether it is a Polo neck or something else.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Taking a breather at work just to thank all for the words of support for my co-worker. So far no improvement, no protocol set for treatment yet,and she has lost of function below her waist due to damage in her 5th cervical vertebrae from one of her cancer tumors. I hope that things can turn a corner for her.

The three of us left at office are treading water not moving enough through at this point. At least the sun is shining, winds are calm, and does not look like rain today.

DH was hit by a 15 year old driver that may not have insurance yesterday. parents of 15 year old insurance expired 4 days ago, so hopefully they will get that paid so their coverage takes care of our pickup. No one in our vehicle was hurt - passenger in 15 year old's car (his girlfriend) was taken by ambulance to hospital. 

So hopefully my mind can be calm enough to at least put on a row tonight. Happy knitting to all.

Will check you all out soon!! have not read anything on this thread yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Jane. I already had the second one in my library.


It looked familiar to me but I didn't find it in my files. I have been reorganizing them but I am not sure if my system is the best.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Or you stay up until 3am finishing the prior day's quota, lol.


That is more like my reality.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've carried on knitting the Guernsey- and finally spoken to Cousin Jean- she was literally just back from holiday- the initials will go on the front, so that is the side I am working now- we will make a decision later as to whether it is a Polo neck or something else.


I am pleased you have spoken to her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...So hopefully my mind can be calm enough to at least put on a row tonight. l...


I hope the knitting helps you cope with these troubles, Jan.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan, what a tough time. Prayers for your co worker. I do hope the insurance is sorted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am pleased you have spoken to her.


They had been 10 days on Uist- one of the outer Hebrides- where her older brother lives, the islands are very close to sea level, and at times his croft has been completely flooded.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> DH was hit by a 15 year old driver that may not have insurance yesterday. parents of 15 year old insurance expired 4 days ago, so hopefully they will get that paid so their coverage takes care of our pickup. No one in our vehicle was hurt - passenger in 15 year old's car (his girlfriend) was taken by ambulance to hospital.


Glad most are ok. Down here 15 year olds cannot drive alone as they have only a learner's permit and must have an adult licensed driver with them, and no passengers (other than the adult safety driver). We do have a huge problem with lack of insurance in this area though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Down here 15 year olds cannot drive alone as they have only a learner's permit and must have an adult licensed driver with them, and no passengers (other than the adult safety driver)...


The age limit is 16 here with those same restrictions.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your coworkers. Will keep her in my prayers. Hope that insurance issue gets straightened out.

Hopefully you will get a chance to knit and relax a little.

Suequote=jangmb]Taking a breather at work just to thank all for the words of support for my co-worker. So far no improvement, no protocol set for treatment yet,and she has lost of function below her waist due to damage in her 5th cervical vertebrae from one of her cancer tumors. I hope that things can turn a corner for her.

The three of us left at office are treading water not moving enough through at this point. At least the sun is shining, winds are calm, and does not look like rain today.

DH was hit by a 15 year old driver that may not have insurance yesterday. parents of 15 year old insurance expired 4 days ago, so hopefully they will get that paid so their coverage takes care of our pickup. No one in our vehicle was hurt - passenger in 15 year old's car (his girlfriend) was taken by ambulance to hospital.

So hopefully my mind can be calm enough to at least put on a row tonight. Happy knitting to all.

Will check you all out soon!! have not read anything on this thread yet.[/quote]


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jan, so glad no one was hurt in DH's truck. Hope the insurance gets sorted out.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I used the tatted cast on for this dishcloth. Started in on one of the cable-owls and have just worked to just before a design row. Those with high-speed connection have my permission to post a copy to the correct parade.


Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks! I am hoping that I can stick with this and get the curtain finished - or at least enough done to keep me moving forward - in this two weeks. I have been in my house 17 years and the same silly blind is still in that window. I really want this lace curtain there instead. All encouragement gratefully accepted!


Then go for it, Elizabeth. Stop dilly dallying and just do it.  (Does that count as encouragement?)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, I want you all to know that try as I might, I cannot get these advent charts to convert to a pages document on my iMac...I am so sorry...I will keep trying, but I don't have much hope. Short of taking a picture of them with my camera, I might not be able to do it....
> 
> But, I wanted to show you my next big project. I am going to making myself a sweater...here is the link:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-down-raglan
> ...


Oh yes. That will be a stunner. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Spare moments - does NOT mean while cooking dinner. 'Let me finish this row, then I'll check the stove' does not always work so well for what is on the stove, lol.


 :lol: Now how did you find that out? And how many of the rest of us also made that discovery?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> But never can tell about those bears in the woods (LOL).


 :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Ah, but my fierce protector scares those away. :roll:


Terrifying.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tonight is my Knitting Guild meeting. At this one we turn in our entries for the county fair which begins in about 10 days. I have picked out ones for three categories, scarf, shawl and lace. I am entering my last year's Advent calendar. I am still debating whether this would be better as a scarf or as a lace entry.
> 
> Sue


It is lovely in either category - and that is soo unhelpful - sorry.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tonight is my Knitting Guild meeting. At this one we turn in our entries for the county fair which begins in about 10 days. I have picked out ones for three categories, scarf, shawl and lace. I am entering my last year's Advent calendar. I am still debating whether this would be better as a scarf or as a lace entry.
> 
> Sue


Sorry - double post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Terrifying.


She might be if in full attack mode!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yeah, but unfortunately her plans don't always work out. That 24 hour a day limit is so unfair.


And so is that needing to sleep thing.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a free stash buster shawl.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/transition-stash-buster-shawl

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a free stash buster shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/transition-stash-buster-shawl
> 
> Sue


Thanks ,Sue- could work with some of my one or two skein colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my start - might frog & restart with less stitches, though...
> I spent ages doing & redoing the numbers to reduce the 87 stitches. I was torn between lace & fingering so did numbers for both but finally decided to go with the lace weight because I wanted to try this yarn out - & I really like the colour. Turns out, I only reduced it by 10 stitches - hardly worth the fuss - except 10 stitches times X rows will still make a lot less knitting.
> I am wondering if it is still a little bigger than I wanted. I am also wondering if I might like it a little denser - or if I will stick with the more lacy look. I swatched with 4 different beads, too. So I am not anxious to lose more time getting this rolling.
> 
> ...


looks lovely - I always prefer to err on the generous side. Lovely yarn


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> the cables on the Fortune's Scarf have lace holes in the middle of the cable and smaller cables on the ends which I like the look of. i do enjoy cable as long as I don't have to use a 3rd needle. top down is fun to do altho I did my friend's sweater, a raglan, bottom up due to the miter square bottom. I bet I could re-engineer it for a top down version.


I bet you could too. Go, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Which thumb method do you use? There are 2: one very simple that always seems loose to me, and one that is very similar to a long tail c.o.
> 
> I've got to say, my confusion level is way too high. Have lost track of what yarns are being used and by whom. Got it that Sue is chosing a lace item for the county fair and that Elizabeth has chosen a cotton thread for her curtain. Big picture stuff only. Glad everyone is so busy with their yarn and knitting, tho. Always a great thing to happen.


I think mine must be simple - wrap yarn around thumb counter clockwise, insert needle as if to knit, use other strand to complete the stitch - very fast and I find easy to adjust tension.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I will be spending a week in the northeast, near Durham, then four days just outside London in Buckinghamshire with my cousin and three days in London with a friend.
> 
> Sue


Enjoy. It is time we went back to the Northeast - I loved our one and only holiday up there. Durham itself was so interesting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Taking a breather at work just to thank all for the words of support for my co-worker. So far no improvement, no protocol set for treatment yet,and she has lost of function below her waist due to damage in her 5th cervical vertebrae from one of her cancer tumors. I hope that things can turn a corner for her.
> 
> The three of us left at office are treading water not moving enough through at this point. At least the sun is shining, winds are calm, and does not look like rain today.
> 
> ...


15? That is so young to be driving. So glad your DH wasn't hurt.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She might be if in full attack mode!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Picture of Ben, my DGS, as we skyped tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Bev
> You must have a great monitor because I can barely see them when I zoom in & I know where they are.


I could see them, too (though barely).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> See your catching on!!! LOL it takes awhile.. my name is easy because it is the same as my username.. others are more inventive and are a bit harder to remember.. in a few months you will have it all


Mine is easy, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DFL, that sweater is gorgeous and will be so nice with your Posh yarn. Lovely color.

Melanie, the variable density of the yarn doesn't seem to affect my tension. It just seems to add more texture than usual .

Lots of good definitions for what spare time is  

Tanya, thanks for your nice comments on my start. I am doing nupps now and they are a bit wacky with the different thicknesses.

Elizabeth, I don't think Juliette could scare anyone. Just too cute.

Sue your advent scarf is definately a good choice for the lace entry to the fair. A definite winner. 

Jane, good start. I hope you don't frog. Both the yarn and beads look great to me! Very pretty color.

Julie, I think I never commented on your great buy of the silk(I think it was) and now you have some new cream wool too. No time for housework with all that! Glad you heard from your cousin and decided where her initials will go. Sounds like you are making good progress on it.

Thank you Linda. There is something very satisfiying about knitting what I have spun. I really would love to do more. But when I am spinning I am not knitting, so I just need that " more time " thing.

Jan, so sorry to hear about your coworker friend. My prayers go,out to her and hugs to you. Hope things get straightened out with the insurance so that you can get your car repaired! Glad your dh was not hurt. Hope the girlfriend is ok. 

Bev, cute picture of your grandson! That is neat the way you caught him on the computer screen!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks! I am hoping that I can stick with this and get the curtain finished - or at least enough done to keep me moving forward - in this two weeks. I have been in my house 17 years and the same silly blind is still in that window. I really want this lace curtain there instead. All encouragement gratefully accepted!


You've got it! 187 stitches really isn't that much when you think about how many stitches a shawl can end up with. You can do this!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, I want you all to know that try as I might, I cannot get these advent charts to convert to a pages document on my iMac...I am so sorry...I will keep trying, but I don't have much hope. Short of taking a picture of them with my camera, I might not be able to do it....
> 
> But, I wanted to show you my next big project. I am going to making myself a sweater...here is the link:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-down-raglan
> ...


That is going to be sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> About to hit the road - something to tide you over while I'm gone...
> 
> free until August 20 with code adventure
> The Hills Less Travelled by Meagheen Ryan
> ...


Thank you, Jane! Have fun at your meet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a free stash buster shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/transition-stash-buster-shawl
> 
> Sue


this is great. have been looking for a worsted wt large shawl to get a sense of the yardage and some ideas. this is a definite save with a star.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Taking a breather at work just to thank all for the words of support for my co-worker. So far no improvement, no protocol set for treatment yet,and she has lost of function below her waist due to damage in her 5th cervical vertebrae from one of her cancer tumors. I hope that things can turn a corner for her.
> 
> The three of us left at office are treading water not moving enough through at this point. At least the sun is shining, winds are calm, and does not look like rain today.
> 
> ...


What a day, Jan. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> ...
> Julie, I think I never commented on your great buy of the silk(I think it was) and now you have some new cream wool too. No time for housework with all that! Glad you heard from your cousin and decided where her initials will go. Sounds like you are making good progress on it.
> ...


It is called Silk- but is 53% wool so will be quite warm, I am always looking for yarns for cowls and gloves- The cream is a real bonus- so much of it on the cone- I am getting to a point again with the Guernsey, where I will record it. Always good to talk with Cousin Jean- we are good friends, although we've met only twice as adults.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> The age limit is 16 here with those same restrictions.


It is 16 here also, unless they have a farm permit, but that has restrictions also. I hope they get things worked out. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Always good to talk with Cousin Jean- we are good friends, although we've met only twice as adults.


How special for you, Julie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think mine must be simple - wrap yarn around thumb counter clockwise, insert needle as if to knit, use other strand to complete the stitch - very fast and I find easy to adjust tension.


Your method sounds like the one that is more like the long tail. I never do that one altho I did take the time to try it out and it did seem very doable. thanx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I bet you could too. Go, Tanya.


I actually think it would be easier to do it top down as you dont have to incorporate the sleeves and have all that weight hanging while working the body. The miter square panel could be attached with a 3 st bind off or the miter squares could be started using Iris Schrierer's modular technique which is different than the center decrease miter square. Hmmm, so many possibilities.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> How special for you, Julie.


And it was all possible because of the generosity of Cousin Andy, who had a lot of Airpoints that he traded in for me, including my 5 day trip to Germany.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> About to hit the road - something to tide you over while I'm gone...
> 
> free until August 20 with code adventure
> The Hills Less Travelled by Meagheen Ryan
> ...


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jan, what a tough time. Prayers for your co worker. I do hope the insurance is sorted.


And from me, too, Jan.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The age limit is 16 here with those same restrictions.


It's the same here in Washington state.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a free stash buster shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/transition-stash-buster-shawl
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Picture of Ben, my DGS, as we skyped tonight.


What a great looking guy!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad most are ok. Down here 15 year olds cannot drive alone as they have only a learner's permit and must have an adult licensed driver with them, and no passengers (other than the adult safety driver). We do have a huge problem with lack of insurance in this area though.


15 year olds can't legally drive alone either so he is in rather deep. It turns out , well the story I heard was that he took the keys while his dad was taking a nap. So that is either true or a story to keep his parents out of trouble. Don't know about his insurance yet though.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I took a break from the editing...and did a quick re-edit and save to PDF. I hope this meets SOME of the requirements you were hoping for.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> 15 year olds can't legally drive alone either so he is in rather deep. It turns out , well the story I heard was that he took the keys while his dad was taking a nap. So that is either true or a story to keep his parents out of trouble. Don't know about his insurance yet though.


Jan, i am sorry to hear about the accident and I do hope everything works out for you with this. What a day. You need a glass of wine now. Will say more prayers for your coworker and for you too!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Picture of Ben, my DGS, as we skyped tonight.


What a little sweetheart! That is special.

My aunt is turning 95 around Sept. 1st and her DGS (who is at least in his 40s) is having a surprise party for her on August 29. I think I will knit a quick worsted weight scarf for her. This is the pattern I am thinking of using. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-little-bit-bohemian


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks a really nice pattern. I have saved it. I am sure your aunt will love it.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> What a little sweetheart! That is special.
> 
> My aunt is turning 95 around Sept. 1st and her DGS (who is at least in his 40s) is having a surprise party for her on August 29. I think I will knit a quick worsted weight scarf for her. This is the pattern I am thinking of using.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-little-bit-bohemian


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Taking a breather at work just to thank all for the words of support for my co-worker. So far no improvement, no protocol set for treatment yet,and she has lost of function below her waist due to damage in her 5th cervical vertebrae from one of her cancer tumors. I hope that things can turn a corner for her.
> 
> The three of us left at office are treading water not moving enough through at this point. At least the sun is shining, winds are calm, and does not look like rain today.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh Jan! it has been a terribly rough spell.. I am glad that no one in your car was hurt and pray that the girlfriend will recover very well... I am sure that young driver has been shaken up pretty bad too.. I hope there was a grace period for their insurance and that they can repair your truck


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cute grandson Bev!! I love the dimples


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris that is a real nice scarf.. it will look very smart and could keep her shoulders warm too 

Sue I like that shawl... it was already in my library  thanks for bringing it up... my library is growing so much that I have lost track of most of whats in there!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is a free stash buster shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/transition-stash-buster-shawl
> 
> Sue


I liked this very much. A very neat design :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Picture of Ben, my DGS, as we skyped tonight.


That is a great photo! He looks full of the zest for life :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I took a break from the editing...and did a quick re-edit and save to PDF. I hope this meets SOME of the requirements you were hoping for.


What a lot of work! Thank you so much. I have it all saved now :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, what a pretty pattern. I have saved it and I am sure your Aunt will love it :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope those involved in the crash are recovering .
Young Ben is lovely and appears very happy to be talking to you.
Shawl for aunty is neat .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Picture of Ben, my DGS, as we skyped tonight.


How lovely to be able to do that even if you can't see them in person. He has one of those lovely cheeky faces.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I actually think it would be easier to do it top down as you dont have to incorporate the sleeves and have all that weight hanging while working the body. The miter square panel could be attached with a 3 st bind off or the miter squares could be started using Iris Schrierer's modular technique which is different than the center decrease miter square. Hmmm, so many possibilities.


And isn't that the fun of it? - the possibilities, I mean. Provided you don't dither like me. It takes me ages to decide what I actually want to do.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> What a little sweetheart! That is special.
> 
> My aunt is turning 95 around Sept. 1st and her DGS (who is at least in his 40s) is having a surprise party for her on August 29. I think I will knit a quick worsted weight scarf for her. This is the pattern I am thinking of using.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-little-bit-bohemian


That is nice. Looks warm and cosy. Would you choose a good bright colour?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> What a great looking guy!


Thanks, Pam, and Caryn.  I think so too.

Yes, Chris, his dad has those dimples too. Love that shawlette.

Yes, Norma, he is quite zestful.  Last night we skyped under blankets part of the time.  And I took pictures to email him so he could see them.

Thanks, Linda and Ann. It really is great to at least be in his life once a week and see him growing. Now when they come down or we go visit, he knows who I am. 

Karen, what a lot of work you have done for us. Thank you. It will be downloaded soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I find Skype a real blessing, too. It kept a good relationship going with DS :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I took a break from the editing...and did a quick re-edit and save to PDF. I hope this meets SOME of the requirements you were hoping for.


Thanks so very much.....you truly have techy skills!!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

please answer a few questions regarding beads .
What size is used most frequently ? 
Best place in the UK to order from.
Good makes to consider .
I used a 1 mm hook and a size 6 bead but it wouldn't go through so now continue to knit Day 2 minus the bead !


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just worked out a way of getting the stitch through the size 6 so the scarf will have beads but it will be time consuming and they may be a bit small .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Either 6 or 8s. I tend to use size 6 primarily. I use the dental floss method for putting on the beads. I tried with the crochet hook, but founfpd I either snagged the yarn or my finger. I recently bought a Fleegle Beader for inserting the beads,but haven't tried it yet. I have to take the time to watch a video re its use. Hopefully one of the UK gals can suggest a place to buy there.

Sue


annweb said:


> please answer a few questions regarding beads .
> What size is used most frequently ?
> 
> Good makes to consider .
> I used a 1 mm hook and a size 6 bead but it wouldn't go through so now continue to knit Day 2 minus the bead !


 :mrgreen: :? :? :?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Either 6 or 8s. I tend to use size 6 primarily. I use the dental floss method for putting on the beads. I tried with the crochet hook, but founfpd I either snagged the yarn or my finger. I recently bought a Fleegle Beader for inserting the beads,but haven't tried it yet. I have to take the time to watch a video re its use. Hopefully one of the UK gals can suggest a place to buy there.
> 
> Sue
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning all... I hope today is a great one for everyone  I am up way to early but have to be at work by 7am... at least I will get off early too  I will chat with you all later on today!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Have a good day, Ronie :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Annweb, floss method here too, but my beads have tiny holes so crochet hooks are not an option. I use a length of mono-filament (fishing or beading) line: hook one end in the yarn loop, fold the line up and slide a bead down over the the open end (two strands through bead) and then over the yarn loop. Lots of videos on the floss method. I did buy the small Fleegle beader but it has not arrived yet. ||| drums fingers impatiently on desktop |||

A bit happy with myself today. I was having issues with a row in my Simply Moonwalk - the counts were not right. I had the correct number of stitches but the next pattern row had too few stitches in the repeat. After scrolling through 24 pages of posts in German (I don't speak German) looking for something that might resemble '87' (the problem row) and not finding anything I stared at my knitting for a while and just tried something similar to the prior row, and voila! It seems to be working. Yea! We shall see if subsequent rows are ok or not but at least I am making progress and it still looks like the intended pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for doing this Karen. Saved and Much appreciated!

Chris, that is a good choice and pretty scarf for your aunt. I also saved it to my library. 

Ann, I don't think I can be much help with the beads here. I do use both 6 and 8 sizes, but have just gotten them from a local bead store and they were labeled seed beads. I use a US size 12 crochet hook, but don't know what that is in mm's. Glad you were able to add some now. I always find it slow going , but they do add a nice touch.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Annweb, floss method here too, but my beads have tiny holes so crochet hooks are not an option. I use a length of mono-filament (fishing or beading) line: hook one end in the yarn loop, fold the line up and slide a bead down over the the open end (two strands through bead) and then over the yarn loop. Lots of videos on the floss method. I did buy the small Fleegle beader but it has not arrived yet. ||| drums fingers impatiently on desktop |||
> 
> A bit happy with myself today. I was having issues with a row in my Simply Moonwalk - the counts were not right. I had the correct number of stitches but the next pattern row had too few stitches in the repeat. After scrolling through 24 pages of posts in German (I don't speak German) looking for something that might resemble '87' (the problem row) and not finding anything I stared at my knitting for a while and just tried something similar to the prior row, and voila! It seems to be working. Yea! We shall see if subsequent rows are ok or not but at least I am making progress and it still looks like the intended pattern.


Happy for you Melanie so satisfying when you can get things to work without too much hassle!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is called Silk- but is 53% wool so will be quite warm, I am always looking for yarns for cowls and gloves- The cream is a real bonus- so much of it on the cone- I am getting to a point again with the Guernsey, where I will record it. Always good to talk with Cousin Jean- we are good friends, although we've met only twice as adults.


That is so wonderful that you keep in touch and are good friends. I have only recently gotten back in touch with some of my cousins, who I was really close with as a child, but only through FaceBook.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, the solution to your problem is pure creation :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just took a nice walk with my GD. This is what we saw.

tried to get the turtle walking but he was too fast for me. I'm not sure what this flower is..
Sue


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Picture of Ben, my DGS, as we skyped tonight.


Thanks for sharing your pic with us. Looks like he was enjoying his conversation with his very special GM.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> please answer a few questions regarding beads .
> What size is used most frequently ?
> Best place in the UK to order from.
> Good makes to consider .
> I used a 1 mm hook and a size 6 bead but it wouldn't go through so now continue to knit Day 2 minus the bead !


I use either size 6 or 8 beads and 0.6mm hook. I have ordered from Spellbound Beads (Lichfield) and Charisma.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Taking a breather at work just to thank all for the words of support for my co-worker. So far no improvement, no protocol set for treatment yet,and she has lost of function below her waist due to damage in her 5th cervical vertebrae from one of her cancer tumors. I hope that things can turn a corner for her.
> 
> The three of us left at office are treading water not moving enough through at this point. At least the sun is shining, winds are calm, and does not look like rain today.
> 
> ...


Sending support for your co-worker; and for you!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of free patterns.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triplicity

and

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-hole-story

Sue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Taking a breather at work just to thank all for the words of support for my co-worker. So far no improvement.
> 
> DH was hit by a 15 year old driver that may not have insurance yesterday. parents of 15 year old insurance expired 4 days ago, so hopefully they will get that paid so their coverage takes care of our pickup. No one in our vehicle was hurt - passenger in 15 year old's car (his girlfriend) was taken by ambulance to hospital.


Positive thoughts to your co-worker. Hope all turns out well with the insurance so your car can be repaired. Also hope the young lady was not seriously injured. What a day! Hope it gets better!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Then go for it, Elizabeth. Stop dilly dallying and just do it.  (Does that count as encouragement?)


Actually, getting kicked in the behind works well for me! Thanks!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

DFL, what is the yarn used for the shawl in your avatar?
It is gorgeous!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of free patterns.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triplicity
> 
> ...


I like both of those, Sue. Thank you, saved them both.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Actually, getting kicked in the behind works well for me! Thanks!


You are welcome.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos, Sue. Love the turtle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I like both of those, Sue. Thank you, saved them both.


....as I did :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your pictures. Those turtles can move faster than you think they can.  I think the plant is a jewelweed plant. They usually grow around poison ivy and are an antidote to the poison.

http://altnature.com/jewelweed.htm


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. That plant was in a field of "weeds". Now I will know to be careful if I see those around and figure maybe poison ivy is there too.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your pictures. Those turtles can move faster than you think they can.  I think the plant is a jewelweed plant. They usually grow around poison ivy and are an antidote to the poison.
> 
> http://altnature.com/jewelweed.htm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Annweb, floss method here too, but my beads have tiny holes so crochet hooks are not an option. I use a length of mono-filament (fishing or beading) line: hook one end in the yarn loop, fold the line up and slide a bead down over the the open end (two strands through bead) and then over the yarn loop. Lots of videos on the floss method. I did buy the small Fleegle beader but it has not arrived yet. ||| drums fingers impatiently on desktop |||
> 
> A bit happy with myself today. I was having issues with a row in my Simply Moonwalk - the counts were not right. I had the correct number of stitches but the next pattern row had too few stitches in the repeat. After scrolling through 24 pages of posts in German (I don't speak German) looking for something that might resemble '87' (the problem row) and not finding anything I stared at my knitting for a while and just tried something similar to the prior row, and voila! It seems to be working. Yea! We shall see if subsequent rows are ok or not but at least I am making progress and it still looks like the intended pattern.


Golly Melanie! hunting 24 pages in German- good on you! and hoping the pattern continues right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is so wonderful that you keep in touch and are good friends. I have only recently gotten back in touch with some of my cousins, who I was really close with as a child, but only through FaceBook.


We were very lucky as children- had some wonderful times together as cousins- and some fantastic Ceilidhs at Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just took a nice walk with my GD. This is what we saw.
> 
> tried to get the turtle walking but he was too fast for me. I'm not sure what this flower is..
> Sue


It is great to see the world through the eyes of a child.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

She is 15 now. But we are pretty close. She has come to spend a week with us for about the last ten years. Here is what she made in a matter of minutes with 3 lots of yarn we bought this morning. This is Red Heart Sashay, ruffled scarf yarn. I think they are called chain loop scarves.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It is great to see the world through the eyes of a child.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are very pretty, Sue. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> She is 15 now. But we are pretty close. She has come to spend a week with us for about the last ten years. Here us what she made in a matter of minutes with 3 lots of yarn we bought this morning. This is Red Heart Sashay, ruffled scarf yarn. I think they are called chain loop scarves.
> 
> Sue


Sorry Sue- did not take on board her age- Nice that she is interested in fabric/yarn projects. My DGD is 12 and a 1/2 now- I hope to see her for the first time since 2012 next year- July.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is great, Julie. I am sure you are looking forward to that. I am sure she will have "grown up a little" since you last saw her.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Sue- did not take on board her age- Nice that she is interested in fabric/yarn projects. My DGD is 12 and a 1/2 now- I hope to see her for the first time since 2012 next year- July.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is great, Julie. I am sure you are looking forward to that. I am sure she will have "grown up a little" sine you last saw her.
> 
> Sue


I will be able to afford only a couple of days- at most three- because I will have to stay in a motel, and board Ringo, plus as you would know early teen years are rather unpredictable- I hope to have some quality time, none-the-less! Hopefully it will be easier with DGS at 6 and a half.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> That is nice. Looks warm and cosy. Would you choose a good bright colour?


Yes, I should have a nice rusty gold that I think would be perfect. Will try to get a pic of the yarn tonight


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The red Guernsey as it is at the moment.

I am 11 1/2 cm's on from the split for front and back- bit of undoing as I master the 'wrong' side rows!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> She is 15 now. But we are pretty close. She has come to spend a week with us for about the last ten years. Here is what she made in a matter of minutes with 3 lots of yarn we bought this morning. This is Red Heart Sashay, ruffled scarf yarn. I think they are called chain loop scarves.
> 
> Sue


Cool. So that must just be like a crochet chain that you make with your fingers. Very nice colors. Every time I see those ruffle scarf yarns I want to stop and look and then force myself to keep walking because I am not going to wear one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of free patterns.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triplicity
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sue. And those are great photos.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> She is 15 now. But we are pretty close. She has come to spend a week with us for about the last ten years. Here is what she made in a matter of minutes with 3 lots of yarn we bought this morning. This is Red Heart Sashay, ruffled scarf yarn. I think they are called chain loop scarves.
> 
> Sue


Those are lovely, Sue! Good for her!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The red Guernsey as it is at the moment.
> 
> I am 11 1/2 cm's on from the split for front and back- bit of undoing as I master the 'wrong' side rows!


Julie- that is looking so great! Good progress.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is Day 22. I very nearly added beads to this one, but decided not to as I will definitely be doing beads instead of nupps on Day 23, and didn't want to overload with beads at this end.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> She is 15 now. But we are pretty close. She has come to spend a week with us for about the last ten years. Here is what she made in a matter of minutes with 3 lots of yarn we bought this morning. This is Red Heart Sashay, ruffled scarf yarn. I think they are called chain loop scarves.
> 
> Sue


Clever girl.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The red Guernsey as it is at the moment.
> 
> I am 11 1/2 cm's on from the split for front and back- bit of undoing as I master the 'wrong' side rows!


Looking great, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Day 22. I very nearly added beads to this one, but decided not to as I will definitely be doing beads instead of nupps on Day 23, and didn't want to overload with beads at this end.
> 
> Sue


Lovely.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it was all possible because of the generosity of Cousin Andy, who had a lot of Airpoints that he traded in for me, including my 5 day trip to Germany.


Awe!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ann, I don't think I can be much help with the beads here. I do use both 6 and 8 sizes, but have just gotten them from a local bead store and they were labeled seed beads. I use a US size 12 crochet hook, but don't know what that is in mm's. Glad you were able to add some now. I always find it slow going , but they do add a nice touch.


I use 6/0 and 8/0 seed beads also. I really like the TOHO ones. I just got a package of Miayuki (sp?). I can't believe how big the holes are in the 8/0 beads!

My crochet hook is also a US size 12. It just happens to say it is also 1 MM in size. This works great for most of the more inexpensive Czech beads that I have.

The crochet hook is my first choice, but I have used the flosser method also.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your DGD is very talented. They are very pretty scarves.

Julie, your guerney is looking great!! I bet you are looking forward to the time with your DGD.

Sue, another lovely day.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, your DGD is very talented. They are very pretty scarves.
> 
> Julie, your guerney is looking great!! I bet you are looking forward to the time with your DGD.
> 
> Sue, another lovely day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

What a wonderful time on Skype with your grandson, Bev!

Way to push through the problem solving, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Julie- that is looking so great! Good progress.


Thanks!
I am taking a bit of a break- a little head-achey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Day 22. I very nearly added beads to this one, but decided not to as I will definitely be doing beads instead of nupps on Day 23, and didn't want to overload with beads at this end.
> 
> Sue


looks good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looking great, Julie.


Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, your DGD is very talented. They are very pretty scarves.
> 
> Julie, your guerney is looking great!! I bet you are looking forward to the time with your DGD.
> 
> Sue, another lovely day.


Thank you, Bev!
I will be making sure I buy a ticket that will have travel Insurance- in case of bad weather! I am looking forward to seeing both GK's!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bev!
> I will be making sure I buy a ticket that will have travel Insurance- in case of bad weather! I am looking forward to seeing both GK's!


I can only imagine! Have a great time!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Day 22. I very nearly added beads to this one, but decided not to as I will definitely be doing beads instead of nupps on Day 23, and didn't want to overload with beads at this end.
> 
> Sue


Another pretty one!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Everyone has lovely projects....I have cast on for my sweater...will be very busy for the rest of August...having grandchildren come to visit for 2 weeks....wish me luck that I can keep up with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I can only imagine! Have a great time!!!


Nearly a year to wait, though, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Everyone has lovely projects....I have cast on for my sweater...will be very busy for the rest of August...having grandchildren come to visit for 2 weeks....wish me luck that I can keep up with them.


I wish you lots of fun and joy together.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nearly a year to wait, though, Toni!


An eternity in the life of a child. :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> An eternity in the life of a child. :?


Bit that way for Grand Mothers too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I wish you lots of fun and joy together.


So do I, DFL!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bev!
> I will be making sure I buy a ticket that will have travel Insurance- in case of bad weather! I am looking forward to seeing both GK's!


Good idea Julie. Bet you're counting down the months and days and hours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Good idea Julie. Bet you're counting down the months and days and hours!


You betcha!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I took a break from the editing...and did a quick re-edit and save to PDF. I hope this meets SOME of the requirements you were hoping for.


Thank you so much, Karen, for doing this!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

DFL, have a great time with your grandkids. 

Sue and Julie, your projects are looking good as always. 

Here is the yarn that I will be using. It's Perfection by Kraemer yarns. 30% wool and 70% acrylic so it is washable for Aunt Tilly. 
And maybe a pic from my sister's.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> DFL, have a great time with your grandkids.
> 
> Sue and Julie, your projects are looking good as always.
> 
> ...


Pretty yarn, Chris. So nice to help the turtle get across the road safely!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit that way for Grand Mothers too!


Oh, I am sure!!

DFL, have fun with your GKs.

Yes, Toni, it is fun to skype. Sometimes we just both play crash bang with the cars and just vocalize-not many words. 

Pretty yarn, Chris. The backyard looks very nice also.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies about beads .Thanks to buying
too much of everything I found a box of floss so managed to use it for the beads .I have never frogged a piece of knitting so much as I have this but I am now in the section doing the nupps which I had not worked before and seem to be doing better .Just kept leaving yo's out and silly things like that .I had envisaged being much further on by now .
My autistic Grandson is visiting while his parents attend a wedding .There will be some challenges but on the whole he copes well due to being highly intelligent .....not bragging just explaining how he is able to cope with such a diagnosis .
Your scarf is looking good Sue .Wonder if I will get that far before too long .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW Sue you are full of wonderful pictures.. I love the turtle and flowwers... your granddaughters cowls are ave very cool... and I love that she just whipped them out real fast ... and this day of stitches is just as nice as the others... I wonder if you could show us the days again.. it would help us find the ones we would love to do  "Pretty Please " I am afraid I am way too tired to scroll through all the pages from the last few partys


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thanks for the replies about beads .Thanks to buying
> too much of everything I found a box of floss so managed to use it for the beads .I have never frogged a piece of knitting so much as I have this but I am now in the section doing the nupps which I had not worked before and seem to be doing better .Just kept leaving yo's out and silly things like that .I had envisaged being much further on by now .
> My autistic Grandson is visiting while his parents attend a wedding .There will be some challenges but on the whole he copes well due to being highly intelligent .....not bragging just explaining how he is able to cope with such a diagnosis .
> Your scarf is looking good Sue .Wonder if I will get that far before too long .


I have always felt that children with difficulties are precious gifts... they over come them and are very happy.. your lucky to be able to spend time with him... I am sure he is very intelligent.. most children with Asperger's and autism are very smart..

did I post wrong.. I thought Sue had a turtle.. I am beat and my brain is not working right... hubby is taking me out for pizza and beer... luckily I don't have to be back to work until 11am... I plan on getting lots of rest tonight


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> DFL, have a great time with your grandkids.
> 
> Sue and Julie, your projects are looking good as always.
> 
> ...


I love the yarn, bug and turtle  plus the container garden.. I have no eye for any of this... I hope that when my daughter gets here between all of us we can make mine look this pretty!! LOL


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just took a nice walk with my GD. This is what we saw.
> 
> tried to get the turtle walking but he was too fast for me. I'm not sure what this flower is..
> Sue


Cute turtle Sue. I have some of that wildflower growing here in NC too. I just saw that Bev knew what it was. That is good to know!

Love your gd's scarves that she made so quickly. They are just a perfect accessory for her- clever girl! And I sure she is encouraged for a creativity by her grannie


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We were very lucky as children- had some wonderful times together as cousins- and some fantastic Ceilidhs at Christmas.


Had to google the word Ceilidh. It seems like they are dances? From some of the pictures it looks like they might be like square dances here. Bet it was a good time and good memories.

Love how your guernsey is coming. Good to take a break though if you are getting headachy.

It is always wonderful to get to see the grandkids. I hope it all goes smoothly for you when the the time rolls around!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Day 22. I very nearly added beads to this one, but decided not to as I will definitely be doing beads instead of nupps on Day 23, and didn't want to overload with beads at this end.
> 
> Sue


That one is so pretty too! I can see why you like to do these! It almost doesn't matter which ones to pick. I think they all seem to go together and each one is lovely!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Everyone has lovely projects....I have cast on for my sweater...will be very busy for the rest of August...having grandchildren come to visit for 2 weeks....wish me luck that I can keep up with them.


Enjoy your time with the grand kids. I'm sure you will keep up with them and keep them busy too! Have fun watching your sweater grow too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is the yarn that I will be using. It's Perfection by Kraemer yarns. 30% wool and 70% acrylic so it is washable for Aunt Tilly.
> And maybe a pic from my sister's.


Nice yarn Chris- great color for that scarf your Aunt's birthday. 
Your sister has a nice yard- sweet turtle you helped too!

I saw this butterfly today that also had that iridescent blue color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> DFL, have a great time with your grandkids.
> 
> Sue and Julie, your projects are looking good as always.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bev- tried to put a thumb up, but it wants to go at the end!!!!!!



eshlemania said:


> Oh, I am sure!!
> 
> DFL, have fun with your GKs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Had to google the word Ceilidh. It seems like they are dances? From some of the pictures it looks like they might be like square dances here. Bet it was a good time and good memories.
> 
> Love how your guernsey is coming. Good to take a break though if you are getting headachy.
> 
> It is always wonderful to get to see the grandkids. I hope it all goes smoothly for you when the the time rolls around!


 :thumbup: I was aware as I wrote it, it might cause some lack of understanding, but it is the best word for the mid-winter celebrations we had. Need to get on with some other tasks, but thanks, as well, Caryn!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thanks for the replies about beads .Thanks to buying
> too much of everything I found a box of floss so managed to use it for the beads .I have never frogged a piece of knitting so much as I have this but I am now in the section doing the nupps which I had not worked before and seem to be doing better .Just kept leaving yo's out and silly things like that .I had envisaged being much further on by now .
> My autistic Grandson is visiting while his parents attend a wedding .There will be some challenges but on the whole he copes well due to being highly intelligent .....not bragging just explaining how he is able to cope with such a diagnosis .
> Your scarf is looking good Sue .Wonder if I will get that far before too long .


Nupps can be a challenge. But the more you do them the easier they get. Sounds like you are making good progress. 
Enjoy the time with your grandson. Bet he will keep you busy too. I was a teacher for children with autism and I always enjoyed their interesting perspective on so many things. Does he have a special interest?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice yarn Chris- great color for that scarf your Aunt's birthday.
> Your sister has a nice yard- sweet turtle you helped too!
> 
> I saw this butterfly today that also had that iridescent blue color.


How lovely- we see only the orange Monarch, or the white Cabbage Butterflies!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice yarn Chris- great color for that scarf your Aunt's birthday.
> Your sister has a nice yard- sweet turtle you helped too!
> 
> I saw this butterfly today that also had that iridescent blue color.


That is a beautiful butterfly, Caryn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn that is stunning... You have me remembering when I was a child that I had a butterfly collection.. I googled butterfly's and your's didn't show up.. maybe you have captured a rare species 


We don't see a lot of butterfly's anymore.. Maybe when we plant out apple trees on the side yard we can plant some flowers that attract butterfly's


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Ronie, will see if I can get all the pics together here. This is as far as I have got. I am busy with Day 23 now. Then will pick a couple of favourites from the first scarf and then finish off with Day 24. Sorry I haven't been pinning out all the patterns from this second scarf, but I think the pics give an idea of what they look like. Numbered from bottom up.
Sue


Ronie said:


> WOW Sue you are full of wonderful pictures.. I love the turtle and flowwers... your granddaughters cowls are ave very cool... and I love that she just whipped them out real fast ... and this day of stitches is just as nice as the others... I wonder if you could show us the days again.. it would help us find the ones we would love to do  "Pretty Please " I am afraid I am way too tired to scroll through all the pages from the last few partys


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thanks for the replies about beads .Thanks to buying
> too much of everything I found a box of floss so managed to use it for the beads .I have never frogged a piece of knitting so much as I have this but I am now in the section doing the nupps which I had not worked before and seem to be doing better .Just kept leaving yo's out and silly things like that .I had envisaged being much further on by now .
> My autistic Grandson is visiting while his parents attend a wedding .There will be some challenges but on the whole he copes well due to being highly intelligent .....not bragging just explaining how he is able to cope with such a diagnosis .
> Your scarf is looking good Sue .Wonder if I will get that far before too long .


Anne I meant to tell you before to not worry about the Nupps.. if you miss picking up a YO you can correct it when blocking.. you just need a needle and yarn..  they fix very easily and look just as great as your perfect ones... DFL had us doing Nupps soon after our basic lace workshops.. they are a great way to add depth and dimension to your knitting .. also they get a whole lot easier with practice


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I see that the your turtle was not as fast as the Sue's turtle Chris  Pretty cheeky bug, lol.

Lots of great patterns in your scarf Sue, and the colors are great. And nice to see the GD is knitting 

The guernsey is looking good Julie. So much content in the pattern.

Woo Hoo! My Fleegle beader arrived today. And I love it! My beads fit!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I see that the your turtle was not as fast as the Sue's turtle Chris  Pretty cheeky bug, lol.
> 
> Lots of great patterns in your scarf Sue, and the colors are great. And nice to see the GD is knitting
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie! Most of the motifs have a meaning!
That is great you have your beader, and that the beads fit.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the photos of the stitches again, Sue. I is good to see them. 

I love the bugs, turtles, flowers, and yarn. Thanks for sharing!

Enjoy the Fleegle beader!!!

I need to get out and water my poor garden and pick some apples for pie making tomorrow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was hoping someone could identify that flower. There was a lot of it growing in the field next to where we were walking. I wonder if that meant a lot of poison ivy there too. Thank goodness we stayed on the path.

So far I haven't been able to get get much interested in knitting, although she likes what I knit.

Sue


sisu said:


> Cute turtle Sue. I have some of that wildflower growing here in NC too. I just saw that Bev knew what it was. That is good to know!
> 
> Love your gd's scarves that she made so quickly. They are just a perfect accessory for her- clever girl! And I sure she is encouraged for a creativity by her grannie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the yarn with the bug. Adds a little something to the yarn. So we both encountered turtles today. I was really hoping to see bunnies, but none at all. We did see two deer running across the road in front of us whilst driving this evening. Fortunately they were not too close, and made it safely across.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> DFL, have a great time with your grandkids.
> 
> Sue and Julie, your projects are looking good as always.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Yes, I do enjoy knitting all these patterns. I am really curious as to where Kristin found all of them. I am thinking maybe in a Japanese stitch dictionary. I know I would love to have one of those.

Sue


sisu said:


> That one is so pretty too! I can see why you like to do these! It almost doesn't matter which ones to pick. I think they all seem to go together and each one is lovely!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Nice yarn Chris- great color for that scarf your Aunt's birthday.
> Your sister has a nice yard- sweet turtle you helped too!
> 
> I saw this butterfly today that also had that iridescent blue color.


Caryn, I was able to find out that this is a Red-spotted Purple butterfly. When you google butterfly pictures there are so many it is hard to determine which is the one you want. 
If you want to attract butterflies the butterfly bush works really good for that. And they are attractive. Also Monarda and milkweed.

I can't help but pick up a turtle I see crossing the road. Some people don't have good distance vision and would never realize that it was a turtle in the road. A couple months ago I helped a snapping turtle across the road. I had to run with him because they really do start snapping at you and wiggling all his feet trying to get away.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Has anyone seen Monster pants? Most of the patterns are toddler, a few up to 4 years old and I saw one adult pattern. My neighbor asked for a pair for a friend's 3c year old daughter.

Here are some I found on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=monster pants

Some are cute. The patterns I downloaded don't give many details but i'm going to try it. Looks like anything goes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just some summary comments here as the day was long and the Mac computer freezing. Hope it is not crashing with all my patterns on it. 

Sue--that flower is Jewel Weed. The PI may be growing in the general vicinity; not just near the Jewel Weed. Their flowers are very delicate on that plant. It grows jungle like in my garden but the roots are shallow and it pulls our easily. The stems are hollow and juicy. If you pick a thicker stem and break it open, the inner layer cn be rubbed on itchy skin for a cooling relief effect.

Your turtle is great.

So is yours Chris.
Like your yarn for your aunt's scarf. Are you close to Kraemer's warehouse? That would be a nice thing.

Melanie-- I appreciate how frustrating it was dealing with that stitch count, but figuring out a solution is the high of creativity in knitting. Congrats to you.

The bead chatter was interesting. Hope the fleegle beader works well for those who are new owners of one. I am sure you will let us know how you like it.

Sue--those Advent patterns are great. Will have to make sure I save them all.
Still picking away at my lace scarf and trying not to get too aggravated with its slow going Feeling like I should be making several items instead of just this one slow piece.

Camera still has not shown up and am really frustrated with not finding it. Had the CO inspection this a.m. and it went sort of okay. Guy now wants another permit retroactive for the heater. What this means is another fee for the Village. Bluch! Won't hear until next week whem people return from vacation. Hope it doesn't hold up my final payments as I am pretty desperate for it. But did get to my rental today with a potter from the craft fair. She was such a good worker--weed whacked the back yard and did all the clean up in the front of the house. She took payment mainly with pair of alpaca blend mitts she liked last year. She is a really good worker and it was a joy working with her. Big difference working with a responsible adult!

All the family stuff going on with young people. Nice for everyone. Summer such a good time for those visits. Skype is great when you can get it to work.

Garden is almost looking like a garden. All the dry weather has let me get a bit ahead with weeding but so many of the plants took a big hit from the drought conditions and the suffocation by weeds. Very sorry summer but there will be a bit of produce Garlics came out but are mainly tiny. But the about half the shallots have a decent size. The Kale is tall enough that the samll critter is not eating it anymore so there will be some of it. But the cabbages which usually are huge are so small this year.. Etc, etc. I really count on having enough to freeze for the year so it is a real concern if there isn't enough production.

Well. time to stretch out and empty the brain of all this worry. Have a good nite all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, beautiful picture of the butterfly. 

Sue, thanks for the pictures of the different patterns.

Had the afternoon off and worked on the entrelac. I am having trouble finding what I want to use to get the look I want. It was frustrating. I did knit some sweater this evening-just a wee bit. A couple more inches then I do the ribbing and bind off. Then come the sleeves. Then did some puzzling.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Hi Ronie, will see if I can get all the pics together here. This is as far as I have got. I am busy with Day 23 now. Then will pick a couple of favourites from the first scarf and then finish off with Day 24. Sorry I haven't been pinning out all the patterns from this second scarf, but I think the pics give an idea of what they look like. Numbered from bottom up.
> Sue


Sue - that is so helpful to see pictures of each of the patterns! Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! My Fleegle beader arrived today. And I love it! My beads fit!!


That's great to hear that about your Fleegle beader, Melanie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a beautiful butterfly, Caryn. That is such a great pic. Thank you for sharing.

Sue


sisu said:


> Nice yarn Chris- great color for that scarf your Aunt's birthday.
> Your sister has a nice yard- sweet turtle you helped too!
> 
> I saw this butterfly today that also had that iridescent blue color.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is pattern for Day 23. Now I am going to knit some favourites from my first shawl, Days 14, 8,4 and maybe 3, before finishing off with Day 24.

Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just posted a recent survey about Windows 10...turns out there is a more advanced version of the Snipping Tool...you're able to adjust the "shutter" timing. At least that is ONE concern I don't have to fuss over losing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is pattern for Day 23. Now I am going to knit some favourites from my first shawl, Days 14, 8,4 and maybe 3, before finishing off with Day 24.
> 
> Sue


That looks good, Sue.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Grandson likes building the motorised Lego and is fanatical about the computer making short animated clips with his Lego .
Thanks for the advice about nupps .They are a bit awkward .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

There are some great pictures here. Sue your scarfs are gorgeous. The butterfly is lovely. I thought the bug was giving a hint as to contrast to the wonderful orange yarn&#128522;
I haven,t had alerts so forgive me for missing anyone. I will keep up!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, yes I do live close to Kraemers warehouse. They have their own store there and they have daytime classes in which the women can work on whatever they wish but the employee is there to answer any questions and assist with any difficulties. They also have a couple of bins of rejects from the mills, mostly priced at $3.00 a skein. They would be short skeins or ones that may have lots of knots or didn't wind up properly. The better quality wools are going to be more than that. I'm due for a trip there so I can pick up a few more skeins for Tricia for all her charity work.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Has anyone seen Monster pants? Most of the patterns are toddler, a few up to 4 years old and I saw one adult pattern. My neighbor asked for a pair for a friend's 3c year old daughter.
> 
> Here are some I found on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=monster pants
> 
> Some are cute. The patterns I downloaded don't give many details but i'm going to try it. Looks like anything goes.


I have seen those on Ravelry but can't remember what I was searching for when I saw them. You know how some things pop into the search that have nothing to do with what you are looking for. Like in this case maybe the word monster would be in the name of a yarn so those items also fall in? they are too cute for the little tykes. Have fun with that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--forgot to tel you how wonderful that butterfly photo was. We are losing our butterfly population like crazy so hardly see any these past several years. I get a black one but not with such beautiful coloring as yours.

Chris--so nice of you to buy yarn for Tricia's charity work. And such a great resource to have Kraemer's near by. Sounds almost like they work as a LYS with a knitting group and helpful assistance. I do like many of their patterns and did one a couple of years back. Talked with them by phone and they were very friendly and gave permission to sell any work from their patterns which was good to know.

Have seen those monster pants but not in such an adorable modeling of it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This was sent thry Knitter's Review and thought you would like to see the little video on Shetland Isles knitting. It is a promo, but there there some wonderful scenes and pics of knitting to enjoy:

http://pubslush.com/project/7016/


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

It was the first time I had seen a butterfly like that too. Chris, thanks for finding the name of it! I guess it is a common one here in western NC. I do have that butterfly bush growing on the property.

Sue, your work is so beautiful. Thanks for all the pictures together of the patterns.

Have fun with your fleegle header Melanie. Sounds like it was a good buy!

Lucky you, Toni, to have apples already ripe for Apple pie!

Oh Tricia, those monster pants are so cute. You'll have to share pictures of your progress with your version!

Bev, great progress on your sweater. Sorry about the frustration with the entrelac though.

Ann, sounds like your gs has a great skill. Does he bring his legos with him when he comes to visit?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> This was sent thry Knitter's Review and thought you would like to see the little video on Shetland Isles knitting. It is a promo, but there there some wonderful scenes and pics of knitting to enjoy:
> 
> http://pubslush.com/project/7016/


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This was sent thry Knitter's Review and thought you would like to see the little video on Shetland Isles knitting. It is a promo, but there there some wonderful scenes and pics of knitting to enjoy:
> 
> http://pubslush.com/project/7016/


Beautiful! Very impressive knitting there and scenery as well. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Lucky you, Toni, to have apples already ripe for Apple pie!


They are so early this year! We do usually start our pie making until the middle of August, but the apples started falling in the 3rd week of July already.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> They are so early this year! We do usually start our pie making until the middle of August, but the apples started falling in the 3rd week of July
> 
> I was going to comment, too, on the early timing of your apples. What varieties do you grow?
> 
> I have 2 trees: one an old Rome and a Liberty. Neither has been pruned in years. The Rome hasn't had apples in many years now. It is just a great tree to sit under in the heat of the summer. Funny how this year both trees are covered with apples. They are small due to lack of pruning but they are there. I think the winter was so wet that it seems to have given the trees some extra life.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fankle-shawl Here's is a token freebe with cables and lace.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > They are so early this year! We do usually start our pie making until the middle of August, but the apples started falling in the 3rd week of July
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

There was another notice posted in Knitter's Review today for those who want a knitting get away. This Fall in Canandaiga, NY (Finger Lakes Region) there is a weekend retreat in November. If I can muster the funds, would love to attend. Here is the link. And people might want to subscribe to the newsletter. It is short and sweet with good information on the knitting world

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_event.asp?article=/retreat.asp


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> The Beacon tree is the latest one to be affected by the Blackwalnut. It is still producing, but looks really tough. It makes a soft, pink apple and beautiful apple sauce! The Harvest tree produces a larger apple and is farther away from where the walnut tree was. Even our Harleson tree is ahead of schedule. We have not had any frosts, but the apples are red and dropping from that tree also. Other people that I have talked to have commented about how different things are earlier than most years - acorns dropping and geese gathering, etc. It could be a doosey of a winter.


Not looking forward to another harsh winter.

Are yo saying the early ripening and other signs mentioned are due to an early winter approaching?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Everyone has lovely projects....I have cast on for my sweater...will be very busy for the rest of August...having grandchildren come to visit for 2 weeks....wish me luck that I can keep up with them.


Good luck. Returning our 5 year old to his parents today. I'm going to miss him but boy do my ears need a rest!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit that way for Grand Mothers too!


 :thumbup: :-(


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice yarn Chris- great color for that scarf your Aunt's birthday.
> Your sister has a nice yard- sweet turtle you helped too!
> 
> I saw this butterfly today that also had that iridescent blue color.


That is a beautiful butterfly. Do you know what it is?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fankle-shawl Here's is a token freebe with cables and lace.


Nice, warm pattern that looks like a quick work up. Saved/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> The Beacon tree is the latest one to be affected by the Blackwalnut. It is still producing, but looks really tough. It makes a soft, pink apple and beautiful apple sauce! The Harvest tree produces a larger apple and is farther away from where the walnut tree was. Even our Harleson tree is ahead of schedule. We have not had any frosts, but the apples are red and dropping from that tree also. Other people that I have talked to have commented about how different things are earlier than most years - acorns dropping and geese gathering, etc. It could be a doosey of a winter.


I have heard that Black Walnuts can affect other plants. They are pretty potent.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> They are so early this year! We do usually start our pie making until the middle of August, but the apples started falling in the 3rd week of July already.


Ooh, fresh apple pies! I am coming to your house. I'll bring the traveling shawl as a trade.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Has anyone seen Monster pants? Most of the patterns are toddler, a few up to 4 years old and I saw one adult pattern. My neighbor asked for a pair for a friend's 3c year old daughter.
> 
> Here are some I found on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=monster pants
> 
> Some are cute. The patterns I downloaded don't give many details but i'm going to try it. Looks like anything goes.


I did some for my grandson when he was coming up to a year old - they are very easy to do and fun to personalise. I just used left overs for the ones I did.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Sue!!! that really helped... the only problem is I love them all!!! ... I can see why you would make more than one of these .. I didn't get any knitting done yesterday.. hubby and I drove up at the same time and we just got busy with errands and dinner.. I was to tired to even watch tv last night.. I hope to get day 2 done today.. it is great to have a visual all in one place for the stitch patterns.. 

Toni I haven't made homemade apple pie from fresh picked apples in years. brings back wonderful memories..  I use to can the fresh sliced apples so we could have pie all year long... but the grands loved them so much not many made it to the pie LOL...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fankle-shawl Here's is a token freebe with cables and lace.


Thanks, Toni! Saved to my library.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> There are some great pictures here. Sue your scarfs are gorgeous. The butterfly is lovely. I thought the bug was giving a hint as to contrast to the wonderful orange yarn😊
> I haven,t had alerts so forgive me for missing anyone. I will keep up!!


I have realized that if we come in and read and not leave a comment then we won't get the next notification! now isn't that sad.. since we are suppose to get them all.. its just a glitch that I am glad I figured out... so if you all see my post with just a smiley face you'll know why


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Good luck. Returning our 5 year old to his parents today. I'm going to miss him but boy do my ears need a rest!


I bet you've had a wonderful time with him. I remember all those many years ago when my DS was a little guy and talked non-stop! Enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> The Beacon tree is the latest one to be affected by the Blackwalnut. It is still producing, but looks really tough. It makes a soft, pink apple and beautiful apple sauce! The Harvest tree produces a larger apple and is farther away from where the walnut tree was. Even our Harleson tree is ahead of schedule. We have not had any frosts, but the apples are red and dropping from that tree also. Other people that I have talked to have commented about how different things are earlier than most years - acorns dropping and geese gathering, etc. It could be a doosey of a winter.


Do Blackwalnut trees affect the apple tree's??? we had a few on the ranch.. I loved how large they were and such great shade tree's.. those were very well established.. but they were not in the orchard.. but very close.. just on the other side of the fence.. and down the trail a bit more towards the river.. the pear tree was between the two and didn't produce well.. I had always thought it was because it had been hit by lightning and the trunk was hollow!! I was always amazed that it was a live and gave a beautiful show of blossoms every year...

I have the shawl pattern added to my library.. I love the idea of cables and lace.. 

Thanks for the video Tanya.. it was very nice and she seems like a very sweet lady.. I loved seeing all the projects.. fronts and backs..  I'm glad you were able to sort out your garden.. I am sorry it has not produced enough for freezing..  I hope you can find a farmers market to get your produce for a good price.. it is what we have to do now since we don't have a great growing season.. and then we can.. or freeze.. we really need a freezer for the shop so we could stock up.. but hubby is dragging his feet.. maybe we can pick one up soon and start preparing for the winter.. We need a good wet one here in the west and you in the east need a break!!! its going on years now that you all have had harsh winters...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I bet you've had a wonderful time with him. I remember all those many years ago when my DS was a little guy and talked non-stop! Enjoy the peace and quiet.


I will, Pam thank you but I think I'm going to feel a rather lost without my little shadow.
He is very happy to see his parents but doesn't want us to go home so we are staying a couple of days. What he really wants is for all of us to live in the same house. Just the same city would be nice and I know a lot of you are thinking it would be nice if your grands were just in the same country.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia I have not seen them in person but I have seen the patterns.. they are cute! I hope you will find a pattern you like and will share with us.. I think they are a lot like the dead fish hat!! the colors are up to you as long as the face looks like a monster


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

sisu said:


> Nice yarn Chris- great color for that scarf your Aunt's birthday.
> Your sister has a nice yard- sweet turtle you helped too!
> 
> I saw this butterfly today that also had that iridescent blue color.


It is a red-spotted purple it isn't a Swallowtail because it doesn't have the long tail Latin name is _Limenitis arthemis_. Simply gorgeous!!!

I love butterflies also,

Dragonflylace


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have realized that if we come in and read and not leave a comment then we won't get the next notification! now isn't that sad.. since we are suppose to get them all.. its just a glitch that I am glad I figured out... so if you all see my post with just a smiley face you'll know why


I haven't gotten a notice of a message in well over a year from KP and I tried to figure it out but no luck. That part of this system is messy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Do Blackwalnut trees affect the apple tree's??? we had a few on the ranch.. I loved how large they were and such great shade tree's.. those were very well established.. but they were not in the orchard.. but very close.. just on the other side of the fence.. and down the trail a bit more towards the river.. the pear tree was between the two and didn't produce well.. I had always thought it was because it had been hit by lightning and the trunk was hollow!! I was always amazed that it was a live and gave a beautiful show of blossoms every year...
> 
> I have the shawl pattern added to my library.. I love the idea of cables and lace..
> 
> Thanks for the video Tanya.. it was very nice and she seems like a very sweet lady.. I loved seeing all the projects.. fronts and backs..  I'm glad you were able to sort out your garden.. I am sorry it has not produced enough for freezing..  I hope you can find a farmers market to get your produce for a good price.. it is what we have to do now since we don't have a great growing season.. and then we can.. or freeze.. we really need a freezer for the shop so we could stock up.. but hubby is dragging his feet.. maybe we can pick one up soon and start preparing for the winter.. We need a good wet one here in the west and you in the east need a break!!! its going on years now that you all have had harsh winters...


Winters always seem harsh, just some more so than others. Last year was especially harsh.

I bought one of the those cheap freezers for last year because there was so much food to freeze. It fits into my bathroom and was able to purchase an extended warranty that covered the loss of $300 of food. So far it is working okay.

Garden not straightened out yet, but getting better. At least you can see what is planted now and the squash plants seem to be perking up. Hopefully will have some. And maybe if I can get enough compost around the tomatoes they will begin to produce. Hoping to get some Fall crops in like lettuce and cabbage and beets.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Winters always seem harsh, just some more so than others. Last year was especially harsh.
> 
> I bought one of the those cheap freezers for last year because there was so much food to freeze. It fits into my bathroom and was able to purchase an extended warranty that covered the loss of $300 of food. So far it is working okay.
> 
> Garden not straightened out yet, but getting better. At least you can see what is planted now and the squash plants seem to be perking up. Hopefully will have some. And maybe if I can get enough compost around the tomatoes they will begin to produce. Hoping to get some Fall crops in like lettuce and cabbage and beets.


I was wondering about a used freezer.. but yours sounds like it is small enough to fit in a small space and the extended warranty sounds great too.. we have learned over the years to pay the extra for those warranty's.. they have saved us a lot of money..  We can get a small chest freezer for $160 that has an energy saver star!! I think most all appliances do these day..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I was wondering about a used freezer.. but yours sounds like it is small enough to fit in a small space and the extended warranty sounds great too.. we have learned over the years to pay the extra for those warranty's.. they have saved us a lot of money..  We can get a small chest freezer for $160 that has an energy saver star!! I think most all appliances do these day..


That is what I bought--a small chest freezer and the bathroom was the only place I could put it. But it works and it was about the price you mention. There are a few on the market. Go online to read reviews. Sorry I cannot recall the name of the one I bought. I think it was thru Lowe's.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

HI, everyone - back from the meet & still a bit strung out. Behind too many pages to be able to respond to everyone since we are in the home stretch for preparing for the Championship meet. I have all kinds of problems surfacing that need to be resolved ASAP.
However, I do love that blue butterfly - totally stunning!
Also, Ann, when I was in France, I ordered beads from http://www.crystals-and-ice.co.uk
They cost a little bit more than I pay here - but delivery was really quick 3-4 days.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A couple of patterns that I came across this morning...

Fern Lace Scarf By Kara Shallenberg
http://kayray.org/2008/05/26/leftover-laceweight-fern-lace-scarf/

I have a lot of her designs already but I didn't have this one so I figure that the translation was only recently added.
Vergissmeinnicht by Sue Berg
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vergissmeinnicht

Beginner's Wedding Shawl by Nina Stein
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beginners-wedding-shawl


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I did some for my grandson when he was coming up to a year old - they are very easy to do and fun to personalise. I just used left overs for the ones I did.


That is what I am doing. So far plum, yellow, and pink. The pink looks like a dusty or country pink but the label says pink. Hope I am getting the size about right. Just couldn't wait to get measurements before starting. :lol: Do you duplicate stitch the eyes? Looks like the legs are made long enough to allow for growth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I will, Pam thank you but I think I'm going to feel a rather lost without my little shadow.
> He is very happy to see his parents but doesn't want us to go home so we are staying a couple of days. What he really wants is for all of us to live in the same house. Just the same city would be nice and I know a lot of you are thinking it would be nice if your grands were just in the same country.


Same island would be better!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Someone said they tried to add a thumbs up but it kept going to the end of the message. Try typing the code instead with : on each side.
Thumbup would be thumpup with a colon before and after :thumbup:
lol would be the same.
Try these "", :lol: :wink: to get them where you want when adding them after the message is typed. oops, lol and wink
Want to see what to type, click on the symbol and see what text is inserted.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, yes I do live close to Kraemers warehouse. They have their own store there and they have daytime classes in which the women can work on whatever they wish but the employee is there to answer any questions and assist with any difficulties. They also have a couple of bins of rejects from the mills, mostly priced at $3.00 a skein. They would be short skeins or ones that may have lots of knots or didn't wind up properly. The better quality wools are going to be more than that. I'm due for a trip there so I can pick up a few more skeins for Tricia for all her charity work.


The intent is to help with your stash, so you have room for more yarn and get rid of yarn you have lost a desire to work with. I do appreciate it. I may get to see and use yarns I would not see otherwise.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, fresh apple pies!


I have 2 apple trees and one pear. Nothing on them. I didn't even see them bloom this year. Last year there were blooms then a frost got the tiny apples.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I haven't gotten a notice of a message in well over a year from KP and I tried to figure it out but no luck. That part of this system is messy.


If you accidentally flagged a KP message as spam, messages stop for three months then you have to request to be reinstated. On my email the delete button is by the spam button so it is easy to hit the wrong on and it took me a while to learn how to undo it. Then so many spam messages come in it is hard to find the message to undo.

The companies that send out all these ads just make me not want to do business with them. At least once marked spam they do not flood my email.

Click on my profile above and scroll down to notifications. If there is no check mark in the box try adding one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, thank you for the Lacy Fern pattern. That is exactly what I am looking for for the entrelac. Once I get my variety picked out, then I will just repeat till it is as long as I want it. 

This apple and walnut tree thing. I may have planted my walnut trees to close to my apple trees. How far apart is considered 'safe?'


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Our apples aren't ready yet. It looks an average year but we have pears this year and we didn't, last. Does the walnut tree affect the apples?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Good luck. Returning our 5 year old to his parents today. I'm going to miss him but boy do my ears need a rest!


I bet!😀


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I have realized that if we come in and read and not leave a comment then we won't get the next notification! now isn't that sad.. since we are suppose to get them all.. its just a glitch that I am glad I figured out... so if you all see my post with just a smiley face you'll know why


Thanks for that. I hadn't realised that. I might have done that but I do try to post. I will make sure I leave a sign😈


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I haven't gotten a notice of a message in well over a year from KP and I tried to figure it out but no luck. That part of this system is messy.


The trouble was I had been get them and they suddenly stopped. It took me awhile to realise.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That is what I am doing. So far plum, yellow, and pink. The pink looks like a dusty or country pink but the label says pink. Hope I am getting the size about right. Just couldn't wait to get measurements before starting. :lol: Do you duplicate stitch the eyes? Looks like the legs are made long enough to allow for growth.


You can go online and check for standard children's sizing.

I have also gone into stores with a tape measure to check dimensions on clothing items.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> HI, everyone - back from the meet & still a bit strung out. Behind too many pages to be able to respond to everyone since we are in the home stretch for preparing for the Championship meet. I have all kinds of problems surfacing that need to be resolved ASAP.
> However, I do love that blue butterfly - totally stunning!
> Also, Ann, when I was in France, I ordered beads from http://www.crystals-and-ice.co.uk
> They cost a little bit more than I pay here - but delivery was really quick 3-4 days.


Glad you are home! I had not heard of this site. They have Muyuki which I haven't seen in good quantities. They are my old county so I will give them a try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> If you accidentally flagged a KP message as spam, messages stop for three months then you have to request to be reinstated. On my email the delete button is by the spam button so it is easy to hit the wrong on and it took me a while to learn how to undo it. Then so many spam messages come in it is hard to find the message to undo.
> 
> The companies that send out all these ads just make me not want to do business with them. At least once marked spam they do not flood my email.
> 
> Click on my profile above and scroll down to notifications. If there is no check mark in the box try adding one.


Thanx Tricia. Added the check in My Profile. Now will see if that works.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have 2 apple trees and one pear. Nothing on them. I didn't even see them bloom this year. Last year there were blooms then a frost got the tiny apples.


For 2 or 3 years the apple orchards were losing at least half their crop to early warm ups followed by frosts. My favorite organic apple farmer shut down and went into catering on the farm. It was a big loss from my point of view. He had the very best apples.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay fruit growers, my interest was piqued:

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/1000/1148.html

here is an excerpt from the article for your question Bev---

The roots of Black Walnut (Juglans ***** L.) and Butternut (Juglans cinerea L.) produce a substance known as juglone (5-hydroxy-alphanapthaquinone). Persian (English or Carpathian) walnut trees are sometimes grafted onto black walnut rootstocks. Many plants such as tomato, potato, blackberry, blueberry, azalea, mountain laurel, rhododendron, red pine and apple may be injured or killed within one to two months of growth within the root zone of these trees. The toxic zone from a mature tree occurs on average in a 50 to 60 foot radius from the trunk, but can be up to 80 feet. The area affected extends outward each year as a tree enlarges. Young trees two to eight feet high can have a root diameter twice the height of the top of the tree, with susceptible plants dead within the root zone and dying at the margins.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that was very interesting. I learn something every day here. Thank you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I finished off my Cynara last night/this morning at about 4:30.
I won't get a chance to block it until tomorrow, though. So here is the blob - had to use the flash because otherwise it just looks like a black mass.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that was very interesting. I learn something every day here. Thank you!


Me, too. And adding to this article is the fact that we have a homeopathic remedy from Juglan which is used for invasive roots, if I recall correctly. I have some of the remedy in my medicine cabinet but cannot recall exactly why I bought it. My homeopathic program was lost on my computer so no easy research on this right now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is nice and quiet here right now. My GKs have gone out to lunch with their other grandmother. They will be back in another hour or two and my DHs nephew and wife will be stopping by to visit from Ohio. My daughter and SIL will be over late afternoon to pick up the GKs. Since our nephew and wife will be here we are all going to go out together for dinner. Then they will head back to their hotel and my daughter and family will head down to their camper for the weekend with the GKs. They will bring our GS back on Sunday. So we will have a couple of days of relative quiet. Once everyone comes this afternoon, that will be an end to my knitting for the day!

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finished off my Cynara last night/this morning at about 4:30.
> I won't get a chance to block it until tomorrow, though. So here is the blob - had to use the flash because otherwise it just looks like a black mass.


Cannot believe you survived a solid black lace project. It looks wonderful and am sure it will be even better when blocked.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks beautiful, and you haven't even blocked it yet.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I finished off my Cynara last night/this morning at about 4:30.
> I won't get a chance to block it until tomorrow, though. So here is the blob - had to use the flash because otherwise it just looks like a black mass.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I also signed up for the MKAL beginning 9/1.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> I also signed up for the MKAL beginning 9/1.


HI, Revan - haven't "seen" you in ages!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Cannot believe you survived a solid black lace project. It looks wonderful and am sure it will be even better when blocked.





britgirl said:


> Looks beautiful, and you haven't even blocked it yet.


Thank you, Tanya & Sue


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Do any of you have a separate calendar for KAL's and/or MKAL's?

I have signed up for several of these and think I need a separate Knitting Calendar for these MKAL's and KAL's!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Also, there is a "Trigonometry MKAL" on Ravelry. You need 1200 yards of fingering weight yarn.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I too have a black yarn project - actually two: Bonnie's Wish in light DK??? and Greek Revival in lace weight. I can't wait to see yours blocked Jane, I bet it will look fabulous. Black may be difficult to see to work with but it does look great in the end.

If you find a KAL calendar do let us know Revan  This group is WIP central.

Day two of my Fleegle beader and I am still happy with it. Much faster (well, things being relative) than the mono-filament line. And easier to load.

With luck and some no-shows I'll be flying to NJ tomorrow (going stand-by as the tix were over $500) but have not decided which of my WIP's to take. The three most current ones are all in the beading stage and since I loose stitch markers on airplanes I imagine I'll loose beads, lol. I suppose I could bring Greek Revival (no beads) but the chart is huge, and it's black lace weight yarn. My last flight with that one had an inoperable reading light at my seat and I am at the age where I need lots of photons hitting the cones 

Interesting about the black walnut tree. Learn something new every day.

Hope all have a great day,
Melanie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Winters always seem harsh, just some more so than others. Last year was especially harsh.
> 
> I bought one of the those cheap freezers for last year because there was so much food to freeze. It fits into my bathroom and was able to purchase an extended warranty that covered the loss of $300 of food. So far it is working okay.
> 
> Garden not straightened out yet, but getting better. At least you can see what is planted now and the squash plants seem to be perking up. Hopefully will have some. And maybe if I can get enough compost around the tomatoes they will begin to produce. Hoping to get some Fall crops in like lettuce and cabbage and beets.


Glad you feel that you are making progress, it ws obviously bothering you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That is what I am doing. So far plum, yellow, and pink. The pink looks like a dusty or country pink but the label says pink. Hope I am getting the size about right. Just couldn't wait to get measurements before starting. :lol: Do you duplicate stitch the eyes? Looks like the legs are made long enough to allow for growth.


I crocheted the eyes into a not quite circle and sewed them on.
Because they are top down it would be easy to add to the length as the child grows.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Same island would be better!


 :thumbup: Of course.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

too cute Linda!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am weak - I just bought several balls of lace weight yarn from an Etsy shop: SpecialtyLaceKnits. She is having a 40% off sale so just over $10 per ball - 825 yards each. I know no one here will chastise me for my weakness so I thought it would be safe to 'cry' here


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is nice and quiet here right now. My GKs have gone out to lunch with their other grandmother. They will be back in another hour or two and my DHs nephew and wife will be stopping by to visit from Ohio. My daughter and SIL will be over late afternoon to pick up the GKs. Since our nephew and wife will be here we are all going to go out together for dinner. Then they will head back to their hotel and my daughter and family will head down to their camper for the weekend with the GKs. They will bring our GS back on Sunday. So we will have a couple of days of relative quiet. Once everyone comes this afternoon, that will be an end to my knitting for the day!
> 
> Sue


A little time to recoup your energy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Glad you feel that you are making progress, it ws obviously bothering you.


Thanx Linda. It was total depression! Btw the rain/cold/steamy heat/knee horribly painful for several months and trying to do a for fee job, it was impossible to get the garden moving well. And suddenly it was July and half of it not planted and the other half a 2nd and 3rd revival of 3 ft weeds that needed removal and the 4-5 wk job was dragging on to almost 3 mos. If I didn't count on the food for the winter it would have just been my summer's exercise. The garden is the only way I can afford to eat organically year round. And knitting suffered a lot as I couldn't focus well.

But today was a stunner. Way too tired to do anything that took much energy, so took an hour to sit outside and knit by the apple trees. The temps are so cool. The air was a joy to be in. Walked a bit barefoot earthing for energy. Stopped only because some other things called including the garden. Days like this are a gift.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Linda. It was total depression! Btw the rain/cold/steamy heat/knee horribly painful for several months and trying to do a for fee job, it was impossible to get the garden moving well. And suddenly it was July and half of it not planted and the other half a 2nd and 3rd revival of 3 ft weeds that needed removal and the 4-5 wk job was dragging on to almost 3 mos. If I didn't count on the food for the winter it would have just been my summer's exercise. The garden is the only way I can afford to eat organically year round. And knitting suffered a lot as I couldn't focus well.
> 
> But today was a stunner. Way too tired to do anything that took much energy, so took an hour to sit outside and knit by the apple trees. The temps are so cool. The air was a joy to be in. Walked a bit barefoot earthing for energy. Stopped only because some other things called including the garden. Days like this are a gift.


I call days like that "sparkling" days - a must to take the time to enjoy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I finished off my Cynara last night/this morning at about 4:30.
> I won't get a chance to block it until tomorrow, though. So here is the blob - had to use the flash because otherwise it just looks like a black mass.


A magnificent blob!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, you sound as though you are having a busy, happy time&#128522;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finished off my Cynara last night/this morning at about 4:30.
> I won't get a chance to block it until tomorrow, though. So here is the blob - had to use the flash because otherwise it just looks like a black mass.


Looks an interesting blob, Jane!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, do have a good trip!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, those monster pants lookfun&#128512;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, we ALL understand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I too have a black yarn project - actually two: Bonnie's Wish in light DK??? and Greek Revival in lace weight. I can't wait to see yours blocked Jane, I bet it will look fabulous. Black may be difficult to see to work with but it does look great in the end.
> 
> If you find a KAL calendar do let us know Revan  This group is WIP central.
> 
> ...


Good luck for getting on your flight! I'll have to look up the Fleegle Beader- I have really struggled so far with all the beading methods I've tried.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I crocheted the eyes into a not quite circle and sewed them on.
> Because they are top down it would be easy to add to the length as the child grows.


The Monster Pants are fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Of course.


But I don't think I could winkle them in my direction!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finished off my Cynara last night/this morning at about 4:30.
> I won't get a chance to block it until tomorrow, though. So here is the blob - had to use the flash because otherwise it just looks like a black mass.


Can't wait to see it blocked!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, we ALL understand.


Indeed we do! So glad we can be here for you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am weak - I just bought several balls of lace weight yarn from an Etsy shop: SpecialtyLaceKnits. She is having a 40% off sale so just over $10 per ball - 825 yards each. I know no one here will chastise me for my weakness so I thought it would be safe to 'cry' here


We know those are tears of joy and pleasure with such a catch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Revan said:


> Do any of you have a separate calendar for KAL's and/or MKAL's?
> 
> I have signed up for several of these and think I need a separate Knitting Calendar for these MKAL's and KAL's!


Heck, no! It would only be something else to lose.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I too have a black yarn project - actually two: Bonnie's Wish in light DK??? and Greek Revival in lace weight. I can't wait to see yours blocked Jane, I bet it will look fabulous. Black may be difficult to see to work with but it does look great in the end.
> 
> If you find a KAL calendar do let us know Revan  This group is WIP central.
> 
> ...


I have done some black projects but usually in a worsted weight where the stitches are easier to see. Trying to recall if there are any in lighter weight yarn. There have been some of darker colors and they were a killer on my eyes. Oh, yes, socks with black toes/heels and maybe a scarf in Patons Lace with very dark blue/black segments. Painful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I crocheted the eyes into a not quite circle and sewed them on.
> Because they are top down it would be easy to add to the length as the child grows.


Too funny. I don't think you could get a child older than 2 to wear them, tho.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I call days like that "sparkling" days - a must to take the time to enjoy.


Good word for these days. Garden felt beautiful to be in despite the problems. Just too good working the soil and even weeding in this weather.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Not looking forward to another harsh winter.
> 
> Are yo saying the early ripening and other signs mentioned are due to an early winter approaching?


It seems to be a possibility. I guess we will find out.

Four pies, extra apples sliced and a bowl of applesauce. We decided we are getting old.  Our helping hands are not around anymore either. This made a BIG difference in our output today. It was a very nice get-together though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Good luck. Returning our 5 year old to his parents today. I'm going to miss him but boy do my ears need a rest!


It sounds like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I finished off my Cynara last night/this morning at about 4:30.
> I won't get a chance to block it until tomorrow, though. So here is the blob - had to use the flash because otherwise it just looks like a black mass.


Ooo, Jane, that is going to be a beauty! 

Thanks, Tanya, on the info for the walnut and apple trees. Mine are English walnut, so maybe-hope, hope-there won't be a problem.



Sue said:


> Once everyone comes this afternoon, that will be an end to my knitting for the day!


I guess too. Sounds like a busy day before you get your quiet. 

Linda, your monster pants are adorable. 

Melanie, a little over $10 for 825' is a steal. Way to go. You are not weak, you are Bargin Hunter!



Tanya said:


> Days like this are a gift.


Absolutely. 

Toni, pies, pies, pies, pies. They look amazing. Yummmmmmm!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It seems to be a possibility. I guess we will find out.
> 
> Four pies, extra apples sliced and a bowl of applesauce. We decided we are getting old.  Our helping hands are not around anymore either. This made a BIG difference in our output today. It was a very nice get-together though.


Very inviting looking. They are beautiful.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Good word for these days. Garden felt beautiful to be in despite the problems. Just too good working the soil and even weeding in this weather.


That is a great word for what I would normally call one of the 10 best days of the year. 
Tanya, so glad you got to walk barefoot today. I do so miss having a garden and getting my hands dirty through the gloves. I haven't even planted impatiens in pots this year. 
I don't remember what it is called but I remember reading about something similar to earthing, but you look directly into the sun for several seconds every morning and night. Do you know anything about that?

Ok also good to learn about black walnut and butternut trees affecting other plants - not that I will have to worry about that. When I first moved to PA with the ex, our property had 4 or 5 apple trees that were very old. Probably the last year I lived there the one closest to the house had loads of apples. The others never did have much. But the one by the house was called a faituwater (?). The woman across the street told us, it is definitely an old heirloom apple and was very good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Toni, pies, pies, pies, pies. They look amazing. Yummmmmmm!


Bev--i think the article mentioned something about the english walnut trees. if in doubt, call the co-op extension agent or read more online. the Ag schools tend to put out lots of papers.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Do Blackwalnut trees affect the apple tree's??? we had a few on the ranch.. I loved how large they were and such great shade tree's.. those were very well established.. but they were not in the orchard.. but very close.. just on the other side of the fence.. and down the trail a bit more towards the river.. the pear tree was between the two and didn't produce well.. I had always thought it was because it had been hit by lightning and the trunk was hollow!! I was always amazed that it was a live and gave a beautiful show of blossoms every year...
> 
> I have the shawl pattern added to my library.. I love the idea of cables and lace..


Yes, Black Walnut trees are very potent. It is a chemical call juglone that permeates the tree and root system, and affects plants growing under and around the tree. The damage from this results in yellowing or browning leaves, stunted or no growth. Once the plant is damaged, it cannot be reversed.  It could be why your pear tree didn't do very well.

I am glad you all liked the cables and lace shawl today.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, we ALL understand.


We definitely do understand Melanie. 😅

Linda, love your monster pants.

Jane, as someone else said "nice blob". Can't wait to see it blocked.

Toni, awesome pies. Do you make your own pie crust? While I love to cook, pie crust is something I gave up MANY years ago. As soon as I found out you could buy frozen pie crust there was no more need to be rolling out the dough!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That is a great word for what I would normally call one of the 10 best days of the year.
> Tanya, so glad you got to walk barefoot today. I do so miss having a garden and getting my hands dirty through the gloves. I haven't even planted impatiens in pots this year.
> I don't remember what it is called but I remember reading about something similar to earthing, but you look directly into the sun for several seconds every morning and night. Do you know anything about that?
> 
> Ok also good to learn about black walnut and butternut trees affecting other plants - not that I will have to worry about that. When I first moved to PA with the ex, our property had 4 or 5 apple trees that were very old. Probably the last year I lived there the one closest to the house had loads of apples. The others never did have much. But the one by the house was called a faituwater (?). The woman across the street told us, it is definitely an old heirloom apple and was very good.


What I know about the visual exercise with the sun is called Sunning. I learned it as part of Visual Therapy practice. It strengthens the eyes. I was given several very simple exercises to do with the sun. It is great for relaxing the eyes when strained. The early system was called the Morton System and I understand Aldous Huxley regained his sight by using it. I have his book called the Eyes Have It (believe that is the title). My visual therapist, who is quite well known and teaches and writes extensively was terrific to work with. In a sense he saved my life. I worked with him for about 8 or 9 months years ago and we had some great conversations about the eyes and eye health and how it relates to the rest of our nutrition and emotional states. One thing he espouses is that our eyes are designed for far sightedness and we ruin them with all the near work we do. And when we wear sun glasses we further weaken them. I threw away my sunglasses back then and have never worn them since.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, thank you for the Lacy Fern pattern. That is exactly what I am looking for for the entrelac. Once I get my variety picked out, then I will just repeat till it is as long as I want it.
> 
> This apple and walnut tree thing. I may have planted my walnut trees to close to my apple trees. How far apart is considered 'safe?'


I don't know if there is a "safe" distance. When we were first married 28 years ago, there was a Greening Apple Tree in the yard. It looked pretty tough and a couple of years later we cut it down. My in-laws had planted two Red Delicious Apple trees and the Harelson before we were married, so they were little "way back then". The Red Delicious closest to the walnut started to struggle first, then gave up and died. The next RD started to do the same and died. Then the Whitney Crab apple tree that was planted in the other direction from the walnut tree started to struggle (we thought it was just old). Finally, after all of these years, we talked to the right people that knew about the toxin and its affect on the apple trees. As the Walnut Tree got bigger, its root system did also, so it started to affect trees farther and farther away from where it was growing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Revan said:


> Do any of you have a separate calendar for KAL's and/or MKAL's?
> 
> I have signed up for several of these and think I need a separate Knitting Calendar for these MKAL's and KAL's!


I think a separate calendar is a great idea!!!

Welcome!

Jane, your black shawl is going to really dance when you get it blocked!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I crocheted the eyes into a not quite circle and sewed them on....


Love the monster pants.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Tanya, for the detailed information about the Black Walnut tree.

Melanie, and everyone else, is invited to join in some homemade, gluten-free apple pies.  (shawls in trade not necessary.  )


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh, those pies look yummy Toni.

Julie - they are sold on Etsy. Basically it is a really skinny hook type instrument made out of spring steel. The hook part is cut into the shaft, thus no protruding hook. Mine is about seven inches (18 cm) long with a bend at one end. She uses rubber stoppers to keep the bead from falling off. Since shipping from the US tends to be pricey maybe someone locally has a similar product?

Love the monster pants Linda


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It seems to be a possibility. I guess we will find out.
> 
> Four pies, extra apples sliced and a bowl of applesauce. We decided we are getting old.  Our helping hands are not around anymore either. This made a BIG difference in our output today. It was a very nice get-together though.


Yummy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> .... I know no one here will chastise me for my weakness so I thought it would be safe to 'cry' here


Be honest now, you thought that you'd tempt us, too! I had a look but am trying to be good. My latest barometer of goodness allows me to have only one shipment of yarn en route at a time.

I really like that Canopy Fingering in Kingfisher & the Lamb in Oxblood.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> A magnificent blob!!


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, do have a good trip!


Thank you, Julie - can't see much lace or beads when it is like this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Can't wait to see it blocked!


I had hoped to do it today but got caught up with you-know-what.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh, those pies look yummy Toni.
> 
> Julie - they are sold on Etsy. Basically it is a really skinny hook type instrument made out of spring steel. The hook part is cut into the shaft, thus no protruding hook. Mine is about seven inches (18 cm) long with a bend at one end. She uses rubber stoppers to keep the bead from falling off. Since shipping from the US tends to be pricey maybe someone locally has a similar product?
> 
> Love the monster pants Linda


I was hoping in the next couple of months to have a bit of expendable cash, and to head over to the second closest Yarn Shop- still a matter of taxi-bus-bus to get there, and reverse order to come home. I want to look at the needles they are carrying, let alone yarn. Although I was taking a look at the website for the company I got the Guernsey wool from- they have some very tempting sounding German needles from Ebony, Rosewood and something else. But they are £18 before postage!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Four pies, extra apples sliced and a bowl of applesauce. ...


Yummy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo, Jane, that is going to be a beauty! ...


Thanks - looking forward to opening up that lace.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, as someone else said "nice blob". Can't wait to see it blocked....


Thank you, Chris


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, your black shawl is going to really dance when you get it blocked!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had hoped to do it today but got caught up with you-know-what.


I do know!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Like that cables and lace pattern Toni and those Apple pies look wonderfully yummy! 

Jane, sorry your swimming meet left you strung out. Did Michael swim in it? Thanks for the links to more pretty patterns. I really liked the beginners wedding shawl. All added to library!

Interesting facts about the black walnut trees Tanya. Glad you got to be in your garden today and enjoying the good weather!

Linda those little monster pants are adorable! Good way to do the eyes!

Jane, your Cynara will be beautiful and a black shawl is great to have. Looks like you got the beads placed nicely too from what can be seen so far!

Melanie, hope you have a good and safe trip. Of course we understand and support your yarn purchase- and will want to see it when it gets here


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping in the next couple of months to have a bit of expendable cash, and to head over to the second closest Yarn Shop- still a matter of taxi-bus-bus to get there, and reverse order to come home. I want to look at the needles they are carrying, let alone yarn. Although I was taking a look at the website for the company I got the Guernsey wool from- they have some very tempting sounding German needles from Ebony, Rosewood and something else. But they are £18 before postage!


Hope you can get to the yarn store. It is always fun to look at new needles and get to touch new yarn! Those German needles sound beautiful but certainly a bit pricey.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, sorry your swimming meet left you strung out. Did Michael swim in it?


Yes - his very last as a Summer Swim Club member. It wasn't a full fledged meet but he swam against his favourite team. Lots of good friends. He also placed first in the IM - the last swim of the day so a nice end to his career. Plus, the other referee, gave a nice speech at the end saying how much they would miss him at the Champs.


> ... your Cynara will be beautiful and a black shawl is great to have. Looks like you got the beads placed nicely too from what can be seen so far!


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope you can get to the yarn store. It is always fun to look at new needles and get to touch new yarn! Those German needles sound beautiful but certainly a bit pricey.


Especially as our dollar has recently slumped. Our economy is too dependent on world dairy prices. It will be September/October so hopefully the weather will be improving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Yes - his very last as a Summer Swim Club member. It wasn't a full fledged meet but he swam against his favourite team. Lots of good friends. He also placed first in the IM - the last swim of the day so a nice end to his career. Plus, the other referee, gave a nice speech at the end saying how much they would miss him at the Champs.


How long before Michael heads out to the University?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I don't know if there is a "safe" distance. When we were first married 28 years ago, there was a Greening Apple Tree in the yard. It looked pretty tough and a couple of years later we cut it down. My in-laws had planted two Red Delicious Apple trees and the Harelson before we were married, so they were little "way back then". The Red Delicious closest to the walnut started to struggle first, then gave up and died. The next RD started to do the same and died. Then the Whitney Crab apple tree that was planted in the other direction from the walnut tree started to struggle (we thought it was just old). Finally, after all of these years, we talked to the right people that knew about the toxin and its affect on the apple trees. As the Walnut Tree got bigger, its root system did also, so it started to affect trees farther and farther away from where it was growing.


What I know is that tree roots go as deep as the tree grows tall and they sored out as far as the width of the tree. It is all about the tree having balance and a root system that will ground the tree solidly against wind storms, etc.

The article I sent on the black walnut talks about 50 ft radius which is 100 ft diameter but may also go as far as 80 ft radius around the tree. That is a big root system that can send out its toxic chemicals quite a distance.

There is a system I learned to work with trees and plants. The man who created it now calls it Tree Whispering. It is a technique to help understand the tree and what it needs or doesn't like. It may sound a bit woo woo to some but it is an energy system that is similar to EFT and it does work quite well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--definitely a good farewell for Michael. Nice they gave him a good bye testimony to go with his win.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Be honest now, you thought that you'd tempt us, too! I had a look but am trying to be good. My latest barometer of goodness allows me to have only one shipment of yarn en route at a time.
> 
> I really like that Canopy Fingering in Kingfisher & the Lamb in Oxblood.


I have 2 balls of the Oxblood ordered


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - his very last as a Summer Swim Club member. It wasn't a full fledged meet but he swam against his favourite team. Lots of good friends. He also placed first in the IM - the last swim of the day so a nice end to his career. Plus, the other referee, gave a nice speech at the end saying how much they would miss him at the Champs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Very inviting looking. They are beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - his very last as a Summer Swim Club member. It wasn't a full fledged meet but he swam against his favourite team. Lots of good friends. He also placed first in the IM - the last swim of the day so a nice end to his career. Plus, the other referee, gave a nice speech at the end saying how much they would miss him at the Champs.


What a wonderful way to end his swimming career with a win and very complimentary send off.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How long before Michael heads out to the University?


He is leaving for Ottawa on the 21st for the page training but classes don't start until September.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--definitely a good farewell for Michael. Nice they gave him a good bye testimony to go with his win.


There wasn't a dry eye in the house - err pool.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have 2 balls of the Oxblood ordered


Good choice! I will take some of that vicarious pleasure that I spoke of before in seeing it knit up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> What a wonderful way to end his swimming career with a win and very complimentary send off.


Yes, it was. He kind of filled up about it a few times on the drive home. Didn't help me, for sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KAL Fanatics has this one but it doesn't seem to hold very many of the KAL/CALs that they advertise.
http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=j0f0l04j894gv3qaqmb9ko3df0%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/Chicago


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, so glad that Michael's last swim meet was such good closure for him. A tribute to Michael's contribution to the team. And his mom' contributions also. Hugs to you both.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Hugs to you both.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> He is leaving for Ottawa on the 21st for the page training but classes don't start until September.


Which will probably come far too quickly!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which will probably come far too quickly!


Definitely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jane--definitely a good farewell for Michael. Nice they gave him a good bye testimony to go with his win.


I agree, Jane. That's great!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I crocheted the eyes into a not quite circle and sewed them on.
> Because they are top down it would be easy to add to the length as the child grows.


Those are cute. Thanks for the tip. I was wondering what the easiest way would be. Could put a little stuffing under them for dimension. Hmmm. This 3 yr old girl is bigger that the 4 yr pattern size.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree, Jane. That's great!


Thanks, Pam


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, so glad that Michael's last swim meet was such good closure for him. A tribute to Michael's contribution to the team. And his mom' contributions also. Hugs to you both.


For sure!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Those are cute. Thanks for the tip. I was wondering what the easiest way would be. Could put a little stuffing under them for dimension. Hmmm. This 3 yr old girl is bigger that the 4 yr pattern size.


Have fun whatever you do, Tricia. Those are really cute britches.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, those pies look yummy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, the swim meet must have been quite emotional. I am pleased he won his race and was told he would be missed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Too funny. I don't think you could get a child older than 2 to wear them, tho.


They are definitely for toddlers, I think. Maybe stretch it to 3 if you were lucky and they caught their fancy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Good word for these days. Garden felt beautiful to be in despite the problems. Just too good working the soil and even weeding in this weather.


Hope you get a good few more of them. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It seems to be a possibility. I guess we will find out.
> 
> Four pies, extra apples sliced and a bowl of applesauce. We decided we are getting old.  Our helping hands are not around anymore either. This made a BIG difference in our output today. It was a very nice get-together though.


Yum. Did you make any custard to go with them?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am weak - I just bought several balls of lace weight yarn from an Etsy shop: SpecialtyLaceKnits. She is having a 40% off sale so just over $10 per ball - 825 yards each. I know no one here will chastise me for my weakness so I thought it would be safe to 'cry' here


No, you're temptation itself! If I didn't have a year's agreement to pay for in a day *I'D* jump at a nice Kelly dark green (to also match my envy).

Right now, between gaining knowledge of the new tips for MS Windows 10 (the mini-survey I started), sending photos to another KP member for possible reworking of a thread spool holder, and doing needed laundry (have to finish drying it soon...I'm having fun. One or more Serrano have set on...besides the first HUGE fruit. It's cheaper to buy the tomitillos (sp?) than to grow them. I saw another Japanese Eggplant (the 2 I harvested were so yummy)!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like you had a wonderful time.


We really did but we can't switch off and just agree or say "mmm" etc. You have to listen and have a good answer ready. He doesn't mind if the language used is grown up - in fact he likes it. I think he feels he has had a proper answer then.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I don't know if there is a "safe" distance. When we were first married 28 years ago, there was a Greening Apple Tree in the yard. It looked pretty tough and a couple of years later we cut it down. My in-laws had planted two Red Delicious Apple trees and the Harelson before we were married, so they were little "way back then". The Red Delicious closest to the walnut started to struggle first, then gave up and died. The next RD started to do the same and died. Then the Whitney Crab apple tree that was planted in the other direction from the walnut tree started to struggle (we thought it was just old). Finally, after all of these years, we talked to the right people that knew about the toxin and its affect on the apple trees. As the Walnut Tree got bigger, its root system did also, so it started to affect trees farther and farther away from where it was growing.


That is quite a survival mechanism isn't it?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had hoped to do it today but got caught up with you-know-what.


No hurry. It will be worth waiting for.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Caryn


A very nice way to end that particular part of his growing up. Now onward and upward as the saying goes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments on the monser pants. They were fun to knit and funny to watch the little monster bum waddling across the room.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind comments on the monser pants. They were fun to knit and funny to watch the little monster bum waddling across the room.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I think little boys would wear them longer than 2-3 yrs old. Just sayin.'


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, How wonderful that Michael got to swim his last meet with good friends and got to say goodbye. It is great that he placed first as well and that he was given such a nice tribute! 
Now he gets to look forward to new adventures and so do you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jane, How wonderful that Michael got to swim his last meet with good friends and got to say goodbye. It is great that he placed first as well and that he was given such a nice tribute!
> Now he gets to look forward to new adventures and so do you


All of the above, and do I gather, *Jane* that you may now move permanently to your French home?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Yum. Did you make any custard to go with them?


No, I didn't even think of it for apple pies. If they were rhubarb, now that would be a different story. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Did everyone see the baby alpaca pic today?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353380-1.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I missed that, Tanya. So very sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay fruit growers, my interest was piqued:
> 
> http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/1000/1148.html
> 
> ...


That is very interesting... My very very large and well established Black Walnut was only about 20ft from my apples.. and they were wonderful large very sweet and tangy apples.. the other tree was about twice as far.. but the whole orchard was very well established for decades.. there was a Hazelnut tree in there too.. I have no idea what came in first or if they were all planted together.. the house was built by the founding father of that little town back in the 1800's I have the book I just can't think of it off the top of my head..LOL the town was founded by a group who migrated from Tennessee. My apples closest to the walnut were Gravisteins.. they made the best apple sauce too but mostly I just picked them off the tree and ate them ... we also had Red Delicious and a few Apricot trees in there.. the pear was on the other side between the two walnuts.. I did have a corner closest to the walnuts that I had often wondered why there weren't any trees there... maybe they died off as a result of being too close.. it was a century old house so who knows what changes were made over the years..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is beautiful!! blocking it is going to be a challenge but well worth it 

Melanie have a great trip! I hope you can get a seat  I'd start a new project  something small and easily finished so you feel like you accomplished something and it didn't take away from your larger projects!! 

Great looking Pie's Toni!!! makes me hungry for them.. I can smell them way over here... 

You know Bev we always thought and were told that our trees were Black Walnut.. but maybe they were English walnuts.. I just know the shell was thick and very little meat inside.. but the meat had a great taste and a bit like maple.. we didn't harvest much because it was a lot of work.. we also let anyone who wanted to mess with them to come and help themselves


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I missed that, Tanya. So very sweet. :thumbup:


Yes, isn't it. Something about babies, especially those species closer to humans, that just draws us in to them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought folks might be interested to get the scale of the cones I am working from on the Guernsey


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Cute monster pants Linda!! they look like they were fun to make.. 

Jane that is great news about the swim meet.. it is nice that they recognize Micheal and all that the two of you do and have done over the years.. I bet it was very emotional.. changes like this are always bitter sweet 

So many yarn sales going on right now.. its hard to resists.. I just delete the emails so I don't get tempted..  although I did just get paid.. 

I love days like that Tanya!! when we get them here it is hard to stay inside.. right now we are back to warm but windy and it makes being outside miserable.. I'd start wearing hats but that isn't always practical when the wind is as bad as we get here..LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is beautiful!! blocking it is going to be a challenge but well worth it
> 
> Melanie have a great trip! I hope you can get a seat  I'd start a new project  something small and easily finished so you feel like you accomplished something and it didn't take away from your larger projects!!
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest that they may not have been Black Walnuts but a different variety. The lack of meat in them may have been due to lack of pruning??????? Like my apples this year which will all be small for that reason. I also have hickory nut trees that the squirrel grab when they fall. Getting the meat out of them is too big a chore to make it worth the time. Maybe when I get hungry enough (hope that never happens). They have been here for decades totally unattended but they do provide great shade on one side of the house

But what I would also suggest is that Nature does what Nature does with all sorts of variations on a theme.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Cute monster pants Linda!! they look like they were fun to make..
> 
> Jane that is great news about the swim meet.. it is nice that they recognize Micheal and all that the two of you do and have done over the years.. I bet it was very emotional.. changes like this are always bitter sweet
> 
> ...


Like you I my delete button gets a daily workout. Lots to drool over and covet but I have such a large stash and really need to focus on using that up.

Hope you get some decent weather out of this month. Today is warmer, but we broke out of the steamy hot weather, thank goodness.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought folks might be interested to get the scale of the cones I am working from on the Guernsey


Definitely large cones, Julie. The Guernsey is coming along.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is beautiful!! blocking it is going to be a challenge but well worth it
> 
> Melanie have a great trip! I hope you can get a seat  I'd start a new project  something small and easily finished so you feel like you accomplished something and it didn't take away from your larger projects!!
> 
> ...


Black walnut have a dark, thick shell, there is a softer hull over them that dries. We used to put the walnuts somewhere we would walk and drive over them (a gravel driveway was good) to get the hulls off. The meat is smaller but more flavorful than English walnuts. Black walnut meat rubbed on a scratch on furniture would help stain it to match the finish. The hulls would stain and they could be used for dye and treat athletes foot.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I was going to suggest that they may not have been Black Walnuts but a different variety. The lack of meat in them may have been due to lack of pruning??????? Like my apples this year which will all be small for that reason. I also have hickory nut trees that the squirrel grab when they fall. Getting the meat out of them is too big a chore to make it worth the time. Maybe when I get hungry enough (hope that never happens). They have been here for decades totally unattended but they do provide great shade on one side of the house
> 
> But what I would also suggest is that Nature does what Nature does with all sorts of variations on a theme.


This is so true!! I loved the Hazelnut also known as Filberts the best!! I would take my son out there for the hunt! then we would get them out of their outer shells and roast them in the dust tray of the wood stove.. one time we smelled something and realized we had left them there for too long and the meat inside started to burn.. we learned a lesson on that one.. it smelled wonderful at first.. LOL I didn't know anything about nuts back then and I don't even know if they need roasting.... this was life before TV and the Internet!! Imagine that.. it seems like eons ago...

Toni I am intrigued by your Gluten Free crust!! I do pie crust like mom did.. just dump all the ingredients together until it is a nice dough and it always comes out perfect! I am teaching my son's GF to do it the same way.. I think she fusses to much on the edgings but she is a perfectionist and her pies are wonderful so I keep my thoughts to myself 

I got home late last night and on the kitchen counter was a large bouquet of roses!!! Hubby bought them for me  they are cream with red edges.. so beautiful and they smell wonderful!! It is such a nice surprise  Since it was so late I didn't get any knitting done.. even though I wanted too... I need to get off this computer so I can get some more knitting done today... I'm so glad its Friday.. I have had a terrible week.. and am so looking forward to this weekend


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not weak. All that yarn awaits a good home, and you are just helping out.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I am weak - I just bought several balls of lace weight yarn from an Etsy shop: SpecialtyLaceKnits. She is having a 40% off sale so just over $10 per ball - 825 yards each. I know no one here will chastise me for my weakness so I thought it would be safe to 'cry' here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely large cones, Julie. The Guernsey is coming along.


500g each, Pam I know they were not cheap- but bought my own ones because I wanted the opportunity to make a traditional Guernsey.
The colour for my Gansey is not quite accurate- it is a little more green called Ocean Deep.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Black walnut have a dark, thick shell, there is a softer hull over them that dries. We used to put the walnuts somewhere we would walk and drive over them (a gravel driveway was good) to get the hulls off. The meat is smaller but more flavorful than English walnuts. Black walnut meat rubbed on a scratch on furniture would help stain it to match the finish. The hulls would stain and they could be used for dye and treat athletes foot.


ours fell on the path from the house to the barn so the tractors and trucks would run over them to get the soft shell off.. I had plans to use them for staining but never did much with it ... I love making things from found things so living on the ranch I had my hands in everything... but mostly I quilted then.. one of these days I'll get back into quilting


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a lot of yarn Julie!!! and it is taking a lot for your sweater!! it looks great too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a lot of yarn Julie!!! and it is taking a lot for your sweater!! it looks great too


Thanks Ronie! They are big cones! I reckon I have to be close to half way- Plus us girls do have a habit of putting on weight as we get older (all except Sue who is so trim!)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, the swim meet must have been quite emotional. I am pleased he won his race and was told he would be missed.


Thank you, Norma 
It was quite a special moment - haven't seen that before.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> A very nice way to end that particular part of his growing up. Now onward and upward as the saying goes.


This is true, Linda.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, How wonderful that Michael got to swim his last meet with good friends and got to say goodbye. It is great that he placed first as well and that he was given such a nice tribute!
> Now he gets to look forward to new adventures and so do you


It was certainly a great way to finish his swimming career - somewhat offsets the disappointment of not being able to make the Champs after 12 years of swimming.
But he definitely has a great adventure before him.
Things will be quite lively on "The Hill" in the fall with an October election just being called.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought folks might be interested to get the scale of the cones I am working from on the Guernsey


This is stunning, Julie!!! That is a LOT of yarn on those spools!!! Did you mention something about her initials at the top of her geurnsey (instead of at the bottom)? Interesting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All of the above, and do I gather, *Jane* that you may now move permanently to your French home?


Thanks, Julie.
No not permanently - our families are here, however, we can now go back to spending half of the year there, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Did everyone see the baby alpaca pic today?...


Oh, my gosh - adorable! Look at those eyes!


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

OK - I'm in! 
I believe I have 1000 yards of a single color hiding somewhere...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is beautiful!! blocking it is going to be a challenge but well worth it ...


Thank you, Ronie 
Actually, blocking it should be quite straight forward. I did, however, dream about blocking my Montego & it was wrapped down the sides of the bed on either side. Anyone think that might work?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni I am intrigued by your Gluten Free crust!! I do pie crust like mom did.. just dump all the ingredients together until it is a nice dough and it always comes out perfect! I am teaching my son's GF to do it the same way.. I think she fusses to much on the edgings but she is a perfectionist and her pies are wonderful so I keep my thoughts to myself
> 
> I got home late last night and on the kitchen counter was a large bouquet of roses!!! Hubby bought them for me  they are cream with red edges.. so beautiful and they smell wonderful!! It is such a nice surprise  Since it was so late I didn't get any knitting done.. even though I wanted too... I need to get off this computer so I can get some more knitting done today... I'm so glad its Friday.. I have had a terrible week.. and am so looking forward to this weekend


Awe!!! What a wonderful surprise!!! I hope you get to rest and relax this weekend. 

The pie crusts are made with Arnel's Gluten Free All Purpose Flour & Pie Crust Mix. I (mostly) followed the recipe on the back of the 5# package. (It didn't seem moist enough so I added more egg.  )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought folks might be interested to get the scale of the cones I am working from on the Guernsey


Apart from the spools - it gives us a great idea of the scale of your work! The end is in sight, Julie!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is great news about the swim meet....


Thanks, Ronie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Did everyone see the baby alpaca pic today?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353380-1.html


*C-U-T-E!!!* Thank you for sharing, Tanya!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I think little boys would wear them longer than 2-3 yrs old. Just sayin.'


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Did everyone see the baby alpaca pic today?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353380-1.html


Soo cute. Just like a cuddly toy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...The colour for my Gansey is not quite accurate- it is a little more green called Ocean Deep.


Looks gorgeous, Julie. I know several LPers who will really like it. ;-)
I knit a little coat for one of my nieces in something of the same shade as I see on the screen but the yarn was almost tweedy. It was from a really old pattern book that my sister found in a 2nd hand store.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie
> Actually, blocking it should be quite straight forward. I did, however, dream about blocking my Montego & it was wrapped down the sides of the bed on either side. Anyone think that might work?


It sure seems like it might work. Could you pin it to the bedspread or strategically weight it? You go, girl!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought folks might be interested to get the scale of the cones I am working from on the Guernsey


Such a lot of work but well worth your efforts, Julie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sure seems like it might work. Could you pin it to the bedspread or strategically weight it? You go, girl!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

mamapr80 said:


> OK - I'm in!
> I believe I have 1000 yards of a single color hiding somewhere...


Welcome aboard, mamapr80 
It doesn't have to be 1000y - knit to your limit - just save enough to do the end border. If you make it narrower as Sue has done, it won't use nearly as much.
Your signature quote reminds me of another one:
A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work.
(Of course, we would replace fishing with knitting.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It sure seems like it might work. Could you pin it to the bedspread or strategically weight it? ...


I dreamt that it was just pinned into the sides of the mattress.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Black walnut have a dark, thick shell, there is a softer hull over them that dries. We used to put the walnuts somewhere we would walk and drive over them (a gravel driveway was good) to get the hulls off. The meat is smaller but more flavorful than English walnuts. Black walnut meat rubbed on a scratch on furniture would help stain it to match the finish. The hulls would stain and they could be used for dye and treat athletes foot.


The hulls of Black Walnut are a powerful stain. . Hard to get our of your skin. Used to make a wonderful stain by soaking the hulls in linseed oil and finish furniture with it. Very soft, deep brown coloring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is stunning, Julie!!! That is a LOT of yarn on those spools!!! Did you mention something about her initials at the top of her geurnsey (instead of at the bottom)? Interesting.


Thanks Toni!
No they are at the bottom in the Stocking stitch band- but will show up better when she is wearing it! There sure is a lot of yarn- and it was my major yarn purchase last year- for the green- Jean bought her own wool!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> No not permanently - our families are here, however, we can now go back to spending half of the year there, I think.


And Michael would join you, perhaps in vacation time?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Apart from the spools - it gives us a great idea of the scale of your work! The end is in sight, Julie!!


Yup, getting there Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some patterns to consider for those who have indulged their habit...

Jordaan Cowl
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=&format=free&designer=&products_id=2169

Garden Pond by Patricia Martin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garden-pond

Summer Fool by Patricia Martin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-fool

Migration Cowl by Kathryn Ashley-Wright
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/migration-cowl

Another pattern that looks very familiar to me but I can't find in my files.
Clover Leaf Scarf or Stole BY SHUI KUEN KOZINSKI
http://international.elann.com/product/clover-leaf-scarf-or-stole/

This is such a cute little pattern that I had to download it even though I have no one to knit it for. I think that I would be inclined to add some lace to the front as well.
Cascada by Hanna Maciejewska
http://filcolana.dk/node/900

From the same site
Elisabeth 
http://filcolana.dk/en/node/549


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks gorgeous, Julie. I know several LPers who will really like it. ;-)
> I knit a little coat for one of my nieces in something of the same shade as I see on the screen but the yarn was almost tweedy. It was from a really old pattern book that my sister found in a 2nd hand store.


As a painter (not of houses) I love all colours- but some I love more than others for certain purposes!
I wear lots of black in contrast with blues, greens, purple, red, never yellow- though I love to paint with yellow. 
I bet there are some good patterns in the old book- and retro is really fashionable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Such a lot of work but well worth your efforts, Julie.


Thanks Linda!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Michael would join you, perhaps in vacation time?


That is what we are thinking - at the end of the 2nd term so that, hopefully, his friends will have finished their semesters as well & will be home. Technically, he will still be working but they do allow them holidays.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Did everyone see the baby alpaca pic today?


What a cutie!! 

Looking good, Julie. Those are large cones. How many will you use for the guernsey?

What a sweet DH, Ronie. Bet it made your day.

Welcome Mamapr80. Glad to have you. 

Just a row from binding off the bottom edge of my sweater. Got some good work done on my entrelac last night.  A few more patterns and I will be ready to start repeating. That will go alot faster. I need simple lace patterns, my head goes POP when I think if more complicated lace with the entrelac.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--what a gem you DH is. What a wonderful and loving surprise those roses.

Toni--missed that your crust was gluten free. But should have realized that after the discussion about your DH's neck problems and the nutritional info we shared.

Jane--what luxury: 6 mos in France in such a long Spring-Summer season.

Bev--you may be right that older toddler boys might still love those monster pants.

Mamapro80--welcome to the LP. Whatever yarn you have, you can make it work. Just wanted to point out that aside from changing the size of the Advent, the sampler nature of the Advent lends itself to using multiple yarns so you can play with your stash to make it work. I think it one project that is just about having some fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is what we are thinking - at the end of the 2nd term so that, hopefully, his friends will have finished their semesters as well & will be home. Technically, he will still be working but they do allow them holidays.


I would hope he does get some time for himself- a lot of our students have to work nearly all vacation and still have massive Student Debt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What a cutie!!
> 
> Looking good, Julie. Those are large cones. How many will you use for the guernsey?
> 
> ...


For Jean I am thinking it may well be just the two- but I have the third if I have mis-calculated!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--what luxury: 6 mos in France in such a long Spring-Summer season....


Actually, it is our Winter-Spring (& their spring is more like our summer.)
This is what we did when Michael was younger - January to June.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would hope he does get some time for himself- a lot of our students have to work nearly all vacation and still have massive Student Debt.


This is generally the case. When I went to university, I lived at home so never ran up the same debts, but working through the summer was still the norm. 
(I avoided work by attending the third semester for two years & shortened my first degree by a year. ;-) )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is generally the case. When I went to university, I lived at home so never ran up the same debts, but working through the summer was still the norm.
> (I avoided work by attending the third semester for two years & shortened my first degree by a year. ;-) )


I changed direction too many times and had to work full time through term for my Fine Arts degree- totally miscalculated on the BA- have a debt now which is mostly INTEREST- blasted compound interest system!
No University in my home town!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Adding more egg to the pie crust reminds me of what I did for the Tapioca recipe recently...

Doubled the 3 Tablespoons of Tapioca mix (The VERY tiny stuff, not the large pearl I have now)
1 1/4 C heavy cream
1 1/4 C 2% milk
2 eggs
Dark rum (instead of real vanilla) for the finishing flavoring with real butter also.
and the rest of the cocoa and other ingredients that the Hershey cookbook had for the mixture.

VERY, *VERY* rich!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Actually, it is our Winter-Spring (& their spring is more like our summer.)
> This is what we did when Michael was younger - January to June.


The point being that you get a warmer winter season. Your photos of your place in France were so wonderful and lush. I can certainly understand your spending so much time there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Your photos of your place in France were so wonderful and lush. I can certainly understand your spending so much time there.


It isn't just the climate either - we have some marvellous friends there - & life is totally different.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A friend just sent me this - not sure if anyone here can relate to it...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A friend just sent me this - not sure if anyone here can relate to it...


A little OCD here????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It isn't just the climate either - we have some marvellous friends there - & life is totally different.


I understand. It is a different culture


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, I LOVE tapioca!! Just saying.  I have the huge pearl ones now. I should try making some. 

Jane, what!. . .don't you know us better than that by now.  Yep.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, what!. . .don't you know us better than that by now.  Yep.


Totally tongue in cheek. ;-)
I just dared to look in at this week's Posh & now I am sorry. I started doing up a list of wanna-haves then realized that I won't be home when the sale goes live - #@%*@# swim practice!
I'd much rather spend that gas money on yarn to say noting of what I would rather do with those 4 hours.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought folks might be interested to get the scale of the cones I am working from on the Guernsey


That is a lot of yarn :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

mamapr80 said:


> OK - I'm in!
> I believe I have 1000 yards of a single color hiding somewhere...


Welcome!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I was just wondering...can mitered squares be done in stockinette?

The straight stitch side could be stitched using purls...and the reduction rows in knit. That way you'd have a right and wrong side.

I did it for the dishcloth pattern that became a baby blanket...I don't think there is a wrong way to do this pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> A friend just sent me this - not sure if anyone here can relate to it...


😁😁 I can relate!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I was just wondering...can mitered squares be done in stockinette?
> 
> The straight stitch side could be stitched using purls...and the reduction rows in knit. That way you'd have a right and wrong side.
> 
> I did it for the dishcloth pattern that became a baby blanket...I don't think there is a wrong way to do this pattern.


They sure can!  I have done just what you described. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kaixiang, I love tapioca, that sounds scrummy.m


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Adding more egg to the pie crust reminds me of what I did for the Tapioca recipe recently...
> 
> Doubled the 3 Tablespoons of Tapioca mix (The VERY tiny stuff, not the large pearl I have now)
> 1 1/4 C heavy cream
> ...


*OOOOOHHH!!!!* My pants are splitting just thinking about this! Yumm!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Finally a couple of minutes for some promised pictures of projects. Don't look to close at the entralec slouchy. There are some mistakes and I got lost close to the top, gave up and just decreased and fastened off. I will try this again but with a different yarn.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Pictures of monster pants in progress in a few days. I need to catch up on Dancing Bees, finish a kerchief and work on the dk cap. 

Pictures when data use limit allows. 

I tried looking at Art beads but soon got lost. There were some good sales of 40% off. Wish I could get a catalog. The only yellow I found was melon/orange or more copper.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Finally a couple of minutes for some promised pictures of projects. Don't look to close at the entralec slouchy. There are some mistakes and I got lost close to the top, gave up and just decreased and fastened off. ..


You've been busy, Tricia ;-) Way to go!
Perhaps it was the variegation in the yarn that led you astray. On the other hand, it will probably hide where you had to change course.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--why couldn't you do miter squares in SS. They are very versatile modules and can be resized, even in the same project. Lace can be incorporated. Stripes of all sorts. Beads. Nupps/bobbles. Anything goes. That is what makes them so much funAnything goes.

Tricia--I can't see any errors from NY so it must be perfect. Love the cherry red cowl. Seems like you have been knitting up a storm.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's an interesting CAL that our crocheters might like:
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/holiday-stashdown-cal


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Finally a couple of minutes for some promised pictures of projects. Don't look to close at the entralec slouchy. There are some mistakes and I got lost close to the top, gave up and just decreased and fastened off. I will try this again but with a different yarn.


Great work, Tricia! I don't see any mistakes, just items to keep people warm. 

Artbeads: when I go on there I search for 8/0 or 6/0 seed beads. It narrows their products down tremendously! They have sales pretty often. Did you sign up for emails?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> A friend just sent me this - not sure if anyone here can relate to it...


Psssh! I don't know "anyone" like that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, Paula. Great to see you here. Haven't seen you on KP for ages!
You really don't have to have 1000 yards. The pattern has 24 days worth of patterns, but if you were to knit them all it would be really long. I knit a lace one using 16 days patterns, and I reduced its width by about a quarter and used just over 470 yards. I am currently finishing up a fingering one, also reduced width, and I think only 13 patterns and think I will be using just over 500 yards.

Sue


mamapr80 said:


> OK - I'm in!
> I believe I have 1000 yards of a single color hiding somewhere...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Psssh! I don't know "anyone" like that.


I know - right?!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't been around much the past couple of days. Trying to catch up on a lot of posts.We finally have a quiet house, but had a bunch of running around to do today. DH is out tonight and I will relish a nice quiet evening where I can knit to my heart's content.

Toni, those Apple pies look so yummy. make my mouth water.

Julie your Guernsey looks so good. how much yarn does it take to make one?

Linda, those monster pants are so cute.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pie crusts are something I don't have much success wit, at least not since Imcame to the States. I believe there is some difference between the flour here and back home in England. I use the frozen pie crusts all the time now, not because I am lazy, just got so frustrated with my dismal attempts at making pastry.
Sue


KittyChriss said:


> Toni, awesome pies. Do you make your own pie crust? While I love to cook, pie crust is something I gave up MANY years ago. As soon as I found out you could buy frozen pie crust there was no more need to be rolling out the dough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a lot of yarn :thumbup:


Especially as I have two more cones of the green, and my huge cream one that I did not photograph!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finally a couple of minutes for some promised pictures of projects. Don't look to close at the entralec slouchy. There are some mistakes and I got lost close to the top, gave up and just decreased and fastened off. I will try this again but with a different yarn.


So glad you had the data to post these- I am glad I don't have that problem- lovely work!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that Michael did well at his last meet, and that everyone said he would be missed. I am sure he will remember that. I am sure that you were proud of him. It is a shame that he will miss the championship, but he has left with a flourish and recognition of the part he has played the past few years. Hopefully at the end of the season you will get all the recognition for all the work you have done over the years. I bet you will be a tough act to follow.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I haven't been around much the past couple of days. Trying to catch up on a lot of posts.We finally have a quiet house, but had a bunch of running around to do today. DH is out tonight and I will relish a nice quiet evening where I can knit to my heart's content.
> 
> Toni, those Apple pies look so yummy. make my mouth water.
> 
> ...


It was a bit more than a kilo of Worsted weight about 1.1kg I think for my big grey one in Merino, that is why I got Jean to buy the third cone, on the assumption it is better to err on the positive rather than negative side!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too. 
Sue


Normaedern said:


> 😁😁 I can relate!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I looked too, but there weren't really any I fell in love with. I keep telling myself to wait until after I get back from my trip before ordering again, or should I order just before I go so it will awaiting me on my return.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Totally tongue in cheek. ;-)
> I just dared to look in at this week's Posh & now I am sorry. I started doing up a list of wanna-haves then realized that I won't be home when the sale goes live - #@%*@# swim practice!
> I'd much rather spend that gas money on yarn to say noting of what I would rather do with those 4 hours.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your entrelac slouchy.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Finally a couple of minutes for some promised pictures of projects. Don't look to close at the entralec slouchy. There are some mistakes and I got lost close to the top, gave up and just decreased and fastened off. I will try this again but with a different yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Jane, glad that Michael did well at his last meet, and that everyone said he would be missed. I am sure he will remember that. I am sure that you were proud of him. It is a shame that he will miss the championship, but he has left with a flourish and recognition of the part he has played the past few years. Hopefully at the end of the season you will get all the recognition for all the work you have done over the years. I bet you will be a tough act to follow.
> 
> Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that Michael did well at his last meet, and that everyone said he would be missed. I am sure he will remember that. I am sure that you were proud of him. It is a shame that he will miss the championship, but he has left with a flourish and recognition of the part he has played the past few years. Hopefully at the end of the season you will get all the recognition for all the work you have done over the years. I bet you will be a tough act to follow.


Thank you so much for your kind words, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I believe there is some difference between the flour here and back home in England. ...


There is certainly a difference in France. That was another thing that we had to adjust to because lots of recipes just don't turn out the same. Besides flour, brown sugar is different, for instance - more granular so that it doesn't pack the same way. Also some things are hard to get - like icing sugar. We are becoming more familiar with which stores or markets might have what we want or what might make a suitable substitute.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, I am back so y'all are stuck with me for the weekend  No seats on the plane. I could have hung out at the airport to see if I could get on a later flight but the return trip was not looking good. Sold out Sunday and if I did not make it on Sunday (hope for no-shows) then it was a $40 cab ride each way to an expensive hotel (no Motel 6 in the area) and hope that I could get a seat on the oversold Monday flights. I did not check Tuesday. So I am staying home and FedExing the birthday present.

Big cones Julie, thanks for the 'wow that's big' photo. Nice to be able to see what one would be into if they decided to tackle this type of project.

Looks good Tricia. And if you are worried about the hat looking weird at the top then just make sure it is worn while it is snowing so the snow covers whatever part you don't like 

Yeah, I can relate to the cartoon. I have actually not bought a dress because my brain goes 'I could so make that myself'. 

I just re-read my post and apologies if the note to Julie sounds risque. 

Hope all are having a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There is certainly a difference in France. That was another thing that we had to adjust to because lots of recipes just don't turn out the same. Besides flour, brown sugar is different, for instance - more granular so that it doesn't pack the same way. Also some things are hard to get - like icing sugar. We are becoming more familiar with which stores or markets might have what we want or what might make a suitable substitute.


I gather the flour is bleached, I think it is, within an 'nth' of it's existence to become unworkable if it were taken any further- but this is what gives the Baguette it's unique crust. And renders the Croissant so delicious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well, I am back so y'all are stuck with me for the weekend  No seats on the plane. I could have hung out at the airport to see if I could get on a later flight but the return trip was not looking good. Sold out Sunday and if I did not make it on Sunday (hope for no-shows) then it was a $40 cab ride each way to an expensive hotel (no Motel 6 in the area) and hope that I could get a seat on the oversold Monday flights. I did not check Tuesday. So I am staying home and FedExing the birthday present.
> 
> Big cones Julie, thanks for the 'wow that's big' photo. Nice to be able to see what one would be into if they decided to tackle this type of project.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound risque to me! Sorry you did not manage to get on board! Think of all the yarn you can buy with what you have saved!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, Melanie, you have to treat yourself to some yarn as consolation for not getting your flight!

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Doesn't sound risque to me! Sorry you did not manage to get on board! Think of all the yarn you can buy with what you have saved!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, Melanie, you have to treat yourself to some yarn as consolation for not getting your flight!
> 
> Sue


You enabler, you!!!!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Well, I am back so y'all are stuck with me for the weekend  No seats on the plane. ..


Too bad that your plan never worked out....


> Yeah, I can relate to the cartoon. I have actually not bought a dress because my brain goes 'I could so make that myself'.


These days, though, the materials can be so costly - if you can actually find them. More & more difficult around here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, they look great! The slouchy hat looks good :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Several nice patterns from Janina Böttger
Brilthor - Beaded slouch hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brilthor---beaded-slouch-hat

Brilthor - Perlenstulpen - matching mitts
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brilthor---perlenstulpen

Interesting socks
Aeglos - icy socks
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aeglos---icy-socks

Iavas galadh - Autumn tree
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/iavas-galadh---autumn-tree


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that I had posted this but I don't see it here ... perhaps I didn't go back far enough.
Here's an interesting CAL that our crocheters might like:
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/holiday-stashdown-cal


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Doesn't sound risque to me! Sorry you did not manage to get on board! Think of all the yarn you can buy with what you have saved!


That is the bright side, Melanie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I loved the slouchy hat, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Awe!!! What a wonderful surprise!!! I hope you get to rest and relax this weekend.


From me, too, Ronie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Toni!
> No they are at the bottom in the Stocking stitch band- but will show up better when she is wearing it! There sure is a lot of yarn- and it was my major yarn purchase last year- for the green- Jean bought her own wool!


The green looks really lovely, Julie. Of course, it's my favorite color!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I loved the slouchy hat, Jane.


Paired with the mitts, that would be a lovely Christmas gift.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some patterns to consider for those who have indulged their habit...
> 
> Jordaan Cowl
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?m=&style=&yarn=&technique=&season=&year=&new=&format=free&designer=&products_id=2169
> ...


Thanks, Jane! You find the best patterns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> The green looks really lovely, Julie. Of course, it's my favorite color!


It really is going to be a lovely colour to work- I am glad I have my daylight lamp though- as I so often end up working at night!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Adding more egg to the pie crust reminds me of what I did for the Tapioca recipe recently...
> 
> Doubled the 3 Tablespoons of Tapioca mix (The VERY tiny stuff, not the large pearl I have now)
> 1 1/4 C heavy cream
> ...


That sounds delicious!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A friend just sent me this - not sure if anyone here can relate to it...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finally a couple of minutes for some promised pictures of projects. Don't look to close at the entralec slouchy. There are some mistakes and I got lost close to the top, gave up and just decreased and fastened off. I will try this again but with a different yarn.


Those all look great, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I need to catch up on Dancing Bees. ...quote]
> 
> My Dancing Bees is going slowly through this clue. I've got so many other projects I'm trying to work on as well, it's all taking time, so I'm just sort working a bit on this one and then that one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that Michael did well at his last meet, and that everyone said he would be missed. I am sure he will remember that. I am sure that you were proud of him. It is a shame that he will miss the championship, but he has left with a flourish and recognition of the part he has played the past few years. Hopefully at the end of the season you will get all the recognition for all the work you have done over the years. I bet you will be a tough act to follow.
> 
> Sue


Well said, Sue! I completely agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, Melanie, you have to treat yourself to some yarn as consolation for not getting your flight!
> 
> Sue


I agree, Melanie! Sorry you weren't able to go, but now you have all kinds of knitting time!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--so sorry your trip did not happen. But you tried and can do no better.

When my son was in the UK, many years ago with a High School group, the kids ate at McDonalds or Burger King a lot. My son said the meat tasted nothing like the meat in the US. It was a learning for him about how cows fed on grass would taste so different than the CAFO raised animals in the US with all their hormones and antibiotics. Same would hold for grains, too. Varieties here were bred for very high gluten content. Traditionally wheat had about 2% gluten/ Now it has about 35%. And people wonder why we have an increase in gluten caused health problems.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...My Dancing Bees is going slowly through this clue. ...


I found this one to move slowly as well. I did all 52 rows.
The next pattern is my favourite.
Here's my clue 4 section & my shawl to this point.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Well said, Sue! I completely agree!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I found this one to move slowly as well. I did all 52 rows.
> The next pattern is my favourite.
> Here's my clue 4 section & my shawl to this point.


Oh, good, it's not just me!  I plan to do all 52 rows as well. I probably would be much further along if I wasn't trying to get more done on other WIPs as well. Shuffling from one to the other and back again!

I love the way yours is looking! You always use such beautiful yarn and beads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I found this one to move slowly as well. I did all 52 rows.
> The next pattern is my favourite.
> Here's my clue 4 section & my shawl to this point.


And of course as it's an MKAL you don't know what will happen next- very fine knitting as always, Jane!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I found this one to move slowly as well. I did all 52 rows.
> The next pattern is my favourite.
> Here's my clue 4 section & my shawl to this point.


This is looking very good Jane. 
And thanks for all the patterns. Sometimes I just refuse to look at what you post and sometimes I look. I started to just favorite some so that my library would not overflow 😊 I especially do like the slouchy hat and matching mitts. And I went and joined the CAL. Hoping that here are smaller items that I can work for Xmas gifts.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Julie, it sure does take a lot of wool to make that Guernsey! Those cones are huge. Love the color for yours as well!

What a nice surprise from your dh Ronie. It's always so nice to be surprised with flowers!

Can definately relate to the cartoon Jane! :lol: 

Karen, that is how I have done mitered squares also, just as you described.

Tricia, your entrelac looks great to me. I really still would like to do a hat too to match the cowl I made! Your little hats for the orphanage are very cute too. Busy lady!

Sue, glad you are getting some quiet time to knit. I too have resorted to the frozen crusts for the same reason. My crusts just keep coming out too tough! My daughter makes great pie crust and has tried to teach me, but I think it is hopeless!

Melanie, too bad about your trip not happening! But I think Julie's suggestion is certainly a good one


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I found this one to move slowly as well. I did all 52 rows.
> The next pattern is my favourite.
> Here's my clue 4 section & my shawl to this point.


Ooh I love how this looks. And the beads are so perfect for it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow Julie, it sure does take a lot of wool to make that Guernsey! Those cones are huge. Love the color for yours as well!
> 
> What a nice surprise from your dh Ronie. It's always so nice to be surprised with flowers!
> 
> ...


And as a fellow spinner you really know that one from personal experience!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just weighed the grubby cone of cream four ply wool- 642 g approximately- not sure of course exactly how heavy the cone is- the one from the red wool weighs 30g. I reckon a good wool wash before I try to wear it will work! Mind you I have to knit it first!!!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, they look great. I see no mistakes.  They look warm also. Hmmmmm-I love the red cowl. 

Love the pattern on the beaded slouch and fingerless mitts. Going to use it in my entrelac, if the pattern fits.  Love the socks also.

Melanie, so sorry you did not get to go on your trip. I agree about the money saved and what to do with it. 

Jane, lovely shawl.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Great work, Tricia! I don't see any mistakes, just items to keep people warm.
> 
> Artbeads: when I go on there I search for 8/0 or 6/0 seed beads. It narrows their products down tremendously! They have sales pretty often. Did you sign up for emails?


I didn't sign up. I searched for 6/0, toho in one try and large hole in another. I think my data use limit makes me feel I need to rush and I get frustrated if I can't find what I want in a few minutes.

I think sale was 60% off today. Maybe I just need to get some clear then I can use them with any yarn.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Well, I am back so y'all are stuck with me for the weekend  No seats on the plane. I could have hung out at the airport to see if I could get on a later flight but the return trip was not looking good. Sold out Sunday and if I did not make it on Sunday (hope for no-shows) then it was a $40 cab ride each way to an expensive hotel (no Motel 6 in the area) and hope that I could get a seat on the oversold Monday flights. I did not check Tuesday. So I am staying home and FedExing the birthday present.
> 
> Big cones Julie, thanks for the 'wow that's big' photo. Nice to be able to see what one would be into if they decided to tackle this type of project.
> 
> ...


Melanie, I just didn't get the cute star on top. But trying to decrease and keep entralec pattern got blurred in the variegated yarn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I didn't sign up. I searched for 6/0, toho in one try and large hole in another. I think my data use limit makes me feel I need to rush and I get frustrated if I can't find what I want in a few minutes.
> 
> I think sale was 60% off today. Maybe I just need to get some clear then I can use them with any yarn.


I hope it works better for you next time, Tricia.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, your Dancing Bees is amazing! That is going to be a really nice wrap when you are done. 

Happy Knitting Weekend, Melanie!!!

Pie crusts are finicky. Any little difference in the ingredients changes the end product. :?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I love the way yours is looking! You always use such beautiful yarn and beads.


Thank you, Pam - so kind of you


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

All of those beaded patterns!!! I saved each and everyone of them, Jane. Thank you!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...very fine knitting as always, Jane!


Thank you, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie


 :thumbup: Feeling a bit of a fraud here- maybe I should start a Guernsey Knitting Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> This is looking very good Jane.


Thank you, Chris 


> Sometimes I just refuse to look at what you post and sometimes I look. I started to just favorite some so that my library would not overflow


I only leave purchased patterns in my library. The other ones I download. I figure that I never know when the mood will hit me to try something different or if someone wants something from other things in my collection. I now that I can't even make a drop in the bucket but it's there in case I decide that I want it.


> I went and joined the CAL. Hoping that here are smaller items that I can work for Xmas gifts.


Me, too. I'll hang around & have a look-see.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ooh I love how this looks. And the beads are so perfect for it!


Thank you, Caryn - those are my go-to beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, lovely shawl.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I searched for 6/0, toho in one try and large hole in another. I think my data use limit makes me feel I need to rush and I get frustrated if I can't find what I want in a few minutes....Maybe I just need to get some clear then I can use them with any yarn.


In general, the TOHO & Miyuki are pretty standard. I usually use the 8/0 with lace but if I am going to be using a lot of beads, I will use the 8/0 with fingering as well. Sometimes they're a bit tight but the floss works when the hook doesn't. I have used the 6/0 with yarn as thick as DK - but only certain shaped beads will work.

When I started, I ordered a selection from Knit Picks. Although their range is pretty limited, they can certainly tide you over.
I keep on hand & regularly re-stock the clear rainbow transparent, the gunmetal grey & the multi-iris transparent. The red is nice too. The price is very reasonable with about 680 in the size 6/0 container & 700 (likely more) in the size 8/0 container

Here is the link to their seed bead selection:
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfSearch/Search.cfm?q=seed+beads


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, your Dancing Bees is amazing! That is going to be a really nice wrap when you are done. ...


Thank you, Toni 
I am afraid that I will have issues with finding a big enough surface to block this one as well. I'll probably have to take Tanya's advice & get a sheet of plywood.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Feeling a bit of a fraud here- maybe I should start a Guernsey Knitting Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think that we are all using the Lace tag as an umbrella. We love the lace but we appreciate everything & mostly the company.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that we are all using the Lace tag as an umbrella. We love the lace but we appreciate everything & mostly the company.


Oh, for sure! We enjoy everyone and all of their projects here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that we are all using the Lace tag as an umbrella. We love the lace but we appreciate everything & mostly the company.


Thanks Jane! That does make me feel better about it- Reading the posts helps keep me knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, for sure! We enjoy everyone and all of their projects here.


Thank you, as well, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that we are all using the Lace tag as an umbrella. We love the lace but we appreciate everything & mostly the company.


Absolutely!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Feeling a bit of a fraud here- maybe I should start a Guernsey Knitting Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Or host and LP with a Guernsey theme  We could learn a lot even if we did not knit one (gasp! doing a Guernsey in two weeks!).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Heh heh, spend my 'trip savings' on yarn! $500 plus for airfare, another $200 for the hotel, $140 for the rental car, and if I got stuck in Atlantic City there is the $80 in cab fare and another $200 in hotel, plus food... ooh, the yarn stash I would have. _ wakes up as reality sets back in _


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely!


Thanks to you, Pam, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Or host and LP with a Guernsey theme  We could learn a lot even if we did not knit one (gasp! doing a Guernsey in two weeks!).


Actually that is a thought! We should put it to Toni! I am not sure of dates. Thinking of previous times I have hosted- I was talking with my penfriend Susi in Germany- the one who took me to all the castles when I stayed with her and her husband in 2011- just this morning. A Guernsey in two weeks- boy oh boy Melanie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Heh heh, spend my 'trip savings' on yarn! $500 plus for airfare, another $200 for the hotel, $140 for the rental car, and if I got stuck in Atlantic City there is the $80 in cab fare and another $200 in hotel, plus food... ooh, the yarn stash I would have. _ wakes up as reality sets back in _


Gulp!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Heh heh, spend my 'trip savings' on yarn! $500 plus for airfare, another $200 for the hotel, $140 for the rental car, and if I got stuck in Atlantic City there is the $80 in cab fare and another $200 in hotel, plus food... ooh, the yarn stash I would have. _ wakes up as reality sets back in _


 :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished my Advent scarf Part 2. I used about 591 yards for this one on the fingering, doing Days 1, 15-23, 14, 8 and 24. It is not blocked yet, but posting a couple of pics to show the difference between the ends. With the purple one I made them symmetrical by knitting Day 1 again and joining with kitchener stitch. With the pink one (looks orange here), I finished off with Day 24. I personally prefer it symmetrical, but I still am very happy with the second one. I hope to get it blocked tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Advent scarf. ...


Great work, Sue.
It's amazing how the colours keep changing in that first one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine too. I have only done one row, as I wanted to concentrate on Advent scarf. Now I have just finished that I want to work on DB and also want to finish Forest. I realize I am going to be behind on DB anyway as I will be away until September 11. I will work on the two but aim to finish Forest so that is out of the way.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> triciad19 said:
> 
> 
> > I need to catch up on Dancing Bees. ...quote]
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know. Thank goodness it really isn't the colour in that pic.

Sur


jscaplen said:


> Great work, Sue.
> It's amazing how the colours keep changing in that first one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ..aim to finish Forest so that is out of the way.


I have to rewind my yarn for Forest. When I did it the first time, it kept slipping over the top & I would backtrack & rewind but obviously it never fixed it because I keep getting a snarl. While I am at it, I think that I will restart from the other end & join in the middle so that both ends are alike. It'll be a few days before I can get at it, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I know. Thank goodness it really isn't the colour in that pic.


I like it actually but not as much as the real thing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Feeling a bit of a fraud here- maybe I should start a Guernsey Knitting Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No, no! We like a little guernsey with our lace. 

Sue, those are both gorgeous. Thank you for sharing with us these weeks. Gives us a look/try at what is out there to be doing. Lovely.

You know, I do hate doing windows. We did some windows last week for one of our offices. Went to clean it tonight and with the sun through everything was streaked and smeared. So we redid them tonight. Hopefully, we got the worst. Some day, when I am rich and famous, or maybe just rich, I will not do windows. . .or dusting. . .or toilets. . .or tubs etc. And I will have my own cleaning lady.  Just sayin.'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am so glad!



eshlemania said:


> No, no! We like a little guernsey with our lace.
> 
> Sue, those are both gorgeous. Thank you for sharing with us these weeks. Gives us a look/try at what is out there to be doing. Lovely.
> 
> You know, I do hate doing windows. We did some windows last week for one of our offices. Went to clean it tonight and with the sun through everything was streaked and smeared. So we redid them tonight. Hopefully, we got the worst. Some day, when I am rich and famous, or maybe just rich, I will not do windows. . .or dusting. . .or toilets. . .or tubs etc. And I will have my own cleaning lady.  Just sayin.'


How sensible, Dear! I really like having my cleaning lady- but they specifically don't do windows!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Next pattern in the elements series  FREE until October 22 with the code AIR-1015
Air by Erica Jackofsky (Fiddle Knits)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/air-4

Checkerboard Rib Scarf
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L50139.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Knit+Checkerboard+Rib+Scarf&utm_content=Crochet+an+Easy+Log+Cabin+Afghan+With+Moogly%21&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+08072015

Beetroot Salad by Julie Tootill
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beetroot-salad


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Advent scarf Part 2. I used about 591 yards for this one on the fingering, doing Days 1, 15-23, 14, 8 and 24. It is not blocked yet, but posting a couple of pics to show the difference between the ends. With the purple one I made them symmetrical by knitting Day 1 again and joining with kitchener stitch. With the pink one (looks orange here), I finished off with Day 24. I personally prefer it symmetrical, but I still am very happy with the second one. I hope to get it blocked tomorrow.
> 
> Sue


Those look fabulous, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Mine too. I have only done one row, as I wanted to concentrate on Advent scarf. Now I have just finished that I want to work on DB and also want to finish Forest. I realize I am going to be behind on DB anyway as I will be away until September 11. I will work on the two but aim to finish Forest so that is out of the way.
> 
> Sue


I hear you, Sue. I'm on row 16 of clue 4 of DB. Making some progress tonight. I've completed 25-1/2 repeats on my Forest, so progress there, too. I'm plugging away on my Mystery Moonwalk and I still need to get started on my Advent scarf. I'll get there.  When do you leave on your trip?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a conversation earlier with RosD, she is hoping to be back with the Lace Party, soon. Her MIL has had a heart attack, they are hoping she can return to Perth this week, she has had a stent put in, and they are not sure if she will be well enough. Jackson has not recovered completely yet, but I think she said they will see him soon. The child who has cancer (Dakotah) is going to get a wonderful parcel from Ros and her DH.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a conversation earlier with RosD, she is hoping to be back with the Lace Party, soon. Her MIL has had a heart attack, they are hoping she can return to Perth this week, she has had a stent put in, and they are not sure if she will be well enough. Jackson has not recovered completely yet, but I think she said they will see him soon. The child who has cancer (Dakotah) is going to get a wonderful parcel from Ros and her DH.


Thank you so much, Julie, for the update. I've been wondering how she's been doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you so much, Julie, for the update. I've been wondering how she's been doing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Paired with the mitts, that would be a lovely Christmas gift.


I was thinking for ME😊


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I found this one to move slowly as well. I did all 52 rows.
> The next pattern is my favourite.
> Here's my clue 4 section & my shawl to this point.


That is so pretty. I really like your yarn, Jane.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Feeling a bit of a fraud here- maybe I should start a Guernsey Knitting Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would miss you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Heh heh, spend my 'trip savings' on yarn! $500 plus for airfare, another $200 for the hotel, $140 for the rental car, and if I got stuck in Atlantic City there is the $80 in cab fare and another $200 in hotel, plus food... ooh, the yarn stash I would have. _ wakes up as reality sets back in _


😀😀😇


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually that is a thought! We should put it to Toni! I am not sure of dates. Thinking of previous times I have hosted- I was talking with my penfriend Susi in Germany- the one who took me to all the castles when I stayed with her and her husband in 2011- just this morning. A Guernsey in two weeks- boy oh boy Melanie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a thought!


Great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, both are lovely. I think a have a preference for the symmetrical one. Beautiful work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you so much, Julie, for the update. I've been wondering how she's been doing.


RosD had been in my mind, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I would miss you!


Melanie has come up with a good idea- a Guernsey topic for the Lace party- although as she said knocking one out in a fortnight, might be a bit beyond most of us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great!


 :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Melanie has come up with a good idea- a Guernsey topic for the Lace party- although as she said knocking one out in a fortnight, might be a bit beyond most of us!


With all of those cables, etc...QUITE!

Below are two of my projects finished (and, yes Ronie...I think I've graduated to the fast-girl knitting class).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I should have used the finishing techniques that this owl dishcloth had to finish the baby blanket...at least I will be doing another blankie --> maybe not the same pattern...but *who* knows?

The coil-less safety pin is in place so that I can go on to the next "section". Do I pick up along the left or right side? Double or single loop for the crochet hook to move the loops through and onto the circ?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> With all of those cables, etc...QUITE!
> 
> Below are two of my projects finished (and, yes Ronie...I think I've graduated to the fast-girl knitting class).


That is great! So pleased with the promotion.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a conversation earlier with RosD, she is hoping to be back with the Lace Party, soon. Her MIL has had a heart attack, they are hoping she can return to Perth this week, she has had a stent put in, and they are not sure if she will be well enough. Jackson has not recovered completely yet, but I think she said they will see him soon. The child who has cancer (Dakotah) is going to get a wonderful parcel from Ros and her DH.


I've been missing her. Thanks so for checking up on her and updating us all. She has gone through so much. Prayers and hugs for all.

Yay, Karen! Those look great. 

How about a baby guernsey?

I know cleaning ladies usually do not do windows.  But our window money is what we do our runaways with.  I don't mind windows, except when they won't get clean with a reasonable amount of scrubbing. However, nights like last night I give serious thought to not ever doing a window again.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

I know I find cleaning windows a real pain. You think you have all the smears taken care of, then a little while later, they stand out like a sore thumb.
Suequote=eshlemania]No, no! We like a little guernsey with our lace. 

Sue, those are both gorgeous. Thank you for sharing with us these weeks. Gives us a look/try at what is out there to be doing. Lovely.

You know, I do hate doing windows. We did some windows last week for one of our offices. Went to clean it tonight and with the sun through everything was streaked and smeared. So we redid them tonight. Hopefully, we got the worst. Some day, when I am rich and famous, or maybe just rich, I will not do windows. . .or dusting. . .or toilets. . .or tubs etc. And I will have my own cleaning lady.  Just sayin.'[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Next pattern in the elements series  FREE until October 22 with the code AIR-1015
> Air by Erica Jackofsky (Fiddle Knits)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/air-4
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. I like both of them. I am just amazed that The designer can pick out so many fantastic stitch patterns. the majority of them are the basic lace stitches, k2tog, ssk and yo. It's amazing what you can do with those three stitches. Of course, there were some Nupps thrown in too.

Sue 


Miss Pam said:


> Those look fabulous, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I worked a little on Forest last night.

I leave on 26th. I think I am going to take two WIPs with me, ones that are easy to put down and pick up again. I just cast on a cowl last night with some sequined yawn. It is a mindless knit. It is also DK weight, unlike the laceweight and fingering I normally use. I will do a couple of rows,just to get started, then it will be ready to pick up when Imhave the time over there. not going to take any shawl knitting with me.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I hear you, Sue. I'm on row 16 of clue 4 of DB. Making some progress tonight. I've completed 25-1/2 repeats on my Forest, so progress there, too. I'm plugging away on my Mystery Moonwalk and I still need to get started on my Advent scarf. I'll get there.  When do you leave on your trip?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> No, no! We like a little guernsey with our lace.
> 
> Sue, those are both gorgeous. Thank you for sharing with us these weeks. Gives us a look/try at what is out there to be doing. Lovely.
> 
> You know, I do hate doing windows. We did some windows last week for one of our offices. Went to clean it tonight and with the sun through everything was streaked and smeared. So we redid them tonight. Hopefully, we got the worst. Some day, when I am rich and famous, or maybe just rich, I will not do windows. . .or dusting. . .or toilets. . .or tubs etc. And I will have my own cleaning lady.  Just sayin.'


As a tradeswoman I got a lot of sexism--and sitl do. One thing people would ask was if I did windows. My answer was I install them; don't clean them! Sometimes it drew a smile from people as they hopefully got it.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry, but I have a crochet question:
http://www.barbscrochet.com/xstitch_crochet_dishcloth.html

What does it mean: "working around the dc just made" This is in Row 2. I love this stitch!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Sorry, but I have a crochet question:
> http://www.barbscrochet.com/xstitch_crochet_dishcloth.html
> 
> What does it mean: "working around the dc just made" This is in Row 2. I love this stitch!!!


I interpret this to mean that you skip one chain and make a DC in the next one. Then reach across this DC to the skipped chain and make a DC in it. You will in effect make a cross of one Dc over the other. Not hard to do, just dont work tight.

ED: Just enlarged the pic of the dishcloth. It is photo'd side ways so cock your head 90 degrees and look at the rows. You can see the crossing of the green stitches as they are worked into a white row. Hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I should have used the finishing techniques that this owl dishcloth had to finish the baby blanket...at least I will be doing another blankie --> maybe not the same pattern...but *who* knows?
> 
> The coil-less safety pin is in place so that I can go on to the next "section". Do I pick up along the left or right side? Double or single loop for the crochet hook to move the loops through and onto the circ?


Karen--you can do whatever you like. Not being snotty here, but there is no right or wrong. Try different things to see what you like. I prefer picking up 2 loops for strength and usually pick up from the right side as there will be a ridge created. Same as when doing entrelac. But you may like the ridge and want it as a design detail. So try and judge for yourself.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't do much crochet, but wonder if it just means to reach back behind that doc to the slipped stitch before it.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Sorry, but I have a crochet question:
> http://www.barbscrochet.com/xstitch_crochet_dishcloth.html
> 
> What does it mean: "working around the dc just made" This is in Row 2. I love this stitch!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Don't do much crochet, but wonder if it just means to reach back behind that doc to the slipped stitch before it, then do a doc in that slipped stitch. That might give those crossed stitches (like an X that you can see in the pic). I imagine that would make for a thick, substantial dishcloth.
> 
> Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I worked a little on Forest last night.
> 
> I leave on 26th. I think I am going to take two WIPs with me, ones that are easy to put down and pick up again. I just cast on a cowl last night with some sequined yawn. It is a mindless knit. It is also DK weight, unlike the laceweight and fingering I normally use. I will do a couple of rows,just to get started, then it will be ready to pick up when Imhave the time over there. not going to take any shawl knitting with me.
> 
> Sue


Have you worked with sequined yarn before? Do the sequins work easily or do they get in the way of the knitting?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> With all of those cables, etc...QUITE!
> 
> Below are two of my projects finished (and, yes Ronie...I think I've graduated to the fast-girl knitting class).


Guernseys are more purl and plain, rather than cables- except for Aran work, Karen- I love your owl, the edging looks lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I've been missing her. Thanks so for checking up on her and updating us all. She has gone through so much. Prayers and hugs for all.
> 
> Yay, Karen! Those look great.
> 
> ...


Excellent idea, Bev Baby Guernsey Lace Party here I come! Hint hint, Toni- I don't know what dates you are looking for!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I worked a little on Forest last night.
> 
> I leave on 26th. I think I am going to take two WIPs with me, ones that are easy to put down and pick up again. I just cast on a cowl last night with some sequined yawn. It is a mindless knit. It is also DK weight, unlike the laceweight and fingering I normally use. I will do a couple of rows,just to get started, then it will be ready to pick up when Imhave the time over there. not going to take any shawl knitting with me.
> 
> Sue


Sue I love love love, your typo!!!!! Do you think it qualifiies as a Malapropism?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely Sue. I can't believe that one is pink though, it is quite solidly orange on my monitor  The designer has done really well with all those pretty patterns to offer.

Cute owl Karen. And your miter square looks like a kite.

Windows - one year a hurricane took off all the leaves of the trees in my neighborhood. Which promptly stuck to my house and windows. Neighbors had no leaves on their houses (or their trees). Also some roof shingles traveled but they ended up in the pool and thankfully not stuck to the windows. We had to get out the pressure washer to clean off the leaves. Took a lot of effort to get those windows clean. My windows are awning windows and had bare aluminum frames (we have since had them painted). Not fun to clean. As for the insides, I think the worst thing that can get on your windows is dog nose. They leave something behind that nothing cuts through. I have even used a razor to scrape the stuff off where the dog used to sit by the sliding glass door.

I had decided to take Simply Moonwalk with me on the plane. That would have been disappointing as I discovered this morning that while my beads do fit on the beader, the combination of beader and yarn are too thick for the bead hole. I would not have been able to get any knitting done! So back to the mono-filament line method.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Cute owl Karen. And your miter square looks like a kite.


mmmm...even if I went up with the size of needle I'm not sure I can get away from having "Kite" syndrome...the edges curl on this one --> so I'll see if going up will cure the curl and give it drape. It's not animal hair or cotton...but acrylic. At least I'm finding out what the style is like before I commit to a "final" project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> mmmm...even if I went up with the size of needle I'm not sure I can get away from having "Kite" syndrome...the edges curl on this one --> so I'll see if going up will cure the curl and give it drape. It's not animal hair or cotton...but acrylic. At least I'm finding out what the style is like before I commit to a "final" project.


Karen--if knitting SS edges will always curl. This is the bane of knitters. However, if incorporating the miter squares into a larger item it will all balance out and you will only have to consider the finish edge trim. I also think the kite syndrome has to do with some change in your tension as you decrease. I get a bit of that, too, but not anything too noticeable in a larger panel of squares.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely Sue. I can't believe that one is pink though, it is quite solidly orange on my monitor  The designer has done really well with all those pretty patterns to offer.
> 
> Cute owl Karen. And your miter square looks like a kite.
> 
> ...


Well, good that the plane couldn't seat you after all. What a relief from all that knitting frustration that would have occurred.

Windows are such a problem. We could, of course, go back to pre-glass days and not have any. Think of all the cleaning we would avoid.

FYI, when glass was first being made, it became a major event to have any glass at all. A great gift would have been a very small piece of glass that could be installed in a wood panel for a window opening. And the glass would have had many bubbles in it from the hand blowing. Cleaning was never an issue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--took a closer look at your dish/washcloth pattern. It really is a very nice one and think I will save it. Thanx for sharing it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> mmmm...even if I went up with the size of needle I'm not sure I can get away from having "Kite" syndrome...the edges curl on this one --> so I'll see if going up will cure the curl and give it drape. It's not animal hair or cotton...but acrylic. At least I'm finding out what the style is like before I commit to a "final" project.


 I meant it looked like a cute little kite, was not thinking something was off. Thinking further, one could make a bunch of these, like Ronie's fish, add 'kite strings' and create a kid's afghan.

My Simply Moonwalk shawl has a lot of SS so it is curling like crazy. Nature of the beast. You can try steaming your acrylic to get it to block and maybe drape. Just be careful not to touch the yarn with your iron. If you have a steamer that is easier to work with.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually that is a thought! We should put it to Toni! I am not sure of dates. Thinking of previous times I have hosted- I was talking with my penfriend Susi in Germany- the one who took me to all the castles when I stayed with her and her husband in 2011- just this morning. A Guernsey in two weeks- boy oh boy Melanie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a thought!


If we pushed REALLY hard, maybe a baby Guernsey?  Of course, we don't have to limit the size of the project. We tackle some pretty big ones around here and they just carry on. Whenever you would like to host a LP works for me.  I still have not heard anything from Watercolour/VintageCrochet about the next party starting on the 16th. I was going to do WIP's Party if we don't hear from her. Our calendar is open, except for our adventure in October with DFL.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Heh heh, spend my 'trip savings' on yarn! $500 plus for airfare, another $200 for the hotel, $140 for the rental car, and if I got stuck in Atlantic City there is the $80 in cab fare and another $200 in hotel, plus food... ooh, the yarn stash I would have. _ wakes up as reality sets back in _


Could you ever have fun!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Advent scarf Part 2. I used about 591 yards for this one on the fingering, doing Days 1, 15-23, 14, 8 and 24. It is not blocked yet, but posting a couple of pics to show the difference between the ends. With the purple one I made them symmetrical by knitting Day 1 again and joining with kitchener stitch. With the pink one (looks orange here), I finished off with Day 24. I personally prefer it symmetrical, but I still am very happy with the second one. I hope to get it blocked tomorrow.
> 
> Sue


It is so interesting to see all of these stitch patterns. Thank you, Sue!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you so much, Julie, for the update. I've been wondering how she's been doing.


I've been wondering also. Thanks, Julie.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> While I am at it, I think that I will restart from the other end & join in the middle so that both ends are alike. It'll be a few days before I can get at it, though.


Are you talking about Forest? You don't have to do this, if so. I have made it so both ends are the same.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a conversation earlier with RosD, she is hoping to be back with the Lace Party, soon. Her MIL has had a heart attack, they are hoping she can return to Perth this week, she has had a stent put in, and they are not sure if she will be well enough. Jackson has not recovered completely yet, but I think she said they will see him soon. The child who has cancer (Dakotah) is going to get a wonderful parcel from Ros and her DH.


Julie, thanks for the information update. Our Celebrate Recovery group and church have added Dakotah to our prayer lists.

I love reading about your Guernseys and seeing them. One day (in my spare time) I plan to take your workshop. Maybe we can create a new version, a lace Guernsey. When younger I always looked at the Aran sweater kits and wished I had the money to order a kit. At first I thought Aran and Guernsey sweaters were the same.

Wish I had more data use. I have almost used up my allotment this month.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Below are two of my projects finished (and, yes Ronie...I think I've graduated to the fast-girl knitting class).


Way to go, Karen!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It isn't just the climate either - we have some marvellous friends there - & life is totally different.


It sounds wonderful Jane.. It seems like you are very comfortable there.
It is great that you can enjoy the best of both worlds  and I find it amazing that Micheal did so well being schooled in both places! I have a feeling the closeness of your family is what added to his success


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Some day, when I am rich and famous, or maybe just rich, I will not do windows. . .or dusting. . .or toilets. . .or tubs etc. And I will have my own cleaning lady.  Just sayin.'


A cleaning lady has been in the #1 spot on my 'when-I-win-the-lottery' list ever since I made the first such list. :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Melanie has come up with a good idea- a Guernsey topic for the Lace party- although as she said knocking one out in a fortnight, might be a bit beyond most of us!


Why not do one for an 18" doll? That way we can get all the benefits of learning the stitches and have a small sweater to gift to a lovely lady who has an 18" doll. Of course, I have my own 18" doll, so I will be keeping it for her.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Ros. She is usually quite prolific in her posts.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's an interesting CAL that our crocheters might like:
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/holiday-stashdown-cal


Thanks Jane I joined it!!! it sounds like fun 

Love the cartoon too  very cute


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Excellent idea, Bev Baby Guernsey Lace Party here I come! Hint hint, Toni- I don't know what dates you are looking for!


I think a Guernsey dishcloth might be a workable option for me in that time frame, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link to Air Jane. I have the other two although I did pay $1 for them


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the update on Ros. She is usually quite prolific in her posts.


She must be going thru an emotional hell with the baby and her MIL and Jackson's ongoing sickness. For someone who seems to feel so deeply that has got to be very stressful and draining on her. Hope she is not getting sick behind all this stress.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I worked a little on Forest last night.
> 
> I leave on 26th. I think I am going to take two WIPs with me, ones that are easy to put down and pick up again. I just cast on a cowl last night with some sequined yawn. It is a mindless knit. It is also DK weight, unlike the laceweight and fingering I normally use. I will do a couple of rows,just to get started, then it will be ready to pick up when Imhave the time over there. not going to take any shawl knitting with me.
> 
> Sue


That looks like it will be a fun cowl to make/yarn to work with.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Why not do one for an 18" doll? That way we can get all the benefits of learning the stitches and have a small sweater to gift to a lovely lady who has an 18" doll. Of course, I have my own 18" doll, so I will be keeping it for her.


One of my Guernsey books uses a sweater that size for practicing and learning techniques with.....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There is certainly a difference in France. That was another thing that we had to adjust to because lots of recipes just don't turn out the same. Besides flour, brown sugar is different, for instance - more granular so that it doesn't pack the same way. Also some things are hard to get - like icing sugar. We are becoming more familiar with which stores or markets might have what we want or what might make a suitable substitute.


You know this could be why I love those imported shortbread cookies that just seem to loose something when bought locally.. I was given a tin at Christmas one time and savored every one!! the tins we get are hard and have very little flavor.. I still love them and resist each year.. I think they are Danish but are made here in the States..LOL Also I have heard from several ladies that say their Scones just don't turn out right here.. it could be the flour.. 
My Grandparents on my dads side were from Oklahoma and my GM was an amazing cook.. she is the one who taught my Mom to cook... lots of stick to your ribs food that stretched the food money as far as it could.. It is probably why my white flour recipes are all amazing.. and turn out great with no measuring... If I tried to adapt to another regions ingredients I am sure they would all fail too...LOL Hubby is strictly by the book cook.. I'm a dump it in until it looks right! we are a good balance for each other..LOL


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

So far behind, so just going to reply to a few here:

Toni, I now have apples on my grocery list because I really want a pie. Those are beautiful!

Hope Ros herself is doing okay with all that is going on.

Jane, you are making my list of projects to do too long! 

Guernsey and Lace - yum!

Karen - love the owl!

Sue, that scarf is beautiful. Blocking will make it a knock-out!

Julie, that sweater is completely awesome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I worked a little on Forest last night.
> 
> I leave on 26th. I think I am going to take two WIPs with me, ones that are easy to put down and pick up again. I just cast on a cowl last night with some sequined yawn. It is a mindless knit. It is also DK weight, unlike the laceweight and fingering I normally use. I will do a couple of rows,just to get started, then it will be ready to pick up when Imhave the time over there. not going to take any shawl knitting with me.
> 
> Sue


That sounds like a good take along project and that yarn looks fun!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone it was a nice surprise and really kept me going through the rest of the week... he is very thoughtful  Work is very difficult with a few girls there... they are spoiled and the one is the reason we pulled my son out of public schools.. both her parents are teachers there and she was pretty much the school bully... I have not let it affect my job but her personality has not changed and she thinks copping an attitude when my boss is not around is acceptable.. she is very clever at looking sweet and innocent when the bosses are around.. and a monster when they leave the room.. she knows how she treated my son and the other children and I am not sure if her actions are out of regret or if she is just still a bully.. I do see some maturing after all it has been years.. but some people never change.. The only option I have is to walk through the door with a smile on my face and a good attitude, make it through my shift and count the days until she and her buddy go back to school...LOL this week was particularly difficult and I have hopes that next week will get better.. It was sweet of hubby to pick up on it.. he always amazes me...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> This is looking very good Jane.
> And thanks for all the patterns. Sometimes I just refuse to look at what you post and sometimes I look. I started to just favorite some so that my library would not overflow 😊 I especially do like the slouchy hat and matching mitts. And I went and joined the CAL. Hoping that here are smaller items that I can work for Xmas gifts.


Same here.. only I always look.. this time I added most to my library.. I also love the shawl.. and added it.. I know my son's GF would love the hat and mits! as far as the CAL goes I always like a crochet project to work on when I'm tired.. I can't knit when tired the 'frogging' or 'tinking' can really get out of control.. but with crochet its pull and start again.. LOL I do like keeping my hands busy when watching tv in the evenings


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that we are all using the Lace tag as an umbrella. We love the lace but we appreciate everything & mostly the company.


Yes your so right!!! and we are all learning so much and expanding our knitting experiences 

before I get much farther...  (I started with 10 pages to catch up on and pretty much still have 10 pages.. you all are chatting faster than I can respond ) 
I wanted to say Tricia I love your items.. and I love that you do such wonderful charity work... that is my goal!! and I am thinking I am going to research and pick one charity for me to do next year.. I just have so much I want to get done and not enough time.. I will just make sure I make the time!

Jane the shawl is looking great.. your eyes must be very good.. you do great work in these dark colors!!

Melanie I am sorry your plans got canceled.. and good grief thats a lot of money you could be spending on yarn!! LOL you could buy to your hearts content all year long on what you saved this weekend!!

Sue your Advent scarfs are very nice... I don't know exactly how much yarn I have but when I start the next skein I should probably do my day one and spacer and put them on a holder... so that I won't have to worry too much if I have enough.. I think I estimated about 500 in a fingering.. I just might do the second spacers in a contrast color.. I was going to do it with all of them.. then I thought of all the ends to weave in... realized I really didn't want to do that.. so I changed my mind.. I'll do some calculations later today and see what I need...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I would miss you!


Me too!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'm a dump it in until it looks right!


I use the 'dumper' method, too, and it works great for me!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I always like a crochet project to work on when I'm tired.. I can't knit when tired the 'frogging' or 'tinking' can really get out of control.. but with crochet its pull and start again.. LOL I do like keeping my hands busy when watching tv in the evenings


I think we are soul mates. This is what I love about crochet. Tinking and frogging really affects me, but just pulling out crochet is actually fun and I don't mind a bit! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Sorry, but I have a crochet question:
> http://www.barbscrochet.com/xstitch_crochet_dishcloth.html
> 
> What does it mean: "working around the dc just made" This is in Row 2. I love this stitch!!!


I think you are wrapping around the DC and going into the skipped SC the first one won't make much sense but when you continue on it will become more clear... its one of those stitches you just have to go for and then when the row is done it turns our right 
http://www.anniescatalog.com/crochet/content.html?content_id=5
This vaguely explains it!! its a cute pattern..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful yarn Sue... Lionbrand sent me a email and they have a new yarn that has long color ways.. your yarn reminds me of it .. only it doesn't have the 'Bling' 

Great job Karen.. you are speeding up.. I am sorry that the one mitered square took so long.. I am sure that now that you know what to do it will speed up though  I love the little owl too!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I was thinking for ME😊


Better still!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is so pretty. I really like your yarn, Jane.


Thank you, Norma 
I like it, too - the colour is so rich. I also have it in purple- & those beads look like jewels against it.
As I already said - my go-to beads.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> If we pushed REALLY hard, maybe a baby Guernsey?  Of course, we don't have to limit the size of the project. We tackle some pretty big ones around here and they just carry on. Whenever you would like to host a LP works for me.  I still have not heard anything from Watercolour/VintageCrochet about the next party starting on the 16th. I was going to do WIP's Party if we don't hear from her. Our calendar is open, except for our adventure in October with DFL.


I have a Bear and a Re-born that I could make a baby Guernsey for.. I'd love to do this!! (you have my vote Julie) LOL come to think of it.. I have several dolls that could use a new sweater   I could see that becoming another thing that I spend my time on.. knitting for my dolls... luckily dolls are small


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, both are lovely. I think a have a preference for the symmetrical one. Beautiful work.


I agree - with all of the above.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Melanie has come up with a good idea- a Guernsey topic for the Lace party- although as she said knocking one out in a fortnight, might be a bit beyond most of us!


A lot of our projects end up spanning more than the 2 weeks. This would be a lot more ambitious, though - so could be done in two parts maybe with a couple of other parties in between - one to start us off & one to clue up.
Or even in instalments like an MKAL? Spread over a period of time?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I think we are soul mates. This is what I love about crochet. Tinking and frogging really affects me, but just pulling out crochet is actually fun and I don't mind a bit! :thumbup:


Same here... and you don't have to worry about messing the whole thing up and having to start over!!! plus it is kind of like popping those little bubbles on the bubble wrap!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Below are two of my projects finished (and, yes Ronie...I think I've graduated to the fast-girl knitting class).


Way to go, Karen! I love the owl.
Karen's in the fast lane! Look out now!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I just cast on a cowl last night with some sequined yawn. ...


That should look really elegant when it is knit up: Black & white with sequins!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie thanks for letting us know about what is going on with Ros.. she has been in my thoughts a lot lately.. Poor Jackson I do hope they take him to the Dr. to find out just what is going on, if its just teething that is one thing but this has been hanging on him all season!! such a sweet little one.. growing up before our eyes..  


Well I need to get around here.. the Volunteer Fire Department is having a 'Fireman's Breakfast' in the park this morning.. its all you can eat for $6 and is usually cold and yucky but its for a good cause and well worth it.. plus the whole town shows up and its often lots of great conversations... and catching up


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Are you talking about Forest? You don't have to do this, if so. I have made it so both ends are the same.


Oh - I know that the end has the extra YO, K2TOG but will that make the ends match? Will the beads "flow" the same way?
I haven't made any progress on it in the past while - have to solve the tangling problem first.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh I just found this on facebook.. amazing.. and I want one!! LOL its not lace but it looks so lacy and delicate that it would be perfect in my backyard!
http://www.fantasywire.co.uk/index.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It sounds wonderful Jane.. It seems like you are very comfortable there.
> It is great that you can enjoy the best of both worlds  and I find it amazing that Micheal did so well being schooled in both places! I have a feeling the closeness of your family is what added to his success


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Why not do one for an 18" doll? ...


That would certainly be doable in the 2 weeks - & I won't have too much trouble finding someone to give it to.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I think a Guernsey dishcloth might be a workable option for me in that time frame, lol.


I guess we could even do more squares that could eventually form an afghan if you wanted to keep going.
That is what some of the people doing the RMT cloths are planning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh I just found this on facebook.. amazing.. and I want one!! LOL its not lace but it looks so lacy and delicate that it would be perfect in my backyard!
> http://www.fantasywire.co.uk/index.html


l.

They are wonderful pieces for the garden.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Work is very difficult with a few girls there....


Sorry to hear about this situation - can certainly take the fun out of things - & I really think that you are enjoying your work there. Good plan to ignore her behaviour - I hope that you can stick it out.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I wanted to say Tricia I love your items.. and I love that you do such wonderful charity work... that is my goal!! and I am thinking I am going to research and pick one charity for me to do next year.. I just have so much I want to get done and not enough time.. I will just make sure I make ...


If you do not find an charity, and there are many, look for something close to home or start something. I started the prayer shawl ministry at our church and had 5 ladies join me. We made simple basic shape shawls.

There are places like pregnancy centers that can use baby blankets, church sponsored organizations that can use afghans, shawls, mittens, caps, scarves, nursing home/care centers might like easy care lap robes or look around your community and see someone who could use a little love.

Knitting and crochet items are my donation. Some people visit, provide a little work to clean the yard or house, do home repairs for the elderly or handicapped, etc.

If shipping wasn't so high I would think about having a charity project where the people who wanted to could make scarves, caps, mittens, etc for the orphanage. I am hoping to provide something for a child who might not have Christmas or help keep a child warm this winter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane the shawl is looking great.. your eyes must be very good.. you do great work in these dark colors!!...


Thank you, Ronie 
I often need to take my glasses off to work with the fine, dark stuff. That makes it hard to follow a movie, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I guess we could even do more squares that could eventually form an afghan if you wanted to keep going.
> That is what some of the people doing the RMT cloths are planning.


That's what I'm planning to do with my RMT cloths.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, thanks for the information update. Our Celebrate Recovery group and church have added Dakotah to our prayer lists.
> 
> I love reading about your Guernseys and seeing them. One day (in my spare time) I plan to take your workshop. Maybe we can create a new version, a lace Guernsey. When younger I always looked at the Aran sweater kits and wished I had the money to order a kit. At first I thought Aran and Guernsey sweaters were the same.
> 
> Wish I had more data use. I have almost used up my allotment this month.


Interestingly, apparently the Aran Jumper did not come into existence until around 1910- I had always assumed it was a more ancient technique.
Alice Starmore has incorporated some lace designs into some of her Guernsey's- she just happens to be the designer I have more books on than any other in this topic. There could well be others. Kiwiannie has knitted a lace Guernsey that she posted on about page 2 of the thread I started a couple of days ago.
So sorry that you have this dilemma with your data allocation!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Well I need to get around here.. the Volunteer Fire Department is having a 'Fireman's Breakfast' in the park this morning.. its all you can eat for $6 and is usually cold and yucky but its for a good cause and well worth it.. plus the whole town shows up and its often lots of great conversations... and catching up


That sounds a good deal and fun :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think a Guernsey dishcloth might be a workable option for me in that time frame, lol.


In that case Melanie I am going to insist you borrow some crochet thread from Karen (Kaixixang)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I never knew that about Aran. I have only knitted 1 gansey but many aran sweaters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> If we pushed REALLY hard, maybe a baby Guernsey?  Of course, we don't have to limit the size of the project. We tackle some pretty big ones around here and they just carry on. Whenever you would like to host a LP works for me.  I still have not heard anything from Watercolour/VintageCrochet about the next party starting on the 16th. I was going to do WIP's Party if we don't hear from her. Our calendar is open, except for our adventure in October with DFL.


I have lost track of what two week period is which? Would you be able to post the dates?, Toni- that would be a help- I would prefer to avoid the first week of September! (a Tea Party commitment)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I've been wondering also. Thanks, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Why not do one for an 18" doll? That way we can get all the benefits of learning the stitches and have a small sweater to gift to a lovely lady who has an 18" doll. Of course, I have my own 18" doll, so I will be keeping it for her.


Another very good suggestion, thanks, Elizabeth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> One of my Guernsey books uses a sweater that size for practicing and learning techniques with.....


Beth Brown-Reinsel?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> So far behind, so just going to reply to a few here:
> 
> Toni, I now have apples on my grocery list because I really want a pie. Those are beautiful!
> 
> ...


Wow, I am honoured Elizabeth! Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Me too!!


Why, Ronie, thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have a Bear and a Re-born that I could make a baby Guernsey for.. I'd love to do this!! (you have my vote Julie) LOL come to think of it.. I have several dolls that could use a new sweater   I could see that becoming another thing that I spend my time on.. knitting for my dolls... luckily dolls are small


Thanks for the giggle, Ronie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> If you do not find an charity, and there are many, look for something close to home or start something. I started the prayer shawl ministry at our church and had 5 ladies join me. We made simple basic shape shawls.
> 
> There are places like pregnancy centers that can use baby blankets, church sponsored organizations that can use afghans, shawls, mittens, caps, scarves, nursing home/care centers might like easy care lap robes or look around your community and see someone who could use a little love.
> 
> ...


We were foster parents for a long time.. I was thinking of something for the children in those situations.. most put up a tough shell but are soft and hurt on the inside.. I would love to be able to help them.. We no longer have children in our home.. but like you mentioned there are many ways to help


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A lot of our projects end up spanning more than the 2 weeks. This would be a lot more ambitious, though - so could be done in two parts maybe with a couple of other parties in between - one to start us off & one to clue up.
> Or even in instalments like an MKAL? Spread over a period of time?


Even better- when we run out of other ideas we could head back to our full-size Guernseys for the topic! I really ought to be working on Bronwen's lace scarf that may end up being next year's Christmas gift!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ros is lucky in that she has a very good marriage, this time round- I think a lot of her strength comes from her DH. They do seem to bump from crisis to crisis at times though.
Hope Breakfast was better than expected, and conversation all you hoped!



Ronie said:


> Julie thanks for letting us know about what is going on with Ros.. she has been in my thoughts a lot lately.. Poor Jackson I do hope they take him to the Dr. to find out just what is going on, if its just teething that is one thing but this has been hanging on him all season!! such a sweet little one.. growing up before our eyes..
> 
> Well I need to get around here.. the Volunteer Fire Department is having a 'Fireman's Breakfast' in the park this morning.. its all you can eat for $6 and is usually cold and yucky but its for a good cause and well worth it.. plus the whole town shows up and its often lots of great conversations... and catching up


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I never knew that about Aran. I have only knitted 1 gansey but many aran sweaters.


My authority again is Alice Starmore.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> She must be going thru an emotional hell with the baby and her MIL and Jackson's ongoing sickness. For someone who seems to feel so deeply that has got to be very stressful and draining on her. Hope she is not getting sick behind all this stress.


My concerns also.

Elizabeth, I like the idea of doing one for an 18" doll. Then it would get done in decent time I think. One time a month or two ago, I thought I had plenty of time for the knitting I wanted to get done this year. Now, I am not so sure!! 

Ronie, dump it till it looks right.  And a by the book cook. What a combo!  I am somewhere in between. I have a friend who cooks by smell. I find that amazing-the idea of cooking without tasting.

Aren't those wire fairies amazing? I saw them about 4 months ago. I so want one also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My authority again is Alice Starmore.


It just shows what ideas are passed down that are dubious to say the least. It needs someone to do the proper research to clear up misconceptions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It just shows what ideas are passed down that are dubious to say the least. It needs someone to do the proper research to clear up misconceptions.


Indeed! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I joined the holiday cal too. I would have to brush up on my crochet terms again though.

Liking both advent scarves Sue. I think I like the symmetrical borders best too. But saying that, when I wear the scarf I usually have one side hanging in back, so it might not make a difference! Thanks so much for doing them all for us so we can see the wonderful designs!

Bev, I am amongst the many who also dislike cleaning windows! And we now even have the ones that can open in so we can do the outside from the inside. But there are always streaks, even when I think I've got them all! And yes Melanie, dog slobber is the worst!

Julie, thanks for letting us know about Ros. Sending her hugs and hoping things will get better so she can come back to lp again. I do miss sweet Jackson pics as well. 
I do love seeing your beautiful work Julie and learning about guernseys. I would love to take a try at a mini guernsey. I have not done too many things that have to be fitted and when I have they are usually disasters in the way they fit!

Love the owl dishcloth Karen. 

Your sequined yarn is nice Sue. The yarn I used for my entrelac cowl had sequins and I really liked it. 

Tanya, the sequined yarn did not bother me. The sequins seemed to just flow along with the rest of the yarn and didn't get caught.

Ronie, that is so nice that you dh picked up on your stress from having to work with some aggravating people! Hope it helps you get through til they go back to school. I have made teddy bear clothing for a charity that gave the dressed bears to children with cancer. They gave all the patterns to use for the sweaters, hats and scarves. It is a good feeling to do that -


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I joined the holiday cal too. I would have to brush up on my crochet terms again though.
> 
> Liking both advent scarves Sue. I think I like the symmetrical borders best too. But saying that, when I wear the scarf I usually have one side hanging in back, so it might not make a difference! Thanks so much for doing them all for us so we can see the wonderful designs!
> 
> ...


thanx for the sequin yarn info. Have thought about it on occasion and now that Sue broadcast hers, it seemed a good time to ask.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh I just found this on facebook.. amazing.. and I want one!!...


It is lovely - so ethereal.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally, have got my Advent scarf blocked. I was hoping to get it pinned out before my oldest daughter, Jennifer arrives. She and her family are flying to India tomorrow, for a month. We have the dubious honour of watching their three guinea pigs. My DH volunteered. At least they will be downstairs in the basement, which is his domain. He has stocked up on baking soda to combat the smell. Needless to say I am not a very welcoming hostess. They will get a cursory hello from me when I go down to put in laundry. DH will gave to fed and water and clean out the cafe. We have to be careful not to let our dogs down there. Of course they will know there are some little visitors down there!

Anyway, here are a couple of pics of the scarf.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, thanks for letting us know about Ros. Sending her hugs and hoping things will get better so she can come back to lp again. I do miss sweet Jackson pics as well.
> I do love seeing your beautiful work Julie and learning about guernseys. I would love to take a try at a mini guernsey. I have not done too many things that have to be fitted and when I have they are usually disasters in the way they fit!
> ...


Thanks, Caryn! I might even tackle a mini one myself! I have some Worsted weight that I would like to use up- only two skeins- but that is bound to be enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finally, have got my Advent scarf blocked. I was hoping to get it pinned out before my oldest daughter, Jennifer arrives. She and her family are flying to India tomorrow, for a month. We have the dubious honour of watching their three guinea pigs. My DH volunteered. At least they will be downstairs in the basement, which is his domain. He has stocked up on baking soda to combat the smell. Needless to say I am not a very welcoming hostess. They will get a cursory hello from me when I go down to put in laundry. DH will gave to fed and water and clean out the cafe. We have to be careful not to let our dogs down there. Of course they will know there are some little visitors down there!
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple of pics of the scarf.
> 
> Sue


That scarf really is something, Sue!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

The Advent scarf is really looking good, Sue. I see several pattern that can be misdirected to my entrelac.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finally, have got my Advent scarf blocked.... Anyway, here are a couple of pics of the scarf.


Wonderful, Sue 
Looks pretty wide. I assume that the colour is more rosy than orange, though.
I went to start the next section in mine yesterday - after having to tink a bit because I didn't set up the right # of stitches. Then I realized that I still had miscalculated - but only after I had knit some more. So I put it aside again. I have to concentrate on Dancing Bees & something that I am doing for Elizabeth, though, so I couldn't afford more time on it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

free until the end of the weekend. (Sunday night, 24:00 Swedish hour) 
Castle and Cottage Blanket
by Anne B Hanssen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/castle-and-cottage-blanket

Annie Cowl
by Danna Rachel
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/annie-cowl-2

I found several items by Jutta Maria Guerth. This one reminded me of Melanie - for an obvious reason.
Oversized Lace Pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oversized-lace-pullover

Pale Blue Mesh Top
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pale-blue-mesh-top

Mesh Kimono Jacket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mesh-kimono-jacket

Sexy Cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sexy-cardigan

Sexy Pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sexy-pullover

Knitted Alpaca Lace Scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-alpaca-lace-scarf


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I have it stretched out to 15", but will probably relax a little. This is about 3/4 number of stitches as on pattern. It is about 63" long. Yes, definitely more rosy. The orange end was near a light, so I am sure lighting plays a big part in determining what colour it looks.

How many stitches are you doing?

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Wonderful, Sue
> Looks pretty wide. I assume that the colour is more rosy than orange, though.
> I went to start the next section in mine yesterday - after having to tink a bit because I didn't set up the right # of stitches. Then I realized that I still had miscalculated - but only after I had knit some more. So I put it aside again. I have to concentrate on Dancing Bees & something that I am doing for Elizabeth, though, so I couldn't afford more time on it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Following up on a request from Karen, I noticed this - which might be the answer to my problem with blocking Montego.
Now - how to keep the golfers from walking on it...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...How many stitches are you doing?


I cast on 77. I had planned one with less if I were to do fingering but opted for lace weight instead.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, thanks for the update on Ros. I was thinking she was away, but it seems a while now. Hope things will improve for her familt. There just seems so much going on there, that it must be hard for her.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I had a conversation earlier with RosD, she is hoping to be back with the Lace Party, soon. Her MIL has had a heart attack, they are hoping she can return to Perth this week, she has had a stent put in, and they are not sure if she will be well enough. Jackson has not recovered completely yet, but I think she said they will see him soon. The child who has cancer (Dakotah) is going to get a wonderful parcel from Ros and her DH.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Following up on a request from Karen, I noticed this - which might be the answer to my problem with blocking Montego.
> Now - how to keep the golfers from walking on it...


Perfect lawn decoration. The green in the Montego matches the grass. How perfect! Next best is the sheet of plywood covered with foam blocks. It is beautiful though: the colors are terrific.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--the Advent looks good. It is fun to have all those patterns in one piece like that and the beads seem to pull it all together.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The green in the Montego matches the grass. ...


This isn't my Montego - this is one of MMario's designs - Chapel Bells. It just struck me as funny.


> Next best is the sheet of plywood covered with foam blocks. ...


I am thinking that I will have to follow that advice. The plywood I can manage. however I have already looked for those blocks around here & haven't found them.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry you have a bad coworker Ronie. Does your company use security cams? You could note the time she does her antics and have the owners view the video. On a nice note I really like that fairy dandelion sculpture, thanks for the link.

Tricia, if you might be interested I have several skeins of soft acrylic yarns, mostly light colors. I'll take a photo and PM you.

Ah Julie, I have crochet thread waiting for projects (and time, lol). Once upon a time I was using it to repair belly dance coin belts but you only need a foot or so at a time for that so there are almost full balls in several colors.

Thanks for the blocked photos Sue. Really pretty designs. I see why Bev wants to appropriate some of the designs for her entrelac.



jscaplen said:


> I found several items by Jutta Maria Guerth. This one reminded me of Melanie - for an obvious reason.
> Oversized Lace Pullover
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oversized-lace-pullover


And I do ride a Fuji bike 
Although on the complaint side, the first link, the blanket, has horrible photography, not one picture of the whole blanket. Just these little artistic shots of a corner here and there. What does the thing look like? hmph. Rant done, lol.

Love the golf tees as blocking pins, clever.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finally, have got my Advent scarf blocked. I was hoping to get it pinned out before my oldest daughter, Jennifer arrives. She and her family are flying to India tomorrow, for a month. We have the dubious honour of watching their three guinea pigs. My DH volunteered. At least they will be downstairs in the basement, which is his domain. He has stocked up on baking soda to combat the smell. Needless to say I am not a very welcoming hostess. They will get a cursory hello from me when I go down to put in laundry. DH will gave to fed and water and clean out the cafe. We have to be careful not to let our dogs down there. Of course they will know there are some little visitors down there!
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple of pics of the scarf.
> 
> Sue


So beautiful, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Following up on a request from Karen, I noticed this - which might be the answer to my problem with blocking Montego.
> Now - how to keep the golfers from walking on it...


That could be a good solution.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...And I do ride a Fuji bike


Funny coincidence 


> ...the blanket, has horrible photography, not one picture of the whole blanket.


I don't understand that especially since you'd think they'd would like to promote their designs to best advantage. Same with the scarves by Jutta Maria Guerth - didn't seem well blocked.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am thinking that I will have to follow that advice. The plywood I can manage. however I have already looked for those blocks around here & haven't found them.


Gosh, I found mine so easily online. They sell them in all the children's toy stores as they have become popular with new mothers for a play floor for babies. However, I looked online for cheaper ones that didn't come with all the fancy names and colors. Can't recall who I bought mine from but they are 2 x 2 blocks and can be bought by the piece. I think I paid about $1/sf?????

Here is one site that can get your search started:

http://www.greatmats.com/foam-flooring.php

I missed that it is the MMario pattern pic on the lawn. I am in such a fog these days. It still is a great pic.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Gosh, I found mine so easily online. They sell them in all the children's toy stores as they have become popular with new mothers for a play floor for babies. However, I looked online for cheaper ones that didn't come with all the fancy names and colors. Can't recall who I bought mine from but they are 2 x 2 blocks and can be bought by the piece. I think I paid about $1/sf?????
> 
> Here is one site that can get your search started:
> 
> http://www.greatmats.com/foam-flooring.php


WalMart has them in the baby/toddler section or you can order them shipped, some hardware/lumber supply stores carry a little heaver version. Also look at yoga or exercise mats.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Here is one site that can get your search started...


Prices look good up front - for instance $1.15 per SF but $4.59 per Tile with a 20 minimum. Shipping appears to be free in the States - can't find info for here. Shipping is always a killer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> WalMart has them in the baby/toddler section...


I checked - they don't carry them here.


> some hardware/lumber supply stores carry a little heaver version. Also look at yoga or exercise mats.


Tried that, too.
I just found some on Amazon - but they are quite thin - unless intended for actual flooring & then the price jumps up.

*Tricia*, did you see the note that I posted to you regarding the beads at Knit Picks?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Tried that, too.
> I just found some on Amazon - but they are quite thin - unless intended for actual flooring & then the price jumps up.
> 
> *Tricia*, did you see the note that I posted to you regarding the beads at Knit Picks?


Yes, I was just trying to find it again to see what colors you use. I remember rainbow, translucent, iris. Trying to look before I run out of data.

Did you check Walmart ship to site? They are light weight and thin. I use yoga mats from the exercise section of Walmart. If needed I put 2 mats together.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Yes, I was just trying to find it again to see what colors you use. ....


http://www.knitpicks.com/cfSearch/Search.cfm?q=seed+beads
I have used these frequently - more versatile - & always top up my stock:
Gunmetal Silver Lining 
Multi Iris Transparent 
Clear Rainbow Transparent 
The Red with Silver Lining are pretty good, too, being a basic red so more versatile than the blue which you'd have to match or contrast. I've used the Gold with Silver Lining , Cream Soda Transparent Rainbow & Ceylon Pastel White (pearl-like.)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Did you check Walmart ship to site? They are light weight and thin. I use yoga mats from the exercise section of Walmart. If needed I put 2 mats together.


Yoga mats are a good suggestion - fairly cheap, readily available, although thin the double layer makes sense. You would need to put them on a firmer surface. My mats came via Amazon from GetRung. They make exercise and boxing ring mats.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> In general, the TOHO & Miyuki are pretty standard. I usually use the 8/0 with lace but if I am going to be using a lot of beads, I will use the 8/0 with fingering as well. Sometimes they're a bit tight but the floss works when the hook doesn't. I have used the 6/0 with yarn as thick as DK - but only certain shaped beads will work.
> 
> When I started, I ordered a selection from Knit Picks. Although their range is pretty limited, they can certainly tide you over.
> I keep on hand & regularly re-stock the clear rainbow transparent, the gunmetal grey & the multi-iris transparent. The red is nice too. The price is very reasonable with about 680 in the size 6/0 container & 700 (likely more) in the size 8/0 container
> ...


Jane, thanks. I should have answered this when I first read it. I will try to call them. I need to set up some way to order beads and yarn if I can't do it by phone. Maybe a card that can be refilled.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally got a photo taken of my August clue for the 2015 beaded lace scarf. Got it finished a few days ago. It's such fun working on this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Prices look good up front - for instance $1.15 per SF but $4.59 per Tile with a 20 minimum. Shipping appears to be free in the States - can't find info for here. Shipping is always a killer.


search some more online. i bought mine by the piece so could order as many or few as I wanted. shipping to Canada is another issue that I cannot speak to. maybe there are resources in Canada. check the toy stores and big box stores.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a photo taken of my August clue for the 2015 beaded lace scarf. Got it finished a few days ago. It's such fun working on this.


Oh, Pam. I am in love with your purple.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your scarf is stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful, Pam. It is a lovely colour and the beads set it off to perfection.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, Pam. I am in love with your purple.


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful, Pam. It is a lovely colour and the beads set it off to perfection.


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

So my 38 page work helped? I didn't include a final photo...but I have the original MS Word file so I can include a page or two in PDF.

I just found out that FoxIt Reader will create a PDF of all photos chosen in a folder (chose only one...but the theory is still valid).


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ros is lucky in that she has a very good marriage, this time round- I think a lot of her strength comes from her DH. They do seem to bump from crisis to crisis at times though.
> Hope Breakfast was better than expected, and conversation all you hoped!


Thanks Julie!! we did have a nice time but chose to go to town and get Chinese instead..  It is great that she does have a good hubby and that he is very sweet and sportive of her...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue very pretty!! its a much prettier yarn than the bright orange I was seeing at first 

Pam I love it!!! it is looking great.. and a great color.. we don't see a lot of violet


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Following up on a request from Karen, I noticed this - which might be the answer to my problem with blocking Montego.
> Now - how to keep the golfers from walking on it...


How cute!! 

Looks great, Pam. Love the color! Great stitching and beading.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue very pretty!! its a much prettier yarn than the bright orange I was seeing at first
> 
> Pam I love it!!! it is looking great.. and a great color.. we don't see a lot of violet


Thank you, Ronie! It's a little darker than this photo shows, but a lovely purple.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looks great, Pam. Love the color! Great stitching and beading.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a photo taken of my August clue for the 2015 beaded lace scarf. ..


Gorgeous, Pam!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a photo taken of my August clue for the 2015 beaded lace scarf. Got it finished a few days ago. It's such fun working on this.


Great purple Pam. The beads are a lovely choice.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Jane and Melanie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I went to town and got some new shoes, lunch box and hair dryer...LOL 
No yarn so I am thinking I'm going to look around and see what amazing deals there are to be had online... any tips would be great... I know Knit Picks is having a sale.. I will have to look  that is the fun part.. 
I have the theme for the next family reunion and it is Red-White and Blue  so there was a shawl that I think Sue shared about a nice warm shawl that is different colors.. I was thinking of using Bev's technique of changing colors and making it.. The Gradient technique or I might go a lighter lace and do something like Dee's shawls.. the Ashton got the better of me.. maybe its time to pick it up again.. it would look nice in those colors.. 

I have day 2 nearly done.. I didn't realize I needed to repeat it.. it is one of my favorite stitch patterns and I am doing Nupps with it!! (Lily of the Valley) so I only have 3 rows of that to do.. I have 480+ and a partial ball so over 500 yds I think it will be more than plenty.. I'll figure it out as I go.

I got the gardening done it looks nicer.. all flowers dead headed.. and all fertilized..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> plus it is kind of like popping those little bubbles on the bubble wrap!


I do that, too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finally, have got my Advent scarf blocked. I was hoping to get it pinned out before my oldest daughter, Jennifer arrives. She and her family are flying to India tomorrow, for a month. We have the dubious honour of watching their three guinea pigs. My DH volunteered. At least they will be downstairs in the basement, which is his domain. He has stocked up on baking soda to combat the smell. Needless to say I am not a very welcoming hostess. They will get a cursory hello from me when I go down to put in laundry. DH will gave to fed and water and clean out the cafe. We have to be careful not to let our dogs down there. Of course they will know there are some little visitors down there!
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple of pics of the scarf.
> 
> Sue


Wonderful to see all the designs blocked. Beautiful work Sue, thanks.
I had guinea pigs as pets for along time until one day I went to feed them- they were out in the porch- and there was a rat I there cage with them. Well I was pretty upset after that and gave them away. 
Where in India are your daughter and family traveling to? That is pretty exciting.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I know that the end has the extra YO, K2TOG but will that make the ends match? Will the beads "flow" the same way?
> I haven't made any progress on it in the past while - have to solve the tangling problem first.


I will take a pic of mine with the ends side by side so you can see it tomorrow. The two ends look the same to me, but what do I know? I'm just the designer.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a photo taken of my August clue for the 2015 beaded lace scarf. Got it finished a few days ago. It's such fun working on this.


That looks great Pam. It sure is a pretty color. 
I have only done one repeat so far.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, I am honoured Elizabeth! Thank you!


I am very adept at stating the obvious. That sweater truly is a masterpiece!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> That looks great Pam. It sure is a pretty color.
> I have only done one repeat so far.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Finally, have got my Advent scarf blocked.
> Anyway, here are a couple of pics of the scarf.
> 
> Sue


Awesome, gorgeous, beautiful, lovely!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I went to town and got some new shoes, lunch box and hair dryer...LOL
> No yarn so I am thinking I'm going to look around and see what amazing deals there are to be had online... any tips would be great... I know Knit Picks is having a sale.. I will have to look  that is the fun part..
> I have the theme for the next family reunion and it is Red-White and Blue  so there was a shawl that I think Sue shared about a nice warm shawl that is different colors.. I was thinking of using Bev's technique of changing colors and making it.. The Gradient technique or I might go a lighter lace and do something like Dee's shawls.. the Ashton got the better of me.. maybe its time to pick it up again.. it would look nice in those colors..
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got a lot done today Ronie! It sure is a nice feeling when the garden gets tidied up! You should definately try the Ashton again. It is such a pretty shawl. 
I did the nupps too on day 2. And I just finished day 3 . I certainly would never make it doing one pattern a day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, thanks for the update on Ros. I was thinking she was away, but it seems a while now. Hope things will improve for her familt. There just seems so much going on there, that it must be hard for her.
> 
> Sue


You're welcome, Sue!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am thinking that I will have to follow that advice. The plywood I can manage. however I have already looked for those blocks around here & haven't found them.


I use wall insulation board from Home Depot. It is a very solid foam-type board. It is 4' wide, 8' long, and 1/2" thick. Pins easily stick in it and stay put. It is easy to wipe clean if you use spray starch on something you block, it is very light weight, costs about $10, and is easy to store if you cut it down the middle into two pieces that are 4' by 4'. I put it on the dining room table when I want to block long pieces so I don't have to bend over so much. Then I just pick it up and let it lean against a wall so it is out of the way and the cats and dogs cannot bother it until it is dry. With two of these side by side, you could block Montego and a couple other projects all at the same time. Just tape them together with Duct Tape so they are temporarily one piece. When I taught snowflake classes, I cut one of these into lots of pieces so everyone could block their snowflakes in class - we did the blow dryer method, so they dried fast. Blow dryers don't have any effect on them. I have had my current one for about 10 years and it still looks like new - and, no, that is not because I haven't blocked anything.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a photo taken of my August clue for the 2015 beaded lace scarf. Got it finished a few days ago. It's such fun working on this.


Glad you like it because the poll I set up says everyone wants another one next year.  I love that purple!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I use wall insulation board from Home Depot....


Perhaps you mentioned this before - sounds vaguely familiar. the problem with the plywood is that I have to have a surface on top of it into which I can insert the pins. Hmm - needs to be 6 feet wide, though - have to get 2.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a free pattern. Supposedly it was only free yesterday, but it still is free right now. I like this site as she doe a poll of three shawls or pairs of socks on Wednesday for Friday freebie. I have got quite a few free now. I like this and may well knit it as I several single balls, of yarn that would work well. Of course, as usual, I have to be able to find the time.

http://www.jriede.com/shop/shawls/phoebe-crescent-shawl-pattern/?utm_source=Jriede+Knitwear+Design+Newsletter&utm_campaign=6332b98e1d-jkd_weekly_newsletter_08_07_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1f61474f5a-6332b98e1d-50438249

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks everyone it was a nice surprise and really kept me going through the rest of the week... he is very thoughtful  Work is very difficult with a few girls there... they are spoiled and the one is the reason we pulled my son out of public schools.. both her parents are teachers there and she was pretty much the school bully... I have not let it affect my job but her personality has not changed and she thinks copping an attitude when my boss is not around is acceptable.. she is very clever at looking sweet and innocent when the bosses are around.. and a monster when they leave the room.. she knows how she treated my son and the other children and I am not sure if her actions are out of regret or if she is just still a bully.. I do see some maturing after all it has been years.. but some people never change.. The only option I have is to walk through the door with a smile on my face and a good attitude, make it through my shift and count the days until she and her buddy go back to school...LOL this week was particularly difficult and I have hopes that next week will get better.. It was sweet of hubby to pick up on it.. he always amazes me...


It can be so hard to love the "unlovable". :? Hang in there, Ronie. The school year is coming!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

free thru August 15, 2015 with the coupon code So Excited
Helen's Lace Mitts by Jenn Kisner
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helens-lace-mitts

Might be a good way to use some larger amounts of leftovers - Id like a little more lace, though. (direct link to pdf on this page)
Hepta Shawl by Premier Yarns Design Team
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hepta-shawl

A nice idea for Christmas
Frascos Decorados by Punto Art
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frascos-decorados


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Glad you like it because the poll I set up says everyone wants another one next year.  I love that purple!


Thank you, Elizabeth. I voted yes in that poll.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well I went to town and got some new shoes, lunch box and hair dryer...LOL
> No yarn so I am thinking I'm going to look around and see what amazing deals there are to be had online... any tips would be great... I know Knit Picks is having a sale.. I will have to look  that is the fun part..
> I have the theme for the next family reunion and it is Red-White and Blue  so there was a shawl that I think Sue shared about a nice warm shawl that is different colors.. I was thinking of using Bev's technique of changing colors and making it.. The Gradient technique or I might go a lighter lace and do something like Dee's shawls.. the Ashton got the better of me.. maybe its time to pick it up again.. it would look nice in those colors..
> 
> ...


Quite a productive day Ronie  Not like my day. Spent way too many hours designing the hangar apartment layout. It is quite the project to figure out how to manage living spaces in a 15 x 30 two story space. Stair cases take up sooooo much room. And we are going to renovate the master bath in our current house so spent lots of time looking at shower pans and doors. We have a 1974 blue tub and blue tile so I am ready to change that. Almost no knitting done, and my garden needs weeding - provided I can find the garden amongst the weeds, lol. But I did manage to avoid any housework!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> A lot of our projects end up spanning more than the 2 weeks. This would be a lot more ambitious, though - so could be done in two parts maybe with a couple of other parties in between - one to start us off & one to clue up.
> Or even in instalments like an MKAL? Spread over a period of time?


That works for me. Whatever Julie and everyone else would like. Personally, on my Bucket List, is a Guernsey for me someday. I did a baby sized one last year and loved the process. Julie is an amazing teacher.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beth Brown-Reinsel?


I think so.  It is one you recommended.  I love it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have lost track of what two week period is which? Would you be able to post the dates?, Toni- that would be a help- I would prefer to avoid the first week of September! (a Tea Party commitment)


A lace Guernsey sounds like too much fun!!!

August 16 - 30 is supposed to be hosted by Watercolour/VintageCrochet. If she doesn't, I will give us a chance to work on WIP's.

So, the next opening is August 30 - September 13

Then 9/13 - 9/27

9/27 - 10/11

10/11 - 10/25 Dragonflylace and Fuchia Flowers Lace Project

10/25 - 11/8

11/8 - 11/22

Take your pick, my dear! (If you start in mid or later September, that will give us a chance to get our materials organized.  ) And anyone else interested in hosting a LP.  Just let me know.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Following up on a request from Karen, I noticed this - which might be the answer to my problem with blocking Montego.
> Now - how to keep the golfers from walking on it...


That is very creative blocking, Jane!!!

I love how your shawl and Sue's Advent Scarf turned out!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I tried the code and it said it wasn't valid.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> free thru August 15, 2015 with the coupon code So Excited
> Helen's Lace Mitts by Jenn Kisner
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helens-lace-mitts
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I use wall insulation board from Home Depot. It is a very solid foam-type board. It is 4' wide, 8' long, and 1/2" thick. Pins easily stick in it and stay put. It is easy to wipe clean if you use spray starch on something you block, it is very light weight, costs about $10, and is easy to store if you cut it down the middle into two pieces that are 4' by 4'. I put it on the dining room table when I want to block long pieces so I don't have to bend over so much. Then I just pick it up and let it lean against a wall so it is out of the way and the cats and dogs cannot bother it until it is dry. With two of these side by side, you could block Montego and a couple other projects all at the same time. Just tape them together with Duct Tape so they are temporarily one piece. When I taught snowflake classes, I cut one of these into lots of pieces so everyone could block their snowflakes in class - we did the blow dryer method, so they dried fast. Blow dryers don't have any effect on them. I have had my current one for about 10 years and it still looks like new - and, no, that is not because I haven't blocked anything.


What a great idea!!! Thank you for sharing, Elizabeth!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn.
My daughter gave me a really detailed spreadsheet itinerary. It includes Delhi, Taj Majal, an overnight camel safari and visits to several forts. I know my grandchildren were really excitedi. I really have to check my geography. She mentioned states of Uttar Pradesh and Rajasthan. They also will visit family in West Bengal.

I asked her to take a look at silk yarn for me and maybe get some if it is not expensive there. I know she has come back on previous trips with some beautiful saris, and silk is definitely made there.

Sue


sisu said:


> Wonderful to see all the designs blocked. Beautiful work Sue, thanks.
> I had guinea pigs as pets for along time until one day I went to feed them- they were out in the porch- and there was a rat I there cage with them. Well I was pretty upset after that and gave them away.
> Where in India are your daughter and family traveling to? That is pretty exciting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen wrote:


jscaplen said:


> free thru August 15, 2015 with the coupon code So Excited
> Helen's Lace Mitts by Jenn Kisner
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helens-lace-mitts


I tried several combinations of upper and lower case, words without spaces and with. They didn't work either. That is a very beautiful stitch pattern. I have it saved on Pinterest in my Knitting Stitches board.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

First progress pictures on the monster pants.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Caryn.
> My daughter gave me a really detailed spreadsheet itinerary. It includes Delhi, Taj Majal, an overnight camel safari and visits to several forts. I know my grandchildren were really excitedi. I really have to check my geography. She mentioned states of Uttar Pradesh and Rajasthan. They also will visit family in West Bengal.
> 
> I asked her to take a look at silk yarn for me and maybe get some if it is not expensive there. I know she has come back on previous trips with some beautiful saris, and silk is definitely made there.
> ...


What a wonderful trip for them! They will have so many fantastic memories. 

I am not particularly fond of rodents either. I was getting ready to do chicken chores yesterday, put my foot in my tennis shoe (that we are keeping in the garage to keep the barn smells out of the house) and bumped into something with my toe. When I dumped it out I had found a dead mouse. I totally freaked out!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ready to hit the hay. YAWWWWWWWWWWWWWN!  Got some good work on my entrelac tonight. Also have the body of the sweater done and am working down the first sleeve. 

Ronie, sounds as if you had a busy, busy day.

Elizabeth, the foam board for blocking is a wonderful idea. Thanks for sharing.

Sue, sounds as if interesting adventures are coming for your DD and family. When are you and Amy going again?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...And anyone else interested in hosting a LP.  Just let me know.


Waaay back, I had mentioned doing one devoted to snowflakes. I can take the slot after DFL - to give me some time to scope some things out & prepare things. My time is too limited & unpredictable until September, at least, & then we are figuring on driving up to Ottawa.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Jane. I tried the code and it said it wasn't valid.


Oh - I used it just this morning. You didn't include the punctuation, did you? Did you try typing instead of copying & pasting? Or vice versa?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I tried several combinations of upper and lower case, words without spaces and with....


I just checked back to where I found it & she said that the promotion is now over. Perhaps she had a lot more response than she had figured. Too bad I didn't post it right away.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I asked her to take a look at silk yarn for me ...


Oooh - sounds exciting! 
I hope that you get a really nice surprise!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> First progress pictures on the monster pants.


What great colours!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Jane. I tried the code and it said it wasn't valid.
> 
> Sue


It wasn't for me, either.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a great idea!!! Thank you for sharing, Elizabeth!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> First progress pictures on the monster pants.


Los great, Tricia!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> First progress pictures on the monster pants.


Are they ever cute!!! Looking good, Tricia!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Waaay back, I had mentioned doing one devoted to snowflakes. I can take the slot after DFL - to give me some time to scope some things out & prepare things. My time is too limited & unpredictable until September, at least, & then we are figuring on driving up to Ottawa.


I will put you down for October 25 - November 8. Thanks, Jane! Snowflakes will be lots of fun in preparation for Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful, Pam. It is a lovely colour and the beads set it off to perfection.


I agree


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Julie!! we did have a nice time but chose to go to town and get Chinese instead..  It is great that she does have a good hubby and that he is very sweet and sportive of her...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am very adept at stating the obvious. That sweater truly is a masterpiece!


In my opinion I am just starting the really tricky part! Getting the neck right, and the shoulders done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That works for me. Whatever Julie and everyone else would like. Personally, on my Bucket List, is a Guernsey for me someday. I did a baby sized one last year and loved the process. Julie is an amazing teacher.


 :thumbup: You're ready to progress to the adult size!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I think so.  It is one you recommended.  I love it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> A lace Guernsey sounds like too much fun!!!
> 
> August 16 - 30 is supposed to be hosted by Watercolour/VintageCrochet. If she doesn't, I will give us a chance to work on WIP's.
> 
> ...


The 13th to 27th September would be better for me, thanks for posting this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> First progress pictures on the monster pants.


They look fun, Tricia!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Quite a productive day Ronie  Not like my day. Spent way too many hours designing the hangar apartment layout. It is quite the project to figure out how to manage living spaces in a 15 x 30 two story space. Stair cases take up sooooo much room. And we are going to renovate the master bath in our current house so spent lots of time looking at shower pans and doors. We have a 1974 blue tub and blue tile so I am ready to change that. Almost no knitting done, and my garden needs weeding - provided I can find the garden amongst the weeds, lol. But I did manage to avoid any housework!


Do you know there are several books that focus on small houses. Lots of good ideas for small spaces, especially storage. And lots of exciting materials for baths on the market these days.

BTW, Remodeling your bath is a great strategy for avoiding housework.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> jscaplen wrote:
> 
> I tried several combinations of upper and lower case, words without spaces and with. They didn't work either. That is a very beautiful stitch pattern. I have it saved on Pinterest in my Knitting Stitches board.


She says she found it on Knitting Fool. There is a wonderful stitch dictionary on that site and you might find the stitch pattern and then use it in your own pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, so sorry that I've been missing. Thank you to everyone for your support, I really appreciate it and I've missed you all. Jackson is sick again, and now Carmen has it too (well who could resist his hugs and kisses?) he seemed to get better towards the end of his stay here and then a few days after they went home, his cold freshened up, as well as teething. Poor lil darling. There's no drum kit at home so he grabbed pots, pans and utensils to make his own drums, I think that boy is hooked on playing drums. I have a very quick little video of him playing the pots, I will post it and hope it works, I think it is 13 seconds. My darling MIL is supposed to be flying back home with her daughter on Wednesday, but we are not sure if she will be fit for flying. My daughter Jane has just told me her friend has just been diagnosed with MS, she has a little girl aged about 3, that makes 3 people I know with MS.&#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Ros! Good to have you back- sorry Jackson is not getting better- it has been a long time now.

For some odd reason I got sound only!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Ros! Good to have you back- sorry Jackson is not getting better- it has been a long time now.
> 
> For some odd reason I got sound only!


Thank you Julie it's great to be back. The actual video is very dark, not much light!!! I will see if I can lighten it up. I wish Jackson would get better too. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie it's great to be back. The actual video is very dark, not much light!!! I will see if I can lighten it up. I wish Jackson would get better too. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your daughter's trip sounds really exotic. I do hope we get to see some silk yarn :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> First progress pictures on the monster pants.


Just love those colours :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I would have freaked out twice!! A bit too close to nature in the raw!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is lovely to see you, Ros. The video is such fun.&#128513; I am sorry for all the sickness around. I do hope everyone improves very soon.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It is lovely to see you, Ros. The video is such fun.😁 I am sorry for all the sickness around. I do hope everyone improves very soon.


Thank you Norma, it's great to be back. thank you for the last Lace Party, I have lots of reading to do as my GD Keira-Lee would love an Entrelac blanket. I say maybe by next winter!!! 💞
Hubby lightened up the video a little. 😍


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

He is so very cute, &#9786;Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> He is so very cute, ☺Ros


Thank you Norma, I think so too!!! 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One long-distance snuggle and release (assuming he's half-way awake).


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Perhaps you mentioned this before - sounds vaguely familiar. the problem with the plywood is that I have to have a surface on top of it into which I can insert the pins. Hmm - needs to be 6 feet wide, though - have to get 2.


Plywood is much heavier than this, too. Easy to store if you cut them in half - easy to cut with a knife or box cutter.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> What a great idea!!! Thank you for sharing, Elizabeth!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Great to 'see' you again, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Great to 'see' you again, Ros!


Thank you Elizabeth, it's great to be back. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Plywood is much heavier than this, too. Easy to store if you cut them in half - easy to cut with a knife or box cutter.


I would still use plywood. 1/4" ply or luan is very light and little worry about damage when moving around or storing. That is why I suggested it. Then use the insulation board or foam blocks on top of it. That board will damage if it gets banged around, particularly if it is the foil covered foam board. The blue or pink board is not as delicate but usually only comes in 2 x 8 pieces that interlock. Thus you can buy several pieces of the blue board and use only the amount you need. But it still needs some support under it if on a table.

I do like your idea of being able to stand a 4 x 8 sheet up against a wall for drying once the project is pinned to it. That of course requires that you have some place to stand it up that won't interfere with furniture or appliances.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--so gald to see you back and not sick yourself. That is an awful lot of sickness to be dealing with in your life this year. MS is very unsettling as it can progress to great debility in some cases. Let's hope with your people, it does not.

Sue--That trip to India is a very exciting one. Hope you DD finds some of the sari silk yarn from women owned cottage industries as opposed to the large factories.

Ronie--sounds like you have had some good times with DH--shopping, roses, gardening for the soul. Your co-worker needs to be put in her place. Sounds like a nasty spoiled brat. I am surprised that other people working there haven't gone to the owner to inform them of this problem.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--so gald to see you back and not sick yourself. That is an awful lot of sickness to be dealing with in your life this year. MS is very unsettling as it can progress to great debility in some cases. Let's hope with your people, it does not.
> 
> Sue--That trip to India is a very exciting one. Hope you DD finds some of the sari silk yarn from women owned cottage industries as opposed to the large factories.
> 
> Ronie--sounds like you have had some good times with DH--shopping, roses, gardening for the soul. Your co-worker needs to be put in her place. Sounds like a nasty spoiled brat. I am surprised that other people working there haven't gone to the owner to inform them of this problem.


Thank you Tanya, unfortunately I do have a ticklish cough hanging about, but I'm trying to look after myself and hope it disappears soon. However in view of what other people are dealing with I can't complain. I hope for mild cases of MS for everyone. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, I love those monster pants. Looking forward to more on those. 

Toni, I don't think I can host till after the wedding in Oct. Can't even see past that in my head. And we are heading to the ocean in a little over a week and will be gone till Aug 31st. Our longest vacation ever-7 nights camping at the ocean and 3 nights at my Aunt's B&B. Can't wait. 

Ros, glad to see you back. So sorry for all your family's health concerns. Including the new diagnosis of MS. I know they take their toll on you also. Praying for you and all. Jackson is taking a long time to get well. That is bothersome. Hugs all around.

So good to see Jackson's sweet face again.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, I love those monster pants. Looking forward to more on those.


 The monster pants are looking great Tricia, I can't wait to see them finished. 💞



> Toni, I don't think I can host till after the wedding in Oct. Can't even see past that in my head. And we are heading to the ocean in a little over a week and will be gone till Aug 31st. Our longest vacation ever-7 nights camping at the ocean and 3 nights at my Aunt's B&B. Can't wait.


 I hope you have a great time Bev. 💞



> Ros, glad to see you back. So sorry for all your family's health concerns. Including the new diagnosis of MS. I know they take their toll on you also. Praying for you and all. Jackson is taking a long time to get well. That is bothersome. Hugs all around.
> So good to see Jackson's sweet face again.


Thank you Bev, he does have a sweet face. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, I would have freaked out twice!! A bit too close to nature in the raw!!!!


I think I freaked out at least three times. When it happened, when I told DH, and when my son came in and I told him. I still get chills at the thought of what my toes were touching. Nasty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: You're ready to progress to the adult size!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Caryn.
> My daughter gave me a really detailed spreadsheet itinerary. It includes Delhi, Taj Majal, an overnight camel safari and visits to several forts. I know my grandchildren were really excitedi. I really have to check my geography. She mentioned states of Uttar Pradesh and Rajasthan. They also will visit family in West Bengal.
> 
> I asked her to take a look at silk yarn for me and maybe get some if it is not expensive there. I know she has come back on previous trips with some beautiful saris, and silk is definitely made there.
> ...


An overnight camel safari -wow. Sounds like a great and exotic trip. And how nice that you might get some silk yarn as well :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I think I freaked out at least three times. When it happened, when I told DH, and when my son came in and I told him. I still get chills at the thought of what my toes were touching. Nasty.


I would probably be still freaking out Toni!!!! 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> First progress pictures on the monster pants.


Great color combination Tricia.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is what our schedule looks like right now: 

August 16 - 30 to be hosted by Watercolour/VintageCrochet. If she doesn't, I will give us a chance to work on WIP's. 

August 30 - September 13

Then 9/13 - 9/27 - Julie/Lurker2 and Guernseys 

9/27 - 10/11

10/11 - 10/25 Dragonflylace and Fuchia Flowers Lace Project

10/25 - 11/8

11/8 - 11/22

Jump in! The water's fine.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a wonderful trip for them! They will have so many fantastic memories.
> 
> I am not particularly fond of rodents either. I was getting ready to do chicken chores yesterday, put my foot in my tennis shoe (that we are keeping in the garage to keep the barn smells out of the house) and bumped into something with my toe. When I dumped it out I had found a dead mouse. I totally freaked out!


Oh gross! I definately would have freaked out as well! Note to self- always look in shoes first, before slipping feet into them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> She says she found it on Knitting Fool. There is a wonderful stitch dictionary on that site and you might find the stitch pattern and then use it in your own pattern.


Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, so sorry that I've been missing. Thank you to everyone for your support, I really appreciate it and I've missed you all. Jackson is sick again, and now Carmen has it too (well who could resist his hugs and kisses?) he seemed to get better towards the end of his stay here and then a few days after they went home, his cold freshened up, as well as teething. Poor lil darling. There's no drum kit at home so he grabbed pots, pans and utensils to make his own drums, I think that boy is hooked on playing drums. I have a very quick little video of him playing the pots, I will post it and hope it works, I think it is 13 seconds. My darling MIL is supposed to be flying back home with her daughter on Wednesday, but we are not sure if she will be fit for flying. My daughter Jane has just told me her friend has just been diagnosed with MS, she has a little girl aged about 3, that makes 3 people I know with MS.💞


We've been missing you, Ros. I loved Jackson's little drum solo. It is so good to see him again.  Thank you for the updates on everyone. I pray for peace and healing for all of you. Take care.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion I am just starting the really tricky part! Getting the neck right, and the shoulders done.


That may be a tricky part, but from what I have seen of your work you are a master at that part too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Ros. MS is a crappy disease, I hope for a long remission for your DD's friend. I will add her to my list of people I cycle for (annual cycling fund raising event).

Those monster pants are going to be so cute Bev.

eewww Toni. I suppose there are worse things to find in a shoe, but a dead mouse is pretty high (or low?) on the list. 

Sounds like a great trip for your DD Sue. We will await your new yarn  I love sari fabrics - such beautiful colors and designs. This is a costume, skirt and choli, I made from a red and gold sari fabric (sorry photo looks pink, it is really bright red). The skirt is a full circle skirt and if you sew you can imagine the task that was as the fabric has a border, which is along the bottom hem (no bias cuts for the hemline).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> We've been missing you, Ros. I loved Jackson's little drum solo. It is so good to see him again.  Thank you for the updates on everyone. I pray for peace and healing for all of you. Take care.


Ditto from me Ros💓


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, I don't think I can host till after the wedding in Oct. Can't even see past that in my head. And we are heading to the ocean in a little over a week and will be gone till Aug 31st. Our longest vacation ever-7 nights camping at the ocean and 3 nights at my Aunt's B&B. Can't wait.


Those are some wonderful events coming up, Bev. Enjoy!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a great trip for your DD Sue. We will await your new yarn  I love sari fabrics - such beautiful colors and designs. This is a costume, skirt and choli, I made from a red and gold sari fabric (sorry photo looks pink, it is really bright red). The skirt is a full circle skirt and if you sew you can imagine the task that was as the fabric has a border, which is along the bottom hem (no bias cuts for the hemline).


Beautiful fabric and wonderful sewing Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Oh gross! I definately would have freaked out as well! Note to self- always look in shoes first, before slipping feet into them.


That is a very good idea, Caryn.  I burned my tennis shoes and am sticking to my tall rubber boots. If they are tipped over when I go to put them on, I will be shaking them out thoroughly!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I love sari fabrics - such beautiful colors and designs. This is a costume, skirt and choli, I made from a red and gold sari fabric (sorry photo looks pink, it is really bright red). The skirt is a full circle skirt and if you sew you can imagine the task that was as the fabric has a border, which is along the bottom hem (no bias cuts for the hemline).


You did an amazing job on that skirt, whole outfit, Melanie!!! I love full circle skirts.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> We've been missing you, Ros. I loved Jackson's little drum solo. It is so good to see him again.  Thank you for the updates on everyone. I pray for peace and healing for all of you. Take care.


Thank you Toni, I've missed everyone here too!!!! I love Jackson on the drums too, he was totally adorable and so pleased with himself. That little darling is just so cute but then they all are, it's a gorgeous age.💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is lovely to see you, Ros. The video is such fun.😁 I am sorry for all the sickness around. I do hope everyone improves very soon.


And from me, too, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, it's great to be back. thank you for the last Lace Party, I have lots of reading to do as my GD Keira-Lee would love an Entrelac blanket. I say maybe by next winter!!! 💞
> Hubby lightened up the video a little. 😍


So good to see him again!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Ros. MS is a crappy disease, I hope for a long remission for your DD's friend. I will add her to my list of people I cycle for (annual cycling fund raising event).
> 
> Those monster pants are going to be so cute Bev.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie, I hope for long remissions too!!! You are a very generous lady with your fundraising. 😍 Beautiful costume, I really love belly dancing costumes and your work is so beautiful. I absolutely love it!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ditto from me Ros💓


Thank you Caryn, it's so lovely to be surrounded by people who care. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful fabric and wonderful sewing Melanie!


Ditto from me, Melanie!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Ros.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> So good to see him again!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, unfortunately I do have a ticklish cough hanging about, but I'm trying to look after myself and hope it disappears soon. However in view of what other people are dealing with I can't complain. I hope for mild cases of MS for everyone. 💞


Very true, but still don't neglect yourself as you will than not have the energy to deal with all the problems that do drain you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay. Need some support. Have just finished both halves of Patti's Scarf lace pattern and now need to graft them. Never grafted lace before and am feeling intimidated by it. Have watched several youtube videos and the best one so far I think is by Queenie Knits but still feel visually challenged to do this. 

What experience do others have with grafting in pattern, especially with lace. What tips can anyone share before I waste all day making myself crazy with this.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Very true, but still don't neglect yourself as you will than not have the energy to deal with all the problems that do drain you.


Thank you Tanya, I know what you mean and I am taking care of myself, sometimes I think I would just like to scream enough already!!! Sometimes the sadness just overwhelms me, but I do pick myself up again and carry on. Sometimes it's just too hard but I do try. I have a lot to be grateful for. 💞💐💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, fabulous outfit. I love it and you look so glamorous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Those are some wonderful events coming up, Bev. Enjoy!!!


Enjoy and some photos when you're able????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, love your costume. Lots of work, but beautifully done. 

Tanya, I think the thing that helped me most grafting was a video I saw one time where the front stitches and the back stitches were done in one step with pulling the needle through both stitches at one time, instead of doing one stitch pulling the thread through and then doing the second stitch. Does that make sense? It really shortened the time for me. You could also do a small sample to practice on to give you the feel of things and work out the kinks before you get to the lace scarf.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a neat idea, as long as it is dry weather.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Following up on a request from Karen, I noticed this - which might be the answer to my problem with blocking Montego.
> Now - how to keep the golfers from walking on it...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, that looks beautiful. I really like that colour. I still have to knit this, but I did print it up last night so will be ready to go.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Finally got a photo taken of my August clue for the 2015 beaded lace scarf. Got it finished a few days ago. It's such fun working on this.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia, like how the monster pants are progressing.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> First progress pictures on the monster pants.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yuck, what an awful experience". I know I would have screamed.

Sue


TLL said:


> .
> 
> I am not particularly fond of rodents either. I was getting ready to do chicken chores yesterday, put my foot in my tennis shoe (that we are keeping in the garage to keep the barn smells out of the house) and bumped into something with my toe. When I dumped it out I had found a dead mouse. I totally freaked out!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We are leaving 26th and returning on 11th September. Things are progressing well for it. Two of Amy's medical supplies packages arrived already, which is a load off our mind.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue, sounds as if interesting adventures are coming for your DD and family. When are you and Amy going again?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> That board will damage if it gets banged around, particularly if it is the foil covered foam board. The blue or pink board is not as delicate but usually only comes in 2 x 8 pieces that interlock. Thus you can buy several pieces of the blue board and use only the amount you need. But it still needs some support under it if on a table.


This is not the foil covered stuff. Should have said that up front. Sorry. This comes 4 X 8 and is usually pink, though I have seen it in blue. As for support, I don't do anything except put it on the table. No other support needed. I've been using these for about 20 years now (my current one is about 10 years old). I love them because they are so light weight and easy to move around. When I was teaching lace, I would cut them in half for transport and then just place them on whatever cafeteria table they gave me to demo blocking. Worked beautifully!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay. Need some support. Have just finished both halves of Patti's Scarf lace pattern and now need to graft them. Never grafted lace before and am feeling intimidated by it. Have watched several youtube videos and the best one so far I think is by Queenie Knits but still feel visually challenged to do this.
> 
> What experience do others have with grafting in pattern, especially with lace. What tips can anyone share before I waste all day making myself crazy with this.


I have only played with this a little, but would recommend charting it out and swatching. Have fun!!!  You can do this. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to see you back. Sorry about all the family health issues. Will keep you all in my prayers.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...so sorry that I've been missing....


Glad to see you here, Ros. Thank you for those few seconds with Jackson. 
So sorry to hear that he is still under the weather.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a beautiful outfit, Melanie.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Ros. MS is a crappy disease, I hope for a long remission for your DD's friend. I will add her to my list of people I cycle for (annual cycling fund raising event).
> 
> Those monster pants are going to be so cute Bev.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane, here are my ends worked straight to the end. Just noticed that I have one less garter ridge on one end than the other. Oh, well, at 50 paces from a galloping horse...


Also, for my two-week project, this is where I am with my bathroom curtains. I greatly underestimated the time this would take, but my new goal is to have it finished by the time of Julie's Guernsey project in September.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, all I have grafted is either plain stockinette or grater stitch. I had never thought about grafting lace itself.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Okay. Need some support. Have just finished both halves of Patti's Scarf lace pattern and now need to graft them. Never grafted lace before and am feeling intimidated by it. Have watched several youtube videos and the best one so far I think is by Queenie Knits but still feel visually challenged to do this.
> 
> What experience do others have with grafting in pattern, especially with lace. What tips can anyone share before I waste all day making myself crazy with this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Here is what our schedule looks like right now...


<sob> You forgot me. :-(

;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...This is a costume, skirt and choli, I made from a red and gold sari fabric ...


It looks marvellous, Melanie & so do you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was wondering how to do the end as I was putting beads on every third pattern. I am thinking now that I will start when I have six patterns left, and the beading will be on 1st pattern and 4th pattern and then on the first row of that 3 row final pattern. Looking at your pic, I think that will be symmetrical. Of course instead of working until I have 20 yards left I will have to calculate how much yardage per each repeat and add that to the 20 yards.

Love the colour of your scarf. The curtain is coming along nicely. I can imagine that takes a lot of time to knit.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Jane, here are my ends worked straight to the end. Just noticed that I have one less garter ridge on one end than the other. Oh, well, at 50 paces from a galloping horse...
> 
> Also, for my two-week project, this is where I am with my bathroom curtains. I greatly underestimated the time this would take, but my new goal is to have it finished by the time of Julie's Guernsey project in September.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Jane, here are my ends worked straight to the end.


Thanks for that, Elizabeth. It does seem to match pretty well, doesn't it?


> this is where I am with my bathroom curtains.


Looking great! That stitch is really working well for your curtains.


> I greatly underestimated the time this would take...


Can't imagine how that could happen, myself.
;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Advent scarf off the mats. Relaxed size is 13" x 60". I,think my favourite is Day 14, the third one up on the right side in the first pic. I used it for both scarves.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, that looks beautiful. I really like that colour. I still have to knit this, but I did print it up last night so will be ready to go.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I use wall insulation board from Home Depot. It is a very solid foam-type board. It is 4' wide, 8' long, and 1/2" thick. Pins easily stick in it and stay put. It is easy to wipe clean if you use spray starch on something you block, it is very light weight, costs about $10, and is easy to store if you cut it down the middle into two pieces that are 4' by 4'. I put it on the dining room table when I want to block long pieces so I don't have to bend over so much. Then I just pick it up and let it lean against a wall so it is out of the way and the cats and dogs cannot bother it until it is dry. With two of these side by side, you could block Montego and a couple other projects all at the same time. Just tape them together with Duct Tape so they are temporarily one piece. When I taught snowflake classes, I cut one of these into lots of pieces so everyone could block their snowflakes in class - we did the blow dryer method, so they dried fast. Blow dryers don't have any effect on them. I have had my current one for about 10 years and it still looks like new - and, no, that is not because I haven't blocked anything.


That is a great idea!!!! I bet it would slip easily under a bed our store behind a couch too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent scarf off the mats. ...


Gorgeous, Sue!! That yarn really shows off your great knitting - or maybe it's the other way around.
The different patterns show up so well. I like your favourite, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking great! That stitch is really working well for your curtains.


I agree - it's looking great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent scarf off the mats. Relaxed size is 13" x 60". I,think my favourite is Day 14, the third one up on the right side in the first pic. I used it for both scarves.
> 
> Sue


It's so pretty, Sue!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a wonderful trip for them! They will have so many fantastic memories.
> 
> I am not particularly fond of rodents either. I was getting ready to do chicken chores yesterday, put my foot in my tennis shoe (that we are keeping in the garage to keep the barn smells out of the house) and bumped into something with my toe. When I dumped it out I had found a dead mouse. I totally freaked out!


OH MY GOSH!!!! Toni that is my biggest fear!! I have total phobias about mice and rats for this very reason... my mom did the same thing only the stupid mouse had her babies in her shoe!!! they were still fur less and horrible... I freaked out!! it is why I have nearly nothing on the floors of my closets or under my beds... 
My daughter fought me long and hard for a hamster, Guinean pig and a dwarf rabbit.. I hated every moment of it... she had to be the strong one and take care of them because I couldn't even touch them.. she did a great job with them.. they stayed clean and didn't smell but they were a challenge for me.. the bigger ones were ok.. it was that Hamster that I was not upset when it broke out of its cage and took off... I have no idea where it went.. we are thinking it waited until we were packing in grocery's and darted out the door when were didn't see... it was mean and would bite her all the time...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--thanx for the suggestion. What you describe sounds like a 3 needle bind off which is easy to do and works well in some situations. But for this scarf I would like to do a kitchener type grafting so there is no seam.

Your vacation sounds great. Ditto with others on pics.

Elizabeth--I do know the extruded foam board you describe. The color is really about the company that made it. Not easy to find 4x8 sheets of that foam around here. Usually only 2x8 interlocking or square edge available. I can see why you like this board.

Love the color of your scarf and your curtain is marvelous. The stitching is so even and striking in that.

Melanie--great costume and great body for it. 

Tricia--forgot to comment on your monster pants. Those colors are terrific for a child and look like the pants will be a fun thing for the toddler.

Ros--know how you feel; have been there many times myself, especially this past 1.5 yrs with all the people transitioning in my life. Try to remind myself to be grateful and to connect with the goddess in nature for a place of peace and love. 

Toni--that little surprise would have shocked me, too. When I was having that rodent problem couple years back, found dead mice and nests in my boots. Not fun at all, but I did check the shoes as they hadn't been worn for months and needed to be cleaned. Once, though, many years ago in NYC I was looking for one the kids/baby's toy and thought it went into a hole at the radiator piping. Put my hand in without thinking and pulled up a rats skeleton!! That has still stayed with me a bit even after all these decades. 

Sue--your Advent is now looking very pink and gorgeous. It is motivating me to do one.

Lace grafting is called for in the pattern. Saw it at the beginning but didn't focus on it till now that It needs doing. I think will try the Queenie Knits video technique. She seems to be the clearest in describing a technique. There is another video that uses a duplicate stitch with provisional yarn rows. It feels much more complicated and visually challenging for me so may leave that for an afternoon when I have the energy/focus to try a sample effort.

I think with the reawakening of knitting on a professional level and all the internet participation, more and more techniques seem to be developing. Grafting lace I think is one of them as a while back all you could find was basic kitchener directions and Euny Jang's written tutorial on grafting in pattern as in basic ribbing. 

Ronie--an 8' piece of foam is a pretty big thing so it would stick out from under most furniture. I keep a 4x8' piece of foam board behind my couch to keep the cold air from bouncing back on me in the winter. It is pretty big.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ros--so gald to see you back and not sick yourself. That is an awful lot of sickness to be dealing with in your life this year. MS is very unsettling as it can progress to great debility in some cases. Let's hope with your people, it does not.
> 
> Sue--That trip to India is a very exciting one. Hope you DD finds some of the sari silk yarn from women owned cottage industries as opposed to the large factories.
> 
> Ronie--sounds like you have had some good times with DH--shopping, roses, gardening for the soul. Your co-worker needs to be put in her place. Sounds like a nasty spoiled brat. I am surprised that other people working there haven't gone to the owner to inform them of this problem.


I agree and I have run every conversation I could think of in my head and the truth is the one girl who made my son's life miserable has worked there for 3 years now and the other one's father has worked there since before she was born and her brother also works there.. he's really nice but she is also a spoiled brat.. so for me to say something when the others all get along is not going to go well.. my best bet is to wait it out... hope they mature even more during the school year and hope for the best.. I only have 3 more years before I can retire and I hate to mess it up with pettiness like this  but oh man I know how the kids at school feel... we do have numerous camera's around so if for some reason my boss needs to look at them I can only hope she see's what is going on with out my having to jeopardize my job..  I believe in "what you put out in the universe is what you will get back" they will get theirs!! eventually 

Sue it sounds like they are going on a trip of a lifetime!!! it sounds so amazing... I hope they share lots of photos with you and surprise you with some amazing silk yarn 

Tricia those are adorable so far... I love the colors you use


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Ros. MS is a crappy disease, I hope for a long remission for your DD's friend. I will add her to my list of people I cycle for (annual cycling fund raising event).
> 
> Those monster pants are going to be so cute Bev.
> 
> ...


Melanie that is beautiful!! I have worked with materials that are slick and I know there is a trick for them I'm just not sure they save any time.. one has to do with tissue paper.. I just think slow and steady is the best way!! you did an amazing job with this... Is this you modeling??? it looks great...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a very good idea, Caryn.  I burned my tennis shoes and am sticking to my tall rubber boots. If they are tipped over when I go to put them on, I will be shaking them out thoroughly!!!


that reminds me of when the grands were very young.. they would put toy's like little cars in Papa's irrigators...LOL and boots.. he was always dumping them out first LOL such good memories  I can remember thinking at the time to make sure they didn't have anything living in them..but I kept those thought to myself.. that poor house when we moved in was over run by rodents!! I was a wreck and I got a handle on it right away too!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay. Need some support. Have just finished both halves of Patti's Scarf lace pattern and now need to graft them. Never grafted lace before and am feeling intimidated by it. Have watched several youtube videos and the best one so far I think is by Queenie Knits but still feel visually challenged to do this.
> 
> What experience do others have with grafting in pattern, especially with lace. What tips can anyone share before I waste all day making myself crazy with this.


Tanya this is one that has helped me the most... it is a great video... and she is very clear.. 



I try to kitchener my pieces together where there isn't any YO's to deal with.. I am sure you will be fine.. I hope you have a smooth time of it.. and it will be finished quickly


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that turned out really nice.. I like it best in fingering... it has such great stitch definition!! and your color is very pretty... I hope I bookmarked the pages where you showed all the days  if not I will scroll back and back and back .. LOL this is such a fun project.. silly me thinking I would get a day done in a day! life has a way of taking over.. LOL.. I have all afternoon shifts next week so I'll have time to knit in the mornings.. I should make great progress then.. 

Elizabeth that is a very pretty purple too!! I am thinking purples are becoming more popular now.. I love it!! 
and your curtains are great.. its funny how these things take longer than we expect!

Bev your vacation sounds like so much fun! I hope your weather is better than ours.. mine is so fickled.. LOL one day hot the next day cold.. and a good mix of fog and sun throughout the day.. I hope the East coast is a bet better... 

Ros it is good to see you here again I am sorry that your family is in poor health.. I do pray that they get better and that you don't get sick.. at times like this I put it all in the Lords hands.. and just take comfort that he will make it all right.. I know that sometimes it is difficult and we can still get a bit emotional.. but there is strength in faith!! I have a Aunt and a sister in law with MS they have their good days and not so good days.. I hope like Melanie said that they have long remissions


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya this is one that has helped me the most... it is a great video... and she is very clear..
> 
> 
> 
> I try to kitchener my pieces together where there isn't any YO's to deal with.. I am sure you will be fine.. I hope you have a smooth time of it.. and it will be finished quickly


Thanx Ronie but this is not what I needed. I am comfortable with kitchener grafting but not when using it with lace and changing knit/purls on the row. I think, having watched about 6 videos this morning, this is the best one:






She is very clear as is the visual, too. She describes working with changing knit/purl stitches.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was wondering how to do the end as I was putting beads on every third pattern. I am thinking now that I will start when I have six patterns left, and the beading will be on 1st pattern and 4th pattern and then on the first row of that 3 row final pattern. Looking at your pic, I think that will be symmetrical. Of course instead of working until I have 20 yards left I will have to calculate how much yardage per each repeat and add that to the 20 yards.
> 
> Love the colour of your scarf. The curtain is coming along nicely. I can imagine that takes a lot of time to knit.
> 
> Sue


Sue, I calculated that it takes 9 yds per repeat.

Yes, that curtain really eats up the time, but I am pleased with how it is coming out.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent scarf off the mats. Relaxed size is 13" x 60". I,think my favourite is Day 14, the third one up on the right side in the first pic. I used it for both scarves.
> 
> Sue


Such beauty all in one scarf! Stunning!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That is a great idea!!!! I bet it would slip easily under a bed our store behind a couch too!


Yes, I slip mine behind some bookcases.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments on my curtains, everyone. I am looking forward to having these in that bathroom window.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments on my curtains, everyone. I am looking forward to having these in that bathroom window.


Do you recall what page you posted the curtain stitch? Or where it can be found. Really love it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you so much, Julie, for the update. I've been wondering how she's been doing.


Me too. Thanks, Julie.

Just got home, have 20+ pages to catch up on so forgive me if I miss anything.
Jane, DB is going to be beautiful.
Sue love your advent scarves.
Mel sorry you couldn't get away.
Just reached page 64.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn.
My daughter gave me a really detailed spreadsheet itinerary. It includes Delhi, Taj Majal, an overnight camel safari and visits to several forts. I know my grandchildren were really excitedi. I really have to check my geography. She mentioned states of Uttar Pradesh and Rajasthan. They also will visit family in West Bengal.

I asked her to take a look at silk yarn for me and maybe get some if it is not expensive there. I know she has come back on previous trips with some beautiful saris, and silk is definitely made there.

Sue

Uttar Pradesh and Rajasthan are beautiful places to see!!
A lot of historical places to visit!
Of course the Taj Mahal and Humayun's Tomb are unforgettable experiences!!
Goa is also beautiful, my parents live there!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finishing all that lace on Advent Calendar motivated me to get out one of my older WIPs. This is a lace scarf/stole that I started to design a couple of years ago. I wrote some good notes, so I was able to see where I was when I picked it up earlier. I think I have a clearer idea in my mind as to how I want it to look, so I am anxious to work on it, at least get it going again. I think it might be a good one to take on my trip. It is called Roses, Roses, as I was planning using several Shetland rose patterns. However, one I was trying out seemed hard to knit and after repeatedly thinking several times, decided not to use it, and found another one that worked better. I am going to knit it in two identical halves, using kitchener stitch to join them together.

It is really a deep pink rather than the purple it is showing as. It is a little darker than the Advent one.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Jane, DB is going to be beautiful....


Thank you, Linda
... & welcome back


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...one of my older WIPs. This is a lace scarf/stole that I started to design a couple of years ago. ...It is called Roses, Roses...


This is looking so pretty, Sue. I can't wait to see your next segment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A tale of 2 rivers by Christine Roy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-tale-of-2-rivers

Promenade, Easy Doily & Dishcloth by Linda Browning
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/promenade-easy-doily--dishcloth

Petit Allégro Lace Ponchette / Poncho by Linda Browning
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petit-allegro-lace-ponchette---poncho

Adina/D by Christine Nöller
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adina-d


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh I just found this on facebook.. amazing.. and I want one!! LOL its not lace but it looks so lacy and delicate that it would be perfect in my backyard!
> http://www.fantasywire.co.uk/index.html


This man has made lots of the fairies for the Trentham Estate which is one of our favourite places to walk. I especialyy like the one he did with the dandelion seed head but all of them are fun. One of them seems to be swooping over the lake with a watering can, another swinging from a tree, another standing on a fence beckoning - and so on. Our grands love them, as we do, come to that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finishing all that lace on Advent Calendar motivated me to get out one of my older WIPs. This is a lace scarf/stole that I started to design a couple of years ago. I wrote some good notes, so I was able to see where I was when I picked it up earlier. I think I have a clearer idea in my mind as to how I want it to look, so I am anxious to work on it, at least get it going again. I think it might be a good one to take on my trip. It is called Roses, Roses, as I was planning using several Shetland rose patterns. However, one I was trying out seemed hard to knit and after repeatedly thinking several times, decided not to use it, and found another one that worked better. I am going to knit it in two identical halves, using kitchener stitch to join them together.
> 
> It is really a deep pink rather than the purple it is showing as. It is a little darker than the Advent one.
> 
> Sue


Very beautiful and love the rose color as I can see it on the screen. It is soft and luscious. I imagine you will plan the grafting on the garter partition as opposed to the lace rows of my project. Much more civilized.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finally, have got my Advent scarf blocked. I was hoping to get it pinned out before my oldest daughter, Jennifer arrives. She and her family are flying to India tomorrow, for a month. We have the dubious honour of watching their three guinea pigs. My DH volunteered. At least they will be downstairs in the basement, which is his domain. He has stocked up on baking soda to combat the smell. Needless to say I am not a very welcoming hostess. They will get a cursory hello from me when I go down to put in laundry. DH will gave to fed and water and clean out the cafe. We have to be careful not to let our dogs down there. Of course they will know there are some little visitors down there!
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple of pics of the scarf.
> 
> Sue


It is beautiful, Sue. Lots of interesting patterns - maybe I'll get to it next year.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Advent scarf is even more beautiful now. Beautifully displayed, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Also, for my two-week project, this is where I am with my bathroom curtains. I greatly underestimated the time this would take, but my new goal is to have it finished by the time of Julie's Guernsey project in September.


Gorgeous and worth all the work :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> free until the end of the weekend. (Sunday night, 24:00 Swedish hour)
> Castle and Cottage Blanket
> by Anne B Hanssen
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/castle-and-cottage-blanket
> ...


Love the blanket and oversized lacy pullover. Thank you, Jane,


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Following up on a request from Karen, I noticed this - which might be the answer to my problem with blocking Montego.
> Now - how to keep the golfers from walking on it...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is fantastic. I am glad you decided to finish the wip.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, Pam. I am in love with your purple.


Me too. It is gorgeous.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Enjoy and some photos when you're able????


Thanks, Norma. I always share photos. 

Elizabeth, love your scarf and your curtain. Both are looking marvelous!!

Sue, your Advent Scarf is looking great off the blocking mats. Wonderful work. 

How cool, Linda, that you can actually see those dandalion fairies in person. 

Love the Rose scarf, Sue. It will be fun to see how you change it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> First progress pictures on the monster pants.


Great colours, Tricia.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent scarf off the mats. Relaxed size is 13" x 60". I,think my favourite is Day 14, the third one up on the right side in the first pic. I used it for both scarves.
> 
> Sue


Fabulous Sue!! Love the soft rose color and of course you always do beautiful stitchwork.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, so sorry that I've been missing. Thank you to everyone for your support, I really appreciate it and I've missed you all. Jackson is sick again, and now Carmen has it too (well who could resist his hugs and kisses?) he seemed to get better towards the end of his stay here and then a few days after they went home, his cold freshened up, as well as teething. Poor lil darling. There's no drum kit at home so he grabbed pots, pans and utensils to make his own drums, I think that boy is hooked on playing drums. I have a very quick little video of him playing the pots, I will post it and hope it works, I think it is 13 seconds. My darling MIL is supposed to be flying back home with her daughter on Wednesday, but we are not sure if she will be fit for flying. My daughter Jane has just told me her friend has just been diagnosed with MS, she has a little girl aged about 3, that makes 3 people I know with MS.💞


he is really having fun. Nice to see you back, Ros.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Ros. MS is a crappy disease, I hope for a long remission for your DD's friend. I will add her to my list of people I cycle for (annual cycling fund raising event).
> 
> Those monster pants are going to be so cute Bev.
> 
> ...


Stunning. You are a very talented lady. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Elizabeth - thanks for the photos on the finished Forest. It gives me something to think about as my beads are not round. I am beading each repeat so it is slow going but i am liking the look. It will be heavy though. Looking forward to seeing your finished curtains.

All this talk about lace grafting makes me think we should have a guest LP host to teach two weeks of grafting. hmm??

DH found a mouse in his shoe once but it was one of the cat toy mice so no freak out factor.

Thanks for the nice comments on my costume. It is one of my favorites. All that satiny fabric swishing around


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finishing all that lace on Advent Calendar motivated me to get out one of my older WIPs. This is a lace scarf/stole that I started to design a couple of years ago. I wrote some good notes, so I was able to see where I was when I picked it up earlier. I think I have a clearer idea in my mind as to how I want it to look, so I am anxious to work on it, at least get it going again. I think it might be a good one to take on my trip. It is called Roses, Roses, as I was planning using several Shetland rose patterns. However, one I was trying out seemed hard to knit and after repeatedly thinking several times, decided not to use it, and found another one that worked better. I am going to knit it in two identical halves, using kitchener stitch to join them together.
> 
> It is really a deep pink rather than the purple it is showing as. It is a little darker than the Advent one.
> 
> Sue


Oh, that is pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, it's great to be back. thank you for the last Lace Party, I have lots of reading to do as my GD Keira-Lee would love an Entrelac blanket. I say maybe by next winter!!! 💞
> Hubby lightened up the video a little. 😍


Lovely to see Jackson again. I do hope he recovers fully, soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth - thanks for the photos on the finished Forest. It gives me something to think about as my beads are not round. I am beading each repeat so it is slow going but i am liking the look. It will be heavy though. Looking forward to seeing your finished curtains.
> 
> All this talk about lace grafting makes me think we should have a guest LP host to teach two weeks of grafting. hmm??
> 
> ...


Good idea for a session on grafting. Not sure we need 2 weeks as this would not involve knitting a whole project. It would require people doing a few small sample swatches--4-6" each and only a few rows for the practice. I have come across knit st, garter st, rib stitch and lace grafting. Oh, and one for a mixed row of garter/SS. I have also come across a video using knitting needles instead of a darning needle, but the process is the same. I think is everyone watched the same few videos we could do it for ourselves without a special person being invited in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That may be a tricky part, but from what I have seen of your work you are a master at that part too!


With my head all gummed up with catarrh I don't feel master of anything very much today- thinking is hard to do today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Me too. Thanks, Julie.
> 
> Just got home, have 20+ pages to catch up on so forgive me if I miss anything.
> Jane, DB is going to be beautiful.
> ...


 :thumbup: I had a lot to catch up, because I installed Windows 10 overnight- so gummed up I am having difficulty getting my thoughts into type. At least I have lemons, thanks to my neighbour Coleen- I treated myself to a tiny batch of lemon curd, but need to make some breakfast now. Another cold winter's day with sleet in some parts of the country.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This man has made lots of the fairies for the Trentham Estate which is one of our favourite places to walk. I especialyy like the one he did with the dandelion seed head but all of them are fun. One of them seems to be swooping over the lake with a watering can, another swinging from a tree, another standing on a fence beckoning - and so on. Our grands love them, as we do, come to that.


I am so intrigued by these.. I looked at every link on his page.. I am going to play with making a dandelion  I think that would be the hardest.. you could also buy the kit to make the fairy.. but she seems quite large! it would be stunning in a park or large back yard.. you are so lucky to see them in person


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Tanya I am going to watch the video.. I knew that the process was a bit different but thought that memorizing the process would help in reversing the sequence for the purl stitches.. I hope you are having great luck with this.. 

Great looking scarf Sue.. you will be happy you picked it back up again.. it will also be a good traveling project... 

We decided to walk over to the park for breakfast.. visited with neighbors along the way  and had a very nice time.. it is for a good cause.. and the park is only the other side of the next block over.. it is still a workout because coming and going are both straight up then down.. then we took the dogs to the beach.. so nice out and a bit warm.. we were in shirt sleeves.. that is rare for the beach.. not so rare just a few blocks east at my house.. it amazing the temp difference between the two.. it is still nicer than in the valleys.. they are back to being very hot!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I agree and I have run every conversation I could think of in my head and the truth is the one girl who made my son's life miserable has worked there for 3 years now and the other one's father has worked there since before she was born and her brother also works there.. he's really nice but she is also a spoiled brat.. so for me to say something when the others all get along is not going to go well.. my best bet is to wait it out... hope they mature even more during the school year and hope for the best.. I only have 3 more years before I can retire and I hate to mess it up with pettiness like this  but oh man I know how the kids at school feel... we do have numerous camera's around so if for some reason my boss needs to look at them I can only hope she see's what is going on with out my having to jeopardize my job..  I believe in "what you put out in the universe is what you will get back" they will get theirs!! eventually
> 
> Sue it sounds like they are going on a trip of a lifetime!!! it sounds so amazing... I hope they share lots of photos with you and surprise you with some amazing silk yarn
> 
> Tricia those are adorable so far... I love the colors you use


Ronie, you have the right attitude about it. So sorry you are having to put up with it, but it seems like some people just have to stir up trouble. But, as you say, what goes around comes around. {{{{Hugs}}}} to you!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments on my curtains, everyone. I am looking forward to having these in that bathroom window.


They are going to be lovely, Elizabeth!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finishing all that lace on Advent Calendar motivated me to get out one of my older WIPs. This is a lace scarf/stole that I started to design a couple of years ago. I wrote some good notes, so I was able to see where I was when I picked it up earlier. I think I have a clearer idea in my mind as to how I want it to look, so I am anxious to work on it, at least get it going again. I think it might be a good one to take on my trip. It is called Roses, Roses, as I was planning using several Shetland rose patterns. However, one I was trying out seemed hard to knit and after repeatedly thinking several times, decided not to use it, and found another one that worked better. I am going to knit it in two identical halves, using kitchener stitch to join them together.
> 
> It is really a deep pink rather than the purple it is showing as. It is a little darker than the Advent one.
> 
> Sue


That is lovely, Sue, and going to be stunning when finished.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I hope you get over your cold soon.

Tanya, I think grafting would be a great topic. With practice pieces and notes, it would be something we would return to again and again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A tale of 2 rivers by Christine Roy
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-tale-of-2-rivers
> 
> Promenade, Easy Doily & Dishcloth by Linda Browning
> ...


Thank you, Jane! More added to my bulging library.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Me too. It is gorgeous.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I hope you get over your cold soon.
> 
> Tanya, I think grafting would be a great topic. With practice pieces and notes, it would be something we would return to again and again.


Thanks Bev- I am heading back to bed, I think.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--I did it. Graftedin lace pattern. First try with the mink lace wt was not too bad but will take out and redo. It was going well until the yarn broke. That mink is soooooo fragile. Think I mixed up a stitch in back tracking so the columns were noticeably off. Generally with grafting there is slight jog in the columns but the first half look very reasonable. Wish I could show you the difference. Let me play with my old cell phone which may let me take/download photos or not.

I am feeling quite successful in 'getting it.' Always a great feeling when a problem gets bested.

Bev--i like the idea of a grafting party. We always seem to get happy learning something new. Let's get a few more people chiming in to make sure it is something they want to do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I hope you get over your cold soon.
> 
> Tanya, I think grafting would be a great topic. With practice pieces and notes, it would be something we would return to again and again.


I think it is a great idea.. I really need to be more organized and get all my knitting notes together .. this is the right time of year for notebooks and anything else we need.. with the kiddo's all going back to school!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue you have day 3 as having 9x6 but it starts out with 9 but the repeats are only 6 stitches long.. I am not sure if you just ignored the dark lines and did the whole chart or if you miscalculated..??? I'm going to go search for your pictures and see if I can tell..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Recurring MAC nightmare. What the heck did it do with my photos...... 

Will wonders never cease. Here is a pic of the graft. You can see on the right the columns of stitches are off by 1 which is typical. On the left, after the yarn break you can see that it is off by 2 stitches which is way too visible.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, yes, Tanya, I can see the difference. Grafting is always so much fun. Not.  I always fudge a bit if I notice an offset. Great effort. This is one of those things that you learn by doing. The next one will be better.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Do you recall what page you posted the curtain stitch? Or where it can be found. Really love it.


I never posted the stitch pattern. It is called English Mesh Lace and is in the Barbara Walker Treasuries, but I don't know which one - either one or two and if I had to guess, I would say two.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Finishing all that lace on Advent Calendar motivated me to get out one of my older WIPs.
> Sue


Another of your beauties!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, I am not quite sure what you are saying. There are 66 stitches for this pattern. The 9 that I think you are referring to is how many times that pattern repeat of 6 stitches between the dark lines is knit

Pattern Day 3
3 edge stitches+2 fillers sts + 54 stitches ( 9x 6 stitch pattern repeat) + 4 filler sts + 3 edge sts = 66 stitches

this is how you would see the chart on paper, but knitting row 1, you would knit from right to left. - 3 edge stitches , then you have 4 filler stiches as I added a knit stitch. These would be knit as K2,k 2tog yo, then do the pattern between the dark lines 9 times, then k2 and then the 3 edge stitches.

I thought it was clear that in the parentheses It is saying how many times to knit the pattern repeat. For this day it is 9 repeats of a 6 stitch pattern.

Hope that explains it.
Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue you have day 3 as having 9x6 but it starts out with 9 but the repeats are only 6 stitches long.. I am not sure if you just ignored the dark lines and did the whole chart or if you miscalculated..??? I'm going to go search for your pictures and see if I can tell..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I had a lot to catch up, because I installed Windows 10 overnight- so gummed up I am having difficulty getting my thoughts into type. At least I have lemons, thanks to my neighbour Coleen- I treated myself to a tiny batch of lemon curd, but need to make some breakfast now. Another cold winter's day with sleet in some parts of the country.


Very warm and muggy here - also not good for the sinuses. Sorry you are feeling below par, Julie. As you have lemons, why not make some soothing honey and lemon .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> <sob> You forgot me. :-(
> 
> ;-)


What?! I am sorry!!! You are on my Master Schedule.  You are not forgotten. I promise!

10/25 - 11/8 jscaplen/Jane - Snowflakes


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I never posted the stitch pattern. It is called English Mesh Lace and is in the Barbara Walker Treasuries, but I don't know which one - either one or two and if I had to guess, I would say two.


thanx Elizabeth. one day someone will bequeath me BW's books.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Jane, here are my ends worked straight to the end. Just noticed that I have one less garter ridge on one end than the other. Oh, well, at 50 paces from a galloping horse...
> 
> Also, for my two-week project, this is where I am with my bathroom curtains. I greatly underestimated the time this would take, but my new goal is to have it finished by the time of Julie's Guernsey project in September.


Both of these projects look great! That curtain is going to be amazing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, yes, Tanya, I can see the difference. Grafting is always so much fun. Not.  I always fudge a bit if I notice an offset. Great effort. This is one of those things that you learn by doing. The next one will be better.


There is a way to avoid the jog according to one knitter. She does a protocol using duplicate stitches but it seems too stressful for my eyes with this lace wt yarn. Maybe with a DK or Worsted--a good practice sample.

I actually enjoy the rhythm of grafting but it requires total attention--at least in my experience.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent scarf off the mats. Relaxed size is 13" x 60". I,think my favourite is Day 14, the third one up on the right side in the first pic. I used it for both scarves.
> 
> Sue


Now it shows pink!!! Thank you, Sue! It is beautiful!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Recurring MAC nightmare. What the heck did it do with my photos......
> 
> Will wonders never cease. Here is a pic of the graft. You can see on the right the columns of stitches are off by 1 which is typical. On the left, after the yarn break you can see that it is off by 2 stitches which is way too visible.


Yes, I see what you mean - it would have to be redone but the finish will be worth because that is a very nice pattern and very nice piece of knitting, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finishing all that lace on Advent Calendar motivated me to get out one of my older WIPs. This is a lace scarf/stole that I started to design a couple of years ago. I wrote some good notes, so I was able to see where I was when I picked it up earlier. I think I have a clearer idea in my mind as to how I want it to look, so I am anxious to work on it, at least get it going again. I think it might be a good one to take on my trip. It is called Roses, Roses, as I was planning using several Shetland rose patterns. However, one I was trying out seemed hard to knit and after repeatedly thinking several times, decided not to use it, and found another one that worked better. I am going to knit it in two identical halves, using kitchener stitch to join them together.
> 
> It is really a deep pink rather than the purple it is showing as. It is a little darker than the Advent one.
> 
> Sue


Oh my goodness, Sue! That is so pretty!!! I can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Good idea for a session on grafting. Not sure we need 2 weeks as this would not involve knitting a whole project. It would require people doing a few small sample swatches--4-6" each and only a few rows for the practice. I have come across knit st, garter st, rib stitch and lace grafting. Oh, and one for a mixed row of garter/SS. I have also come across a video using knitting needles instead of a darning needle, but the process is the same. I think is everyone watched the same few videos we could do it for ourselves without a special person being invited in.


Would you happen to know anyone that has researched this and would be interested in hosting?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> We decided to walk over to the park for breakfast.. visited with neighbors along the way  and had a very nice time.. it is for a good cause.. and the park is only the other side of the next block over.. it is still a workout because coming and going are both straight up then down.. then we took the dogs to the beach.. so nice out and a bit warm.. we were in shirt sleeves.. that is rare for the beach.. not so rare just a few blocks east at my house.. it amazing the temp difference between the two.. it is still nicer than in the valleys.. they are back to being very hot!


It sounds like you are in an ideal location, Ronie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you got to try the lace grafting Tanya. I see where that pattern (pretty by the way) is a challenge to graft. And to break the yarn in the middle, grrr.

I actually got some weeding done before the storm hit. Most of the tall weeds are up. I found two potato plants growing in there, go figure. I thought they all died. Teh strawberries can get sunlight again and a tomato plant has cropped up. Amazing how much the plant itself smells like a tomato.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay--I did it. Graftedin lace pattern. First try with the mink lace wt was not too bad but will take out and redo. It was going well until the yarn broke. That mink is soooooo fragile. Think I mixed up a stitch in back tracking so the columns were noticeably off. Generally with grafting there is slight jog in the columns but the first half look very reasonable. Wish I could show you the difference. Let me play with my old cell phone which may let me take/download photos or not.
> 
> I am feeling quite successful in 'getting it.' Always a great feeling when a problem gets bested.
> 
> Bev--i like the idea of a grafting party. We always seem to get happy learning something new. Let's get a few more people chiming in to make sure it is something they want to do.


"Chime, Chime!" I think this would be a great thing to learn. I know I took some notes and played with it/lace version a year or so ago, but haven't used it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ronie, you have the right attitude about it. So sorry you are having to put up with it, but it seems like some people just have to stir up trouble. But, as you say, what goes around comes around. {{{{Hugs}}}} to you!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

August 16 - 30 Watercolour/VintageCrochet. (If she is not able, I will give us a chance to work on WIP's.)

8/30 - 9/13

9/13 - 9/27 Lurker2/Julie - Guernseys

9/27 - 10/11

10/11 - 10/25 Dragonflylace and Fuchia Flowers Lace Project

10/25 - 11/8 jscaplen/Jane and Snowflakes

11/8 - 11/22

I hope I have everyone that has offered to host now. I am sorry, Jane!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yes, I see what you mean - it would have to be redone but the finish will be worth because that is a very nice pattern and very nice piece of knitting, Tanya.


Thanks Linda. I am very critical of my work and every little thing zooms out like a neon lite to me. I have no problem redoing the graft as it was a first try in a lace pattern and with lace wt yarn so it is a learning and that is a good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Would you happen to know anyone that has researched this and would be interested in hosting?


I guess I could do it Toni. Not an expert but can put the video list together and can speak to the general concepts and the different styles that I have come across.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you got to try the lace grafting Tanya. I see where that pattern (pretty by the way) is a challenge to graft. And to break the yarn in the middle, grrr.
> 
> I actually got some weeding done before the storm hit. Most of the tall weeds are up. I found two potato plants growing in there, go figure. I thought they all died. Teh strawberries can get sunlight again and a tomato plant has cropped up. Amazing how much the plant itself smells like a tomato.


My entire garden has been like that and have spent hours weeding out the monster growth. Found some squash plants that survived and the one volunteer has given me 2 large winter squash--1000 yr old squash. And I love the smell of tomato plants. There is nothing that characterizes a garden to me more than the smell of them. The one good thing is that with all the hot, dry weather the weeds are not growing back so the plants are having a bit of a go at growing. But they are so pitiful this year. I just planted some green bean plants that I found 3 weeks ago at a nursery closing down for the season. These scraggly things have actually put out a couple of green beans in their little flats. With any luck there will be a little crop of them and some cukes that just went in today, too. I am trying to go heavy on the fertilizing to provide some strength to everything.

Well onward and upward. Redoing the grafting venture and trying to get the garden moving quickly. Lucky you to have had a storm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Very warm and muggy here - also not good for the sinuses. Sorry you are feeling below par, Julie. As you have lemons, why not make some soothing honey and lemon .


That is exactly what I have been doing, Linda! I also splurged on the sugar intake and made a very small batch of lemon curd as a treat. I am now making some focaccia bread because I feel like white bread- I will add garlic and cheese with a little rock salt for the topping. The pantry is very bare today, but tomorrow my money comes through. When you don't feel good a few treats help. I could make chocolate cookies but will wait till Thursday when I can share them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What?! I am sorry!!! You are on my Master Schedule.  You are not forgotten. I promise!
> 
> 10/25 - 11/8 jscaplen/Jane - Snowflakes


Gosh I find it difficult with the American date system- took me a good half minute to figure out what on earth you meant, Toni but I think Jane goes from 25/10 to 8/11!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

From now on, when I find something on a time limit, I'll post it right away just in case the designer changes the conditions.
Free until August 22 with code WESLEY.
The Love of a Pirate by AnnaMarie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-love-of-a-pirate


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the calculation. Still have a way to go. Started on August Lace 2015 this afternoon. Hope to finish tonight.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Sue, I calculated that it takes 9 yds per repeat.
> 
> Yes, that curtain really eats up the time, but I am pleased with how it is coming out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> From now on, when I find something on a time limit, I'll post it right away just in case the designer changes the conditions.
> Free until August 22 with code WESLEY.
> The Love of a Pirate by AnnaMarie
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-love-of-a-pirate


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...You can see on the right the columns of stitches are off by 1 which is typical. On the left, after the yarn break you can see that it is off by 2 stitches which is way too visible.


Certainly much more challenging than stst or garter stitch.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Jane, here are my ends worked straight to the end. Just noticed that I have one less garter ridge on one end than the other. Oh, well, at 50 paces from a galloping horse...
> 
> Also, for my two-week project, this is where I am with my bathroom curtains. I greatly underestimated the time this would take, but my new goal is to have it finished by the time of Julie's Guernsey project in September.


What a pretty purple Elizabeth. The two ends look close enough for me! 
Your curtain is coming along great and such a pretty pattern. September will be here before you know it


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I hope I have everyone that has offered to host now. I am sorry, Jane!


I was just teasing - I might have preferred that you forget me - less pressure.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent scarf off the mats. Relaxed size is 13" x 60". I,think my favourite is Day 14, the third one up on the right side in the first pic. I used it for both scarves.
> 
> Sue


Oh that is just gorgeous Sue! What beautiful work you do!

Your new (old) scarf is very pretty too. Glad you resurrected it and are inspired to finish.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Ronie, I am not quite sure what you are saying. There are 66 stitches for this pattern. The 9 that I think you are referring to is how many times that pattern repeat of 6 stitches between the dark lines is knit
> 
> Pattern Day 3
> 3 edge stitches+2 fillers sts + 54 stitches ( 9x 6 stitch pattern repeat) + 4 filler sts + 3 edge sts = 66 stitches
> ...


Yes it does  for some reason I was seeing 9 stitches 6 times  I think it was because there are 9 stitches to begin with and once I counted those I just kept that train of thought.. I'm sorry.. I'll read it a bit closer next time


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Linda. I am very critical of my work and every little thing zooms out like a neon lite to me. I have no problem redoing the graft as it was a first try in a lace pattern and with lace wt yarn so it is a learning and that is a good.


I just hope that you can do it without dropping a stitch. It sounds like you really like this yarn... so maybe it will be easy.. I had some that stuck to everything and was impossible to work with and my grafting shows. I kept it because I was tired of it.. but I have thought about undoing it again and doing a better graft  Your first part looks very good!!! I am sure you will make the next attempt a success.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I had a lot to catch up, because I installed Windows 10 overnight- so gummed up I am having difficulty getting my thoughts into type. At least I have lemons, thanks to my neighbour Coleen- I treated myself to a tiny batch of lemon curd, but need to make some breakfast now. Another cold winter's day with sleet in some parts of the country.


Sorry to hear you have come down with a cold. Hope you got some rest.
How do you liked the Windows 10 ? I still have Vista, so I don't know if I can even upgrade. I mostly use my tablet (iPad) anyway, except when I have to print.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> From now on, when I find something on a time limit, I'll post it right away just in case the designer changes the conditions.
> Free until August 22 with code WESLEY.
> The Love of a Pirate by AnnaMarie
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-love-of-a-pirate


Thanks I have it downloaded and saved to my desk top.. it will be perfect for my hand painted sock yarn! I was looking earlier today for a pattern.. I really just wanted to see what my yarn should look like when knitted..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh I find it difficult with the American date system- took me a good half minute to figure out what on earth you meant, Toni but I think Jane goes from 25/10 to 8/11!!!!!!!!!!!


Gave me a chuckle, Julie. Interesting how dates are written differently in different cultures.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Recurring MAC nightmare. What the heck did it do with my photos......
> 
> Will wonders never cease. Here is a pic of the graft. You can see on the right the columns of stitches are off by 1 which is typical. On the left, after the yarn break you can see that it is off by 2 stitches which is way too visible.


Wow you did it Tanya! That part on the right looks just fine to me. That is a pretty pattern and nice soft color! I would live to learn different grafting techniques. I've only done the Kitchener and just with stockinette. So I have a lot to learn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Certainly much more challenging than stst or garter stitch.


Yes, it really is. But like most things, once we get it, it becomes easier.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> From now on, when I find something on a time limit, I'll post it right away just in case the designer changes the conditions.
> Free until August 22 with code WESLEY.
> The Love of a Pirate by AnnaMarie
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-love-of-a-pirate


Thanks Jane. It's another pretty one an I added it to my library.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, yes, Tanya, I can see the difference. Grafting is always so much fun. Not.  I always fudge a bit if I notice an offset. Great effort. This is one of those things that you learn by doing. The next one will be better.


Ditto from me on this Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you got to try the lace grafting Tanya. I see where that pattern (pretty by the way) is a challenge to graft. And to break the yarn in the middle, grrr.
> 
> I actually got some weeding done before the storm hit. Most of the tall weeds are up. I found two potato plants growing in there, go figure. I thought they all died. Teh strawberries can get sunlight again and a tomato plant has cropped up. Amazing how much the plant itself smells like a tomato.


Well done, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sorry to hear you have come down with a cold. Hope you got some rest.
> How do you liked the Windows 10 ? I still have Vista, so I don't know if I can even upgrade. I mostly use my tablet (iPad) anyway, except when I have to print.


I took a break this morning, which was good.
Has not made much difference so far- the icons are a bit different, and when you power off the choices are different- I have a lot to explore! I think you may have been contacted, were your system compatible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gave me a chuckle, Julie. Interesting how dates are written differently in different cultures.


It is quite odd when you get the month for the day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> From now on, when I find something on a time limit, I'll post it right away just in case the designer changes the conditions.
> Free until August 22 with code WESLEY.
> The Love of a Pirate by AnnaMarie
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-love-of-a-pirate


Thank you, Jane! Got it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished my August Beaded Lace 2015 clue. Another WIP done for now.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my August Beaded Lace 2015 clue. Another WIP done for now.


That looks great, Sue. Such a nice rich green.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my August Beaded Lace 2015 clue. Another WIP done for now.
> 
> Sue


Yay! That looks great, Sue! Love the color of the yarn and the beads.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow you did it Tanya! That part on the right looks just fine to me. That is a pretty pattern and nice soft color! I would live to learn different grafting techniques. I've only done the Kitchener and just with stockinette. So I have a lot to learn!


Well, do you want us to do a Party around learning grafting? I think we usually move on a project if at least 7-9 people say they are interested. Is that true?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--another beauty by you. The color is very rich reminding me of the tall pines around here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my August Beaded Lace 2015 clue. Another WIP done for now.
> 
> Sue


Looks good Sue!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, do you want us to do a Party around learning grafting? I think we usually move on a project if at least 7-9 people say they are interested. Is that true?


Yes, I would like that. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FYI, the English Mesh Lace pattern that Elizabeth is using in her curtain is on video with New Stitch A Day is anyone wants to get it. The printed patterns did not download for me but it can be copied, line by line from the video.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Looks good Sue!


True.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, I would like that. :thumbup:


Great.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, so sorry that I've been missing. Thank you to everyone for your support, I really appreciate it. My daughter Jane has just told me her friend has just been diagnosed with MS, she has a little girl aged about 3, that makes 3 people I know with MS.💞


Make that 4 Ros. Fortunately mine is slow developing and shows up in little ways. Heat is the worst. Makes doing things outside harder now. I have to be careful so I don't get down or too hot.

Hope Jackson gets better soon. There is something going around. Makes some people sick and others have more allergy like reaction.

Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, I would like that. :thumbup:


Me, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite odd when you get the month for the day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sue, the August Beaded lace looks great. A good strong green with beads. Lovely.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Toni, at least it wasn't a live one. I was stacking wood a few years ago, the dog found and chased a mouse and to get away it ran up the inside of my jeans leg and down the other one. It happened so fast it was over by the time I realized what happened.

Melanie, cute outfit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Toni, at least it wasn't a live one. I was stacking wood a few years ago, the dog found and chased a mouse and to get away it ran up the inside of my jeans leg and down the other one. It happened so fast it was over by the time I realized what happened.


Oh, my, Tricia. Wow! That was quite an experience, I am sure. Gives me the shivers just thinking about it.'

Your experience does the same to me, Toni. SHIVER! 

Tanya, I think it would be great to do a couple of weeks on grafting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Long Gilet by Pat Menchini
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/long-gilet

Blackcurrant Swirl by Jan Henley
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/lace-shawl3?utm_source=lknewsletter&utm_medium=20150809&utm_campaign=monthly

Rivoletto By Heather Zoppetti
http://www.yarn.com/product/reywa-fibers-rivoletto-free-pattern/


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Long Gilet by Pat Menchini
> http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/long-gilet
> 
> Blackcurrant Swirl by Jan Henley
> ...


Again, thanks, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Again, thanks, Jane!


From me too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Even now after 40+'years in the States I have to think about that. For my birthday, which is 11th July, I tend to say that or July 11th, rather than 11/7 or 7/11, especially if it is anything important, as I don't want it mistakenly put as 7th November.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite odd when you get the month for the day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Even now after 40+'years in the States I have to think about that. For my birthday, which is 11th July, I tend to say that or July 11th, rather than 11/7 or 7/11, especially if it is anything important, as I don't want it mistakenly put as 7th November.
> 
> Sue


That does make a significant difference!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks to all for the kind comments on my first try at monster pants. Hope they fit. Just using some stash, partial skeins. The pattern calls for 2 skeins on each color. I am just going to try to keep the stripes matching. 

I know I have read how to have jogless stripes, but I am having problems. At least the legs are in the inseam.

Elizabeth, love your curtain. Tack bars work to block them. Dad made Mom a set with thin strips of wood and tacks driven through. I think small bolts and wing nuts in the corners. 

Isn't having the day first an international method? I think the military use it too but they use a 3 letter month rather than numbers. 8 Aug 15 for example. Not sure but some companies that do international business use day month year format and the month is always spelled out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Isn't having the day first an international method? I think the military use it too but they use a 3 letter month rather than numbers. 8 Aug 15 for example. Not sure but some companies that do international business use day month year format and the month is always spelled out.


Spelling out the month would certainly avoid any confusion.
Someone once explained it to me that you should start with the smallest unit, thus day-month-year. If time were included that would go first. This is what they do in France - possibly all of Europe.
That being said, when I am here, I start with the month - while in France, I start with the day. It has to do with how we say it.
Here, we would say August 10, 2015. In France, they would say le 10 août, 2015.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I guess I could do it Toni. Not an expert but can put the video list together and can speak to the general concepts and the different styles that I have come across.


You sure can, Tanya!  When would you like to do this? 

August 16 - 30 Watercolour/VintageCrochet. (If she is not able, I will give us a chance to work on WIP's.)

August 30 - September 13

September 13 - 27 Lurker2/Julie - Guernseys

September 27 - October 11

October 11 - 25 Dragonflylace and Fuchia Flowers Lace Project

October 25 - November 8 jscaplen/Jane and Snowflakes

November 8 - 22

Just let me know and I will try really hard to get you on both calendars - mine and this one. 

edit: I hope the dates are easier to figure out now. It is amazing how we can be so different, yet so much the same.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh I find it difficult with the American date system- took me a good half minute to figure out what on earth you meant, Toni but I think Jane goes from 25/10 to 8/11!!!!!!!!!!!


How about if I write out the names of the months?

Jane goes from October 25 to November 8

Does that help?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> How about if I write out the names of the months?
> 
> Jane goes from October 25 to November 8
> 
> Does that help?


It really would save confusion, at least for me! Thanks, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I was just teasing - I might have preferred that you forget me - less pressure.


I understand the less pressure, but we could never forget you and we like snowflakes. You are stuck.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well, do you want us to do a Party around learning grafting? I think we usually move on a project if at least 7-9 people say they are interested. Is that true?


I don't know that we have ever picked a number to go by. If people are interested or the hostess has something special she wants to share, we go with it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Looks good Sue!


 :thumbup: It looks like a nice emerald green.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Tricia. Wow! That was quite an experience, I am sure. Gives me the shivers just thinking about it.'
> 
> Your experience does the same to me, Toni. SHIVER!
> 
> Tanya, I think it would be great to do a couple of weeks on grafting.


I shivered in my seat just reading about your experience, Tricia!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Good to see you back. Sorry about all the family health issues. Will keep you all in my prayers.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Glad to see you here, Ros. Thank you for those few seconds with Jackson.
> So sorry to hear that he is still under the weather.


Thank you Jane, you're welcome. I hope Jackson gets better soon, it seems to be going on forever. I will ring Carmy a bit later and check up on him. Hopefully some good news. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Jane, here are my ends worked straight to the end. Just noticed that I have one less garter ridge on one end than the other. Oh, well, at 50 paces from a galloping horse...
> 
> Also, for my two-week project, this is where I am with my bathroom curtains. I greatly underestimated the time this would take, but my new goal is to have it finished by the time of Julie's Guernsey project in September.


Looking beautiful Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> <sob> You forgot me. :-(
> 
> ;-)


No one will forget you Jane!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Advent scarf off the mats. Relaxed size is 13" x 60". I,think my favourite is Day 14, the third one up on the right side in the first pic. I used it for both scarves.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue and a very pretty colour. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--know how you feel; have been there many times myself, especially this past 1.5 yrs with all the people transitioning in my life. Try to remind myself to be grateful and to connect with the goddess in nature for a place of peace and love.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros it is good to see you here again I am sorry that your family is in poor health.. I do pray that they get better and that you don't get sick.. at times like this I put it all in the Lords hands.. and just take comfort that he will make it all right.. I know that sometimes it is difficult and we can still get a bit emotional.. but there is strength in faith!! I have a Aunt and a sister in law with MS they have their good days and not so good days.. I hope like Melanie said that they have long remissions.


Thank you Ronie, I'm so sorry to hear about your Aunt and sister in law. I hope that they have long remissions too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Finishing all that lace on Advent Calendar motivated me to get out one of my older WIPs. This is a lace scarf/stole that I started to design a couple of years ago. I wrote some good notes, so I was able to see where I was when I picked it up earlier. I think I have a clearer idea in my mind as to how I want it to look, so I am anxious to work on it, at least get it going again. I think it might be a good one to take on my trip. It is called Roses, Roses, as I was planning using several Shetland rose patterns. However, one I was trying out seemed hard to knit and after repeatedly thinking several times, decided not to use it, and found another one that worked better. I am going to knit it in two identical halves, using kitchener stitch to join them together.
> 
> It is really a deep pink rather than the purple it is showing as. It is a little darker than the Advent one.
> 
> Sue


It's gorgeous Sue, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Finishing all that lace on Advent Calendar motivated me to get out one of my older WIPs. This is a lace scarf/stole that I started to design a couple of years ago. I wrote some good notes, so I was able to see where I was when I picked it up earlier. I think I have a clearer idea in my mind as to how I want it to look, so I am anxious to work on it, at least get it going again. I think it might be a good one to take on my trip. It is called Roses, Roses, as I was planning using several Shetland rose patterns. However, one I was trying out seemed hard to knit and after repeatedly thinking several times, decided not to use it, and found another one that worked better. I am going to knit it in two identical halves, using kitchener stitch to join them together.
> 
> It is really a deep pink rather than the purple it is showing as. It is a little darker than the Advent one.
> 
> Sue


It's gorgeous Sue, I love it. 💞 oops double post😀


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I actually enjoy the rhythm of grafting but it requires total attention--at least in my experience.


I quite agree
:thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> he is really having fun. Nice to see you back, Ros.


Thank you Linda, Jackson does have a lot of fun. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see Jackson again. I do hope he recovers fully, soon.


Thanks Julie, I hope you feel better soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my August Beaded Lace 2015 clue. Another WIP done for now.
> 
> Sue


It's gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Well, do you want us to do a Party around learning grafting? I think we usually move on a project if at least 7-9 people say they are interested. Is that true?


That would be great Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Make that 4 Ros. Fortunately mine is slow developing and shows up in little ways. Heat is the worst. Makes doing things outside harder now. I have to be careful so I don't get down or too hot.
> 
> Hope Jackson gets better soon. There is something going around. Makes some people sick and others have more allergy like reaction.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


I'm so sorry to hear that Tricia, I hope it stays slow moving and they find a cute for it. Thank you for your good wishes. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I shivered in my seat just reading about your experience, Tricia!


Me too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My DD Jane sent me these sunrise photos. &#128158;


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have news about mini-garden:
1 Japanese Eggplant setting on.
Several cherry tomatoes turning color
Sage (both kinds) quite established
Cosmo's --> about 1 ft tall and climbing in height.
Carrot's --> need to plant another container so we'll have some this winter.
Serrano --> Judging from the blooms, I'm going to have a mess of peppers. Do I grab the large one now or wait as it's still green in color?
Bells...One each Chocolate and Green --> the Green is turning color but not solid orange or red yet. The Chocolate has a streak of green on the stem end.
Found out the other pepper is a mild Jalapeno --> or so the label-stake says. Will look to see if any are setting on.
And, get this --> The older Roma is having some of the fruit start to turn color.

There will be photos during my look-see later today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, I hope you feel better soon. 💞


thanks Ros! Hoping you feel better soon too-(Ros has a bit of a cold too, -last time we spoke)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> My DD Jane sent me these sunrise photos. 💞


Fantastic, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Ros! Hoping you feel better soon too-(Ros has a bit of a cold too, -last time we spoke)


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fantastic, Ros!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

When Carmen and Jackson were staying with us, I went out the front to retrieve the bins and there was a policeman stopping the traffic on our street. I was thinking that's a bit unusual. Then I saw this family making their way across the road. I ran inside to grab my phone and followed them to the lake to make sure they got there safely.&#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> When Carmen and Jackson were staying with us, I went out the front to retrieve the bins and there was a policeman stopping the traffic on our street. I was thinking that's a bit unusual. Then I saw this family making their way across the road. I ran inside to grab my phone and followed them to the lake to make sure they got there safely.💞


Not sure I've ever seen Black Swan Cygnets up close! They've always been on a lake!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure I've ever seen Black Swan Cygnets up close! They've always been on a lake!


We live between two lakes. One is one street away and the other one is two streets away and sometimes the swans walk their cygnets to the other lake. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> We live between two lakes. One is one street away and the other one is two streets away and sometimes the swans walk their cygnets to the other lake. 💞


That must be so special to see them so often!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is exactly what I have been doing, Linda! I also splurged on the sugar intake and made a very small batch of lemon curd as a treat. I am now making some focaccia bread because I feel like white bread- I will add garlic and cheese with a little rock salt for the topping. The pantry is very bare today, but tomorrow my money comes through. When you don't feel good a few treats help. I could make chocolate cookies but will wait till Thursday when I can share them.


That sounds excellent 👑


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds excellent 👑


Good morning, Norma! How is your day!?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my August Beaded Lace 2015 clue. Another WIP done for now.
> 
> Sue


That is lovely. Those needles are flying!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Well, do you want us to do a Party around learning grafting? I think we usually move on a project if at least 7-9 people say they are interested. Is that true?


Of course I do! Sorry it was taking it as read :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I did not know you had MS. Hugs and prayers and loads of admiration.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> My DD Jane sent me these sunrise photos. 💞


Stunning. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> There will be photos during my look-see later today.


Great. I can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> When Carmen and Jackson were staying with us, I went out the front to retrieve the bins and there was a policeman stopping the traffic on our street. I was thinking that's a bit unusual. Then I saw this family making their way across the road. I ran inside to grab my phone and followed them to the lake to make sure they got there safely.💞


That is socute. I love it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Norma! How is your day!?


Warm, overcast and humid. The tummy is only average but that is the way it goes. Enjoy your lemon curd. My favourite as I am not a jam lover.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Warm, overcast and humid. The tummy is only average but that is the way it goes. Enjoy your lemon curd. My favourite as I am not a jam lover.


Very fond of a good Raspberry and also a Strawberry jam, made with virtually no water- Mum had worked out a method- for her home grown fruit. Also love a good Marmalade- but it is usually not something I keep! We of course are night-time- not quite sure what it is except not raining!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do like a good marmalade on hot buttered toast. I have made my own jam for years but rarely have any. DH and GKS love it! I think I had too much as a child although my Mother made her own.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do like a good marmalade on hot buttered toast. I have made my own jam for years but rarely have any. DH and GKS love it! I think I had too much as a child although my Mother made her own.


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, what beautiful sunrise pictures.  Your Jane takes excellent pictures. I love the one with the sand in the air. Although I hope no one got sand in their eyes from that one. 

Karen, it sounds as if your garden is going great guns!! Wonderful.
My DH is determined to pour cement all around the house to keep the stray trees from growing in my flower bed. I will be having flowers in containers. I don't have time for a garden garden, but I could also have vegie containers among the flower containers.

Ros, love the pictures of the Black Swan family. Great to see them on the water again. 



Norma said:


> Tricia, I did not know you had MS. Hugs and prayers and loads of admiration.


From me also. You are such a hard worker. You don't let anything slow you down from what you post. Glad it is moving slow and that you know what you need to watch for, for when you need to take care.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You sure can, Tanya!  When would you like to do this?
> 
> August 16 - 30 Watercolour/VintageCrochet. (If she is not able, I will give us a chance to work on WIP's.)
> 
> ...


How about September 27-


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You sure can, Tanya!  When would you like to do this?
> 
> August 16 - 30 Watercolour/VintageCrochet. (If she is not able, I will give us a chance to work on WIP's.)
> 
> ...


How about September 27-


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Toni, at least it wasn't a live one. I was stacking wood a few years ago, the dog found and chased a mouse and to get away it ran up the inside of my jeans leg and down the other one. It happened so fast it was over by the time I realized what happened.
> 
> Melanie, cute outfit.


Tricia-- other species can be so rude to us humans!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> My DD Jane sent me these sunrise photos. 💞


It looks like they are totally enjoying that sunrise. It is beautiful!!! Thank you, Ros.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have news about mini-garden:
> 1 Japanese Eggplant setting on.
> Several cherry tomatoes turning color
> Sage (both kinds) quite established
> ...


How fun! It sounds like you have quite the production going there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That must be so special to see them so often!


My thoughts exactly! How special!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, I did not know you had MS. Hugs and prayers and loads of admiration.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--gorgeous sunrise photos. We need to keep pictures like this around us when we chose colors for our knitting and other crafts. Nature is such a great teacher

Love those swan pictures. My minds eye immediately saw geese but something was wrong and had to look again. Forget you have these wonderful birds as neighbors. What was that childhood story: the Ugly Duckling about a small black bird abandoned by its family and adopted by the ducks or geese. It was Black and turned into a beautiful swan as it matured.

Karen--your serranos should turn red on the vine. The plants are very prolific as the fruit is small. This year I planted purple and orange bell peppers and am actually getting some. One orange one is quite large and just about ready for picking. Have gotten one red pepper but the sign is lost and can't recall what I planted. It may be jalepeno???? Will have to be brave and taste it.

Will try to send some photos.

Bev--container gardening can be lots of fun and lots less weeding. And there are many small varieties for many of the veggies

Tricia--you probably did mention MS a while back and forgot. Keep taking care of yourself and work on building health. I do know one woman who cured her MS but it took a long time and a lot of commitment. It was significantly debilitating for her. She is in her 60's now.

Since nature is a current topic, let me share what happened yesterday. I love sitting out by my apple trees and knitting and finally got to do this for 2 days. The apple trees are very full, very small apples but lots of them. They are beginning to drop now. Yesterday while sitting out there several apples fell. Big thump, thump on the ground. I suddenly became aware of a different thumping sound and looked around. This very large doe was standing there staring at me, stamping its foot. The SOB was trying to chase me away. It wanted my apples! I stamped my foot and it jumped back but then began to stomp and hiss at me. So I stamped again and told it to go. That was a very close encounter of third kind. I don't think they even like the apples--yet. They are just beginning to ripen. I see apples partly eaten and left. Picked up about 6 or 7 from the ground and ate one. Last week they were sooooo green, mouth puckering green. I think, as Toni suggested, this is an early year for them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Linda. I am very critical of my work and every little thing zooms out like a neon lite to me. I have no problem redoing the graft as it was a first try in a lace pattern and with lace wt yarn so it is a learning and that is a good.


I've got to admit that I have shied(sp?) away from anything requiring grafting in lace so I admire you for getting stuck into it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is a schedule update:

August 16 - 30 Watercolour/VintageCrochet. (If she is not able, I will give us a chance to work on WIP's.)

August 30 - September 13

September 13 - 27 Lurker2/Julie - Guernseys

September 27 - October 11 Tamarque/Tanya and grafting

October 11 - 25 Dragonflylace and Fuchia Flowers Lace Project

October 25 - November 8 jscaplen/Jane and Snowflakes

November 8 - 22 Normadern/Norma tour of Derbyshire and WIP's

Just let me know and I will try really hard to get you on both calendars - mine and this one. 

Whoo Hoo! You ladies are great!!! I can expand the calendar if anyone else would like to jump in.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is exactly what I have been doing, Linda! I also splurged on the sugar intake and made a very small batch of lemon curd as a treat. I am now making some focaccia bread because I feel like white bread- I will add garlic and cheese with a little rock salt for the topping. The pantry is very bare today, but tomorrow my money comes through. When you don't feel good a few treats help. I could make chocolate cookies but will wait till Thursday when I can share them.


 :thumbup: Little treats do help and honey and lemon is a great comforter - even better with a little whisky in it before bed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Since nature is a current topic, let me share what happened yesterday. I love sitting out by my apple trees and knitting and finally got to do this for 2 days. The apple trees are very full, very small apples but lots of them. They are beginning to drop now. Yesterday while sitting out there several apples fell. Big thump, thump on the ground. I suddenly became aware of a different thumping sound and looked around. This very large doe was standing there staring at me, stamping its foot. The SOB was trying to chase me away. It wanted my apples! I stamped my foot and it jumped back but then began to stomp and hiss at me. So I stamped again and told it to go. That was a very close encounter of third kind. I don't think they even like the apples--yet. They are just beginning to ripen. I see apples partly eaten and left. Picked up about 6 or 7 from the ground and ate one. Last week they were sooooo green, mouth puckering green. I think, as Toni suggested, this is an early year for them.


She was one determined doe! That is unusual (around here anyway) that she would be out in daylight like that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've got to admit that I have shied(sp?) away from anything requiring grafting in lace so I admire you for getting stuck into it.


The link to the YouTube video that Ronie posted yesterday was a tremendous help to me. It is on my favorites list. It made the Kitchner a piece of cake.  No fear. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> From me also. You are such a hard worker. You don't let anything slow you down from what you post. Glad it is moving slow and that you know what you need to watch for, for when you need to take care.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my August Beaded Lace 2015 clue. Another WIP done for now.
> 
> Sue


Pretty pattern - gorgeous colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that was a close encounter. They usually are very wary of humans.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, do you want us to do a Party around learning grafting? I think we usually move on a project if at least 7-9 people say they are interested. Is that true?


I don't want to - only because grafting is not my favourite thing to do. But I think I should because adding to my skills is a good thing. So if you lead a class, Tanya, I will give it a go and try not to whinge when my brain gets turned around with it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am amazed the doe came so close. I guess it was hungry maybe.wonder if that encounter will deter it from coming back. My SIL had a special sprinkler set up in his yard that is motion detection triggered to deter the deer. The only thing is we have to remember about it too if we want to get it our car on their drive after dark, as we are likely to get drenched.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Ros--gorgeous sunrise photos. We need to keep pictures like this around us when we chose colors for our knitting and other crafts. Nature is such a great teacher
> 
> Love those swan pictures. My minds eye immediately saw geese but something was wrong and had to look again. Forget you have these wonderful birds as neighbors. What was that childhood story: the Ugly Duckling about a small black bird abandoned by its family and adopted by the ducks or geese. It was Black and turned into a beautiful swan as it matured.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What an awful experience!

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Toni, at least it wasn't a live one. I was stacking wood a few years ago, the dog found and chased a mouse and to get away it ran up the inside of my jeans leg and down the other one. It happened so fast it was over by the time I realized what happened.
> 
> Melanie, cute outfit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful sunrise pics.

Sue


RosD said:


> My DD Jane sent me these sunrise photos. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> My DD Jane sent me these sunrise photos. 💞


Wow! Stunning photos.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have news about mini-garden:
> 1 Japanese Eggplant setting on.
> Several cherry tomatoes turning color
> Sage (both kinds) quite established
> ...


Sounds like you are going to be eating well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> When Carmen and Jackson were staying with us, I went out the front to retrieve the bins and there was a policeman stopping the traffic on our street. I was thinking that's a bit unusual. Then I saw this family making their way across the road. I ran inside to grab my phone and followed them to the lake to make sure they got there safely.💞


How cute - and good that people want to take care of them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It would be interesting to learn how to graft lace pieces together. I can do with garter and stockinette, although I always want to double check before I start.

Sue


TLL said:


> I don't know that we have ever picked a number to go by. If people are interested or the hostess has something special she wants to share, we go with it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am amazed the doe came so close. I guess it was hungry maybe.wonder if that encounter will deter it from coming back. My SIL had a special sprinkler set up in his yard that is motion detection triggered to deter the deer. The only thing is we have to remember about it too if we want to get it our car on their drive after dark, as we are likely to get drenched.
> 
> Sue


LOL!!! It must be pretty effective. That would be one way to get your shower in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> My DD Jane sent me these sunrise photos. 💞


Beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love seeing the swan family!

Sue


RosD said:


> When Carmen and Jackson were staying with us, I went out the front to retrieve the bins and there was a policeman stopping the traffic on our street. I was thinking that's a bit unusual. Then I saw this family making their way across the road. I ran inside to grab my phone and followed them to the lake to make sure they got there safely.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Little treats do help and honey and lemon is a great comforter - even better with a little whisky in it before bed.


Oh I agree, Linda- only snag is these days I choose to be teetotal!!!!!!!!
I've just had to correct a massive mistake in the red Guernsey- I was so busy casting off the middle stitches at the neck, that I completely overlooked that 20 only got me to the mid-point- I knitted those stitches right to the point where they were on a needle (live) went back to the right front , and realised fairly quickly my massive error. So I ripped back to about 3 rows above- then tinked carefully, realised I could undo the cast off which should have been kept as live stitches on a needle. And with all this I have undone a couple of minor errors that I had hoped would not be noticed. So all is well. And while I was talking to a friend on the phone I found my bamboo straights (2.5mm), so yet another rub to polishing my good behaviour halo! She who tinks definitely deserves halos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> When Carmen and Jackson were staying with us, I went out the front to retrieve the bins and there was a policeman stopping the traffic on our street. I was thinking that's a bit unusual. Then I saw this family making their way across the road. I ran inside to grab my phone and followed them to the lake to make sure they got there safely.💞


Wow. Great photos!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lemon curd is one of my favourites too.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Warm, overcast and humid. The tummy is only average but that is the way it goes. Enjoy your lemon curd. My favourite as I am not a jam lover.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ros--gorgeous sunrise photos. We need to keep pictures like this around us when we chose colors for our knitting and other crafts. Nature is such a great teacher
> 
> Love those swan pictures. My minds eye immediately saw geese but something was wrong and had to look again. Forget you have these wonderful birds as neighbors. What was that childhood story: the Ugly Duckling about a small black bird abandoned by its family and adopted by the ducks or geese. It was Black and turned into a beautiful swan as it matured.
> 
> ...


Now that is just being cheeky.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Lemon curd is one of my favourites too.
> 
> Sue


Mine, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thought I was going to make some headway on my resurrected scarf last night, but instead had to frog over 20 rows. I thought something looked off and thought it was just because it was lying around for so long. Then I realized I was purling all my even numbered rows and this is a Shetland pattern and they should be knit. It is funny how I am no longer intimidated by pulling a piece of the needles, as long as I lay it flat on a table and keep close tabs of how many rows. Now it is back on the needles with all stitches present and correct and ready to go again, even if I am about 20 rows behind where I was yesterday!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Any chance of any progress pics for Advent scarves? Would love to see how you are doing.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thought I was going to make some headway on my resurrected scarf last night, but instead had to frog over 20 rows. I thought something looked off and thought it was just because it was lying around for so long. Then I realized I was purling all my even numbered rows and this is a Shetland pattern and they should be knit. It is funny how I am no longer intimidated by pulling a piece of the needles, as long as I lay it flat on a table and keep close tabs of how many rows. Now it is back on the needles with all stitches present and correct and ready to go again, even if I am about 20 rows behind where I was yesterday!
> 
> Sue


I think you and I, Sue- have been pretty much in the same boat at the same time! Only I have no idea exactly how many rows I had to undo- because I am not keeping that close an eye to it- not trying to record the pattern for anyone else!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Both of these projects look great! That curtain is going to be amazing.


Thanks! Slow, but steady, the curtain will get done.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> What a pretty purple Elizabeth. The two ends look close enough for me!
> Your curtain is coming along great and such a pretty pattern. September will be here before you know it


Yes, September is coming on like a freight train and August isn't even half over yet! _Must knit faster!_


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Any chance of any progress pics for Advent scarves? Would love to see how you are doing.
> 
> Sue


All I have been doing is tinking the entralac shawl as I kept changing my mind as to the shape of the 1st block. :thumbdown: post as soon as I have some progress :|


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, do you want us to do a Party around learning grafting? I think we usually move on a project if at least 7-9 people say they are interested. Is that true?


I think it would be a valuable technique(s) to put in out notebooks.. like Bev said we could all make up some quick swatches to play with then store them for future projects.. I know that most lace scarfs need to be grafted.. and I can see where Aran sweaters would be a challenge too! this has my vote!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thought I was going to make some headway on my resurrected scarf last night, but instead had to frog over 20 rows. I thought something looked off and thought it was just because it was lying around for so long. Then I realized I was purling all my even numbered rows and this is a Shetland pattern and they should be knit. It is funny how I am no longer intimidated by pulling a piece of the needles, as long as I lay it flat on a table and keep close tabs of how many rows. Now it is back on the needles with all stitches present and correct and ready to go again, even if I am about 20 rows behind where I was yesterday!
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: I can do that too but hubby winces everytime. He can't stand to think of the time spent knitting just casually ripped back.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Yes, September is coming on like a freight train and August isn't even half over yet! _Must knit faster!_


I know that feeling - just had sweater requests for the boys. They would like stripes says the elder.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Toni, at least it wasn't a live one. I was stacking wood a few years ago, the dog found and chased a mouse and to get away it ran up the inside of my jeans leg and down the other one. It happened so fast it was over by the time I realized what happened.
> 
> Melanie, cute outfit.


Oh my gosh... I'm so glad I read this in the AM with hopes of no nightmares in the PM  that is terrifying!! I was at the beach one day.. we were up on the pavement and I heard this click click click and saw this large rat running right at me... I couldn't move fast enough.. scared me so much I don't even know what I did but it ended up dashing into a hole before a bird could get it.. We have very large sea birds and I don't have a clue if they eat them or just harass them LOL

I'm sorry to hear of your diagnosis.. I hope it stays slow moving and goes into remission and stays there


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ..... It is funny how I am no longer intimidated by pulling a piece of the needles, as long as I lay it flat on a table and keep close tabs of how many rows. Now it is back on the needles with all stitches present and correct and ready to go again, even if I am about 20 rows behind where I was yesterday!
> 
> Sue


Impressive, Sue!!!

I am hoping to do a progress pic sometime today. 

Yes, Elizabeth, September is coming way too quickly!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> FYI, the English Mesh Lace pattern that Elizabeth is using in her curtain is on video with New Stitch A Day is anyone wants to get it. The printed patterns did not download for me but it can be copied, line by line from the video.


Glad you found it! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your scarf is really looking great!!!! I love the color and the beading 

Ros thanks for the pictures... very peaceful and beautiful of both Jane and her sunrise and the Swans


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Elizabeth, love your curtain. Tack bars work to block them. Dad made Mom a set with thin strips of wood and tacks driven through. I think small bolts and wing nuts in the corners.


Thanks for the tack bar suggestion. I was smart (??? always questionable with me) enough this time to make a slipped stitch edge so I can just slip a blocking wire in and be done with it.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Looking beautiful Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> My DD Jane sent me these sunrise photos. 💞


Awesome! Wouldn't these make beautiful yarns?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> When Carmen and Jackson were staying with us, I went out the front to retrieve the bins and there was a policeman stopping the traffic on our street. I was thinking that's a bit unusual. Then I saw this family making their way across the road. I ran inside to grab my phone and followed them to the lake to make sure they got there safely.💞


Lovely family!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ros--gorgeous sunrise photos. We need to keep pictures like this around us when we chose colors for our knitting and other crafts. Nature is such a great teacher
> 
> Love those swan pictures. My minds eye immediately saw geese but something was wrong and had to look again. Forget you have these wonderful birds as neighbors. What was that childhood story: the Ugly Duckling about a small black bird abandoned by its family and adopted by the ducks or geese. It was Black and turned into a beautiful swan as it matured.
> 
> ...


I have peppers on my plants and are waiting for them to ripen.. I had thought I needed to let them turn red on the vine!! thanks for the confirmation  mine are Cayenne, at the time it was the only pepper I could find in the store.. I am going to start some seeds for a fall garden inside.. our weather is different each day that none of my seeds are doing well.. my basil is just now growing out of its true leaves  I thought for sure it would be taking over right now.. my radishes never did very well so we bought a grow lamp.. (just the light bulb) and I am going to experiment like crazy with it..  I had also thought of doing a hydropontic garden.. now that would be a fun thing to play with..

One year we were sitting outside and had a deer get upset with us like that.. it was in Eastern Oregon and our little Springer Spaniel was a fawn color and I guess she thought it should of come back to her.. I quickly grabbed him up and she left.. up until then I never knew they made a sound  Your actually lucky she didn't challenge you any further.. I use to carry pepper spray when I went hiking (never used it) for protection.. they can be quite aggressive when provoked..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She who tinks definitely deserves halos!


Definitely! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I don't want to - only because grafting is not my favourite thing to do. But I think I should because adding to my skills is a good thing. So if you lead a class, Tanya, I will give it a go and try not to whinge when my brain gets turned around with it.


I hated grafting... I avoided it like the plague but sometimes it is unavoidable and when I found the video (shared here by Norma I think?) it became clear to me... and is now fairly easy to do.. like Tanya said it become rhythmical after awhile and is pretty soothing to do  but I have only done SS so I would love to learn Garter and mixed patterns.. what a great way to improve our skills


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Any chance of any progress pics for Advent scarves? Would love to see how you are doing.
> 
> Sue


Yes Sue!! I have gotten through day 3 and my camera is in the car.. I will grab it and share pics today... also of my cowl and washcloth.. oh and my entrelac cowl  lots of pictures to be taken... I can't wait for the tourist season to be done and over with.. I need more than 2 days off a week..  it will feel like a vacation when I get the time off


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I hated grafting... I avoided it like the plague but sometimes it is unavoidable and when I found the video (shared here by Norma I think?) it became clear to me... and is now fairly easy to do.. like Tanya said it become rhythmical after awhile and is pretty soothing to do  but I have only done SS so I would love to learn Garter and mixed patterns.. what a great way to improve our skills


I can do ss, no problem, Ronie but really should learn to do lace instead of avoiding patterns with grafting. I've just been lazy about it really.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thought I was going to make some headway on my resurrected scarf last night, but instead had to frog over 20 rows. I thought something looked off and thought it was just because it was lying around for so long. Then I realized I was purling all my even numbered rows and this is a Shetland pattern and they should be knit. It is funny how I am no longer intimidated by pulling a piece of the needles, as long as I lay it flat on a table and keep close tabs of how many rows. Now it is back on the needles with all stitches present and correct and ready to go again, even if I am about 20 rows behind where I was yesterday!
> 
> Sue


Sorry you had to frog so much, but that's great you were able to do so and get it all back on the needles okay!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen your garden is sounding great! I have been eating a few of the cherry tomatoes that the neighbors gave away  I priced my pots they came in this weekend and they sell for $26 a piece!!! yay next years garden will have even more produce .. I look forward to your pictures... 

I am also a Lemon Curd fan!!! every year Mom would make me a lemon pie... I am a lemon fan from way back.. my favorite salad dressing is Lemon, Olive Oil, Garlic and a splash of water.. salt and pepper to taste although I usually leave the salt out... 

Well I just spent the better part of the hour catching up... Toni you are doing such a great job keeping us all in order! you deserve a big round of APPLAUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Any chance of any progress pics for Advent scarves? Would love to see how you are doing.
> 
> Sue


I'm almost finished with Day 2, so will post photos as soon as I get that one done. I'm doing the nupps and it's taking me a bit longer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> My DD Jane sent me these sunrise photos.


Beautiful pics, Ros!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I can do ss, no problem, Ronie but really should learn to do lace instead of avoiding patterns with grafting. I've just been lazy about it really.


Me too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm almost finished with Day 2, so will post photos as soon as I get that one done. I'm doing the nupps and it's taking me a bit longer.


I did too!! and I was doing the nupps for the (p) in the spacer then I thought if I am trying to conserve my yarn I had better stop that!! LOL so I am purling the P and hope it looks ok!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Then I saw this family making their way across the road. ...and followed them to the lake to make sure they got there safely.


Good timing! 
Out for their constitutional, I guess.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

On the needles at the moment:-
The first is my travelling/visiting project - just a scarf in Old Shale stitch using left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace. This one just seems to be flowing off the needles.

The second 2 are Be With You which I finally got around to casting on. The yarn is 100% merino but nothing fancy; just commercial yarns I have had in for a very long time. One is Wendy and one Patons, I think. I chose to use 2 shades from the same colour family because when I looked at the projects on Ravelry I prefered the subtle stripes. This is also moving along quite quickly and the fingering feels like rope compared to the laceweight I've been using lately.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good timing!
> Out for their constitutional, I guess.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nupps sure can use up time and yarn. I think it was on the Secret Garden shawl where I did Nupps, something like 90 of them in a spacer row. It was never ending and devoured the yarn. Looked beautiful but was a little too many. I think I did them in two maybe three of the Advent patterns, then went on to beading in any others.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I did too!! and I was doing the nupps for the (p) in the spacer then I thought if I am trying to conserve my yarn I had better stop that!! LOL so I am purling the P and hope it looks ok!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> On the needles at the moment:-
> The first is my travelling/visiting project - just a scarf in Old Shale stitch using left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace. This one just seems to be flowing off the needles.
> 
> The second 2 are Be With You which I finally got around to casting on. The yarn is 100% merino but nothing fancy; just commercial yarns I have had in for a very long time. One is Wendy and one Patons, I think. I chose to use 2 shades from the same colour family because when I looked at the projects on Ravelry I prefered the subtle stripes. This is also moving along quite quickly and the fingering feels like rope compared to the laceweight I've been using lately.


Great photos and good progress on your projects, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Nupps sure can use up time and yarn. I think it was on the Secret Garden shawl where I did Nupps, something like 90 of them in a spacer row. It was never ending and devoured the yarn. Looked beautiful but was a little too many. I think I did them in two maybe three of the Advent patterns, then went on to beading in any others.
> 
> Sue


I think I'm going to be beading the rest of them in the Advent patterns that call for them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those both look very pretty. My Be With You[ is languishing somewhere, still in Clue 1. You chose good colours.

Sue 
[ quote=linda09]On the needles at the moment:-
The first is my travelling/visiting project - just a scarf in Old Shale stitch using left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace. This one just seems to be flowing off the needles.

The second 2 are Be With You which I finally got around to casting on. The yarn is 100% merino but nothing fancy; just commercial yarns I have had in for a very long time. One is Wendy and one Patons, I think. I chose to use 2 shades from the same colour family because when I looked at the projects on Ravelry I prefered the subtle stripes. This is also moving along quite quickly and the fingering feels like rope compared to the laceweight I've been using lately.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Definitely! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :wink:  ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Fortunately mine is slow developing and shows up in little ways. ....


Sorry to hear this, Tricia. You don't seem to let it interfere much with all that you do, though. I sure hope that it remains very slow to develop.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thought I would share pics of the grands. The first is Max - very hot and bothered at the weekend but a bowl of cool water in the yard seemed to solve that. The second is Raphael on a visit to a steam railway last week - very excited as he loves trains.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> On the needles at the moment:-
> The first is my travelling/visiting project - just a scarf in Old Shale stitch using left over Debbie Bliss Rialto lace. This one just seems to be flowing off the needles.
> 
> The second 2 are Be With You which I finally got around to casting on. The yarn is 100% merino but nothing fancy; just commercial yarns I have had in for a very long time. One is Wendy and one Patons, I think. I chose to use 2 shades from the same colour family because when I looked at the projects on Ravelry I prefered the subtle stripes. This is also moving along quite quickly and the fingering feels like rope compared to the laceweight I've been using lately.


I like both, very much!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear this, Tricia. You don't seem to let it interfere much with all that you do, though. I sure hope that it remains very slow to develop.


Me, too, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thought I would share pics of the grands. The first is Max - very hot and bothered at the weekend but a bowl of cool water in the yard seemed to solve that. The second is Raphael on a visit to a steam railway last week - very excited as he loves trains.


Great photos, Linda! They both seem to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thought I would share pics of the grands. The first is Max - very hot and bothered at the weekend but a bowl of cool water in the yard seemed to solve that. The second is Raphael on a visit to a steam railway last week - very excited as he loves trains.


Raphael and Linda, I presume?!

Edit: nice to see YOU, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Nupps sure can use up time and yarn. I think it was on the Secret Garden shawl where I did Nupps, something like 90 of them in a spacer row. It was never ending and devoured the yarn. Looked beautiful but was a little too many. I think I did them in two maybe three of the Advent patterns, then went on to beading in any others.
> 
> Sue


I rarely do them now - prefer the beads really


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos and good progress on your projects, Linda!


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those both look very pretty. My Be With You[ is languishing somewhere, still in Clue 1. You chose good colours.
> 
> Sue
> [ quote=linda09]On the needles at the moment:-
> ...


[/quote]

Thank you, Sue. I thought the pattern would be more complicted but actually it is very straightforward. I would imagine you will race through it when you pick it up again.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like both, very much!


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Raphael and Linda, I presume?!
> 
> Edit: nice to see YOU, Linda!


Yes that is me, Julie. Very unusual - I don't like having my photo taken as a rule and avoid it whenever possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yes that is me, Julie. Very unusual - I don't like having my photo taken as a rule and avoid it whenever possible.


It is always good to see a person, but I too don't like being in front of the camera- much prefer to be controlling the shutter!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I've just had to correct a massive mistake in the red Guernsey...And with all this I have undone a couple of minor errors that I had hoped would not be noticed. ...


Sorry that you had to tink but I bet that you feel better to have fixed those other minor errors as well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yes that is me, Julie. Very unusual - I don't like having my photo taken as a rule and avoid it whenever possible.


I'm exactly the same way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... Now it is back on the needles with all stitches present and correct and ready to go again, even if I am about 20 rows behind where I was yesterday!


I am glad that you were able to pick things back up relatively easily, Sue.
First Julie was in the Frog Pond & now you. I sure hope that it isn't contagious!!
I got very little knitting done last night because I was really tired & was afraid to work on the lace weight Dancing Bees so I spent a little time cataloguing my stash because that was kind of mindless work.
So, now I have to make up for yesterday's quota as well as today's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry that you had to tink but I bet that you feel better to have fixed those other minor errors as well.


I think there were two main causes- 
one, it is my own pattern, therefore, no written instructions to follow-

two, I did not realise quickly because I am so used to working straight on straights- not having it all bunched up on a circular.
(at least that is my excuse!)
Certainly I am glad it made me get rid of the minor errors as well!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Any chance of any progress pics for Advent scarves? Would love to see how you are doing.


Well, teacher, I have to admit tht I am way behind in my homework. I had to back track a couple of times to get my stitch count right (trying to move too quickly without really thinking it through) & used up any time those days that I could afford knitting on that. Hopefully, I will get to work on my 2nd segment on the drive to the pool today & will have a pic tomorrow.
I am waiting for the wind to die down to get some shots of my Cynara.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you and I, Sue- have been pretty much in the same boat at the same time! ...


You weren't in a boat. You were in the pond!
;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--I learned grafting because it was a technique commonly used and it intimidated me. It took so long for me to wrap my mind around it for some reason until it clicked. Something about me is I hate being intimidated as if feels so limiting. So I make myself learn. I recall that happened with electrical wiring and I learned to wire a house. Not a master electrician, but became competent for main line wiring. These days I have forgotten so much of what i knew.

So good that you will dip into the grafting with us.


Have to say the deer around here are more than bodacious. They are out all hours of the day. The property whereI just finished work has deer by the tribe. There is a railroad walkway behind the property so frequent people traveling there. The property is part of a development that was put in about 20+ yrs ago on this country road and the parcels are not that large--1-2 acres at most. The deer visit all hours of the day, including when we were framing there 2 years ago. They come with the new born fawns onto my little property and walk them around the garden as is to say 'this is there the real goodies are.' One year when the grasses were about 14-18" high, I went to the garden and heard rustling. Thought it was a snake and looked. What I found was a brand new born fawn that had been parked right at the entrance to the garden. The mother left it there for safe keeping and wishful thinking.

One thing that works with deer is motion. So hanging those old CD discs with their shiny surfaces will scare them off. Always mean to hang them from the low branches of the apple trees but never get to it. I do have an 8 ft high fence around the garden and use products like Deer Off on the open lawn plantings when I get my act together to do so. Deer are not supposed to like things like bee or lemon balm or rudebekia or sweet peas but they always come to eat mine when then are newly growing in the Spring.

Mink Yarn. com is having another 40% sale this week for all interested.

Linda--love that photo of you and Raphael on the train. The one of Max is sweet but the one with you is so full of joy and personality--a good memory keeper. I tend to be like you about avoiding personal photos. However, my mind is changing some these days thinking that it would be important for the gks to have these memory photos and for me, I am missing not having pics with myself and people I can about, having lost so many recently.

And I especially love your Old Shale scarf. Great colors and work. 

Bev--while in the garden this morning, was thinking about you and your non-gardening. One thing you might like to do is build a raised bed or two in off set geometric shapes--like an angular snake--that may not be the best image to conjure up (LOL). You can create great landscape architectural shapes this way and even set it/them into masonry walkways areas around the house. It could be quite beautiful with flowers , herbs and veggies combined.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Awesome! Wouldn't these make beautiful yarns?


Bev does a really good job of finding yarns to match her sunset pictures. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I can do ss, no problem, Ronie but really should learn to do lace instead of avoiding patterns with grafting. I've just been lazy about it really.


I guess that shoe fits me, as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Toni you are doing such a great job keeping us all in order! you deserve a big round of APPLAUSE!!!!!!!


Yes - thank you from me, too, Toni.
(While I was reading about lemon curd, the word APPLAUSE appeared to be applesauce. I was wondering why we should be giving Toni applesauce.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...The first is my travelling/visiting project - just a scarf in Old Shale stitch...
> The second 2 are Be With You ...


Great Works in Progress, Linda.
My Be With You is again in limbo. Yours is looking fantastic in that yarn. So pretty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thought I would share pics of the grands...


Lovely shots of the boys ... & their grandmother, I assume.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I hated grafting... I avoided it like the plague but sometimes it is unavoidable and when I found the video (shared here by Norma I think?) it became clear to me... and is now fairly easy to do.. like Tanya said it become rhythmical after awhile and is pretty soothing to do  but I have only done SS so I would love to learn Garter and mixed patterns.. what a great way to improve our skills


Did I? I know I have used a Craftsy one. My memory is going. :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, both are beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos and lovely children. It is cute that a bowl of water hits the spot.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Not lacy but
Any one pattern by Amanda Chapman free with Code: AUGUST
Expiry: August 11 ET  
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Amanda+Chapman&sort=date&view=thumbs

Brick Street Scarf by ag handmades
http://aghandmades.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/brick-street-scarf.html

On the heels of the real entrelac
Fake Entrelac Baby Blanket by Katrine Hammer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fake-entrelac-baby-blanket


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful shots of the swan family, Ros. They are so pretty. Love the gorgeous colors of the sunset pictures too!

I never had lemon curd, but it sounds good, as I do like lemons. In FL. We ha a lemon tree that grew huge Meyer Lemons. I had so many I was using them as a hair rinse! I do love all the jams mentioned!

Everyone's gardens sound like they are producing well. Mine is too. Lots of cukes, eggplant, zucchini and green beans. I have one huge pumpkin plant that is taking over the back yard? Only a couple of teeny pumpkins growing though. Only green peppers so far, no reds.

Tanya, I can't believe that deer. She was really determined. Must have thought that was her Apple tree!

Sue, love your beaded scarf August segment. You got it done lickers split! How long did it take you to do? I am only on the 2nd repeat now  

Julie and Sue, sorry about the frog pond swim, but glad you were both able to recover! Sue, I have never taken stitches off the needle like that - only with a life line. Very courageous.
I am on day 4 of the advent scarf and will send a picture after I do catch up reading here  which might take longer than I thought as do just asked me to come along with him to Lowes.

Pg 95


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You weren't in a boat. You were in the pond!
> ;-)


Speak for yourself, lady!!!!!! I was in the boat, the frogs are in the pond, perhaps with the knitting.

Edit, just in case someone does not take this with the grin that it was written.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oops, he's not quite ready to go yet. 
Linda, wonderful phots of you and the grandkids. What fun in the water and such enjoyment for the train ride!
Your scarf looks like puzzle pieces fitting perfectly. Love the choice of colors for it and the shawl. Pretty lace pattern edging on that one.

So here is my progress pic of the advent scarf so far. Just found a dropped stitch as I pinned it out to photograph. I don't know how I kept the correct count. Some other " design elements" I see as well. I think this hand spun is mostly closer to sport weight, as it seems quite large. It will definately be warm.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks good, Caryn. Your Nupps really stand out.

Sue


sisu said:


> Oops, he's not quite ready to go yet.
> Linda, wonderful phots of you and the grandkids. What fun in the water and such enjoyment for the train ride!
> Your scarf looks like puzzle pieces fitting perfectly. Love the choice of colors for it and the shawl. Pretty lace pattern edging on that one.
> 
> So here is my progress pic of the advent scarf so far. Just found a dropped stitch as I pinned it out to photograph. I don't know how I kept the correct count. Some other " design elements" I see as well. I think this hand spun is mostly closer to sport weight, as it seems quite large. It will definately be warm.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oops, he's not quite ready to go yet.
> Linda, wonderful phots of you and the grandkids. What fun in the water and such enjoyment for the train ride!
> Your scarf looks like puzzle pieces fitting perfectly. Love the choice of colors for it and the shawl. Pretty lace pattern edging on that one.
> 
> So here is my progress pic of the advent scarf so far. Just found a dropped stitch as I pinned it out to photograph. I don't know how I kept the correct count. Some other " design elements" I see as well. I think this hand spun is mostly closer to sport weight, as it seems quite large. It will definately be warm.


That's looking great, Caryn!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355188-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

